# <|> The Dark Crystal - RP <|> // Latest Update: 1/11 //



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Spoiler: The story summarized



*Okay so when the TBT Fire Fest started, I made my story, entered it, blah blah blah.  But... I felt so good letting my creativity come through.  I used to be in tons of RPs/RPGs on a different site years and years ago (3-5 years ago I think? LOL) and I've written a crapton of random stories, essays, etc.  So.... why not make a chapter story, that lasts on forever?  Well.... I thought maybe I could create an RP on here, since they seem to do pretty well, and also maybe use some of your ideas or things that happen in the RP in my story.  Once I get book one or a few chapters done, I'll post in the Museum.  Maybe your character will appear in my story?! Who knows.  All I know is, I need inspiration from you!  So...... here goes...*

Once upon a time... there lived a boy.  He hated his life.  He had no friends, a huge family that all got annoyed by him and grew to not love him, and the neighbor girl, his dream-bae, said "No" when he asked her.  His life was over...
One day he goes with his grandpa to his grandpa's pawn shop in a small town.  When he gets there, he helps him out and stuff.  Well, a lady comes in with a briefcase.  In the briefcase?  She opens it in front of the old man, and reveals a sparkly purple gem.  It's a crystal.  A perfectly shaped dark-purple crystal, that seemed to glow and beat rhythmically like heart.  So, the boy seen it and thought it was worth a ton.  I mean, who wouldn't?!  The lady explained it was another artifact she found, and she wanted her "hearts" back _NOW_.  The boy was confused, but continued eaves dropping.  Apparently, the crystal takes you to another realm, a realm of gemstones, and that there you live forever.  The old man snatched the crystal and threw a box covered in runes and ancient designs at the lady.  She took it and with an evil grin, shoved it in her bag and walked out in confident, happy strides.
The boy wanted happiness, so, logically, he took the gem.  First though, he knocked out his grandpa with an old cast iron frying pan.  Then, he took he crystal, and he looked at it.  Remembering the lady's words... "In order to go into the realm of the Dark Crystal, you need to create a portal.  Any mirror will work, just touch it to the mirror and recite 'O crystal of power, your darkness transcends light.  May you open a portal and fill it with light.  Attach a gem to thy soul, and give magic to thee name; once you see, you shall never be the same.'  So, remembering the words carefully, he recited them in a big antique mirror, and shoved the purple crystal in it.  It made a thump noise, and nothing happened.  Then, before he could blink, he awoke in the middle of a forest in front of the same antique mirror.  He turned around, and looking in the mirror, he noticed he had something odd in his hands.... instead of the dark crystal, was a large and glowing emerald.  It was cut to perfection; its edges sparkled as the light filtered through the forest's leaves.  He felt it... and felt magic flow in his veins!  It was powerful! Strong.  Magical.  He closed his eyes, and broke the invisible veil that connected him to the gem's magic, and with a single though, he poofed a magnificent castle.  He ran through the timber, and at the edge where it bordered a field, and in the field on the edge of a lake, was the castle.  It was made entirely of emerald, and shone brilliantly.  Going inside, he declared himself king of the Dark Crystal realm.  And, he lived happily by himself... The End.

*LOLOL you think that's it?  Nope.  It can't be. First, you need to know how the gems work, and how the realm works too.  Once you use the spell on a mirror, it becomes a portal to the realm.  But, the crystal can't go through the portal, so it's still inside the pawn shop, and portals will close within a few minutes of being opened. That should explain the realm.
Now onto the gems... when you enter the realm, it transfers your soul and personality into a gemstone.  The gem is usually a reflection on the person.  It usually signifies a person's issues and things they need to overcome to become true to themselves too.  The gem also houses their soul, quite literally.  If the gem is destroyed, the person dies.  If the person dies, the magic in the gem is lost, and it crumbles to dust.  But thankfully, people don't die easily in the realm, and when they do, their bodies can be regenerated if enough pure magic is sent into their gemstone, assuming it's intact.
Now, onto the magic: each gem also gives each person a certain power or powers.  Most gems' powers are trivial, and can range from reading minds, telekinesis, controlling certain things, but can be more powerful, such as endurance, teleportation, or in the case of the kid with the emerald, the ability to poof anything made of emerald.
If, say, the gem were to fall into the hands of someone else, the person whose soul is in it, won't be able to use their magic.  The new person who has it, can use it instead.  So it's simply whoever has the gem is who can use it, but you must be careful using other people's gems.  If you use multiple people's gems at once, it'll create a fusion gem, a new synthetic gemstone that contains mutated powers from all of those who had their magic in it.  Their souls are also partially fused during the time of fusion, allowing the fuse-ees to share thoughts.  Similar to on Steven Universe.  Except these fusions are semi-permanent; magic must be ran through the fusion gem again for it to split apart.  So, if you use someone else's gem, always make sure you won't use your own as well with it unless y'all wanna gem a new gem.
One last thing, anything, literally anything is possible in this realm.  The limit is your imagination.  And the basic gem laws described above.
So, um... that pretty much covers it all.  Now that you've read all that, it's time to join this gemmy world!  Fill out the form below, and once enough people join, I'll start the RP.  We'll all begin in the same forest the boy appeared in, separated, and we must find a way to team up, set aside our difference, overcome challenges, and find the boy with the emerald in his castle.  He, along with triad of secret crystal gem girls who were lost hold the key to escaping the magical realm, and returning to reality.*



Rules:
~ No god-modding.  You can have a powerful gem, just nothing too powerful, or at least limit what you do with it.  _With great power, comes great responsibility._
~ No small posts.  Yeah, I get it, dialogue, that's fine.  Just don't do too many of them!  It annoys many RP-ers on here, which is why they don't join many RPs.
~ No swearing.  Or at least control it to a minimum.
~ Be nice!  But...  if it's your desire, be evil!  Maybe you're goal is different, like maybe it's to take the boy's place and become the new ruler of the realm.  Just nothing too drastic.
~ Only one charrie per person so many many people can join.  Plus it gets so confusing.
~ Limit a few charries per person to avoid confusion.
~ If you have a bone to pick with someone on here who's RP-ing, PM me your issue.  I'll PM them and let them know what to do/what not to do.  That way there's no finger-pointing or HE SAID SHE SAID THEY SAID drama.
~ STAY HUMAN.  Remember, you're a random person who found the gem (in reality) and accidentally went into the realm.  Yes, you can be a mythical beast/creature hybrid or whatever in the realm, but only if you're a fusion gem.  And remember, fusion gems have a lot of uncontrollable power + mutations like in Steven Universe, and if you want, you can begin the story as one.

Form:
~ TBT Username:
~ Charrie Name:
~ Gemstone |image required|:
~ Are you a fusion?:
~ Gem power(s):
~ Appearance |image required|:
~ Age:
~ Personality:
~ Other:



Spoiler: Reserving a Spot/Joining



~ If you would like a reservation to join, let me know!  There's no limit to how many people can be in this, and I can always kill people off later on, so send me a VM if you wanna participate!  Members who don't participate much though may end up getting killed off eventually though, so be warned! 
~ IMPORTANT: If you do wish to participate, please read all of the posts so you understand what has happened so far, so nothing confuses you.





Spoiler: Player Forms






Spoiler: Lucanosa / Zari / Sapphire



~ Charrie Name: Zari
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  










Sapphire


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): The ability to water-bend (Like in the avatar series) and to melt/freeze water or purify it. Sapphire is the stone of knowledge, so he knows more than he will tell. And in rare cases, if true love is involved, he can heal with water as well.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Very reserved, although he will talk your ear off once you get to know him. He tends to have anger spurts, and is not afraid to kill people or steal their gems if they don't follow his plans. Otherwise he's nice and polite, and tends to stay out of things.
~ Other: His goal in the realm, is to determine a way to unfuse gems, so he can fuse many gems into a singular one with enough power to possibly open a portal back to reality.





Spoiler: Sparro / Kyle / Peridot



~ Charrie Name: Kyle
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler








Peridot


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): Can sense when others lie, but in contradictory, can't lie himself.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler










~ Age: 18
~ Personality: Somewhat quiet, can be rude, dislikes conversing.
~ Other: Nope





Spoiler: Sugarella / Alexandra / Rose Quartz



~ Charrie Name: Alexandra
~ Gemstone |image required|: Rose Quartz


Spoiler:  










~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): The power of love. It can make any guy want to be around her all the time, and want to be her boyfriend.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 18
~ Personality: bubbly // logical // sensitive
~ Other: she likes cats





Spoiler: Bloobloop / Mizuki / Moonstone



~ Charrie Name: Mizuki
~ Gemstone |image required|: (embedded in wrist)


Spoiler:  








Moonstone


~ Are you a fusion?: Nope
~ Gem power(s): She can create illusions (that you can even feel, although it'll do no harm) for up to 10 minutes, though it drains her physically and she's exhausted for a short amount of time.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Fun to talk to. Loud and outgoing, but is very quiet and closed off when asked to talk about herself, even to the point of hostility. 
~ Other: Nope c:





Spoiler: SuperStar2361 / Izabella (Izzy) / Garnet



~ Charrie Name: Izabella Stephens
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  








Garnet


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): Controlling fire
~ Appearance |image required|: 


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Friendly, wouldn't hurt anyone intentionally unless they hurt her or her friends first, but they can get pretty emotional at times
~ Other: Nothing else, really





Spoiler: Sugarella / Rosalie / Lapis Lazuli



Form:
~ TBT Username: Sugarella
~ Charrie Name: Rosalie
~ Gemstone |image required|: 


Spoiler:  



New:









Spoiler:  



Old:




Lapis Lazuli]


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): (I think this is too OP) She can control water, make them into different shapes.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 15
~ Personality: shy // reserved // introvert
~ Other: she's bad at starting conversations // also i based her power off of Steven universe





Spoiler: P o c k y / Mari / Malachite (embedded in palm)



~ Charrie Name: Mari
~ Gemstone |image required|: (embedded in palm)


Spoiler:  







_It's a malachite._


~ Are you a fusion?: Nope
~ Gem power(s): (Since Malachite is the stone of protection.) She can form a protective bubble around herself, but the longer she uses it the weaker she gets, until the bubble pops.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 17
~ Personality: Agressive, full of hate to strangers. If you are her friend she is kind.
~ Other: She is very tall. To be exact she is 6'7. She hates herself.





Spoiler: KawaiiLotus / Alice / Alexandrite



~Charrie Name: Alice
~ Gemstone: Alexandrite 


Spoiler:  










~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): Can speak to animals, speaking up to two minutes. Can only speak to 3 animals of choice, changing when one dies or Alice no longer wishes to have control over it. Ever.
~ Appearance:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 19
~ Personality: Kuudere, cute, can terrify you if you flick the wrong switch
~ Other: Her parents were murdered at a young age, scarring her for life. Her left eye is red and her right eye is blue. Also, she doesn't have those wings.





Spoiler: SuperStar2361 / Liam / Sugilite



~ Charrie Name: Liam Richardson
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  









Oh look a sugilite


~ Are you a fusion: No
~ Gem power(s): Liam's gem's power is prehensile hair. If he wraps someone up with his hair, that person will begin to feel sleepy until they eventually fall asleep. The person won't be able to wake up until Liam lets them go. When they wake up, there is a chance of the person forgetting some things that happened before they fell asleep. However, using this power can make Liam tired, and if he uses it for too long, he will end up falling asleep.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 15
~ Personality: Short-tempered, often selfish, doesn't trust people unless he knows them well, and is often mean/rude/often tell lies to people he doesn't know very well. However, once you get to know him he can be quite trustworthy and even friendly.
~ Other: Naaaaah





Spoiler: P o c k y / Alexa / Amethyst



~ Charrie Name: Alexa
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  









It's an Amethyst! :3


~ Are you a fusion?: Nope
~ Gem power(s): She has future vision. Alexa has the power to see possibilities for the future, this doesn't mean she can predict it, she can see what might happen.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Shy, quiet, reserved and doesn't like to pick fights. She can be a bit of a Cry baby. She is very kind, and cares for people she may not know that well.
~ Other: She will be important to Mari >:3 She is 5"1.





Spoiler: KawaiiLotus / Yasuke / Onyx



~ Charrie name: Yasuke
~ Gemstone:


Spoiler:  








Black snowflake obsidian


~ Are you a fusion?: yes. Originally opal and onyx
~ Gem power(s): can surround area with darkness and can see in the dark perfectly
~ Appearance:


Spoiler:  










Age: 23
~ Personality: open, a player, emotional, hawt, intelligent, friendly, will beat the crap out of you if you flick the wrong switch
~ Other: (editing later)he has a connection to Alice





Spoiler:  KawaiiLotus / Belle / Opal



~ Charrie Name: Malani Belle
~ Gemstone:


Spoiler: before fusion









 opal





Spoiler: after fusion









 snowflake obsidian


~ Are you a fusion?: yep
~ Gem power(s): Can command anyone close to do something, but only once per day
~ Appearance:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 22
~ Personality: Friendly, direct, loyal, loving, deredere, will get on your ass if you screw up, sensitive
~ Other: Yasuke's girlfriend. She went through the portal with him only to awake in not the gem realm or the normal world, but somewhere comepletely different. Like a big sister to alice.





Spoiler:  Lucanosa / Lief / Emerald



~ Charrie Name: Lief
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  








Emerald; it is embedded in his scepter


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): The ability to generate anything out of emerald, dissolve it, and control it. It is almost impossible to fuse with it into a new gem, since it engulfs other gems when fused and turns them into weaker emeralds.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: Unknown
~ Personality: Unknown
~ Other: Is the current king of the Dark Crystal gem realm, since his gemstone is one of the strongest that was formed.





Spoiler:  SuperStar2361 / Luna / Black Jasper



~ Charrie Name: Luna Stephens
~ Gemstone |image required|: 


Spoiler:  



Black jasper






~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): Teleportation
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 19
~ Personality: Normally calm and reserved. She is also very pessimistic and doesn't often see the good side of things. However, she can be more cheerful and outgoing around people she gets along with well, especially her sister who she is very close to.
~ Other: She came to this realm to look for her sister. I'm sure you can tell from her appearance and last name who that is...





Spoiler:  Sugarella / Lexis / Amazonite



~ Charrie Name: Lexis
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler: Amazonite - It's embedded in her palm.










~ Are you a fusion?: Nopey nope nope
~ Gem power(s): She can create holograms of herself for a short period of time. c:
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler: Lexis










~ Age: 17
~ Personality: She's very childish, despite her age. She loves wearing dresses with high-knee socks. She likes to make friends, and makes them pretty easily. She's not shy at all.
~ Other: nawww <3





Spoiler:  Justina, / Yunde / Jade



~ Charrie name: Yunde Sarinaho
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler: Jade










~ Are you a fusion?: Nah
~ Gemstone power(s): Can temporarily swap bodies with another person
~ Appearance:


Spoiler










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Quiet and often closed off, but has another part of her mind that of which is the complete opposite, popping out unexpectedly sometimes. Also a bit yandere
Other: Is a burn victim, the cause of her wearing a mask. It also slightly damaged her brain.








Spoiler: Fusions & Fusion Info






Spoiler: Blue Topaz (Zari / Sapphire + Rosalie / Lapis Lazuli)



~ Gemstone:


Spoiler:  










~ Gem Power(s): The ability to bend water and change its temperature (freeze/melt/boil/etc), but is amplified and can be done on a massive scale without getting weak from using the magic





Spoiler: Turquoise (Zari / Sapphire + Rosalie / Lapis Lazuli + Mari / Malachite)



~ Gemstone:


Spoiler:  










~ Gem Power(s): The ability to bend water and change its temperature (freeze/melt/boil/etc), but is amplified and can be done on a massive scale without getting weak from using the magic; also can create a protective spiked-bubble that pops once the creator becomes weakened





Spoiler: Fluorite (Mari / Malachite + Alexa / Amethyst)



~ Gemstone:


Spoiler:  










~ Gem Power(s): The bubble from the malachite is stronger and Mari can control it. It has spikes surrounding it again. Alexa now can summon a little bubble that lets her show others possibilities for the future, but only if she trusts you it will work.





Spoiler: Pink Spinel (Izzy / Garnet + Liam / Sugilite)



~ Gemstone:


Spoiler:  









Le image of le pink spinel of spinelyness


~ Gem Power(s): The Izzy/Liam fusion's powers are similar to what Izzy's and Liam's powers were before they fused, but of course there are a few changes. Because the two are now fused thanks to Liam's little 'experiment', they can use either Liam's or Izzy's powers, or even both at once. With Liam's powers, the person who has the gem's hair can now either make people sleepy much faster than he could before, or make them forget things. Also, using his power doesn't make them feel tired. With Izzy's, they don't have to touch something with their hand to make something get warm/hot/catch fire. They also don't go insane from using their power too much.

...Yes, Izzy could go insane if she used her power too much. But she's never needed to use it that much, so the worst that's happened to her so far was her randomly giggling.)





Spoiler: Rhodonite (Alexandra / Rose Quartz + Rosalie / Lapis Lazuli)



~ Gemstone:


Spoiler:  










~ Gem Power(s): Unknown
~ Notes: This fusion is very unstable, considering Rosalie's and Alexandra's colliding personalities, making it only possibly if created using force-fusion.





Spoiler: Snowflake Obsidian (Yasuke / Onyx + Malani / Opal)



~ Gemstone:


Spoiler:  










~ Gem Power(s): Can make surrounding area pitch black, but being able to see perfectly. Can charm/enchant/hypnotize someone with the user's voice making them do almost anything the user says.





Spoiler: Azurite (Alice / Alexandrite +Yasuke / Onyx + Malani / Opal)



~ Gemstone: Azurite
~ Gem Power(s): Unknown








Spoiler: Status



*Active Fusions:*
_none_

*Poofed/Shattered Gems:*
Emrys / Ruby is poofed, bubbled inside the sanctuary
Unknown / Ruby is poofed, bubbled inside the sanctuary
Lief / Emerald is poofed, bubbled, location unknown
Mizuki / Moonstone has a gem fragment in the dark crystal
Liam / Sugilite is poofed, gem in Izzy's possession​



*LATEST UPDATE:*
~ Lief was hidden away, never to be seen again!
~ The emerald tower was destroyed, releasing all the trapped gems!
~ Zari is back, but something is different...
~ *TBT Mafia: The Dark Crystal, Origins* is out!  Ask for a link to join! c:​


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'd join...
If I wasn't so damn confused


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'd join...
> If I wasn't so damn confused



Lol what confuses you? r.i.p. this is why I didn't wanna make an rpg.  I'd give it too much of a story.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 25, 2015)

What kind of RP is this....?


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

~ TBT Username:<
~ Charrie Name: Marie Chiery (pronounced Mayor-ee Chuh-ear-ee)
~ Gemstone |image required|: 



Spoiler:  








Blue Labradorite


~ Are you a fusion?:no
~ Gem power(s): (If this is too OP tell me!) The ability to rewind and stop time. When she stops time, anyone or thing not touching her is frozen. When she rewinds time her hair splits into many strands, and anyone touching her is taken with her. She can only rewind a few seconds, and when it happens, the people from the future replace the old them.
~ Appearance |image required|: [clicky] Her hair comes down to her knees.
~ Personality: Marie is very quiet and socially awkward. She loves her friends, and would do anything to protect them.
~ Other: None!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Lol what confuses you? r.i.p. this is why I didn't wanna make an rpg.  I'd give it too much of a story.



I really just don't know what to do, as in..
Powers: I'm not sure what's good and bad
Gem: It's hard to make out what I should be

Don't get me wrong; it's a good roleplay, very creative and looks fun. It's just kinda confusing, that's all.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> What kind of RP is this....?



Fantasy.  Where I used to RP, you'd see tons of these with longer stories than mine.
lol seems like the RPs on here are uber limited



MayorEvvie said:


> I'd like to reserve!


Okay!  Just post your form whenever and I'll copy it to OP.  I'd prefer at least 5 people to join before it begins, but it might be less.  If it starts early I'll VM you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> I really just don't know what to do, as in..
> Powers: I'm not sure what's good and bad
> Gem: It's hard to make out what I should be
> 
> Don't get me wrong; it's a good roleplay, very creative and looks fun. It's just kinda confusing, that's all.



As far as powers, it's not the powers that make you evil, it's the character and person themselves that use them for evil.  Powers can be good or bad, all depending on who uses them.
Gem: any gem you like.  Maybe a favorite?  There can be duplicate gems in the story too.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ah, okay, that makes things much easier. I'll think about it! Thanks, Luca.


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Fantasy.  Where I used to RP, you'd see tons of these with longer stories than mine.
> lol seems like the RPs on here are uber limited
> 
> 
> ...



Finished my form ^o^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished my form ^o^



Updating OP!
Btw your gem pic is glitched xD
And no, your power isn't OP.


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Updating OP!
> Btw your gem pic is glitched xD
> And no, your power isn't OP.



Oh sht, is it? Click this: http://geology.com/gemstones/labradorite/blue-labradorite.jpg


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Reserve!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh sht, is it? Click this: http://geology.com/gemstones/labradorite/blue-labradorite.jpg



Fixed and updated OP!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

~ TBT Username: Sparro
~ Charrie Name: Kyle
~ Age: 18
~ Gemstone |image required|: 



Spoiler








Peridot


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): Can sense when others lie, but in contradictory, can't lie himself.
~ Appearance |image required|: 



Spoiler










~ Personality: Somewhat quiet, can be rude, dislikes conversing.
~ Other: Nope


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> INCOMEPLETE (iPods are terrible with opening different tabs)
> 
> ~ TBT Username: Sparro
> ~ Charrie Name: Kyle
> ...



XD I forgot the Age part
I just added that to the form.  I knew something was missing.....


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I forgot the Age part
> I just added that to the form.  I knew something was missing.....



Ahaha, I was kinda confused.

Completed the form!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> XD I forgot the Age part
> I just added that to the form.  I knew something was missing.....



Ahaha, I was kinda confused.

Completed the form!


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Form:
~ TBT Username: Sugarella
~ Charrie Name: Alexandra
~ Gemstone |image required|: Rose Quartz


Spoiler:  










~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): The power of love. It can make any guy want to be around her all the time, and want to be her boyfriend.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 18
~ Personality: bubbly // logical // sensitive
~ Other: she likes cats


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Ahaha, I was kinda confused.
> 
> Completed the form!



Updated OP!



Sugarella said:


> I'll reserve I guess. But keep in mind you'll probably have to tell me to change my powers a lot! xD



How come?
XD maybe your gem's power is the power of random everchanging powers idk X'DD


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

I put up my form! C:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I put up my form! C:



Got it!  I'll update the OP now~
And no, your magic isn't too OP!  If someone steals your gem and uses it, I can see some _serious_ chaos happening in the story, which will definitely make it more fun!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Glitch post..?


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

May I make another character?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> May I make another character?



Since no one else is participating, sure!  Just make sure you second character is different enough from your first so they don't get confused for each other.


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Since no one else is participating, sure!  Just make sure you second character is different enough from your first so they don't get confused for each other.



Awesome! Lemme get the stuff together.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Form:
~ TBT Username:chicken
~ Charrie Name: Kirino
~ Gemstone |image required|: can't get one on mobile, but it's Aquamarine
~ Are you a fusion?:no
~ Gem power(s): She can freeze things. Nuff said.
~ Appearance |image required|:

~ Age: 16
~ Personality: She is incredibly full of herself, and believes she is better then all else. (intends to take over)
~ Other:


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh, may I join?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Awesome! Lemme get the stuff together.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Accepted!  Um... chicken? X'D
Also I'll VM you about gemstone pics~



Bloobloop said:


> Oh, may I join?



Sure!  Please let me know if you'd like to reserve a spot or fill out the form :]


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 25, 2015)

~ TBT Username: Bloobloop
~ Charrie Name: Mizuki
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Are you a fusion?: Nope
~ Gem power(s): Can heal anyone she cares about and most injuries using her hand.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Fun to talk to. Loud and outgoing, but is very quiet and closed off when asked to talk about herself, even to the point of hostility. 
~ Other: Nope c:


Does this work?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> ~ TBT Username: Bloobloop
> ~ Charrie Name: Mizuki
> ~ Gemstone |image required|:
> 
> ...



Yup!  Your gemstone is moonstone, correct?
I'll update OP tonight :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yup!  Your gemstone is moonstone, correct?
> I'll update OP tonight :3



Yeah, I forgot to add it, sorry! Do we start when there's 10 people?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 25, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh I really want to join but it's really late where I live and I can't get pics because I'm on mobile

Could I reserve a spot?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Yeah, I forgot to add it, sorry! Do we start when there's 10 people?



It's fine!  :3



SuperStar2361 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh I really want to join but it's really late where I live and I can't get pics because I'm on mobile
> 
> Could I reserve a spot?



cx Yes!  That's fine~

One thing I do need to say is you can make a secondary character, but each secondary takes up one of the 10 slots.  Once all 10 are full, I'll have to think of something.  I'll probably kill off some of the charries by then though ;D

Updated OP now~


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Form:
~ TBT Username: Sugarella
~ Charrie Name: Rosalie
~ Gemstone |image required|: 


Spoiler:  










~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): (I think this is too OP) She can control water, make them into different shapes.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  








​~ Age: 15
~ Personality: shy // reserved // introvert
~ Other: she's bad at starting conversations // also i based her power off of Steven universe


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

My form:

~ TBT Username: Lucanosa
~ Charrie Name: Zari
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  








Sapphire


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): The ability to water-bend (Like in the avatar series) and to melt/freeze water or purify it.  Sapphire is the stone of knowledge, so he knows more than he will tell.  And in rare cases, if true love is involved, he can heal with water as well.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Very reserved, although he will talk your ear off once you get to know him.  He tends to have anger spurts, and is not afraid to kill people or steal their gems if they don't follow his plans.  Otherwise he's nice and polite, and tends to stay out of things.
~ Other: His goal in the realm, is to determine a way to unfuse gems, so he can fuse many gems into a singular one with enough power to possibly open a portal back to reality.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> My form:
> 
> ~ TBT Username: Lucanosa
> ~ Charrie Name: Zari
> ...



He's hot


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Form:
> ~ TBT Username: Sugarella
> ~ Charrie Name: Rosalie
> ~ Gemstone |image required|:
> ...



Her power isn't OP at all.  The boy with the emerald has the power to summon anything with emerald, so control over water is fine


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 25, 2015)

May I change my character power? I found one a little more suitable c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> May I change my character power? I found one a little more suitable c:



Sure!  What would you like to change it to?
Or would you like to change the gem too ?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Sure!  What would you like to change it to?
> Or would you like to change the gem too ?



Nah, it's just the power :> She can create illusions (that you can even feel, although it'll do no harm) for up to 10 minutes, though it drains her physically and she's exhausted for a short amount of time.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Nah, it's just the power :> She can create illusions (that you can even feel, although it'll do no harm) for up to 10 minutes, though it drains her physically and she's exhausted for a short amount of time.



Okay!  I'll update the OP c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

OK, I'm back now, and I am now able to fill in the form for my character!

~ TBT Username: SuperStar2361
~ Charrie Name: Izabella Stephens
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  





Garnet


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): Controlling fire
~ Appearance |image required|: 


Spoiler:  






~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Friendly, wouldn't hurt anyone intentionally unless they hurt her or her friends first, but they can get pretty emotional at times
~ Other:  Nothing else, really


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 26, 2015)

May I reserve a spot? Right now, if I made a character, it'd probably be pretty bad because I'm sleepy ^^"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ~ Gemstone |image required|: IDK much about gemstones, but maybe one that's red, so it's sorta to do with my character's gem power



There are tons of red gems! There's ruby, garnet, tourmaline, jasper, spinel, coral, carnelian, and more.
Do any of them stand out to you?



MayorBambie said:


> May I reserve a spot? Right now, if I made a character, it'd probably be pretty bad because I'm sleepy ^^"



Sure!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> There are tons of red gems! There's ruby, garnet, tourmaline, jasper, spinel, coral, carnelian, and more.
> Do any of them stand out to you?



I found one! I added it to my form!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 26, 2015)

The dark crystal is such a good movie but this is clearly unrelated darn


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

If I may, may I have a third chara?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I found one! I added it to my form!



Awesome!  So many SU gems tho.... peridot, sapphire, garnet, lapis xD



kayleee said:


> The dark crystal is such a good movie but this is clearly unrelated darn



I loved that movie!!!! I actually got the name of the dark crystal from that haha I didn't know what else to call the evil gem ;D



MayorEvvie said:


> If I may, may I have a third chara?



Ermm... I didn't really want secondary charries in the first place because of the confusion it causes (it really confuses me XD) but since you and Sug' asked politely I thought I'd let y'all c:
If no one else reserves in a few days I'll let chu know and let ya make a third one though so we can get this show on the road~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Awesome!  So many SU gems tho.... peridot, sapphire, garnet, lapis xD



What else can you expect from an RP involving gemstones? XD

I am surprised that we don't have a Ruby or Jasper yet, though.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> What else can you expect from an RP involving gemstones? XD
> 
> I am surprised that we don't have a Ruby or Jasper yet, though.



XD true, I just wasn't expecting so many.

And later on in the story, I'll make a spot where some characters die, so new people can join ^^ maybe then we'll get the rest of the SU gems 

Also I updated OP!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

Peridot is my birthstone, so....yeah.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Peridot is my birthstone, so....yeah.



 over half of the birthstones are also SU gems
(amethyst, pearl, garnet, sapphire, ruby, peridot, diamond)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Amethyst is my birthstone, but I chose Garnet to be my character's gemstone because it's red like fire, which is fitting because of her powers in this RP.


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2015)

Can we start early hahaha?~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Amethyst is my birthstone, but I chose Garnet to be my character's gemstone because it's red like fire, which is fitting because of her powers in this RP.



xD garnet does seem to fit fire-power better than amethyst!



MayorEvvie said:


> Can we start early hahaha?~



;3 I was gonna possibly start later tonight if no one else joins by then.  And if no one else does join, I'll leave the 10th slot empty for someone new to join the story later on, or if you want you can make a 3rd charrie then


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm really sorry, but I don't feel amazing at the moment. I might have to drop out cus I don't feel like I'd be able to role play up to my usual standard. Sowwie D:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I'm really sorry, but I don't feel amazing at the moment. I might have to drop out cus I don't feel like I'd be able to role play up to my usual standard. Sowwie D:



o: it's okay!  If you feel better I'll let you join later in the story if you'd like?
I'll keep your form and reserved slot for you~


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

*insert fancy bump thing here*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> bump





SuperStar2361 said:


> *insert fancy bump thing here*



ty!!!

I'll be VM-ing all participants before this starts so everyone knows to get ready
hint: possibly starting today


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow your user title is confusing 

Good luck with this ^.^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Wow your user title is confusing
> 
> Good luck with this ^.^



 it's supposed to be haha!

And ty!  There's one spot left so lmk if you wanna join!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> it's supposed to be haha!
> 
> And ty!  There's one spot left so lmk if you wanna join!



What timezone are you? I've joined quite a few but barely got to do anything, seeing as everyone was in bed when I was on xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> What timezone are you? I've joined quite a few but barely got to do anything, seeing as everyone was in bed when I was on xD



CST time-zone, although I'm usually very busy until night


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll pass for now - but thank you! ^^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I'll be VM-ing all participants before this starts so everyone knows to get ready
> hint: possibly starting today



Shhhhh...

Can you hear that?

*insert train noises here*

That's the sound of the hype train coming this way. XD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'll pass for now - but thank you! ^^



Okay! ^^



SuperStar2361 said:


> Shhhhh...
> 
> Can you hear that?
> 
> ...



X'D all aboard the hype train!

;w; anyone else wanna come aboard the train?  There's one seat left~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump!

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Bump!
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!!



BUMP YASS


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

let's just start now yas?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> let's just start now yas?



Lemme VM everyone and I'll start it off~


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

?????


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ?????



procrastination
VM-ing now e.e


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Zomfg we starting I'm excited


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

THE HYPE TRAIN IS REACHING ITS FINAL DESTINATION!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> THE HYPE TRAIN IS REACHING ITS FINAL DESTINATION!



All going to hype town please stop at the next destination


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

<|> The Dark Crystal - RP <|>


Zari awoke and found himself in the middle of a forest.  He shook his head and looked around; he was still in this bloody realm.  It's been 6 days, and he's still in here.  He wondered if he had gone insane.  One second, messing with a strange creepy artifact at an old forgotten pawn shop, now, here, in the middle of a random never-ending forest, with nothing in sight.  His clothes were starting to rip and become ratty, and he felt sick to his stomach almost 24/7 from eating just the berries he found in there.  And then, there was the weird blue gem.  Anytime he held it, it glowed bright, and he started to feel cold.  He felt the cold radiate from it; thankfully he liked the cold.  But, that didn't change the fact he was alone.  The voices... they were messing with him.  He could have sworn he heard someone talk in the forest.  It was probably just a breeze...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

(OMG OMG)

*Kyle*

Kyle woke on a rock, surrounded by a forest-like area. He had no memory or recall of any past events.
_What...what is going on here?_ He thought.
He was confused, overtaken by a great emotion he didn't know existed.
"Hello?" He called out, believing that speaking out was the most sensible thing to do.


----------



## himeki (Oct 27, 2015)

[marie]
I woke up, cold and dazed.  I didn't know where I was, but it certainly wasn't home!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (OMG OMG)
> 
> *Kyle*
> 
> ...



(Aki?  XD mixing up RPs already and we haven't even started)

Zari heard someone yell "Hello" aloud.  He looked around, and started walking to the voice.  It sounded like his own voice, so maybe it was another person?   He couldn't tell, but he had hope.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Aki?  XD mixing up RPs already and we haven't even started)
> 
> Zari heard someone yell "Hello" aloud.  He looked around, and started walking to the voice.  It sounded like his own voice, so maybe it was another person?   He couldn't tell, but he had hope.



(AHHH, CRAP
Editing ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kyle

He awaited an answer. He waited, waited, and waited, but there was no reply. He got up, and felt something dangle in his pocket.
It was a fine-cut peridot. 
_W-Where did I get this?_ he thought. He decided to keep it, it seemed to have much value.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Zari closed his eyes.  He tried to envision someone else in the forest with him.  He needed _someone_, anyone.  He was alone.  Maybe... no.  He wouldn't eat them.  He needed some meat, but human... maybe... we'll see.
He froze suddenly as he stopped and seen what looked like an 18 year old guy standing in the middle of a clearing, staring at what looked like an olive-green gem.  _Nope.  Not eating human meat.  Even though I'm so hungry.  So hungry..._, he thought.  He didn't know if he could trust this guy.  So, testing the waters, he picked up a pebble and threw it at the rock the guy was next to.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Kyle

He heard the sound of a rock clashing against another beside him. He quickly hid the gem in his pocket and turned around, in panic and fright. He saw a figure. It was standing there, staring at him.
He cautiously moved towards the figure. He couldn't make much out of the figure, other than that it was also human.

"Hello?" He asked, "Reveal yourself!"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Zari looked around and quickly ducked in a bush when he seen the man turn around.  _Crap!  Close one.  Maybe I can trust him...?  Nah, he looks suspicious._  Zari closed his eyes and meditated, trying to think about what he should do.  An image of the blue gem kept popping up in his mind, and it wouldn't stop appearing.  It was taking over his thoughts, until suddenly he felt a strange barrier in his mind dissolve.  He felt... magic.  It was hard to describe.  It was definitely strange; he opened his eyes and looked as his hands as they slowly covered in frost.  _Yup.  Probably going mad.  Might as well talk to the guy, what's the harm?_  He tried to nonchalantly leave the bushes and walk into the clearing, and to the guy.  Zari noticed his hands were still covered in frost, so he shoved them in his jacket's pockets in an attempt to hide them.

"Hello?" he muttered.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

"Hi...what was the point of diving into that bush?" He wondered.

_Don't be so quick to judge him, Kyle. You never know what he could be planning, he could be evil.._

He cautiously moved towards the man. "Who are you?" He asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Zari felt relief once he seen he was just a normal guy.  He hoped he was normal at least.

"I'm just a wanderer of the forest.  Who are you?  And how did you get here?" Zari inquired.  Maybe now he could get some answers finally.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

"I-I don't know. My name is Aki. All I can remember about myself is that. I do not know how I got here." He said, in a grim and formal tone.

Against his better judgement, he began to trust him. That man was human too, that seemed enough. That man didn't seem like he would eat him.

"Do you know how we got here?" He asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

(Aki?  ;-; )

Zari nodded.  It was odd, since he retained his memories, at least he _thought_ he retained his memories.  They slowly came back to him as the days went on, but some of them were still hazy.

"The portal.  Remember?  You put the dark crystal on the portal and said the chant.... I can't remember the chant, but I remember that's how I got here at least." he said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

(Sparro started to repeatiatly slap himself across the face.)
He began to have flashbacks. 

The mirror, the chant, and then arriving here.

"I remember it all now.." He said, quietly. "I don't get this place, or what it is supposed to do or be.."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

p )

Zari sighed, "That's just it.  This place will make you go mad... until you die.  Probably why no one else is here." he said.  He looked around in the clearing, noticing the trees were eerily still.  He felt frost slowly cover his pocket where he hid the blue stone in.  _He won't notice.  I think._ he thought to himself.


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

D)

Alexandra had woken up to a mysterious place. "Where am I?" she asked. She saw some other people, but she didn't bother.

Rosalie stood up and looked around. _What is this place?_ she wondered, then walked around. She bumped into a boy with red hair, and said, "Sorry, I didn't look where I was going."

(Zari has red hair right)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

(There's another Ajay tag, of course ;-;
Btw just call me Ajay, that's my name.)

He didn't notice him putting his hand in his pocket, he only focused on the trees, and the dark sky.

"Should we try..try to find a way out of this forest?"

It was eerily silent, it thoroughly creeped Kyle out.

"There may be life..somewhere."


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

*Alexandra*

"H-Hey, you!" She yelled out to a guy. "What's your name?" She saw the guy reach into his pockets.

*Rosalie*

Rosalie was blushing very badly. You could easily tell she had a crush on the red-haired boy. "S-Sorry." She said, quietly walking away.

(the guy that Alex is talking about is Kyle)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> *Alexandra*
> 
> "H-Hey, you!" She yelled out to a guy. "What's your name?" She saw the guy reach into his pockets.
> 
> ...



(Oh lmao Kyle has white hair)


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Oh lmao Kyle has white hair)



(ok thanks)

*Alexandra*

"Hello!" She called out to the people. "How do we get out of here?!" She yelled angrily, and stomped to somewhere far.

*Rosalie*

She saw Alexandra stomp off. _Oh no, we are going to have some trouble.._ Rosalie said to herself, then admired the scenery in the forest.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Kyle*

"Do you want an answer or not?" He called after her. "If you do, come back, please!"

_What's the point of walking off like that if you want an answer?_ He thought, quiet even in his own mind.


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

*Alexandra*

She heard the boy. "I'm coming.." She mumbled to herself. "I'm Alexandra. And you are..?"

*Rosalie*

_What's the point in walking off if you're going to come back?_ she said to herself. "Eek!" She screamed out of nowhere. "I saw a spider."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

"I'm Kyle. Now what did yo-" He was cut off by the scared screams of another girl.

He turned his head to the other girl. "What?"

_Geez, it's just a spider. If you can handle that, might as well get out of a forest as fast as you can._


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

(if you _can?_)

*Alexandra*

"Don't worry, I got the name." She said.

*Rosalie*

Rosalie sighed and sat on a rock. _I just wanna get out of here.._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

(Thoughts are magical in the RPing universe)

"Alright." He responded. He looked at the other girl.

"And you are?"


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

(you're looking at Rosalie right)

*Rosalie*

"I-I'm Rosalie." She spoke as loud as she could. She had a really soft voice, so people often told her to speak up.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

Zari noticed the two girls who came, one who had the pink hair, Alexandra, and other other who seemed very mysterious.  He looked to Kyle and muttered, "There's no way out of the forest.  I've been here almost a week, and no progress.  We're likely trapped."  He slowly felt the ice in his pocket spread over his jacket, so he took the sapphire and held it in his hand.  It glowed faintly as it was hidden under his palms.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

He raised an eyebrow at Kyle. His peridot burned his leg. He tried ignoring the pain.
"What?" He muttered back, confused. "Seriously? How did you...what?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 27, 2015)

Mizuki woke up, her head hurting and her wrist feeling rather heavy. She looked at it, only to discover a moonstone embedded in it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 28, 2015)

> ~ Gem power(s): The power of love. It can make any guy want to be around her all the time, and want to be her boyfriend.



Wait, what if a guy is gay? Or what about lesbian girls? These are important questions.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

(Yaaay I'm awake now)

Izabella woke up. All she could see was green. Lots and lots of green. She also saw a few... _things_ nearby. And she was holding something that was red and warm. Very warm. She couldn't make out what any of it was, and she also couldn't work out what any of it was. She fumbled around for her glasses. Once she found them, she put them on.

Everything became clear. She saw lots of green because she was in a forest. The 'things' she saw were actually people. And the warm, red thing in her hand was actually a gem. It glowed with different shades of red, orange and yellow, and reminded her of fire. But why was it in her hand? She clearly remembered the old shop. And the mirror. And a _dark purple_ crystal. Not a glowing red gem. And she wasn't sure if gems should feel as warm as the one in her hand did.

She looked over to the people. They seemed to be talking about something. _Perhaps they know what's going on_, Izabella thought. She got up and walked over to them. "Ummm... hello?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

(Bump incase any of you are on right now)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

(Bump again!)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Bump incase any of you are on right now)



I feel you
Keep strong


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I feel you
> Keep strong



(That moment when you're unable to post when the RP starts because it's at a super late time... and then once you finally wake up, nobody's on... ;-; )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Mizuki woke up, her head hurting and her wrist feeling rather heavy. She looked at it, only to discover a moonstone embedded in it.



(;o; the gems usually don't appear on the people like in SU
 I see what you're doing though haha!  Trying to prevent others from stealing your magic)



Ghost Soda said:


> Wait, what if a guy is gay? Or what about lesbian girls? These are important questions.



(in the case of Alexandra's rose quartz, her love magic will only work on people who have the same feeling towards; i.e. if she's strait then only strait guys will love her from it.  if she's lesbian/gay, then other lesbian/gay girls will fall in love with her.  if she's bi, then anyone will fall in love with her.
the whole sex-oriented thing is complicated but that's how it works out i think??)



SuperStar2361 said:


> (That moment when you're unable to post when the RP starts because it's at a super late time... and then once you finally wake up, nobody's on... ;-; )



(xD exactly why I hate timezones)

Zari looked over to another girl who appeared; she seemed slightly frightened.  Zari walked away from Kyle and to the new girl.    He noticed she was admiring a glowing red gemstone in her hand, similar to his sapphire.

"Hello?" he said to her.  He wondered how many more people were gonna pop up.  Yes, he wanted other people, but at this rate the whole forest is gonna be clogged with random strangers.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

(Aki is waiting on an answer, Luca)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Aki is waiting on an answer, Luca)



(*Kyle, do you wanna change your name before we do much more? xDDD)

Zari looked back as he seen Kyle approach him and the new girl.  He nodded his head to him, continuing, "Yes, I've been here a week.  We're trapped.  The forest goes on and it's impossible to navigate."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

(No I have to do this right)

"Oh.." He sighed. He looked around; it seemed peaceful.
_Is this guy lying to me?_


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

Izabella turned to the boy who had said hello back. "Do you know where we are?" She asked. She knew that they were in a forest in that realm, but she was hoping that the boy knew a way out.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Zari looked back at the girl, and sighed, "Yes, we're inside the purple crystal.  At least that's what my gut is telling me.  And considering this forest is impossible to surpass, we probably _are_ in an enchanted forest."  He looked up and noticed the sun was setting and it was turning dark.  He wondered how much longer he and these poor people would be trapped in this forsaken forest.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 28, 2015)

She walked out and saw a beautiful forest with tall trees. 
"Wow, so pretty!" She exclaimed, eyes glimmering. Impulsively, she ran in, hoping to explore part of this mysterious world.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

"Oh..." she said, clearly disappointed that this boy didn't know a way out of this forest. "Well, do you know anything about gems like these?" she said, holding hers up so he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

(dang im way behind)

*Rosalie*

Rosalie saw everybody run. She ran after them. "What are we doing?"

(what did i miss jeez)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 28, 2015)

She walked around, happily humming to herself. She heard voices and walked toward it.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (dang im way behind)
> 
> *Rosalie*
> 
> ...



(You haven't missed much - some of the characters have just found each other)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

(Bumpity)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

(Toasty)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Zari looked over to the scared looking girl who came running to the group.  "I don't know what's going on," he mumbled.  "I think we're going to try to find a way out of the forest." he sighed.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

(Izzy's asked Zari a question)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh wait did he answer it?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

(*fish noises*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Izzy's asked Zari a question)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Oh wait did he answer it?)



(yes xD see: )



Spoiler:  






Lucanosa said:


> Zari looked back at the girl, and sighed, "Yes, we're inside the purple crystal.  At least that's what my gut is telling me.  And considering this forest is impossible to surpass, we probably _are_ in an enchanted forest."  He looked up and noticed the sun was setting and it was turning dark.  He wondered how much longer he and these poor people would be trapped in this forsaken forest.






(*crickets are chirping*)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

(I know he answered that one, but after he did she asked another

...where is everyone)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

(Why must I be one of the only people here ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> "Oh..." she said, clearly disappointed that this boy didn't know a way out of this forest. "Well, do you know anything about gems like these?" she said, holding hers up so he knew what he was talking about.



(Aye I can't believe my RPG is dying ;_; )

Zari looked at it and shook his head.  He dug his own out of his pocket and showed it to her, "All I know is that mine is so cold." he said as he held it in the air.  The air around the sapphire started to freeze, as it glimmered from the last light of the sunset.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

(IKR? This RP looked awesome ;-; Why is this happeningggg)

"Cold? That's strange. Mine actually feels warm. Like, _really_ warm." She looked at her gem, which was still glowing brightly, then at Zari's. She noticed that the air around it seemed to freeze. "Whoa, that gem must be pretty cold for that to happen to the air around it," she said.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

(;-; if this dies I'm gonna be upset)

Zari looked at hers oddly and seen how it was slightly steamy, and back at his and seen how his was ice cold.  "Here, feel it," he muttered as he handed her the sapphire.  Zari wondered why the gems were behaving oddly.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

(Same because I hadn't RPed in months until I joined this RP and the Dangan Ronpa one on here ;-; )

Izabella felt the sapphire. "You're right, it is really cold," she said and gave it back to him. "I wonder why they're like this..."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

He felt his. It was very mild.

"Mine is...pretty mild," He said, "I doubt that signals anything..."

He looked at it. It had a perfect triangular cut; it was confusing. 

_Why would sonething I found sitting in my pocket be so...fine?_ he thought, as he continued to inspect the peridot.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

"Mild? Hmm..." Izabella looked at her gem again. Like Kyle/Aki's (whatever his name is XD) gem, it seemed to be perfectly cut. It was clear that it wasn't an ordinary gem. But she couldn't figure out why it was that way. She sat down against a nearby tree, with one hand on the ground and the other holding the gem. As she continued to look at it, she realised that she felt something odd while she held it, but she wasn't sure on what it was.


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

(So sorry I've not been posting here !)
"Oh okay." Rosalie responded. She felt something heavy in her palm. "What's this? A g-gem?" She looked at it for a bit. "It's a lapis lazuli.. Look." Rosalie told Zari.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

(*gasp* It's recovering, it's recovering...! It might not die after all!)

Izabella looked up at Rosalie. "Does your gem feel weird to you? Like, is it really warm, or really cold or something?" she asked.


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

"It sort of feels cold.." She walked to the waterfall a few steps forward. She raised her hands and the water moved with the hands. Rosalie gasped. "What just happened?" She asked, shocked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

Izabella looked back at her gem before she could see what Rosalie did. She quickly looked up again when she heard Rosalie. "Huh? I don't know, I wasn't looking," she said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

He saw. He tried pretending he didn't see it, but couldn't lie. "I-I saw it."

_I-I didn't mean to say that! What the hell?_ He thought.

He looked at the waterfall and moved towards it. He put his hand under it. "That was..unnatural."


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

*~Rosalie~*

She looked at Izabella and Kyle. "I made the water move with my hands." She told Izabella. She did it again, but this time she made shapes with it. She made a square and a circle. "How and why am I doing this?" She asked herself. She couldn't control it. She splashed water everywhere.

*~Alexandra~*

"Woah, how did you do that, Rosalie? That's AWESOME." Alexandra yelled out, excitedly. "I can't do anything with my dumb gem." Alexandra said, or at least she thought. "My gem is Rose Quartz, it's supposed to have love inside it."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

These glitch posts will be the death of me


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Zari stepped back and watched Rosalie move the water at the waterfall.  He stepped to the waterfall, and felt the gem tug in his hand.  It's cold embrace beckoned him to touch the waterfall.  He put his hand on it, and just like for Rosalie, the water moved.  He suddenly felt the magic of the sapphire tug in his mind, and without being able to control the weird feeling that was buzzing in his head, ice started spreading where he touched it, until the entire waterfall and small pond connected to it were solid ice.  "I think these gems have magic." Zari gasped.  He looked down to the sapphire in his hand and watched as it slowly stopped glowing intensely when the ice stopped spreading, and returned to a constant relaxing glow.  _This just confirms we're in the crystal._


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

"I-It must be your gem, then.." He said, and after a long pause, said, "I don't even know what mine does." His voice was incredibly somber. He pulled his gem out.

_I do not get this damn gem, or this forest!_


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Zari looked to Kyle, and his peridot.  He looked at it, and immediately thought of Steven Universe.  Peridot never had magic in that show... _The irony of the whole situation._ he said in his mind.  He looked at the sapphire in his palm, and watched as it slowly stopped feeling cold, and started feeling nice and toasty.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

Izabella looked at her gem again. "I just don't understa-" She paused for a moment, and seemed to be sniffing the air. "...Can any of you smell something? It smell's like something's burning." She was unaware that a small fire had mysteriously started in the exact spot she had her other hand, the one she didn't have the gem in. It didn't feel like her hand was burning, though, but it did feel very warm.


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

*Rosalie*

"Z-Zari? Do we have the same powers?" She asked him, as she put her hands down. She ran over to Zari. "What's happened here?" She asked. She saw the ice spreading, then slowly stopped.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Zari looked over to Izabella and sniffed smoke in the air.  "Well now we know what your gem can do." he said.  He looked back to Rosalie as she came running to him.  He held his gem in the air, the sapphire warm to the touch.  "It's weird... it was cold... and now it's starting to heat up."  He didn't understand why his gem was changing temperatures so much.


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

*Rosalie* (i think it's time for Rosalie to break out of her shell c;

"Hmm, that's weird.." Rosalie's gem wasn't changing temperatures as much as Zari's was. She tried to touch his gem. "Let me see your gem, please."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Zari looked over to Rosalie and hesitated.  He eventually gave in and handed her the sapphire, and watched as its glowing stopped.  "These gems are so weird." he commented.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

Izabella was confused. "Wait, what? How do you-" She saw her other hand and screamed. She immediately moved away from the fire, and then looked at her hand that had been in it. "Wh-what?!" There wasn't a single burn mark on it. She then looked at hher gem once again. The colour of it.. It's glow... It's warmth... it all made sense to her now. She got up. "Uhhh... are one of you going to put out that fire I accidentally started?"


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

(actually ill just use Rosalie for now)

"I know, right?" She grabbed the gem and analyzed it. "It's really cold, then it gets really hot.." She commented. "Here, can you look at mine?" She gave Zari the lapis. "Oh my god!" She screamed when she saw the fire. "I need to put that out but I don't have my gem!"


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

(I need someone to lie so Kyle can call them out)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 30, 2015)

(Aaaaaahhhh I can't think of a lie for Izzy to tell atm)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Zari took back his sapphire from Rosalie and gave her back the lapis, and he held the sapphire in his hand and concentrated on the thought of melting the pond and putting out the fire.  He held his hand over the frozen pond and it slowly melted back into water, the waterfall crashing down again.  He then took and floated a blob of water over to the fire and put it out.  "That should take care of the fire.  And I didn't freeze the pond.... I don't know if it was me or-" The magic was overwhelming him.  It was too much for him.  Zari slowly blacked out, unable to finish his sentence, and fell on the ground, dropping his gem.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

(I CANT UH IDK WHAT TO DO WITH KYLE)


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

"Zari? Are you okay?" Rosalie asked, as he had seemed to have fainted. He dropped his gem as he fainted, so Rosalie picked it up.

(sorry for the short post but im going to bed so bai)


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Izabella gasped and went over to Zari. "Could his powers have done that to him...?" she wondered.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

(unconscious bump)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

"Zari?" He asked, and carefully walked over to his unconcious body. "What in the hell even happened?"

He knelt beside his body. He felt his pulse. It was beating. "Thank god!"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Izabella put her gem in the white bag she had. She didn't want to accidentally start any more fires, and she didn't want whatever happened to Zari to happen to her. But she wanted to know more about the gems and their powers. _I wonder what would happen if someone had somebody else's gem_, she thought. _Would they be able to use that gem's powers, or would they only be able to use their own gem?_


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Zari woke up, feeling dizzy and tired.  "What-what happened?" he asked.  He didn't know what was going on.  He got up and noticed Kyle was watching over him.  He asked, "Did you see what just happened?"  Zari leaned against a tree, trying to regain his balance.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

"I don't know what happened," Kyle replied. "You were using your gem when you fell unconcious...maybe it's too much power?"

_What does my gem even do?_ Kyle thought to himself. He looked at it. It was still of a mild temperature, no scratches.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Izabella looked over to Zari. "Are you OK?" she asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Zari nodded, and sighed, "I think the sapphire's magic is getting to me... Rosalie, you better hold onto it for now."  Zari quickly held his head in pain, and leaned against a tree.  The pain and whispering in his head would not stop!  It was draining the life out of him.  Suddenly, it stopped, and all was clear.  _Sapphire... your soul... escape realm... with amethyst... and the three gems..._ the words echoed in his head.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

(Wait, does everyone know each other from before they got into the realm or...?)


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

"Okay." She held Zari's sapphire in her other palm. _I hope he'll be okay soon.._ she said to herself. 

(this is the part where they start falling in love i guess)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Wait, does everyone know each other from before they got into the realm or...?)



(no, we're all strangers who stumbled upon the pawn shop, the crystal, the spell, and managed to cast it.  that's why there's only a few of us because not many people would've found it)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

He sighed. "Don't even know what mine does.."

He looked at it once more. It looked mezmerizingly beautiful. "I only see its beauty. All it's done is make me tell the truth.."


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Zari's gem. _It's so beautiful.._ she thought, then looked at her own, in her other palm. _Maybe I need to take control of the water.._ she said, then walked over to the waters. She left Zari be at the edge of the waterfall, hoping he doesn't fall in. "One.. Two... Three." Rosalie whispered, then raised her hands. The water rose with her. She formed it into a heart, then let her hands go, making the water splash everywhere. But what was surprising, was that the water didn't splash Zari. _Is this supposed to mean something?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

He felt the cold water splash him. His gem fell to the ground.

He scrambled to find it. Once found, he said, with a little frustration in his voice, "What was the point of that?!"


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Rosalie heard Kyle. "I'm sorry, I don't know.." She said, trembling.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

"Ugh, it's okay. Please, just be more careful next time." He said, looking Rosalie in the eye.

"Why didn't you splash Zari, out of all people?" He asked, his voice quiet. "You got everyone but him."


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Rosalie blushed, without control. "I-I honestly don't know. I noticed that I didn't hit him and I was shocked." Rosalie told Kyle. "It just did that."


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

"Confusing.." He replied, quietly.

_I don't believe that, it seems fake. She must know why. It wouldn't make sense otherwise._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Zari looked at Rosalie.  He muttered, "Maybe it's the sapphire.  You're holding both gems, maybe that's why it didn't splash me?"  He looked at the gems in her hand, and noticed how both lapis and sapphire were glowing brightly as she splashed the water.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (no, we're all strangers who stumbled upon the pawn shop, the crystal, the spell, and managed to cast it.  that's why there's only a few of us because not many people would've found it)



(Ohhhh OK! I was just confused because Zari and Rosalie seemed to know each other's names.)

Izabella felt the water splash her as well. "Hey!" she said, a little annoyed. "My clothes are wet now!"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 31, 2015)

~ TBT Username: P o c k y
~ Charrie Name: Mari
~ Gemstone |image required|: 



Spoiler:  










 It's a malachite.


~ Are you a fusion?: Nope
~ Gem power(s): (Since Malachite is the stone of protection.) She can form a protective bubble around herself, but the longer she uses it the weaker she gets, until the bubble pops.
~ Appearance |image required|: 



Spoiler:  










~ Age: 17
~ Personality: Agressive, full of hate to strangers. If you are her friend she is kind.
~ Other: She is very tall. To be exact she is 6'7. She hates herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> ~ TBT Username: P o c k y
> ~ Charrie Name: Mari
> ~ Gemstone |image required|:
> 
> ...



(Accepted! :3 I'll add that to the OP now~)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Accepted! :3 I'll add that to the OP now~)



(Thanks!)

_Mari_
Mari opened her eyes. Mari looked around and saw that she was in a forest, and it was getting dark. _Where am I?_ Mari thought to herself. Mari saw that her left hand was closed, she slowly opened it and saw a blue-green gemstone embedded in her palm. Mari couldn't remember anything.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Izabella calmed down, then turned to face the others. "You know, we don't really know each other, do we?" she said. "I'm Izzy." _If we're stuck here together, then we might as well get to know each other_, she thought.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

"I'm pretty sure you don't know me, I'm Kyle." He said, voice quiet once again. "I hope we can get along."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

"I'm Zari..." he almost whispered.  He wondered how many other people would be in these woods?  He took his sapphire and held it in the light, and noticed it was dark.  It was nighttime already.  His stomach rumbled and he was starved.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

"I wonder if anyone else is in these woods...it's scary." He muttered. "I'm hungry, yet it's already dark. We should try and set up a fire before we freeze to death." He said, as he was underdressed for these conditions.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 31, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari eyed the gem. _How did this get here?_ She thought to herself. Mari decided that she was just wasting her time wondering about the gem. Mari got up and stretched, she decided to wander around the forest. Mari walked with heavy footsteps, closely examing the forest.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Izzy smiled a little. "Well, we might have to if we wanna get out of this place." she said. _...How on _Earth_ are we going to get out, though?_ she thought to herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 31, 2015)

"It could be possible to light one, it isn't raining." He said, sniffing the air. "It would last, I just need time..some firewood as well."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

"Yeah, it is a little cold now..." she said as she got her gem back out. "Now, how do I start a fire without accidentally burning this whole place down...?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Zari looked over to Izzy and asked, "Your gem creates fire, right?  Maybe we could use that to create a fire?  I can maybe freeze some water into a shelter, just so the wind doesn't keep us cold."  He went over to the pond and stared at it, and then his sapphire, trying to command the magic to bend the water.


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Rosalie stood up. She saw Zari struggling to bend the water by the waterfall. "Mind if I help?" She asked shyly.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 31, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari continued to walk, she started to think aloud. "Why am I here and why can't I remember anything?!" Mari exclaimed. Mari was getting frustrated, she decided to take out her anger. Mari punched a nearby tree, creating a crack on it. The tree wasn't broken but you could tell someone tried to break it.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

"Yeah, it does. I'm just not too sure on how to use it." As she held her gem, she began feeling warm again. She also had a strange feeling, just like she did earlier. _Perhaps it's the magic that's making me feel like this_, she thought.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

Zari looked over to Rosalie as she come up, and he nodded.  He held his sapphire and focused, until the invisible barrier in his mind broke and he felt the magic tingle throughout his body.  He slowly flowed a large blob of water next to a tree in the shape of an igloo, and he closed his eyes and envisioned winter.  The water suddenly made a large _ccrrkkk!_ as it froze into solid ice.  "There.  That'll hold." he said as he leaned against the tree it was next to.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Izzy watched as Zari made the shelter. She was a little worried that it would eventually melt, but it was better than nothing.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

(fUSION IS JUST A CHEAP TACTIC TO MAKE WEAK GEMS STRONGER)

(Seriously tho I wonder if we're gonna get fusions. Like nobody started off as one.

Also bump)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 31, 2015)

(Sorry guys I had to go but I'm back now.)
_Mari_
Mari started to punch the tree harder. Mari broke the tree and it started to fall over. All of a sudden a bubble formed around her. "What the..?" Mari asked herself aloud. Mari started to feel weaker and weaker as the bubble was surronding her. The tree had rolled off the bubble. When the tree landed it made a loud thud. Mari felt her eyes close because she felt extremly weak.  "Ngh!" Mari exclaimed. Mari fell over and the bubble popped.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Izzy heard something. It seemed to be a thud, though it wasn't very loud because it was somewhere in the distance. "Huh? Did any of you hear that?"


----------



## milkyi (Oct 31, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

He tried to lie, acting like he didn't hear it, but only told truth. "Y-Yes..I did."

_I didn't mean to even say that!_


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(Can someone tell me what's going on? Mizuki's in the forest and that's pretty much the extent of my knowledge cx)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Can someone tell me what's going on? Mizuki's in the forest and that's pretty much the extent of my knowledge cx)



(Everyone's still in the forest, but a few of the characters have found each other. There's still some that they haven't found yet, though. I don't think they've found yours yet. It's night, so one of them built a shelter and my character is just waiting for somebody to get stuff to start a fire.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

bump come on


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy looked at Kyle. It sounded as if he was lying. Either that, or he was _trying_ to, but couldn't. "Are you _sure_ you did?" she asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (fUSION IS JUST A CHEAP TACTIC TO MAKE WEAK GEMS STRONGER)
> 
> (Seriously tho I wonder if we're gonna get fusions. Like nobody started off as one.
> 
> Also bump)



(Well Pocky and bloopblop both have gems imbedded in their bodies, but it'd be interesting to see some fusions!  eventually one of us might figure out about fusion and also how to unfuse)

Zari went inside his shelter, and sat in the center.  He looked through the opaque blue walls at Kyle, and listened as he sounded like he was trying to lie, but couldn't.  _Odd._ he said to himself.  He waved his hand at the small little hole that served as the entrance to his igloo shelter, and it suddenly was filled up with mist, then water, and finally solid ice.  He rocked himself in the center and closed his eyes, trying to disconnect with the magic.  It was buzzing in his head like a swarm of wasps, stinging his every thought with strange emotions.  The ice around the igloo slowly became thicker, until it wasn't see-through anymore.  He felt the himself slowly black out, and yelled "Help m-"  It was too late.  Zari flopped over and fell unconscious, letting the sapphire roll out of his hands onto the frozen ground.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(I'd like to see a fusion )

Rosalie gasped. "Zari!" She ran over to him, worried. "Wake up! This isn't a joke.." She saw his sapphire roll onto the ground. She picked it up and held it into her hands tightly. She looked at the igloo shelter Zari had made. _Did this do this to him?_ she wondered, then looked at him once again. She made sure Zari's gem was safe in her hands, then slowly walked away.

(why am i listening to Hello by Adele when I'm typing this)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy turned around when she heard Zari. "Zari!" _Not again_, she thought. She went over to the igloo. _Hmm... My gem can control fire, but can it just make heat to melt this ice?_ She remembered how the fire started earlier, and put her hand on the ice, hoping that it would at least melt enough ice for her to get in.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosalie looked back, and saw Izabella try to put her hand into the igloo to melt it. "I can see what you're trying to do!" Rosalie yelled, acting friendly. "And it's a good idea." She turned back around to walk back to Izabella. "I don't see how I would help. My gem does the exact same thing as Zari's gem."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (I'd like to see a fusion )
> 
> Rosalie gasped. "Zari!" She ran over to him, worried. "Wake up! This isn't a joke.." She saw his sapphire roll onto the ground. She picked it up and held it into her hands tightly. She looked at the igloo shelter Zari had made. _Did this do this to him?_ she wondered, then looked at him once again. She made sure Zari's gem was safe in her hands, then slowly walked away.
> 
> (why am i listening to Hello by Adele when I'm typing this)



(because procrastination)

Zari laid there, unconscious, trapped inside his solid ice igloo, and felt something disconnect in his mind that jolted him awake in the dream world.  The magic was removed, so the power was stopped, but it still had remnants floating in him.  The little magic that was in him connected him with the sapphire's ultimate knowledge, and awakened his eyes into the dream realm.  He awoke in the igloo, but everything was blue and hazy.  He noticed he was still sealed inside, so he tried to kick a hole in the ice where the entrance was.  He went through it, as if a ghost, though, and slowly floated out.  He floated from the igloo, and wandered through the forest for awhile until stopping at a tree that was completely smashed in half and rolled on the ground.  Before he could comprehend, he woke up in reality, and found Rosalie staring at him through a hole she smashed, holding his sapphire.  "What happened?" he moaned.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Everyone's still in the forest, but a few of the characters have found each other. There's still some that they haven't found yet, though. I don't think they've found yours yet. It's night, so one of them built a shelter and my character is just waiting for somebody to get stuff to start a fire.)



(Okay, thanks! I'll try to get my character to meet up with them soon.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(no a Pandora ad)

"You trapped yourself inside an igloo." Rosalie told Zari. "But I'm glad you're okay now!" She cheered, then hugged him. She blushed immediately after that. _Why did I make a fool out of myself.._ she told herself, rolling her eyes at herself. "Here's your sapphire back." Rosalie handed him the sapphire.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Okay, thanks! I'll try to get my character to meet up with them soon.)



(Or you could find Mari in the woods since she is lost too. c: )

_Mari_
Mari opened her eyes. _Did I pass out?_ Mari thought to herself. Mari looked around and saw the fallen tree beside her. _What was the weird bubble about?_ Mari thought. Mari got off the ground and stretched. Mari shook her head and leaves fell out of her hair. Mari slugishly started to walk again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(Wait, so what's with the igloo? Is that the shelter?)

Mizuki realized she'd fallen asleep. She jumped up, realizing the people she was watching was not there. Quickly, she ran around the forest, looking for others. That's when she bumped into another girl, one who also looked lost.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

@bloobloop (yes the igloo is the shelter.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

When Izzy put her hand on the ice, it started to melt slightly. She focused, and it began melting faster. Eventually enough of it melted away for there to be hole big enough for Izzy to crawl through. She went inside and went over to Zari. "Are you okay?"

(@Lucanosa sorry if I ninja'd you with this post. I keep on getting ninja'd in another RP I'm in XD)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (no a Pandora ad)



(omg ads are evil)

Zari shook his head, not understanding.  "Why is it everytime I use my magic, it goes crazy and makes me pass out?" he moaned.  He crawled out of the igloo and took a stick and crawled back in, slowly chipping away the excess ice on the inside.  "I thought we were gonna start a fire?" he asked Izzy, continuously chipping at the igloo.  _Rosalie seems to be acting funny... maybe she has a crush on me?_ he thought.  _It would explain quite a bit._  He suddenly blushed as he thought this, and hid his face while he chipped ice away.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari looked at Mizuki, "Who are you?" Mari asked. _I didn't think that there was any other people besides me.._ Mari thought to herself. Mari eyed the girl up and down.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

Her eyes widened excitedly. "Hi!" She chirped sticking her hand out. Mizuki wanted to make new friends as quickly as possible. 
"Want to look for the others together? I saw some other people. Oh, by the way, my name is Mizuki!" She said, starting to walk deeper into the forest, somewhere where she started to hear voices.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

"I was waiting for someone to get things for it. Then something weird happened with the igloo and then you passed out." she said.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
"There are other people?" Mari questioned narrowing her eyes. "Fine, I'll look with you just because I'm not staying here alone." Mari replied. Mari began to follow Mitsuki. Mari started to hear voices.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Zari sighed.  "It's the sapphire.  I sealed the entrance, so I could be alone, and it just escalated." he sighed.  "Rosalie should keep my sapphire for now, I think it's power is too strong.  I don't want something bad to happen next time, or worse, someone else get hurt."  He dropped the stick onto the frozen ground.  "I'm going to go collect firewood, I'd rather be alone with my thoughts." he said, as he crawled out the igloo and walked into the woods.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosalie stepped back for a moment. _Maybe I should stay away from Zari for a few minutes.._ she told herself, then walked to practice water-bending. She went to a nearby pond, and practiced there. _Remember Rosalie, don't splash anyone!_ she told herself, then raised her hands. She made sure no one was nearby, so she didn't splash. Izabella was helping Zari chip ice, so practically no one was near her. She sat down and raised her hands. The water formed into a heart, once again, like it did yesterday.(?) "Why does it keep forming into a heart?" She mumbled to herself. _Does this mean something?_ she thought. She kept practicing until something strange happened. The water formed into a Z. "This is awkward.." She whispered. She turned around to make sure Zari wasn't looking. He wasn't, so she made the Z disappear as fast as she could. It finally disappeared. She got up and went somewhere else. She went on a small walk. She gazed at the trees and beautiful flowers.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

She yelled as loud as she could. "Hello?! We're others that are lost!" She walked closer to the noise, only to see an igloo in the middle of the forest. She took a small step back, rather shocked. However, she also saw people, and she smiled happily and ran up to them.
"Hi! My name is Mizuki. Who are you? It's great to see other people!"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

(I'm outside the igloo now XD this is going by really fast

also brb :3)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(yah well i like fast-paced roleplays xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(whoops, will edit now cx)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari kept following Mizuki until they reached an igloo. Mari carefully watched Mizuki. Mari watched her run up to other people. Mari leaned up against a nearby tree. She put her hands in her pocket and sighed.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy sat down inside the igloo and waited for Zari.

(Whoa this RP is either really slow or really fast XD)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosalie realized she was about to get lost, so she went back to where the igloo was. "Where'd Zari go?" She asked Izzy.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(I know cx I'm gonna just have Mizuki frozen in time for a bit until Lucanosa comes back.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

(I'm so sorry, I completely disappeared! ;-; what's been happening?)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I'm so sorry, I completely disappeared! ;-; what's been happening?)



(Mari and Mizuki made it to where you guys are x3)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(well Zari and Rosalie KIND OF got a crush on each other, zari got frozen in an igloo and he left into the woods.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Mari and Mizuki made it to where you guys are x3)



(Anything else?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> (well Zari and Rosalie KIND OF got a crush on each other, zari got frozen in an igloo and he left into the woods.)



(Idek what to make Kyle do XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(If you're in the igloo/outside it, why not meet Mari and Mizuki?)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari took her left hand out of her pocket. She eyed the Malachite gemstone. "This seems to be a gemstone, but what kind is it exactly?" Mari asked herself. She examined it closely thinking hard. "I think its a Malachite?" Mari told herself still unsure. Mari looked up for a moment then quickly looked back at her hand. She closed her hand. Mari's hair fell into her face and she blew it out of the way.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Kyle awoke, realizing he had straight up passed out. There were two new people.

"W-We have more?" He said, dreary-eyed as he had jut awoken. His voice was raspy, and his clothes were dirty.

_Damnit; more people have been trapped. This is stupid!_


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Rosalie realized she was about to get lost, so she went back to where the igloo was. "Where'd Zari go?" She asked Izzy.



"He went off to get some wood for the fire." she said. She then heard some unfamiliar voices outside. Curious, she went outside the igloo to find out who was there.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari looked at Kyle. "'We'? How many people do you have here?" Mari asked narrowing her eyes. She took her hands out of her pocket and walked over to Kyle, looking down at him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy looked at Mari and Mizuki. "There's more people here?" she asked. "Who are you two?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm on my phone atm, so don't be surprised if I get ninja'd)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

He didn't make any eye-contact with her. He replied with, "Several, there are at least four more of us, not including you two."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari turned her head around looking at Izzy. "I am Mari." She replied. Mari clutched her left hand to close it. So the others couldn't see her Malachite. Mari was unsure if the others had Gemstones too.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

(I'm off ,y phone now, so hopefully I won't be slow replying!)

"I'm Izzy," she said. "Do you have a gemstone as well?" She was pretty sure Mari did because everyone else she met here had one, but she asked to make sure.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

"My name is Kyle." He replied quietly. "We all have gemstones, do you?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari walked up to Izzy. She opened up her left hand. "Yes I do, but I'm not sure how it got here." Mari replied. She looked down at Izzy, trying to make eye contact.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

(Double post whoops)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

"I have one too." she said, holding up her gem. "I'm not sure how I got mine, either. I don't think anyone here knows how they got theirs. But we do know that they've given us weird powers."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari thought about the bubble from earlier before. "Weird powers you say?" Mari replied. _Could this gemstone be the cause of that bubble?_ Mari thought to herself. She looked like she was thinking about something hard.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

"The only power I've gotten is the power to tell the truth," he muttered, "pretty damn useless to me; if it does anything else, it must not do anything else."

He pulled his out of his pocket. It still looked utterly perfect.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari looked at Kyle's gem, then back at Izzy's. "Why is mine the only one attached to me?" Mari said aloud, thinking that it was in her mind. Mari looked at the Malachite again and tried to pull it out of her palm. It was no use, the thing didn't even budge.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy looked over to Kyle. "Oh, so that's what it does." she said. She turned to Mari. "Yeah. Mine are controlling fire and heat. Do you know what yours is?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
"I'm not completly sure about this, but I think it forms a protective bubble around me." Mari said looking slightly confused.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy then thought about Mari's gem. "Wait, is your gem actually _in_ your hand? Like, are you able to take it out or anything?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari looked at Izzy, "Yeah it's stuck inside my hand. I tried to pull it out but it didn't even budge. It's not that I'm weak or anything, I was able to take down a whole tree." Mari looked around the forest.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(sorry i was eating lunch, ill just make rosalie meet mari and mizuki)

Rosalie saw two unfamiliar girls walk by the igloo. "Who are you two?" She asked the girls. "I'm Rosalie, and my gem is Lapis Lazuli."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Zari came back from the woods, carrying a bundle of sticks, and stopped behind a tree in front of the group.  He seen two more people.  He quickly looked for Rosalie and seen her talking with them.  He was going to get his sapphire back, so he could freeze it into the igloo, so no one would get hurt.  He snuck behind them and crawled into the igloo, piling the wood in the center, and walked back out and to Rosalie.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(This never happened xD)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> "Oh yeah, here." Rosalie handed Zari his gem back. "Yeah, I see them. Their names are Mari & Mizuki, I think.." She told him.



Zari took the gem back, and snuck back into the igloo.  He shoved the sapphire in his pocket, and told himself not to use its magic again.  He began rubbing sticks together in an attempt to start a fire.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(Sorry, my WiFi went out. What's going on?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Zari took the gem back, and snuck back into the igloo.  He shoved the sapphire in his pocket, and told himself not to use its magic again.  He began rubbing sticks together in an attempt to start a fire.



Rosalie followed Zari into the igloo. "What are you doing?" She asked him. She saw the sapphire in his pocket. "I knew the magic was too strong for you." She told him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

(I had to shower, what happened)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(Well, I'm going to softball, bye!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Sorry, my WiFi went out. What's going on?)



(not much, I came back and am in the igloo with Rosalie, and Mari was trying to figure out why her stone was actually in her)

Zari said quietly, "I don't know what to do with it... it's too irresistible to use, but if I use it again, you'll know what'll happen.  Maybe... you could practice with me.  You seem to have less control over water, so maybe you could show me how to be more gentle with it?" he asked.  He dropped the sticks in his hands into the pile and looked into Rosalie's eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Well, I'm going to softball, bye!)



(okay, cya! ;D)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Zari for a moment. _Does he really want to practice with me?_ she told herself. "Um, sure! I can help you." She told him, as she picked up the sapphire. "Why were you making a fire in the first place, anyways?" She asked him, politely.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Zari looked into the sticks, thinking.  "To stay warm.  You and the others are probably pretty cold, considering it's almost midnight, and it's chilly outside." he said shivering.  "Wait... remember when I melted the ice?  Maybe I can warm up the mist.  It's safer than freezing another igloo."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> _Mari_
> Mari looked at Izzy, "Yeah it's stuck inside my hand. I tried to pull it out but it didn't even budge. It's not that I'm weak or anything, I was able to take down a whole tree." Mari looked around the forest.



"That's strange. None of our gems are like that. ...Wait, you took down a whole _tree_?!" She then thought about the sound she heard earlier. _Maybe I heard the tree falling down then_, she thought.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(holy the tags: ajay x ella lol)

*Rosalie*

"That's probably a good idea." Rosalie told Zari. "And yeah, I am pretty cold, and no one has a jacket around here. I have a dress on for crying out loud." She chuckled.

*Alexandra* (she's back .-.)

Alexandra walked through the forest into the small area where everyone was at. She saw an igloo. "Anyone in there?" She asked, facing the igloo. She peeked through a small crack in the igloo and saw Rosalie with Zari. _Ooh, lovey dovey duo in there, I see._ she said to herself, smiling.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari looked at Izzy, "Yes, I was frustrated so I started to punch it and it broke." Mari replied. Mari walked a couple steps and she tripped over her own feet. All of the sudden the bubble formed around her again. She fell on the cold floor of the bubble, suprisingly it was soft. "Ugh it's back again." Mari mumbled.
(The bubble looks like Roses / Stevens from Steven Universe but green.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

Zari peeked out of the igloo at the girl peeking in, "Yes... ? Who are you?" he asked.  He was shocked at how many people seem to be appearing tonight.  _I bet we'll have a city by the morning_, he said to himself.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

"Whoa," she said. _She must be pretty strong_, she thought. She turned around and saw another new person. "Another one?" she said, a little annoyed that so many people were coming here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

(The tags follow me ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Zari peeked out of the igloo at the girl peeking in, "Yes... ? Who are you?" he asked.  He was shocked at how many people seem to be appearing tonight.  _I bet we'll have a city by the morning_, he said to himself.



*Alexandra* (i might kill her off sometime later today )

"I'm Alexandra. Nice to meet you." She told the boy.

*Rosalie*

"Uh, Alexandra? What are you doing here?" She asked her. "Come on, Zari. Let's go see what the others are up to."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

"This is making me wonder how many people that damn crystal has taken.." He muttered. He was feeling somewhat shy, everyone here was a new person and he was too much of an introvert to do much around them.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
"Okay bubble you can go away." Mari said as she stood up. The bubble didn't go away though. Mari started to sweat. The bubble started to take away energy from her. Mari tried to concentrate to make the bubble stop but it was no use. Mari began to feel weak again. "Ngh..." Mari exclaimed. Mari fell to her knees and the bubble finally popped. She grasped onto the ground trying to cool down.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy turned to face Mari. "Are you OK?" she asked. _There better not be another one here who passes out every time they use their gem's powers..._


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari looked up at Izzy. "I'm fine, my body probably isn't used to this." Mari said while trying to catch her breath.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosalie saw Mari fall. "A-Are you okay?" She asked her.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari stood up. She brushed some dirt off of her knees. Mari looked over at Rosalie, "I'm fine." Mari replied.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

"Oh... I was worried because one of us keeps passing out whenever he uses his gem." She then went inside the igloo. _Zari's probably been waiting a while for me to start a fire_, she thought.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

"Okay. Just wanted to make sure." Rosalie told Mari. She then went back inside of the igloo.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 1, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari watched the others head into the igloo. "There is no way I'm going to fit in that, I guess I'll sleep out here." She whispered to herself. Mari sat down on the cold ground and looked up at the sky.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Izzy went over to Zari. "Sorry I took a while. I just saw some other people outside. You still want me to start a fire?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Kyle slowly crawled into the igloo. (Sorry Idek what to do I've had to do, I've disappeared like 3 times)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

bummp where's Luca??


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(Bump! Just got back from softball, anyone on?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(I'm here, but Luca went somewhere I think.. I think I'll wait for him to come back though. )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(Okay! Can you tell me what's going on?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Okay! Can you tell me what's going on?)



(Well, basically, I don't know if you saw this, but Zari hid his sapphire since he thought it was too powerful, Mari fainted because of her bubble, she used it too long. That's the only stuff I know of so far,)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(Okay, thanks!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

She went inside the igloo and smiled. _There's lots of people here!_ 
"Hi! I don't believe I've ever introduced myself, but my name is Mizuki! Do you also have crystals?" She held up her moonstone for the others to see. "Ah! There's Mari! Why is she unconscious?" She glanced anxiously at Mari. She was slightly nervous inside, as these were people she hadn't ever met, but she was happy there were at least people here in the first place.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosalie looked up to see a smiling girl. "I'm Rosalie! Nice to meet you." She showed the girl her gem, which was lapis lazuli. "What's your name?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

She giggled to herself. "Mizuki! Have you found out what these crystals do? I wanna sell it..." She pouted a bit. "But I don't really want to at the same time, get what I'm saying?" She cocked her head to the side and looked at it more carefully. If she concentrated, she could almost feel something about to happen. But then it stopped once she stopped concentrating.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(noo i ran out of caramels)

"What? Don't sell it! It could have some power in there. It could fall into the wrong hands." She told Mizuki.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

(I like caramel c: )
"Why not? Does it do anything?" She scrunched her face up and peered at it. "Like a special power?" She said, laughing to herself.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

(i <3 caramel. the one i ate had apple filling in it yum)

"Yeah, it could." Rosalie said. She focused on the gem. "Maybe it has some special power that only *you* can activate."

(sorry for short posts, i usually post longer ones when Zari's here)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

"Hm, okay! I'll give it a shot." She closed her eyes and just cleared her mind, thinking of something, anything. They suddenly flashed open and a clone of her showed up. "What the heck...?" She poked at it, only to see it was solid.
_Sit down!_ She thought. Her clone sat down, blankly smiling at nothing.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosalie gasped. "It's a clone of yourself, Misuki." She said. _Always stating the obvious._ she thought. "What does it do?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

"I guess it just does whatever I want it to do." She shrugged. She made the other Mitsuki poof into nothing. _Maybe it's not just clones of myself..._
She concentrated again, making a very real-looking lion appear. She clapped her hands gleefully. "Look! I can make it do whatever I want it to do!" The illusioned lion got up on its hind legs, cartwheeled and roared while doing so.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

"Ack! For a second, I thought that was real." She said. "how can you make anything? I thought it was just yourself."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

"Well, I don't think I can quite make anything." She ordered it to attack the walls of the igloo and it simply passed through harmlessly. "It's... more like an illusion. I don't think I can actually hurt anything with it." She grinned. It was an oddly specific power, but it was fun to use.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

(sorry!  yesterday I was busy e.e)

Zari looked at the new people, and noticed how the igloo was getting filled up.  He peeked out and noticed Mari by herself outside.  He crawled out, and asked, "Too crowded huh?"  He looked up at the moonlight, wondering how long it would take for anyone to notice the shattered ruby he secretly held.  No one could know about his attempt at fusion; especially since he broke Emrys's gem.  If anyone did, they wouldn't trust him.  He walked away from the igloo and everyone, and went deep into the woods, making sure he was far away from everyone.  He found a tree, and froze a 'R.I.P.' on the trunk with frost.  Weak, he leaned on the trunk and panted until he got his breath back.  He quickly took the ruby shards and froze them into a box of solid ice, and buried it in the ground with his hands. He got up, still tired, and looked at it.  _Poor Emrys... he'll never return to his normal life._ he thought to himself.  He looked up again at the moon, and noticed its perfect beauty.  _It's not real.  Nothing here is real.  ... I don't think it is at least.  Maybe this is just a big dream._  He sat next to the gemstone's grave, and looked at it, wondering who else would die in this forsaken land.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

(Wait, who's Emrys?)

Izzy sat down near the pile of wood and picked up a stick. She held it in one hand, and her gem in the other. She felt that strange feeling again, only this time it was stronger. She focused to try and make the stick warm enough for it to catch fire. Once it did, she put the stick with the rest of the wood to start a fire. She put her gem away again, but as she did so, she couldn't help but let out a little giggle. She had no idea why.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

(Emrys is the plot twist we've all been waiting for)

Zari sat up and held the sapphire in his hand, looking at it intently.  _If the only way to break a fusion, is death... maybe... that's it!  You need to feel the magic leave you and a disconnect to unfuse.  I should've figured that out sooner so I could have spared him.  Now... I can begin creating a cluster._

rolleyes: definite SU reference)

Zari shoved the sapphire in his pocket, and took out a small notebook, his journal he kept.  It was the only thing besides his clothes he got to bring from the overworld.  He wrote down:

'Day 7.  Many people have appeared, and they each have a magical gem like me.  The gems powers vary, but one seems to be powerless: a peridot.  If used in a fusion, the peridot's power may be truly discovered.  I've finally deduced in my fusion experiment from day 1 with Emrys that in order to unfuse, you must have the desire, the power, and the weakness to return gems to their former self.  Apparently, my ice and water power is strong enough to break a fused gem, and also strong enough to completely destroy it.  Tomorrow I will try another fusion, but this time with other people's gems; if it works and I can split the gems apart, I'll be able to begin working on the cluster.'

He closed the journal, and shoved it along with the fountain pen that came with it into his pocket, and walked back into the camp, and noticed smoke coming out of the igloo.  He crawled in and seen Izzy making a fire in the center.  He sat next to her, and embraced the warmth.  It felt nice.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

( ooooo )

Izzy was watching the flames, smiling. She liked how warm it was in there now, but she still felt that odd feeling, even though she was no longer holding the gem.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari sat next to Izzy and held his hands above the fire.  As he did, the journal popped out of his pocket, but he didn't notice it did.  "I'm getting hungry, do any of you have any food?" he asked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

(That moment when you come up with an idea for another character but you don't think you can use them because too many characters ;-; )

Izzy looked in her bag, but all she could find was her gem and a packet of crisps*. She was able to bring a few of them into the realm, but she'd ate them all except for one. "All I have is this," she said, holding the packet up.

(*aka potato chips, if you live in the US or something)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

(Twinkle twinkle little bump
Bump this RP to the top
Up above The Basement so high
Like a gemstone in the sky
Twinkle twinkle little bump
Bump this RP to the top

...Don't ask. XD)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Twinkle twinkle little bump
> Bump this RP to the top
> Up above The Basement so high
> Like a gemstone in the sky
> ...



(omg X'D and potato chips/potato crisps are the same thing, aren't they?   at least to me they are)

Zari looked to Izzy and happily took the bag, and looked at it intently.  "If this is all we have, we need to either ration it, or pray to it for safety, and comfort.  Maybe the junk food gods will save us." Zari laughed and handed it back.  He'd feel bad if he ate the rest, even though all he'd eaten in the week of being there was berries, probably poisonous too.

(;o; Well MayorEvvie hasn't really participated in the RP yet, and Sugar is planning on killing Alexandria, so if you want another charrie feel free to fill in a form! ^^  I'll be updating the list soon anyways)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

(I put both just in case people got confused)

Izzy laughed as well. But she did regret eating all the other bags of crisps, even though there wasn't much else to eat apart from berries. She began to feel tired, and she yawned. "I'm tired. I think I'm going to go to sleep soon."

(Yaaay!  I think I'll fill it in once the character appears to (sort of) make it a surprise! But for now, all of Izzy's stuff will be in pink, because that's her favourite colour.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

(okay, and yes! c: anything to prevent confusion xD)

Zari sat up, and looked into the fire.  It glowed in a deep orange; he grabbed a stick and poked around the embers, wondering how much longer he'll have to wait until he can test his fusion theory.  He took out his sapphire and looked at it.  He noticed something odd about it.  He put it closer to the fire, and aways from the fire, trying to see what was in it.  He finally got it to reflect at the right angle, and in the center of his sapphire, was a crack.  _I must be overusing my magic,_ he said in his thoughts.  _This crack wasn't here until tonight.  I'm probably just seeing things, maybe it'll go away in the morning._  He slowly closed his eyes and fell asleep, letting the sapphire tumble out of his hand and into the fire.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

Izzy stayed awake for a few more minutes. She saw Zari's sapphire roll into the fire. Worried in case the fire might damage it, she got her gem out and held it while she reached into the fire and got his sapphire out. She was nervous while she was doing so, even though she knew from earlier that her garnet protected her from getting burnt. She giggled again as she put both gems inside her bag. _Why do I feel like this...?_ she wondered. All she knew was that it had something to do with her gem. Just as she was about to lie down and go to sleep, she noticed something next to Zari and picked it up. _This must have fallen out of his pocket_, she thought. She put it next to Zari, but away from the fire, and went to sleep.

(Time skip?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

(noo im still lost x'D i wasn't really doing much last night ill post when i finish eating)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Time skip?)



(After Sugar and the others catch up)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 2, 2015)

(OK!!

Buuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

(Hi! What's going on?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

(okay izzy better not have a crush on zari)

Rosalie stepped back inside of the igloo, where she saw Izzy and Zari sitting by a fire. "Oh, looks nice and cozy in here." Rosalie stated, then sat down next to Zari. "So, what's going on?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

She woke up from the cold floor of the igloo, only to see other new people she hadn't met quite yet. 
"Hi guys! I recognize Rosalie, but who are the rest of you? My name is Mizuki!" She smiled.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

(shall we skip to daytime?)

Zari was on the floor of the igloo, deep asleep.  He didn't know Izzy stole his gem, or that his journal popped out of his pocket.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

(Oh, I thought we already had x3)
She stared at everyone that was still asleep. Pouting, she walked around the igloo, more awake than ever.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

(Sounds good)

"Uh.. Zari?" Rosalie tapped his shoulder. He was sound asleep. She saw his journal beside him, but his gem was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Ah, Rosalie! You're awake!" She jumped up from where she was sitting. "So, I never asked you this, but what can your gem do?" She looked around Rosalie, trying to find it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari woke up, and noticed a shy girl pacing around everyone asleep in the igloo.  He noticed his journal was on the floor, so he quickly shoved it in his pocket, paranoid someone read it.  "Hello?  Do I know you?" he asked.  The girl who was pacing seemed new; he wondered who she was.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

@Bloobloop

"Oh, it can bend water. In other words, I can change water into other shapes." Rosalie told her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Ooh, that's really cool!" She looked over at the boy that had just woken up and ran to him. "Hi! My name is Mizuki! Um, do you have a gem-thing?" She held up her moonstone and grinned at him from behind it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari looked up to the girl, "Hello.  I'm Zari... ", he patted his pockets and noticed his gem was missing.  _Damn it!  I wonder who stole it._ he said in his thoughts.  "Someone stole my gem.  But, anyways, I made this igloo.  I can do what Rosalie does, but on a much larger scale." he said.  He searched frantically in the igloo for his gem, thinking someone must have read his journal.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

"I think I saw Izzy take it." She told Zari. "I saw her giggling, as she put her gem in her pocket, or something like that.." Rosalie told Zari.

(<3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

Her eyes widened, excited. _Sooo cool! I want a power like that..._ She thought petulantly.
However, she noticed him nervously pacing around. "Do you want some help finding it? Your gem, I mean."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

"Yes!!  Help me find it..." He yelled.  Zari felt the anger burn in him, so he went outside to vent.  _This is exactly why I need to begin making the cluster, so these strangers don't steal my gem._  He found a girl sitting outside away from the camp hidden in a bush.  She had bright pink hair, and was clutching a bright pink glowing gem.  _Rose quartz... you'll be the first gem of the cluster._  He walked up to her and slowly popped the gem out of her hand, and snuck away, making sure the girl wouldn't notice him and wake up.  _Alexandra won't miss this for long._  He went back in the igloo, and tried shaking Izzy awake.  "Izzy?  Did you take my sapphire?" he yelled.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

Kyle woke up, inside the igloo. He slowly and snuckily crept out; it was too crouded. He leant up against a tree and sighed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Er, are you alright?" She called after him, nervously. She shrugged and went outside for a small walk, staring at the sky. Her mind was flooded with thoughts.
_I almost wish... I hadn't ever been here. It's so unfamiliar and-_ She sighed, closing her eyes.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

I had to delete this for reasons
Zari didn't go into the woods damnit


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari looked to her with clear pain in his face, "No, I need it- found it!"  He slowly tugged the blue gem out of Izzy's bag, along with her garnet.  He dropped the garnet back in, and looked at the sapphire intently.  "Yes..." He continued looking at the gem as he walked out of the igloo, and seen Kyle leaning against a tree.  "Hey... I think I know what your gem might do... I think... do you want me to show you?"  Zari had a strange grin on his face, it wasn't evil, but it wasn't a normal grin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> I had to delete this for reasons
> Zari didn't go into the woods damnit



(crap crap crap X'D
we ninja'd each other)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

She almost stepped on another boy who was near a tree. She blew out a piece of hair in her face.
_More people?_ She looked at him questioningly. "Who are you?"


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

"Oh, er, hey Kyle." Rosalie said, then saw Zari walk towards them. She saw his odd grin. "Uh, what are you thinking about in there?" She asked Zari, carefully.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari quickly looked back at Rosalie, shock on his face.  "No-nothing.  Just, about his gem.  I might know his power." he said.  He hid the rose quartz in his pocket, making sure Rosalie didn't see it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Rosalie saw a quick glimpse on something shiny in Zari's pocket. She didn't think anything of it, so she didn't really care. "Hmm.. Okay." Rosalie said, suspiciously.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

She looked at him. "I've seen you in the igloo, right?" She clapped her hands, trying to think. "Erm, I never learned your name." She said, her face pink with embarrassment. "Sorry!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

He sighed. "My name is Kyle, yours?"


_Why are there so many in this forest?_ He thought. He looked at the new person, he looked dazed. He looked up to the sky and placed his hands on his forehead.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Um, Mitsuki..." She watched him tiredly put his hands on his forehead. "Are you okay? Your eyes are blank." _I hope I didn't do anything to upset him, but it is what it is, I suppose._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari needed another gem to perform a fusion.  He didn't want to fuse with his own again, so he decided against using his own.  He went to Kyle and asked him, "Hey, can I show you something?  Something interesting I found out?  It might answer what your gem can do." he said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2015)

He looked at Mitsuki. "Nice name, I'm okay." He heard Zari speaking to him. He removed his hand from his forehead. "What is it?" He looked at him, eyebrow raised. "I won't give it to you unless you tell me what it is.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari looked at him, wondering if he would be okay with it.  "Come with me, I'll show you.  We need to be away from the others.  I don't think they would... they've had enough stress already.  They don't need anymore." he said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Ha, thanks." She grinned. "Have you still not found out what your gem does? What is it?" She started to try to peer inside his pockets for it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Rosalie was confused at what the others were saying. _Fusion?_ she wondered in her head. She went along with the others. "Will you need my gem as well?" She asked Zari.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari looked to Rosalie, "Umm... well... if you want, I guess, since our gems are really similar, we can... unlock their potential together?" he asked.  He tried to word it without bringing up the word _fusion_, since he didn't want to mention it.  He thought a fusion with her would be relatively safe, considering their powers were similar.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

She watched Zari and Rosalie. "If you want, I'll go ahead and give mine to use as well. It's pretty useless as it is." She brought out her moonstone and stared at it. She didn't quite understand what was happening, but she felt she needed to help.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

"Oh, I guess I can give you mine then." She reached inside her little bag which had lots of stuff that she had picked up. "Here you go." She gave the gem to Zari. She put it in his hands carefully, cupping his hands around the lapis. "Be careful with it." She told him.

(This will get interesting later on)


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

luca


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari took the lapis from Rosalie, and carefully held it in his hands, and looked at it.  He looked to Mizuki, "Your gem is actually embedded in your wrist, so I don't know how fus- I mean, how unlocking your powers will work." he said to her.  He was ready to begin fusion.  He wondered what gem would come from lapis and sapphire.  He beckoned them to come into the clearing, and he took out his sapphire and held his empty hand into the air, and he froze a pedestal of ice in the center of the clearing.  He set the lapis and sapphire on the pedestal.  He turned around to face Rosalie.  "Are you ready?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

"Ah, right, sorry." Mizuki walked back to where she was before. Creating an illusion unicorn, she made it prance around and whinny. She smiled and tried to pet it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Rosalie started to get nervous, but she beared with it. "Yes, I am ready." She slowly started to smile. She was at first, nervous, but now she was excited.

))


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

Zari called back to Mizuki, "Wait.  You'll never know what powers come afterwards.  Why don't you watch?" he asked.  He turned around and held his sapphire, absorbing enough magic.  He set it back on the pedestal, and rubbed his hands together, _I'll probably pass out again from using all this magic, especially without the sapphire, but it's definitely gonna be worth it._  He closed his eyes and concentrated his magic, and a beam of frost shot from his palms into the two gems.  They slowly glowed, and Zari called out to Rosalie, "Concentrate on your gem, and your magic, and force it into them like I am!"  He started to tremble from weakness.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Rosalie closed her eyes. _I hope I don't get weak from all this power.._ She concentrated as hard as she could. She tried her very best, when she saw how Zari did it. She peeked her eye open a bit, but closed it once again. She continued to focus on her gem and her magic.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

She turned around, surprised.
"O-oh, sure." She walked back over. With a wave of her hand, she made the unicorn disappear. She watched the two nervously, hoping they'd both be okay. Seeing Zari tremble, she could only think the worst would come.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

(To be continued... tomorrow when I wake up xD)


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

(dang it Dx anyways im pretty tired myself so whatevs. good night!! <3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

(Actually, it's only 8pm here xD)


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

(lol it's like 10 PM here)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

Izzy woke up and looked around. She wanted to give Zari's sapphire back, but he was gone. She looked in her back for the sapphire, but that was gone too. _He must have taken it and went out_, she thought. She went outside to look for him to make sure.

(@Sugarella Don't worry, Izzy just wants to be friends! )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

(*insert fancy bump thing here*)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Izzy woke up and looked around. She wanted to give Zari's sapphire back, but he was gone. She looked in her back for the sapphire, but that was gone too.



(I just noticed this typo I made. Izzy, you're going to have a pretty hard time looking in your back because 1. You can't see in there, 2. Opening up your back would be pretty painful, and 3. It was in your _bag_. XDDD

Also bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

(All by myseeeellllllllllf... ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 3, 2015)

Luca.....


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kyle looked to the sky once again, his eyes squinted. He did bad in crowds.

_Damn these crowds.._ He thought. [/I]Damn this stupid crystal! Damn this stupid gem![/I]

He pulled out his gem and looked at it. He was disgusted by it. It didn't do anything like the others had. It was stupid.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kyle looked to the sky once again, his eyes squinted. He did bad in crowds.

_Damn these crowds.._ He thought. _Damn this stupid crystal! Damn this stupid gem!_

He pulled out his gem and looked at it. He was disgusted by it. It didn't do anything like the others had. It was stupid.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 3, 2015)

Mizuki looked up from the hard dirt ground. _Did I pass out?_ She thought, confused. She quickly got up and wildly looked around for Rosalie and Zari, or even anyone.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 4, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 4, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 4, 2015)

(Buuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 4, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 4, 2015)

(buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 4, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## milkyi (Nov 4, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari had opened her eyes, she fell asleep because the gemstone had drained so much energy from her. She thought about the others and she started to get mad. _Why am I stuck here with these strangers?! I'm an outsider, and I don't belong with other people! I'll only hurt them.._ Mari thought to herself. Mari looked at her gemstone and sighed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

She walked back to the igloo and saw Mari, who looked as though she's just woken up. _Thank god, someone else!_ She skipped over and bent down next to Mari.
"Hi!" She chirped, smiling.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 5, 2015)

(bump

Pls don't die again... ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(So sorry I haven't been posting much!! I've been very busy + tbt wouldn't let me log in so even worse!! I'll catch up later!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Wump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(TBT wouldn't let me log in the past three days off my desktop !!!  ;-; so that's why I haven't posted anything since I haven't been able to get to my laptop till now.  ;D time for the moment y'all have been waiting for.....)

Zari suddenly stopped sending the beam of frost onto the two gems and he fell on the ground, gasping for breath.  He sighed, and grabbed onto the ice pedestal pulling himself up.  He looked across on the other side of the pedestal, and seen Rosalie stop sending the beam of light too.  _When Emrys fused with me, he sent a beam of fire... maybe... everyone fuses gems differently?  Maybe that's why the fusion broke early too... gems must be compatible for fusion to take place... yes!  That's it!_  Zari took the lapis and sapphire off of the pedestal and he channeled the desire of fusion into them both.  They slowly floated out of his hands, and into the air and circled each other.  Suddenly, they both glowed bright white and fused into each other, and then it stopped glowing and fell onto the ice pedestal.  They fused.  _Topaz..._ The name rang through his head.





It was a neutral blue, teardrop shaped gemstone, and it had the mass of both gems combined, making it slightly bigger than the other gems.

Zari picked it up, and immediately felt Rosalie's conscious, and could feel her and her thoughts.  _Rosalie?  Are we... fused?_, he asked her in their thoughts.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

"Mari, where is everyone-"
She spun around quickly, only to see a bright white light flashing a distance away. She instinctively covered her eyes with her right arm. For that small second where she saw the raw light, it felt as she was staring at the sun. Once it faded away, she quickly ran towards to where she last saw the light. _What... was that?_


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(wait are we stuck together or ??? I'm confused)

_I think so..._ Rosalie told Zari in their thoughts. 


(sorry for a short post im just confused Dx)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (wait are we stuck together or ??? I'm confused)
> 
> _I think so..._ Rosalie told Zari in their thoughts.
> 
> ...



(No xD good question though.  Only the gems fused, we're still separate in body.  Since the gems are fused though, we can read each others minds and share each others powers, but we still have to hold the gem to access the power like before.  like in SU, how whoever is in control can control the powers?  just minus the mutations/body fusing XD)

_My second fusion... it feels good... this fusion feels better than the previous one._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyle was sitting, quietly. He'd finally recovered from his petty anxiety attack, when he saw a flash of blue(?) light. He took a few deep breathes and summed up the courage to run over to the light. He did not know what to expect, but he didn't hesitate. _Someonr could be in trouble!_


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(oh okay xD it's because i thought we would mutate like in SU, so whoever is holding the topaz is controlling the powers?)

Rosalie stood up. She felt a bit dizzy, but she felt good at the same time. _I can't believe we actually fused.._ she thought.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(yup!  just like before: whoever holds the topaz can access its powers, even other people.)

Zari took the topaz and held it in the light.  _Wow... well, at least we'll be safe in case anyone tries to attack us._ he said.  He blinked and a tree in the clearing was immediately frozen into solid ice.  His eyes got big, and he handed the topaz to Rosalie, _this is gonna be fun_, he decided.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyle sprinted over until he was at the light. He saw three people (maybe four, I don't know), Zari, Rosalie and Mari. He panted quietly, glad to see that no one was hurt. He saw Zari freeze the entire tree. He gasped, quietly, in amazement.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(wait can we talk or can we just think now)

Rosalie held the topaz in her hands. She saw the tree freeze into solid ice, and gasped. "Wow," Rosalie said. "This will be fun." She walked over to the tree that froze, and touched it. _Well, that is true._ she said.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(either or, it's up to us)

Zari watched as she touched the tree.  He felt the magic in the topaz was stronger than the lapis and sapphire.  It felt good.  Better than when he fused into tanzanite with the ruby.  _I wonder what other powers it now holds since it's a fusion..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyle regained himself, and asked, "What the hell did you do?! The entire forest saw that!"

(I just imagined a really weird yet somewhat cool power; talking to trees! Or at least, listening to them, their branches on the wind, and making words out of it.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari turned to Kyle and scratched his head, "Umm... I don't know.  Probably the topa- sapphire.  The sapphire.  It's getting stronger.  Yeah... and it changed colors.  It's getting weird."  Zari felt weird for lying, but he didn't want everyone to learn about fusion all at once; it might cause mass chaos since everyone will want to fuse.  _I lied about the fusion already.  To Kyle.  Don't tell him anything, and pretend the topaz is just acting weird._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

(DUUUUUDE THANK YOU
KYLE CAN FIND THE POSITIVE SIDE OF HIS POWER
LUCA YOU ROCK)

Kyle felt an immediate sensation through his mind.
_He's lying.
Liar!
Don't believe him!
Don't tell him either, he won't trust you!_

And yet he went against his word and said, "You are lying to me. Speak the truth."

_I didn't mean to say that!_


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(okay)

_I bet it holds better powers than the ones we separately possessed. Way better,_ she told Zari in her thoughts. She walked back to the igloo and grabbed her bag that she had put away during the fusion process. "I wonder what we can do with these new powers." She asked Zari. "We're probably able to do half the stuff we were able to do before."

(dang it's about to go down)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari looked into Kyle's eyes.  _He's caught onto us, could you bring me the topaz?  I need to.... er... fix the situation._  "You're right.  I lied.  I know more than I say; and it's for a good reason too.  If I were to tell you, some of us may die.  It's better off if no one knows what I've learned in my week of living here."  He connected to Rosalie through their minds, and ushered her to bring the topaz.  _Now I have something to test its powers on,_ he said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

(Wait is he lying about that too? I need to make sure so I don't just go total godmod)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

_Oh, uh, okay._ she told him, then brought him the topaz. _Be careful,_ she told him through their mind.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(no, that wasn't a lie.  if he were to tell you it'd ruin some of the story)

Zari quietly took the bright blue gem from her hands without saying a word, keeping his eyes fixed on Kyle.  Frost formed in his hand as he held it.  He readied the magic, whatever it was, and was prepared to use it.  He wasn't about to let this crystal clod of a peridot ruin his plans.

(Like this post if you get the joke XD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyle looked into his eyes. "Don't ever lie to me again."

_I-Is this what my gem does? Exposes the truth? Hmm...maybe this thing isn't as useless as I thought._ He looked at his gem and smiled.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari almost whispered, "Don't worry, the truth will come to you soon."  Letting out a burst of anger, he froze the entire clearing into solid ice in the blink of an eye.  He walked away to the igloo, hoping no one was in it at the time.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Rosalie gasped at the sight of the whole area turning into solid ice. She followed Zari into the igloo. "A-Are you okay?" She asked him, hoping he wouldn't get mad at her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyle's eyes widened. _What in the Great Hell was that?!_

He looked around. Everything was frozen. His feet were stuck to the ground. He constantly tried to break free.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(i don't know what to do!!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(What is going on? I missed so much ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (What is going on? I missed so much ;-; )



(Zari & Rosalie fused, and Kyle figured out the true power of his gem)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Okay, I'm assuming everyone's back at the igloo cx)
She started to walk back to the igloo, as everyone was gone. That flash of light had still made her vision slightly worsen, but she persevered and kept trekking through the woods.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

As Zari went into the igloo, he seen Rosalie in the there, and instinctively went to her.  "I- I'm okay.  I just need away from everyone for a little while.  It's probably just the fusion, messing with mind." he said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

Once she got there,  she saw Zari go inside the igloo. Through the tiny opening, she could make out Zari and Rosalie talking. 
"Hi, guys!" She said, running over to greet them. "Did you see that crazy flash of bright light earlier? It blinded me for a second."


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

"I see. Yeah, it could probably be the fusion. I hope I don't act up like this. Do you want me to hold the topaz for you? I can hold in my bag." Rosalie told him, worriedly. She had no clue what was going on. She saw Mizuki come in and tell her about the flash of light. "Oh, uh, no! I didn't see it.." She told Mizuki.


(Dx)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyle broke free. He sat on a stump. _What was that about?[:I] He didn't bother following him into the igloo, instead muttering curses to himself about Zari, overreacting._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari seen Mizuki come into the igloo, and hid the topaz into his pocket, so she wouldn't see it.  "Oh, that light, um... I don't know.  It was awful bright, wasn't it?" he asked.  Zari felt bad for hiding the truth: that he and Rosalie fused, but it was necessary for his plan.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

She narrowed her eyes for a second, however, she quickly smiled again. She looked between the two, deciding that she had most likely interrupted something private, judging by the looks on their faces.
"U-uh, I'm gonna go now..." She backed off, bumping into the wall of the igloo, before moving herself outside into the cold and crisp air. She exhaled and saw fog from her breath.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Rosalie watched Mizuki walk out of the igloo, and sighed. "I was _this_ close to revealing our secret." She whispered to Zari.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari sighed and turned back to Rosalie.  "When we get the chance, we need to get away from the others and see what the topaz can do.  It might be useful to know its powers before we use them."  he said.  He leaned against a wall of the igloo, dizzy from what happened that morning.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

"That'd be best to do." She told Zari. Rosalie got up, still dizzy, and leaned against a wall. "Ugh, I feel so lightheaded.." Rosalie said. "My head hurts really bad.. That fusion must've had a great effect on our bodies." She said. _I feel like I'm going to faint..._, she told herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari looked down, trying not to vomit.  "Agreed.  At least we can..." _talk with each other far away.  It's totally worth it!_  He coughed, and walked out of the igloo, making sure no one was outside.  He helped Rosalie out, trying not to faint himself, and he sat on a stump panting.  "You'd think this would've made us stronger..." he said.  He coughed blood, feeling sick to his stomach.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

She kept walking and trembled a bit from the cold air. _I wonder why they acted so odd...?_ She shrugged it off, not caring. Far away, she could see a figure sitting on a stump, though she couldn't make out who it was through the light fog.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

She stepped out of the igloo, just following Zari's steps. Rosalie saw blood come out of his mouth when Zari coughed. "Are you feeling well?" She asked him, and stepped forward to him. "I agree, I thought this was supposed to help us.." Rosalie said. She still felt lightheaded. "I think I'm goi-" Rosalie stated, then suddenly fainted. All the power, all the strength got to her, then she fainted.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari almost fell to the ground, but he pushed on.  He grabbed Rosalie and carried her away, his footsteps trembling.  Once he found another clearing away from the one with the igloo, he set her on a stump.  He took the topaz from his pocket, and he looked up at a tree and blinked.  A cold blast emanated from him and throughout the forest as the tree instantly froze into solid ice, and turned into an ice tree-house.  He took Rosalie and carried her up the icicle ladder, and rested her atop on the icy floor.  He clutched the topaz in one hand and held Rosalie's hand in the other, and passed out, blood coming out of his mouth.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(omg what do i do now?? rosalie is still unconscious Dx)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Mizuki saw Kyle, so idk :/ Should I just wait for Sparro?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Mizuki saw Kyle, so idk :/ Should I just wait for Sparro?)



(Yeah, since the story is sorta at a standstill until you guys or Mari posts)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Alright, I don't know if he's on, but I'll try to contact him)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(I guess I'll use Alexandra)

Alexandra stepped out of the woods, holding her shoes in her hands. She put them on, and walked around. She saw that the area where everyone was, turned into solid ice. _Who did this?_ she told herself. She had successfully gotten her gem back from Zari. She put in a safe place where no one could get it. In her purse. She saw a stump and decided to sit on it, seeing blood on the floor. _Did someone die?_ She looked up, and saw a ice treehouse. "Who could possibly be living here?" She mumbled, then climbed the ladder. "Oh.." Alexandra whispered, seeing Zari and Rosalie on the icy floor.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(Suspense!  )

The topaz glowed brighter and brighter as Alexandra came closer to it.  It beckoned her to take it and feel it's radiance and power.

(Idek)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

(Whats going on? I wasn't home.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(Zari and Rosalie's gems fused into topaz, and with the new power he froze the entire clearing; Zari lied to Kyle and he used his power to see I lied and now he's angry; me and Rosalie ran away to see what the topaz could do, since Zari insisted that the fusion be kept a secret, and now Zari froze a tree into a tree-house, and they're both flopped up in it on the floor, unconscious from the weird feelings from the fusion)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

*Alexandra*

Alexandra saw a gem glowing brighter and brighter when she got closer to Zari. (he has it right??)
She decided to take it in her hands and examine it. "What is this gem called?" Alexandra asked herself. She tried to wake up Zari but he wouldn't respond. She tried waking up Rosalie, she didn't respond either. "Jeez, guys, WAKE UP!" She yelled, as an attempt to wake them both up. She saw Rosalie blink once, but she didn't think anything of it.

*Rosalie*

Rosalie blinked, seeing herself in a icy treehouse, with Zari next to her, with blood coming out of his mouth. "W-What happened?" Rosalie asked Alexandra, getting up slowly. "I think I fainted.." She said to herself. "Hey! Why do you have that?" She saw Alexandra with the topaz, looking at it. "Give it to me."

*Alexandra*

"Why did you faint?" She asked, curiously. "Why should I give this to you? It's not yours, is it?" She told Rosalie.

*Rosalie*

"Actually it _is_ mine," Rosalie said, starting to get angry. "Hand it over!"

*Alexandra*
"Ugh, fine." Alexandra handed it to Rosalie, watching her put it in her small bag.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Zari and Rosalie's gems fused into topaz, and with the new power he froze the entire clearing; Zari lied to Kyle and he used his power to see I lied and now he's angry; me and Rosalie ran away to see what the topaz could do, since Zari insisted that the fusion be kept a secret, and now Zari froze a tree into a tree-house, and they're both flopped up in it on the floor, unconscious from the weird feelings from the fusion)



(So what do I do? Idk xD)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (So what do I do? Idk xD)



(XD Umm... well first wake up since it's still morning and then look for us?  xD idk either)

Blood dripped out of Zari's mouth, and his mind was numb.  He looked up, and seen Alexandra holding the topaz.  Rosalie yelled at her and snatched it out of her hands and shoved it in her bag.  Alexandra looked irritated.  He got up, feeling dizzy, and laid his head on a wall of the tree-house.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

*Rosalie*

She saw Zari get up slowly, and he laid his head on a wall. "Are you feeling better?" She asked him in a quiet tone. She sat next to him, holding his hand.

*Alexandra*

"I'm leaving, I'm going to find Mari & Mizuki." Alexandra stormed off, looking irritated.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Darn, I'm bored ;~; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(@Bloobloop, Alexandra is going to go find Mari & Mizuki, so might as well bump into her? ;~; )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Darn, I'm bored ;~; )



(When Alexandra finds you, y'all can do stuff etc xD maybe fuse  )

Zari coughed.  "I'm fine... I just need a second."  He sighed and looked out, watching Alexandra leave.  _Pity I took her rose quartz before.  It could've been another element in the cluster._


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari had opened her eyes. _Passed out again huh?_ She thought to herself. Mari stood up and stretched. Mari clutched her fist and looked up at the sky. _Well.. atleast I got some sleep._ Mari thought.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Yeah, maybe c: )
She slowly started to walk towards it. She could hear faint yelling in the distance, but she didn't care. _It'd be great if we could meet someone new..._


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

*Rosalie*

"I see.." She said. "Do you need some time alone? Because I can leave if you need me to."

*Alexandra*

She climbed down the ladder, seeing a tall girl stretching. "Oh, hi! I'm Alexandra, what's your name?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari looked over at Alexandra. _Oh great more people.._ She wanted to roll her eyes, but decided not to. "I'm Mari." Mari replied with a serious tone.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

*Alexandra*

She could definitely tell that she wasn't happy about meeting new people. "Well, hello Mari." Alexandra said.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari cracked her knuckles while stretching them out, you could catch a glimp of her Malachite. She brushed some leaves off of her shoulder afterwards.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

*Rosalie*

Rosalie was thinking about the fusion. _Did he actually want to fuse?_ she thought in her mind. She stayed next to Zari, waiting for him to respond.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari sighed and looked over to Rosalie, connecting to her mind.  _Yeah... can I see the topaz before you go?  I'd feel safer holding it, especially if Kyle were to come here and his peridot turns out to release all of hell._


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

_Rosalie_

_Yeah, sure.._ she told him. She handed him the topaz, then stood up. "Bye. Feel better soon!" Rosalie called out, then climbed down the icicle ladder.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari watched as she went down the ladder, and briefly smiled to her.  He looked at the topaz, noticing its facets and perfection.  It seemed to have a crack in it, just like his sapphire.  _We're a perfect match_, he said in his mind.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(omg a smile!!!!!!!!)

*Rosalie*

She got down to the floor, and saw Mari standing there. She went inside the woods, looking for flowers and other nature-related things. "This is a pretty flower.." She said. It was a delicate blue flower, sort of the same color as the topaz. It reminded her of Zari. _I really hope he gets better soon.. He didn't look too well earlier._ she told herself.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

As she got close, she could see it was Kyle, muttering angrily to himself. _Why is it that I always walk in on the worst moments?_ She thought, awkwardly smiling to herself. 
"Hi!" She said loudly, squeaking a bit.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(ok idek what to do now)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari walked away, she had an angry look on her face. "Just get me away from these people." She muttured under her breath.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

*Alexandra*

She walked out to the woods again, seeing that Mari was getting upset. She saw Rosalie in the woods as well, looking at a blue flower.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Zari sat up and looked out of an icy window in the tree-house.  He realized he could see a lot up there.  He seen Mari venting over all of the people appearing, Mizuki going up to Kyle, Alexandra being irritated as always, and Rosalie picking flowers.  Zari closed his eyes, holding the topaz, and a rose made of ice froze right in front of Rosalie as she was picking flowers.  He smiled out the window, and connected to her mind; _for you._


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

*Rosalie*

Rosalie was picking flowers as a rose made of ice was made in front of her. She saw Zari looking out the window and smiled. _Thank you!_ she told him through their mind.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Wow, if fusing it this useful, I wanna do it x3)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(x3 that would be interesting)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Wow, if fusing it this useful, I wanna do it x3)



(X3 well it lets you connect minds and pools all of the gem powers into a single gem, plus it might remove the moonstone from your wrist
 wanna fuse with us?)

Zari smiled at Rosalie when they met eyes through the window, and sat back in the tree-house.  He wondered what type of things he could do with the topaz.  He blinked and a giant bubble of ice formed around the tree-house, encasing it a small area around it.  _The topaz is definitely powerful_, he said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(That'd be awesome, we'd have three gems in one c:< I'll have to find a good opportunity)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(omg 3 gems in 1?!?!!?!? that'll be awesome + I need an opportunity to make Alexandra die)

Rosalie sat down, admiring the ice rose. "It's beautiful." She whispered. She got up shortly after, and ran back to the treehouse. She saw that there was a bubble around it; _a bubble? how did you do that?_ she told Zari through his mind.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

(Heyyyy, I'm not going to be to active right now. My iPod died and my charger isn't working, so I'm using the family laptop. Since it's my families, and not just mine, I'm not going be able to post as often as it'll leave my hands often ;-; I'll hopefully get a new charger soon, though!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(oh welp; good luck finding a charger sparro!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(Ooh, that sucks! Hey, at least you have something! c: )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (That'd be awesome, we'd have three gems in one c:< I'll have to find a good opportunity)



(C: yasss time to begin making that cluster.  I think I know what I'm gonna do now)

Zari, feeling better, got up, and decided to seek out Mizuki.  _She will work... she can be the next one in the cluster._  He caught his breath and walked out of the tree-house, and touched the bubble.  It popped, and he walked to the other clearing where the igloo was.  "Mizuki?" he yelled.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Heyyyy, I'm not going to be to active right now. My iPod died and my charger isn't working, so I'm using the family laptop. Since it's my families, and not just mine, I'm not going be able to post as often as it'll leave my hands often ;-; I'll hopefully get a new charger soon, though!)



(aye!  we'll miss you and your crystalclodiness.  I hope you get a new charger soon!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

Mizuki's head whipped around, surprised. "I'll... be back. I heard my name." She ran towards the sound. _Who is it?_ Mizuki was extremely confused as she ran. Finally, she walked up to the igloo; everything around her had frost. She peered around, amazed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

_Oh great, he's back._ Kyle thought, still annoyed by his lies. _Why did he have to lie, when he could outright tell me?_

He gave him an annoyed stare. He was starting to dislike Zari just for that.

_Why would he lie to me? I am dependable._

He looked away, to the ground, and started to scrunch up dirt in his hands. _I thought I could trust him, at least to some extant.._


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(when can i make alexandra die!)

Rosalie looked surprised; she saw Zari perfectly normal, he popped the bubble and ran, like he was trying to find someone.. She went inside the igloo, looking for something, but it wasn't there. _Oh well,_ she thought, then ran off. She had a flower in her hand, which she was going to give to Zari, but she thought to not give it to him right this minute.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

She bumped into Zari. 
"Ah, Zari!" She exclaimed. "So... what's going on?" She rubbed her arm; it prickled from the cold. There was ice everywhere, and she regretted not bringing a jacket.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari decided to go on a little walk. "I just need to cool down before I hurt someone again." Mari told herself. She started to walk into the woods.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(I can if you want? c: )

Mizuki bumped into Zari, and he turned around.  "Mizuki!  I have a proposal." he said.  He took out his topaz, and showed it to her, since she would eventually find out.  "Me and Rosalie... are a fusion.  We want to know if you'd like to fuse with us?  For safety, of course."  Zari totally ignored Kyle's annoyed stare.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(oh uh okay)

She saw Zari talking to Mizuki. She overheard him talking about the fusion. "W-Wait! What are you doing? Why are you telling her about the fusion?" Rosalie seemed a bit nervous. _What if she tells everyone?_ she told herself.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

She looked at Kyle nervously. _Why is he glaring like that?_ She looked back at him. "Why me? How can I trust _you_ with my gem?" She stared at him, suspicious of his actions. She knew she was being a little rude, but she didn't care.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 5, 2015)

(Mari exclaimed in the distance "FUSION IS JUST A CHEAP TACTIC TO MAKE WEAK GEMS STRONGER." (Since her apperance is human Jasper lmao.))

_Mari_
Mari saw the others talking, she quickly turned around and went another direction.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

(I've got to go, I'll respond tomorrow.  hehe suspense!  gnight  )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(wait wut)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I've got to go, I'll respond tomorrow.  hehe suspense!  gnight  )



(again ;~; oh well at least tomorrow's friday omg good night! )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

She turned around and looked at Kyle. "Did you fusion with them?" She asked accusingly. "Because, sorry, but I don't exactly trust you enough." She put her hands on her hips.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(omg is mizuki not going to accept the fusion???????????? xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

(She's just super suspicious rn. She'll get over it.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

(lol okay, well i have to go too so see ya after school!! i wish i was homeschooled ;~; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(Whoa so much happened while I was asleep)

Izzy continued to look for Zari. She watched as the whole area around the igloo turned to ice. _He must be nearby!_ she thought to herself. _But his powers seems a little more powerful than usual..._ She then thought about what happened last time he used his gem's powers. She hoped that he hadn't passed out again.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(BUMP)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari kept walking through the forest. Mari decided to see what the other were up too, even though she hated them so.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

Izzy saw something out of the corner of her eye. It seemed to be something in the distance that was glowing bright purple. But when she turned around to get a closer look, it seemed to have disappeared. _What was that?_ She was sure she saw something then, but it had disappeared before she even got the chance to see what it was. _Never mind... Finding Zari's more important._ She started to walk back to the igloo.

(You'll find out what this 'thing' was later)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

(im finally back home!! ill post when lucanosa comes on )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(Who's at the igloo (apart from Izzy because she's heading there)? I forgot .-.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

(I don't think anyone's there atm; Zari is trying to find Mizuki so he can try to get her to fuse with him and Rosalie)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(Ohhhh OK! I was just wondering incase Zari or someone else was there. Izzy could've asked someone there if they knew where Zari went, you see.)

Izzy looked inside the igloo and the area surrounding it, but didn't find anyone. _Where is everyone...?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 6, 2015)

(Hi, back on!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

(Hi bloo!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

(Hiiiiiiiiiiiii!)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

(Hi Bloop c


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

(bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!! where's luca!?!?!?!!?!?!?!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

(Hi, I'm here for a bit  if anyone wants to interact with Kyle, he is outside of the igloo.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

Izzy saw Kyle and went ov to him. "Did you see where Zari went?" she asked him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

"I did not." He said, and the memory of his lies replayed in his head.
"I think I finally figured out my gem's true power."


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 6, 2015)

~ TBT Username: emisenpai12
~ Charrie Name: Jacob
~ Gemstone |image required|: 



Spoiler











~ Are you a fusion?: Nope.
~ Gem power(s): Jacob can form into any kind of animal. He can only turn into an animal each 9 hours or longer if he uses it longer.
~ Appearance |image required|: 



Spoiler










~ Age: Unknown
~ Personality: Jacob is selfish and is not social, He only talks to them if he knows them really well or friends with them. One of them is his sister, Evie. He was different personality disorder and so does his sister. 
~ Other: JOHN CENA


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 6, 2015)

She looked at the gem in her wrist and sighed. _Why should I fuse? I don't know who these people are..._


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

(what is happening to this rp?!) :/


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 6, 2015)

(I have no idea. I'm trying to be active ;-; )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

(I'm just waiting for Superstar because Kyle is stuck in time forever until he/she posts..)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 6, 2015)

"Oh..." _Where could he be?!_ "What is it?" she asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 6, 2015)

(Since SuperStar is here now, no need to worry c: However, if someone keeps you frozen in time, I like to just pretend the convo never happened unless it's important)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

"Well, can I trust you?" He asked, raising an eyebrow. "It isn't something that can be abused, but I haven't actually told anyone..I'm not even sure if it really is my power or my gut that is telling me everything."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She looked over and saw Izzy and Kyle talking. She smiled. _At least some people are making an effort to know each other._ Suddenly, she got an idea and mischievously grinned. Stealthily, she made an illusion of a bear.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle turned his head to the bear, and gasped in surprise. He quickly moved himself in front of Izzy, shielding her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She was giggling behind a tree as she watched Kyle panic and shield Izzy. She made the bear roar and darted behind the igloo.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle shielded himself whilst the ferocious beast roared. "Stay back!" He yelled.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(I can't help not being here - a lot of stuff happens at a time when I can't be awake because I have school the next day. It's the weekend now, so it's fine for me to stay up, but I keep on accidentally falling asleep ;-

"You can trust me. I wouldn't abuse it or anything, I promise." Izzy had hoped that he hadn't seen her take Zari's gem last night. She didn't want anyone to think that she stole it, because she was only trying to protect it from getting damaged.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(OMFG YOU JUST GOT QUADROPLE NINJAD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She started to run to another tree trunk, but she tripped on a rock and fell forward, laughing, in plain sight. She yelped as she made contact with the freezing snow, but was still snickering as she was in the ice.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari decided to take a rest. She spotted a tree and sat down behind it. She put her head into her knees and started to cry, "Mari you're so useless, why do you have to be so nasty?" She asked herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(I won't do anything until superstar catches up )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Okay! Superstar, superstar, superstar, superstar, superstar...)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy screamed when she saw the bear, and hid behind Kyle. "Wh-where did that come from?! I didn't know there were bears here!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"I-I didn't either!" He cried out. He kept shielding her, feeling some sort of protection over her. He heard snickering to his side. He looked over and saw a Mitzuki who had just fallen over.

(Izzy x Kyle is my otp for this RP.)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)

_Mari_
"I don't deserve this.." Mari whispered to herself. She put her hand in the grass and felt something sharp cut her right hand. She saw it was a knife and she picked it up.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(WOAH MARI CAREFUL WITH THAT PLS)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Oh, that'd be interesting.)
She looked over at a surprised Kyle and a scared Izzy. She let out a few more sighs and then got up slowly, clutching her stomach. With a wave of her hand, she made the bear disappear.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Look at us, we're all active RPing again c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(Omg yaaaassss XD)

Izzy didn't think about why Kyle was shielding her. She just wanted to be safe from the bear. But then she saw Mizuki laughing and making the bear disappear. She breathed a sigh of relief after finding out the bear was just an illusion.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari put the knife in her shorts, she got up and climbed up the tree. Mari climbed up high until stopping. She looked at the world around her. She pulled the knife out of her shorts.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She held up her wrist and smiled. "Creating illusions is _my_ power." Carefully looking between Izzy and Kyle, she noticed that Kyle was acting protective of her. Very protective. She pointed between the two.
"Are you guys, like, a thing?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)

_Mari_
Mari held up the knife. "I'm not sorry. I hope your lives are better." She quietly said before closing her eyes. Mari jabbed the knife through her head. Her body had let go of the tree, sending her falling to the ground. Mari landed with a somewhat loud thud because she was so big. Mari had ended her life, a very selfish act to do.

(I did this because idek what to do with her lmao.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle was stunned. His face turned to a deep red. "I-I..uh.." He looked at Izzy.

_How do I answer this without lying..? I...do think I love her, but this gem only permits the truth!_ He thought.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She could see him going red and felt a bit of pity. _Why not just lie about it?_ She walked up to him and pointed to her ear, a sign trying to say, "Whisper it to me."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> _Mari_
> Mari held up the knife. "I'm not sorry. I hope your lives are better." She quietly said before closing her eyes. Mari jabbed the knife through her head. Her body had let go of the tree, sending her falling to the ground. Mari landed with a somewhat loud thud because she was so big. Mari had ended her life, a very selfish act to do.
> 
> (I did this because idek what to do with her lmao.)



(JEEBUS
MY EYES
MY THOUGHTS)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"What?" Izzy was confused. _What makes her think that?!_ "We aren't."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

He looked her in the eye and said, "No. I will not." He said it out loud.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She stuck her tongue out at him. "Just tell meeee." She whined, shaking him. "Or I'll curse you with thousands of Mizukis!" She created many clones of her, each whining, "Tell meee."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle laughed, though he cut his laugh off abruptly. "Who the hell do you think you are? Just because I protected her, doesn't mea-" He cut himself off. He knew he couldn't lie.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She noticed his hesitation and tilted her head to the side. "So, what was _that_ then, if you don't actually have feelings for her?" Behind her, the Mizukis grouped together and murmured amongst themselves.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> _Mari_
> Mari held up the knife. "I'm not sorry. I hope your lives are better." She quietly said before closing her eyes. Mari jabbed the knife through her head. Her body had let go of the tree, sending her falling to the ground. Mari landed with a somewhat loud thud because she was so big. Mari had ended her life, a very selfish act to do.
> 
> (I did this because idek what to do with her lmao.)



(Whoooooaaaaa this turned dark quickly o:

So like, are you not in this anymore, or are you going to have a new character?)

Now that Izzy had calmed down after finding out the bear was fake, she thought about when Kyle shielded her from it. _Now that I think about it... why did he do that?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"I-It was.." He stopped himself and looked down.
"I cannot lie so I will not speak."
_Damn it! It must be so obvious, my love for her._

(DUDE IZZY X KYLE HAS TO BE A THING)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Whoooooaaaaa this turned dark quickly o:
> 
> So like, are you not in this anymore, or are you going to have a new character?)
> 
> Now that Izzy had calmed down after finding out the bear was fake, she thought about when Kyle shielded her from it. _Now that I think about it... why did he do that?_



(I don't know what to do with my characters so probably not.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She laughed and all the Mizukis disappeared. "So, you do love her then." She felt extremely fatigued from the illusions, but shook it off for the moment. She was slightly confused, though. "How exactly... did you fall in love?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"W-Who said I fell in love?" He felt his cheeks turning an even deeper red, as the corners of his eyes welled up with tears from the humiliation he was feeling.

"Would you just stop?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She panicked, never having made anyone cry. "E-er, sorry, are you alright?" She was nervous; having him cry wasn't her intention."U-um, I'll stop, okay?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(Agreed)

Izzy blushed a little. "Wh-what?!" She was clearly surprised.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"Y-Yes..no..I don't know." He sighed. He ran off into the forest, wiping away his tears.

A cold breeze whipped by, making a quiet whistling sound. He sat under a tree, leaning against the trump.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

_Holy crap, I just made a boy cry._ She ran after him, trying to see if he was okay. Mizuki didn't need that sort of guilt on her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle looked to the sky. He questioned his love, and how genuine his feelings really were. _If I had cried over her..it must be true._ He let out a quiet sigh.

He looked down again, at his shoes and pants. For the first time, he noticed how much pain he felt from all the running he had been doing.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

"Are-are you okay?" She squeaked from behind a boulder. She felt anxious. _What if he yells at me?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"You don't really know, do you?" He asked, quietly. His voice sounded emotionless. "This emotion we call love, it isn't something to make a mockery about. You will hurt someone in the progress."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She sat down across from him. "Well, I wouldn't know, would I? I haven't exactly had feelings like that..." She smiled sadly at him. "But that's not the point; you love her, yes?" As a joke, she made an illusion of a human heart in her hand.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Now that Kyle had ran off and Mizuki went after him, Izzy was alone with her thoughts. _...He does seem like a nice guy... and I do kinda love him-_ Izzy stopped for a moment. She'd never even noticed it before. But were these feelings genuine?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

He sighed. "I guess not. Love only seems to break one apart." He heard her second question.
As quietly as a whisper, he said, "Y-Yes..I do." At that very moment, the tears in his eyes finally rolled out.
"It's complicated.." He said, between sobs, "It is too much for me..I do not know what to think. I have never felt love before.."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Mizuki felt extremely uncomfortable. She couldn't hug him or anything, yet simply saying "sorry" wasn't gonna cut it. "I really regret that I teased you like that earlier, I really do." She couldn't do a single thing to help him, even though it was her fault. To simply wallow in shame, she put her head between her knees and stayed like that.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle smiled wistfully. He pat her on the back. "Cheer up, Mitzuki. We all like to have a laugh once in a while."

He fought back his tears to help her. He would rather not live with the guilt.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy continued to think about it. But she didn't know. _I've never felt this way about anyone before..._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She looked up, a little surprised. "Right." She said, standing up. She pulled him to his feet and pushed him forward. "Now you go _get her_!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

He smiled, hiding his sorrow. "Are you sure you're okay?" He asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She pushed him again, a bit more forcefully this time. "Absolutely!" She beamed at him. "I'm gonna stay back a little longer, 'cause  _phew!_ Boy, do I need some alone time." She wanted to stay back and hoped he would buy her (hopefully) believable lie.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"I-I know you're lying, b-but I will leave you." He replied. (HE CAN READ LIES)

He ran off towards the igloo area.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

The more Izzy thought about it, the more it seemed to her that her feelings were genuine. But she didn't know what to say to Kyle when he would get back. She had tears in her eyes. She didn't know what to think or how to feel.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Holy crap, I forgot xD)
_How can he tell I was lying? Is that his gem power?_ She crouched down and sighed to herself. How was it that she was helping other's love lives but couldn't do a single thing about hers?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle sped through the branches, thinking about what he was going to say. His thoughts, his movements, all were cut off by the thought of Izzy. His thoughts turned into a jumbled mess. He stared her in the eyes, noticing her tears. He tried holding back his once more, but the tears bursted out.

"I-I.." He couldn't make out the words. He decided to express his love by approaching her and hugging her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She slowly started to create different people around her, basing them off of faces she thought of. The illusion people surrounded her, chattering happily. But their eyes were blank and dull. _Not human._ She created more and more of them, until there were too many to count.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy didn't say anything. She tried holding back her tears, but she couldn't. She let the tears roll down her cheeks as she hugged him back.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle smiled.

"L-Love is a funny emotion, isn't it?" He asked. "Izzy, I love you.."

And with that, it felt as though a large weight had been lifted off his chest. He stopped crying tears of sorrow, as the tears turned to happiness.

_Happiness and tears.._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Her vision was blurring and she could see spots floating around. _Did I strain myself?_ She kept creating more and more people until she collapsed in the snow, unconscious and doomed to die.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Her vision was blurring and she could see spots floating around. _Did I strain myself?_ She kept creating more and more people until she collapsed in the snow, unconscious and doomed to die.



(UH NO THANKS
NOT ANOTHER
PLS
LET US FINISH THIS TOUCHING MOMENT)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(B-but she's not even doing stuff rn. Maybe someone could find her, but she's good as dead otherwise C:<)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (B-but she's not even doing stuff rn. Maybe someone could find her, but she's good as dead otherwise C:<)



(Oh I agree lmao I have something planned out in my head)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Uh, what exactly is planned?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Uh, what exactly is planned?)



(It's not much tbh, nothing to major.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"It is..." Izzy replied. "Kyle, I... I love you too..." She hugged him tighter and smiled.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> Her vision was blurring and she could see spots floating around. _Did I strain myself?_ She kept creating more and more people until she collapsed in the snow, unconscious and doomed to die.



(FSFUVGFJGKSYDJHKHKFYHERLGUSG

NOOOO

NOT ANOTHER)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle felt her embrace tighten. He smiled, a smile so wide it threatened to split his face in half.

He felt one last tear flow down his cheek before they all stopped. He held her hand in his as he let go of his embrace. He looked into her eyes, feeling more tears start to well up in the corners of his eyes.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It's not much tbh, nothing to major.)



(Thank _god_.)
She lay there, slightly shivering, her body half-buried in snow. Her illusions stayed there, still talking and laughing with each other. It slowly sapped her energy.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

She let go of Kyle and held his hand. She was still smiling and she had stopped crying.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle's smile dropped to a frown as the thoughts of leaving Mitzuki in the cold kicked in.

"Oh..no, no no no!" He yelled. "F-Follow me!" He sped off into the woods.
_Mitzuki..please be okay. Please, please, please be okay._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

As the cold finally overtook her, she took her last shuddering breath from her blue lips. The frost swirled around her and she was gone without a trace.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> As the cold finally overtook her, she took her last shuddering breath from her blue lips. The frost swirled around her and she was gone without a trace.



(UM
WOW)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(10/10IGN)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (10/10IGN)



(K that didn't happen)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(I was thinking about using it for her death scene, but well)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I was thinking about using it for her death scene, but well)



(Wat shes actually dying)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(Wait, so do we have another dead character or...?)

Izzy followed Kyle to where Mizuki was.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Nah, because you said you had something planned out. I'll kill her off if you want, though.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle came across her unconscious body. He gasped.

"M-Misuki?" He said, quietly. He ran to her body.

_Still live..I won't be able to bring her back in time.._

He grabbed two sticks, and some bark, and attempted to light a fire.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Mizuki had terrifying dreams. Her illusioned people came up to her and took off their face, grinning maniacally. Beneath it was simply darkness. She thrashed about in her sleep, crying from fear.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy gasped when she saw Mizuki. _I hope she isn't dead..._ She then saw Kyle trying to start a fire. "There's no need for you to do that." She then got her gem out and put her hand over the bark. It then caught on fire.

(*hopes that I didn't get ninja'd*)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She reached out for someone in her sleep. However, the only thing she achieved is that she woke up, accidentally smacking Kyle in the face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"Ow!" He yelped in pain, but took it in.

"You're awake?" He smiled, as he felt a tear drip from his eye, onto her arm.
- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAS


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Me sanic pwrs r 2 extrem 4 u)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(SHADDAP, THE POWER OF MY JESUS HANDS COMPEL YOU, SANIC!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy breathed a sigh of relief when Mizuki woke up. She feared that the worst had happened to her. "Are you OK?" she asked.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh pls. My Shrek powahs r teh best)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(There was once a kid in my class who came up to me and said, "Humans are 75% water. Jesus can walk on water and I can walk on humans. Therefore, I'm 75% Jesus.")

She woke up, feeling something wet on her arm. She looked up and saw Kyle. "Oh, hello. What happened to me?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"I-I found you unconscious, laying by the fire. You were cold, and you were having nightmares.." He replied. He fought back his tears and smiled, wistfully.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"I thought you'd... you know..." She had tears in her eyes again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She shook her head a bit. "Nope, nada. I don't remember a single thing. Not even nightmares." _Why does it look like they're gonna cry?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"W-We both..we thought you were.." He started to choke on his words.

"We thought you were dead. You were lying there, against the stump.." He sighed.

"I-I didn't know what to do.."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

"Well, I'm okay now!" She cheered, trying to break this feeling of sadness that hung in the air. She quickly stood up. "See? I'm f-" She fell back down again, still too weak.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle tried catching her. He barely did it.

"You aren't, you need rest." He said, softly and tenderly.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

"I'm totally fine." She scoffed. "I'm just not right now. But, you know what, I bet you I'll be okay in five minutes." Waving her hand, she crawled closer to the fire and basked in its warmth.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"And you must be really cold from being in the snow for so long."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Whoa so many guests here)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"We don't know what could've happened if we left you here. You could've died." He said, as he sat next to her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Nah, I've been in an RP where there were 25 guests cx I have no idea what was so exciting that 25 people read it)
She turned around and faced Izzy. "Well, judging from what you guys said, I must have been in the snow for a while." She gave a small smile. She saw Kyle sit next to her. "Yeah, yeah, but I _didn't_." She pointed out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"Yeah, yeah, but can you imagine what could have happened if we didn't get here when we did?" He asked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"Yeah... you could have done if we hadn't come here sooner."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

"I would've died." She said bluntly. "But I didn't! So cheer up!" She poked him with her elbow._How odd it feels to be cold and warm at once._
"If I died, oh well, too bad."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

"Yeah, yeah." His wistful smile turned into a happy, yet awkward one. He laid down, and fell asleep.

(Sorry guys, I have to go. I have soccer tomorrow. G'night!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Good night!)
She saw him fall asleep on the spot and softly laughed to herself. "Wow, I was the one who was in freezing cold weather, and he's exhausted?" She said to Izzy, smiling.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

_'Too bad'???_ "Are you _sure_ you're OK?" she asked.

(Aaaaahhhhh ninja'd yet again

Night!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

"Ha, yeah, I'm pretty sure." She slowly said, raising an eyebrow. "Why do you ask?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"I... was just making sure." _She seems awfully cheerful, considering the fact that she could've died._ She looked at Kyle. "I think we should head back to the igloo. I don't want any of us to actually freeze to death, and what if there are any real bears around here?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(We're two of the top posters lol)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(No surprise there cx)
"Sure! Considering Kyle's asleep, I'll carry him with one of my illusions. If I pass out again, just wake me up." She created a white tiger that roared and came up to Mizuki, nuzzling her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"OK!" She stood up and started walking to the igloo.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She picked up Kyle and put him on the tiger's back. The tiger started running back towards the igloo. She smiled at the beautiful tiger and walked behind. When she got back to the igloo, she realized that it felt all too much like home.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

While Izzy was walking back, she thought she saw that same thing she did earlier out of the corner of her eye. She turned to look at it, but this time it stayed for a few seconds, then disappeared. That didn't help her see what it was, though, as it was too far away. She continued to walk back to the igloo instead of finding out what she saw because she was tired.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Once she got back inside the igloo, she made the tiger disappear and drop down Kyle on the floor. She laid down and closed her eyes, falling asleep almost immediately. (Good night!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy went inside the igloo and lay down next to Kyle. Just before she went to sleep, she quickly kissed him on the cheek.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Night!)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> ~ TBT Username: emisenpai12
> ~ Charrie Name: Jacob
> ~ Gemstone |image required|:
> 
> ...



BUMPPP


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(Hnnng I can't post anything because Izzy's asleep and I don't want a time skip or anything to be done yet because some people still need to catch up (the OP being one of them))


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(bump; please tell me the invisible person here is luca)

- - - Post Merge - - -

hi


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(Well, it's definitely not me because I'm never on invisible mode)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(okay, he told me he's looking back (Luca) to see what happened)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Why, GOOD MORNING)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Izzy x Kyle is my otp for this RP.)



(mine is Zari x Rosalie imo.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Why, GOOD MORNING)



(good morning)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(I actually don't really have an OTP for this one. If I had to choose, prob Zari and Rosalie)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)

(Justice4Mari2k15)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I actually don't really have an OTP for this one. If I had to choose, prob Zari and Rosalie)



(yay!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (okay, he told me he's looking back (Luca) to see what happened)



(@sugar: yass that's what I'm doing and yes I'm here)

(@emi: form accepted, but is your gemstone Obsidian?  I need to know.  I'll update the OP later :3)

Zari woke up, and found himself waking up in front of Emrys's grave.  He looked and seen the ruby shards were thawed out, and that they were glowing.  He took them, and put them in his pocket, getting up.  He turned around and seen something green glowing out of a pile of leaves.  He went over and dug it up, and found Mari's gemstone, malachite, cracked.  He picked it up, and held it.  _Another gemstone is dead... why?_  He didn't see her body anywhere.  She must have poofed like Emrys.  He tucked the gem in his pocket and went back into the forest, away from everyone else.
Zari stopped in front of a large tree.  It was bigger than most others, and inside was hollow.  He went inside, and froze the entrance in solid ice, so no one could get in.  _The lapis in my fusion must be stabilizing my powers,_ he noted.  He took out the two ruby shards, and froze them in a small bubble of ice, and let it float inside the tree.  He did the same with the malachite, and watched as the two bubbled gems floated around.
_If I'm to fuse a massive gem to open a portal to reality, I'm going to need more gems_ he realized.  He unfroze the entrance, left, and froze it back up, and walked back to the camp.
_Alexandra... you're next._


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

*Rosalie* (this'll prob be short since idrk)

Rosalie walked outside, with no one around where she was. She guessed they were in the forest, so she went there. She saw a giant bubble of ice surrounding something. She went closer and saw Zari outside the bubble with the two gems inside. "What are you doing now?" Rosalie asked him, curiously.

*Alexandra*

Alexandra stood outside of the forest, at the igloo, like always. She didn't know what to do, since she was really confused.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

(XD it's just a big tree with the entrance sealed in ice, the gems are in individual bubbles like in the sanctuary in SU where they keep all of the bubbled gems)

Zari had a shocked expression when he seen Rosalie and how she found out about the gems.  "Um... nothing.  I just wanted to make a little grave for the gems who die.  He looked back inside the tree and seen the gems floating in their little blue icy bubbles.  He turned back around and asked, "Have you seen Alexandra? I need to have a word with her, in private."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy was still sleeping inside the igloo.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (XD it's just a big tree with the entrance sealed in ice, the gems are in individual bubbles like in the sanctuary in SU where they keep all of the bubbled gems)
> 
> Zari had a shocked expression when he seen Rosalie and how she found out about the gems.  "Um... nothing.  I just wanted to make a little grave for the gems who die.  He looked back inside the tree and seen the gems floating in their little blue icy bubbles.  He turned back around and asked, "Have you seen Alexandra? I need to have a word with her, in private."



(oh lol i haven't see SU in a while so Dx)

*Rosalie*

"I think she's inside the igloo still. She told me she didn't know what was going on so she stayed there." Rosalie told him.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Zari nodded, "Thank you."  He walked off, making sure the entrance inside the tree was sealed so she or anyone else couldn't take the gems, and he walked off to the camp.  Once he arrived, he peeked inside the igloo and seen Alexandra.  "Pssst!!! I need to talk with you!" he whispered.  He didn't want to wake up Izzy or anyone else in there.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

*Alexandra*

Alexandra was looking at something when she saw Zari whispering to her, saying he needed to talk to her. "What do you want?" Alexandra asked him, suspiciously.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Zari whispered, "I want to say I'm sorry, and show you something cool!"  He froze a gem that looked like his topaz but made it out of ice before he went in; he handed her the fake ice topaz.  "There, I won't hurt you." he lied.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

*Alexandra*

"Hmm, I forgive you.." She told him, and took the fake topaz. "So what do you want to show me again?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

"It's really cool.  I found a gemstone sanctuary.  You need to see it." he said, and left the igloo and walked into the woods to where the tree was.  He looked back to see if Alexandra was following him.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

*Alexandra*

She followed Zari, putting her shoes on along the way. _Where is he taking me? I know it's a gemstone sanctuary, but it sounds really suspicious..._

*Rosalie*

Rosalie heard faint footsteps in the woods. She saw a small shadow, but she thought it was just her. But soon, she saw Zari with Alexandra coming over to where she was. Rosalie smiled a faint smile at Zari, and looked at Alexandra. Her dress was very dirty, and her shoes were stained with mud. _What's going to happen to her.._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

('izzy x kyle is otp'
'zari x rosalie is otp'
 )


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(lol  )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ('izzy x kyle is otp'
> 'zari x rosalie is otp'
> )



(wut no omg)

Zari connected with Rosalie's mind, _I'm sorry, but I need more gems and gem shards to create the cluster.  She's been a nuisance to everyone here, so...._ Without looking over to Rosalie, he motioned Alexandra to the tree.  "Since you're holding my topaz, you'll need to unfreeze the entrance," he said.  He put his hands in his pockets and felt the real topaz, and was ready to unfreeze the entrance.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(lol)

*Alexandra*

"O-oh, okay.." Alexandra said, then tried to unfreeze the entrance.

*Rosalie*

_It's fine.. I didn't really like her either, to be honest._ She told Zari through his thoughts. She watched Alexandra try to unfreeze the entrance with the fake topaz.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Zari secretly messed with the real topaz in his pocket, and the entrance disappeared instantly.  _Good.  Stay outside, and make sure no one comes in or gets close.  We don't want to kill all of the gems now, some might come in handy later._  A spear of solid ice appeared in her hand, and Zari briefly looked at her, and then back to Alexandra, and motioned for Alexandra to go in first.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

*Alexandra*

Zari motioned for her to go inside, so she did. She looked at all the gems. _Is that Mari's gem?_ she told herself. She was amazed at how this was made. Little did she know what was going to happen later..

*Rosalie*

She nodded, then stepped back, making sure no one was around the small area. She sat on a stump, waiting for what was to happen next.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Zari messed with the topaz in his pocket and the entrance immediately froze back up.  He looked up at the ruby and malachite, and watched as they floated in their ice bubbles inside the tree.  _Poor Emrys... I wish I never broke his gem when I tried to unfuse.  Maybe someday he will regenerate._  Zari looked at Alexandra and seen her watching Mari's gem float around.  _Even though there's only two gems in here, I'm going to need more, so I might as well get this over with._  He sighed, and the fake topaz in her hand faded into mist, and he brought out the real topaz.  It glittered in the faint light that was coming inside the tree.  "Alexandra... I'm sorry.  You're life isn't over yet in this realm, but for now, your soul needs to be put towards a greater purpose.  Someday, when I accumulate enough power, I'll regenerate you, Mari, and Emrys.  I'm sorry." A tear ran down Zari's cheek.  "I hope you sleep well."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Yay~
Tbt username- KawaiiLotus
Charrie name- Alice
Gemstone- Alexandrite 


Spoiler











Are you a fusion?- No
Gem power(s)- Can speak to animals, and has a charming voice, that of which is sometimes able to charm people
Appearance- 



Spoiler



http://anime.desktopnexus.com/get/1507122/?t=fkfejekq72c1odb6b51tbbhsb7563e52b5ae3fa


Age- 19
Personality- Kuudere, cute, can terrify you if you flick the wrong switch
Other- Her parents were murdered at a young age, scarring her for life. Her left eye is red and her right eye is blue. Also, she doesn't have those wings.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

*Alexandra*

"W-What?" She said, then got to sleep.. She fell down, and passed out with the gem in her hand.

*Rosalie*

She watched as Zari brought out the real topaz, and Alexandra passed out. _Wow.. I can't believe she's gone._ she told herself, and got up. She started to tear up a bit, and covered her face. She didn't know why she was crying, Alexandra was nothing but mean to her.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Yay~
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



(accepted!~ I'll update OP once I get around to it :3)

Zari had an expression of shock on his face.  He didn't do anything and she was already dead.  Or was she?  He went to her and felt her pulse, and felt she was still alive.  _Dammit!_, he swore to himself.  An icicle formed in his hand not holding the topaz, and more tears ran down his cheeks.  "I'm sorry!" he yelled, as he stabbed the icicle in her chest.  Her body instantly poofed, and a bloody icicle along with a rose quartz gem clinked onto the icy ground.  He wiped away his tears, picked up the gem, and bubbled it, letting it float along with the malachite and ruby.  _I'm sorry._  He unfroze the entrance, left, and froze it back up before going to Rosalie.  "She's gone.  For good.  At least until we can regenerate her." he said.  He felt really bad for what he'd done, but at least she would now be able to aid in regenerating the gems and creating a portal back to reality.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Alice woke up in a forest, on a stump, cold and dark it was around her. "W-where the hell am I??!" Alice was shocked, confused, didn't know what do do. "H-hello? Is anyone there??" The girl shouted up to the sky. As she put her head down, she noticed something. A beautiful alexandrite, the most beautiful shade of green, embedded in her chest. "Um.." Alice said, as she remembered what had happened.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(Yaaas she's dead)

Rosalie saw Zari wipe away his tears and held his hand. "I know. But it was for her own good. She's always been a nuisance.." She said, then started to _actually_ cry. Again, she didn't know why she cried, Alexandra was a nuisance, and was very rude. She felt like she had some sort of connection to Alexandra. She wiped the tears away, but more kept coming. She, then, unexpectedly hugged Zari. She was possibly actually missing Alexandra. She didn't want her to die, but at the same time she did.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(And there goes another one... and yet another character comes along)

Izzy woke up and looked around her to see if anyone else had woken up. Mizuki and Kyle were still asleep*. She got up and went outside. She still hadn't seen quite a few people around recently. _I hope they're all OK..._

(*Uhhhh... I think)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Alice woke up in a forest, on a stump, cold and dark it was around her. "W-where the hell am I??!" Alice was shocked, confused, didn't know what do do. "H-hello? Is anyone there??" The girl shouted up to the sky. As she put her head down, she noticed something. A beautiful alexandrite, the most beautiful shade of green, embedded in her chest. "Um.." Alice said, as she remembered what had happened.



(Gems aren't typically embedded within the body like in SU xD you're the third you choosed to do that though xD)

Zari hugged Rosalie as she started to cry, and looked up to the sky.  He felt horrific for what he'd done, but it was necessary.  He felt a strange tingle in the air, as if everytime a gem dies, a new one is born.  He pushed this thought aside, and hugged Rosalie tighter.  _It's okay.... we just... we need to get away from everyone.  I just want to get away from everything and pretend it's just us.  It would make me feel better,_ he said in their mind.  He looked back at the tree and caught a glimpse of the rose quartz floating inside in its bubble.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Rosalie still had tears streaming down her face, until she noticed Zari hug her tighter, and tell her something in their mind. _That would be great. But where would we go?_ she told him through their mind. She looked straight at the tree, looking at the Rose Quartz. _It's such a pretty gem.. Too bad it's gone to waste._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(Hello, hello! What has happened whilst I was gone?)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Gems aren't typically embedded within the body like in SU xD you're the third you choosed to do that though xD)
> 
> Zari hugged Rosalie as she started to cry, and looked up to the sky.  He felt horrific for what he'd done, but it was necessary.  He felt a strange tingle in the air, as if everytime a gem dies, a new one is born.  He pushed this thought aside, and hugged Rosalie tighter.  _It's okay.... we just... we need to get away from everyone.  I just want to get away from everything and pretend it's just us.  It would make me feel better,_ he said in their mind.  He looked back at the tree and caught a glimpse of the rose quartz floating inside in its bubble.


(Oh well lmao. What funny timing for me to join!)

Alice sat up from her stump and started walking around. She was confused and scared. She saw a falcon flying overhead. She whistled for the bird, as it came down, she put her arm out. "Tell me...where am I??" Alice said. The hawk cawed back, telling her where she was and what had happened.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

_No, she's not gone.  Emrys said in the brief time I known him, that someone regenerated his parents, only to have them killed and their gems shattered.  So, as long as the gems stay intact, and safe, she will eventually be able to be rescued._  He looked into the forest, and noticed how it went on for aways.  _If we keep moving, we'll eventually be able to find the edge of the forest, and hopefully something else.  Assuming the forest doesn't go on forever._


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(Alexandra died)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy then thought about the glowing purple thing (or things) she kept on seeing. _What was that? Or they..._ She decided that the next time she saw another glowing purple thing in the distance, she would go over to it and try to see what it was. She was distracted by other things the last two times she saw them, but this time she wasn't going to let anything stop her.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Hello, hello! What has happened whilst I was gone?)



(I found Mari's gem, she's apparently dead.  I took Emrys's ruby shards and Mari's malachite, and put them in ice bubbles and froze them inside a big empty tree.  Oh, and I killed 'poofed' Alexandra, and bubbled her rose quartz.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(Thanks!)

Kyle woke up, a different spot from before. He was in the igloo. He stepped outside for a moment and saw the big scene.

"T-The hell..?" He said, quietly.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Rosalie let go of Zari, wiping away her last tears. "Where should we go now?" She asked Zari. _If you said you wanted it to just be the two of us, to get away from everyone.._ she told him through their mind. She walked even further into the woods, motioning for Zari to follow her.

(i feel like im doing something wrong)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I found Mari's gem, she's apparently dead.  I took Emrys's ruby shards and Mari's malachite, and put them in ice bubbles and froze them inside a big empty tree.  Oh, and I killed 'poofed' Alexandra, and bubbled her rose quartz.)



(You didn't include I joooiiinneeeed)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Zari looked back and seen Kyle watching the whole episode, when I talked Alexandra into coming into the tree, when I stabbed her, when she poofed; everything.  _Oh crap, Kyle saw it all,_ he said in Rosalie's mind.  _Um... wanna add a peridot into the poofed gem collection?_ he asked.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(You didn't have to post merge three times Kawaii xD)

_Maybe.._ She told Zari though their mind, and came back. She saw that Kyle saw the whole thing. _Now I do want to add him to the collection.._ Rosalie thought, with a small grin on her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(UGH I GOTTA EAT THEN IM GOING TO WALMART LMAO)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (i feel like im doing something wrong)



(  )



KawaiiLotus said:


> (You didn't include I joooiiinneeeed)



(AYE; we jav a alexandrite gem amongst us)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (UGH I GOTTA EAT THEN IM GOING TO WALMART LMAO)



(lmao bye @Lucanosa did I do something wrong OMG)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy wandered around, hoping that she would find the others or the thing (or things) she saw earlier.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (lmao bye @Lucanosa did I do something wrong OMG)



(XD no and I'm updating the OP y'all!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle coughed, as he stood there, frozen. He saw Rosalie's grin, and began to feel as if they were both dubious figures. He began to get skeptical of the two.

"U-Uh...hi." He said, frozen on the spot.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

"Hello!" Rosalie said to Kyle.

(idrk what to do luca do the rest)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(WHY IS IT ALWAYS ME WHO GETS SHIPPED WITH EVERYONE I SWEAR)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(THESE GODDAMN TAGS ARE KILLING ME UGH)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WHY IS IT ALWAYS ME WHO GETS SHIPPED WITH EVERYONE I SWEAR)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (THESE GODDAMN TAGS ARE KILLING ME UGH)



(right?!?! i am not even being shipped with the person im supposed to be shipped with)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (right?!?! i am not even being shipped with the person im supposed to be shipped with)



(Whilst me over here is being shipped with everyone on the planet! WTFFFF)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

(When's someone gonna walk upon me in the rp?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (When's someone gonna walk upon me in the rp?)



(When your character stumbles upon them)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WHY IS IT ALWAYS ME WHO GETS SHIPPED WITH EVERYONE I SWEAR)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (THESE GODDAMN TAGS ARE KILLING ME UGH)


(DIS IS DA SATAN POST)
Ok so..
Alice walked around, hoping to bump into someone. "Helloooooo?" She said.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Zari looked to Kyle and grinned, "Hi." he said.

(Gonna be inactive after I finished updating OP; cya later guys! )


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(hi idek what to do
oh well bye luca!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle started to backtrack, slowly. He kept his gaze on them.

"I-I can tell, y-you are going t-to do something to m-me.." He said quietly, choking on his words. He felt a burning sensation in his hands.

"S-Stay back!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle started to backtrack, slowly. He kept his gaze on them.

"I-I can tell, y-you are going t-to do something to m-me.." He said quietly, choking on his words. He felt a burning sensation in his hands.

"S-Stay back!"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

(my character's name is Alice, not alive btw ;D)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Zari looked to Kyle and grinned, "Hi." he said.
> 
> (Gonna be inactive after I finished updating OP; cya later guys! )



(Oh, OK. Bye!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Kyle once again. "Oh, no, we're not going to do anything to you! Just follow me." She told Kyle. She slowly took the topaz from Zari's pocket, trying not to let him notice, and walked, motioning for Kyle to follow.

(excuse if i say things that don't make sense)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy saw Rosalie trying to get Kyle to follow her. Something felt... _off_ about it, though she didn't know why. She went closer to them, wondering what was going on.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Hi! What's going on?)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi! What's going on?)



Luca posted something a little while ago for Sparro about that. Plus I joined c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi! What's going on?)



(Okay well Alexandra died, Rosalie is trying to kill Kyle I think lmao, and A new member joined (KawaiiLotus))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(my posts aren't showing fml)

Rosalie saw Izzy get closer to her and Kyle. _Oh no.._ she told herself, and walked even farther so Izzy wouldn't find them.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Hi! What's going on?)



(I just joined, Mari died,and some other stuff. I'm waiting to bump into someone in the forest lmao)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Okay well Alexandra died, Rosalie is trying to kill Kyle I think lmao, and A new member joined (KawaiiLotus))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Holy cow ;-; Thanks for telling me!)
She woke up, still in the igloo. Everyone else was gone and she looked outside, and saw Izzy, Kyle, and Rosalie. _What are they doing?_


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Rosalie was getting frustrated that more people were coming towards her and Kyle. "Hold on..." Rosalie said.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"What's going on?" she asked Rosalie and Kyle curiously.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She jogged towards them, having no idea what what going on. "Hi guys! Why didn't you wake me up earlier?" She smiled at them, her body still feeling the effects of lying in the snow last night.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Rosalie's head started to hurt. _Not again.. I really hope I don't faint soon, like I did the other day._ she told herself, and said to Izzy, "N-Nothing! Nothing's happening!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She looked between Rosalie and Izzy carefully.
"Are you alright, Rosalie? You seem... kind of nervous." She tucked a bit of hair behind her ear, watching the two anxiously.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

"Y-Yeah, I'm fine.. I just need a little time alone." Rosalie told Mizuki, then walked off, leaving Kyle alone. She went to see if the ice treehouse was still there. Apparently, it was, so she climbed the ladder and went inside. She started to cry, once again.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

(I'm assuming no one is near the forest..)

Alice whistled for the hawk again, coming by her side. "Please, search for anyone. I'm scared, confused, and I don't want to be alone." The hawk did as she said and soared the skies. Whilst waiting for the hawk, Alice sad down and rubbed her arms, for it was cold. The hawk came soaring back. "Human, I found a (cabin?) in the distance. Follow me." Alice shot up, looked at the gem embedded in her chest once more, and started running. 
_I'm not alone_
She saw the other people, and with a quiet voice, she said simply,"Hello."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

"Er, Izzy? Should I go after her?" She looked towards the direction where Rosalie went, concerned. "I really don't think she ought to be left alone. What if she gets hurt?" She started to walk where she saw Rosalie going, not caring whether Izzy responded or not.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy was very confused. "What was that all about...?" She then saw an unfamiliar-looking girl. "Oh, hi." _How many people are in here?!_

(Ninjaaaaaaaaa'd yet again)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She heard a girl quietly say "hello". She turned around, finally getting annoyed with all the people she was meeting. "And you are...? There's no point in saying "hello" if you're not going to introduce yourself." She blew a piece of hair out of her face irritably.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Alice replied to the girls,"Where exactly are we? My name is Alice. The last thing I remember was going though a portal chanting (I forgot the words).."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

She looked over at her, confused. "I have no idea, honestly. Do you have a gem?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

(You got edit-ninja'd)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Yeah, I saw.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(ugh i found out some bad news)

Rosalie sat, crying, with tears on her face, once again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(What bad news?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(it's about that petition the one u just posted on. he's trying to leave on hiatus for a bit)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

"I don't know where we are, either. Apart from the fact that we're in a forest in some sort of weird crystal gem realm, of course."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

"Yes, I do have a gem," Alice replied, pulling her shirt down a bit. "Good to know I'm not going crazy thinking that!" Alice said to one of the other girls.
(I gtg ;-; might not be on tomorrow)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(OK, bye!)

_Another person with a gem actually on them? That's odd..._


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(I think this RP will die, considering the fact Luca is gone for a bit. )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(Just when things were getting interesting as well... ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(Ikr ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Thankfully, Luca's staying right? Because Niji's staying.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(Yes, he told me.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

(Oh, so he's staying after all? Yay!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Mizuki followed Rosalie to the tree. "Hey, are you okay? Don't cry, I've had enough of Kyle and Izzy doing that..." She nervously walked closer to her, her arms prickling with cold.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(Yep! I got worried for a sec)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Gonna just chill here x3)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy was about to check if Rosalie was OK, but then she saw that purple glowing thing in the distance again. _I'm not going to let anything distract me from that this time!_ She ran towards it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Zari found himself alone in the woods, outside of the hallowed tree filled with the three bubbled gems.  He reached in his pocket and found the topaz missing.  He attempted to connect to her mind, _Rosalie?  Did you steal my gem?_ he asked.  He needed something to kill with, but the other gems were weak and useless.  _Love and protective bubbles won't kill them, and Emrys's gem is broken.  The only way, is if I steal another gem, or begin making the cluster..._  He heard faint crying in the distance, and found Rosalie crying atop the icy tree-house.  He climbed up and asked; "Rosalie!  What's wrong?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyle stood up, confused.

_Musta passed out._ He thought. He looked around. He didn't find anyone. He looked at the igloo.

_Where are they?_


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(Luca, I'll post later since I'm using a phone. It's hard to type :/)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Luca, I'll post later since I'm using a phone. It's hard to type :/)



(okay.  bump!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(Alright I don't think anyone knows what to do )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Alright I don't think anyone knows what to do )



(same; I'm waiting on Sug to post so I can get on with the killing)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

(Pls just don't kill Kyle)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

(omg i feel so bad; i was out so i didn't post and now luca's gone :/ i thought i'd be back earlier)

Rosalie saw Zari climb up and ask her what was up. "N-Nothing.." Rosalie said. "Here's your gem. Sorry I took it." She handed him the topaz.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

(Sorry, I was gone for my friend's bar mitzvah. What's goin' on?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(I'm not sure if this is necessary yet, but bump)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(Alright, just gonna go then x3)
She turned around, seeing that Zari was already talking to her. On her way back, she saw Kyle and Izzy at the igloo. She ran up to them. "Hi, guys! What's going on?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle looked at her and smiled. He couldn't lie, so he whispered, "Look, you guys..we can't trust Zari.." He paused.

"Look, I'll explain it all later; don't tell anyone I told you this."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(HOLY HELLA CRAP, THANK YOU FINALLY ;-; )
"Er, alright...?" She said, confused. Zari seemed nice enough to Mizuki, offering to fuse with her and such. She wondered what Kyle meant by "we can't trust Zari".


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"I know you are confused." He said. "All I'll say here is that.." He paused, thinking about his words.

"There is one less person in our group than there was yesterday."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She put two and two together. Clasping her hands over her mouth, she said in a muffled voice, "Zari... killed someone? That we trusted?" She started to hyperventilate. _What if one of us is next? What if he kills Rosalie? Kyle? Izzy? Or me?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle hugged her, trying to calm her down.

"It's okay, I won't let him harm either of you." He whispered, patting her on the back. "No one will hurt either of you."

He felt a strange sense of protection over the two; they shouldn't have to be hurt, or worse.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(welp)
She took a sharp intake of breath. Her face went pink and she visibly stiffened. "Oh- thanks." She quickly pulled away, feeling awkward.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle saw her turn red and stiffen. He himself turned red at the sudden realization as to what he had just done. 
"Uh..sorry." He said, trying to avoid eye-contact.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"No, no, that's alright." She said, awkwardly. "Just, um, never happened!" She smiled and slowly turned back to her normal color. _How odd... doesn't he like Izzy?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He forced a smile onto his face, feeling awkward.

"If Zari ask for something, don't do it."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She rolled her eyes. "_Obviously._" She saw that he still looked uncomfortable and she took his arms and made him do a small dance. "Loosen up!" She created an illusion of a mariachi band. She made his arms move to the beat.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Uh..okay." He laughed awkwardly, letting her move his hands around as she pleased. His awkward smile turned into a happy, yet somewhat wistful one.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She laughed until she saw a wolf staring at her from behind a large bush. She put his hands down. "Don't... move..." She hissed, never taking her eyes off the wolf. It stared at her hungrily. The mariachi band disappeared, making the whole area deadly quiet.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle's happy expression turned to a grim one.

"I won't let it harm you.." He whispered. He didn't make a move. He heard its snarls.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She grinned at him. "Ha, _I_ won't let it harm _you_." She created illusions of a small rabbit. _Hopefully, this works or we're screwed._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle quietly inhaled. _Please work, please work._ He thought. He shut his eyes, feeling sweat form on his forehead.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She made the rabbit dash from one tree to another. The wolf followed it with it's eyes. However, as soon as it started to run away from the igloo, the wolf took off after. Breathing a sigh of relief, she sat down.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy heard what Kyle had about Zari. "What?!" She then heard the wolf and hid behind Kyle.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He looked around. Zari wasn't near, neither the wolf.

"Look, Zari killed one of our group. Rosalie may of had a hand in it, but I'm not sure. Don't trust them. You both know I can't tell lies." He pulled his gem out of his pocket and looked at it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She started to freak out again, only to quickly take a deep breath and calm down. _Don't need *that* to happen again._ "I never knew you couldn't tell lies." She said, tilting her head. "Well, I suppose I do now."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"My peridot gives me the power to read when one lies, but comes at a price. I cannot, myself, lie. That was why I never lied about my love for Izzy before. I couldn't." He sighed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"I see." Remembering the rabbit she created, she smirked. "So, are you so super grateful that I saved you from that horrendous wolf? You were all like-" She demonstrated a damsel in distress, sighing in fear. "And I was like that super awesome protagonist." She smiled and giggled, twirling around with tons of small illusion bunnies around her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(*screams*)

Izzy breathed a sigh of relief  when the wolf was gone. But then she thought about what she had seen earlier. _What if I've seen someone using their gem's powers all this time? What if they got hurt by the wolf?_ She also thought about what Kyle had said. She couldn't hope that he was lying, because his gem stopped him from doing that.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He watched Mitzuki twirl around. "Yeah, yeah." He said. "I probably would've taken a bullet for you two if you didn't have that power, anyway." He laughed, then sighed.

_If only everything we saw wasn't true..._

He watched the bunny illusions hop around. "Don't hurt yourself."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Yeah, whatever." She said, still twirling around. However, she became dizzy from spinning and started to wobble as she walked.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle sighed. "See what you did?" He shook his head like a disappointed parent.

"I hate to say it, but I told you so."

(I couldn't resist lmao)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

"Thanks for saving us then." she said to Mizuki.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(GTFO SPARRO)
 "At least I didn't _hurt_ myself." She let herself collapse on the light snow. "Geez, I didn't know you were my _dad_." She said petulantly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Hah, good one." He said sarcastically. "I'm right, anyway." He laughed when she fell, then got up and gave her a hand.

"Thanks for saving us."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She looked at Izzy and Kyle. "No problem!" She said cheerfully. She took Kyle's hand but enjoyed the feeling of the powdery snow on her head, eyelashes, and shoulders. She plopped down again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"I'm going to guess you fell on purpose, there?" He laughed. He sat next to Izzy, where he wrapped one arm around her neck.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"I like it more. It feels nicer." She tilted her head back, eyes closed. _I could fall asleep right here, except I'd freeze and die._ She didn't realize how cold she actually was until she felt goosebumps all over.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Does it really, I bet it's cold." He said. "Put a jacket on some time." He took his off and threw it at her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy smiled and hugged Kyle. But then she saw the glowing purple thing in the distance again. It was in the opposite direction from where the wolf ran off to. She was too scared to go after it this time though, after seeing that there were wolves here.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She took the jacket and gratefully smiled at Kyle. "It's cold, but nice. It's like standing in the rain." She got up and brushed herself off, an excited look in her eyes. "We should do something! Like a barbeque or, I dunno, a play!" She started scrambling around, looking for wood for a fire.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"What are you even looking for?" Kyle asked, laughing a little. "I can help."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

"Yeah, we should. But how can we have a barbecue if the only food around here seems to be berries?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She shrugged. "I don't know- stuff." She crossed her arms, deep in thought. "We should decide some sort of event. It's boring just staring at the sky."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"What can we do? We're in the middle of the woods." He sighed. "I know it's boring, but it's all we got." He sighed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Even just a simple game would be fun. Like tag or hide and seek." She started to fidget, needing something to do.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"I would rather not play that because you could cheat." He said.

"I'm fine with watching the clouds roll by, it reminds me of home." He said, the feeling of nostalgia summarized in his voice.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Pffft, only 3rd graders cheat at hide-and-seek." She wondered about her old home because of Kyle. "Why? Was home good for you?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy thought about what she saw earlier. _Hmm... maybe I should ask about those things I've been seeing._ "...This might be changing the subject a little, but have any of you seen any weird things around here? Like glowing, purple things? In the disatance somewhere?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Nope. Have you seen any?" She gasped loudly, startling a small squirrel nearby. "That gives us something to do! Lead the way, Izzy!" She started to march towards Izzy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Ugh, do we have to go?" Kyle protested, in a child-like tone.
"Fiiiiiiine." He sighed.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

"Oh... it's just that I've been seeing them a lot lately, and they're too far away for me to take a closer look." she said. "...Wait, how does that give us something to do?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(ooooo: 2K POSTS *parties*)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Kyle, let's gooooo." She said, pushing him forward. She grabbed Izzy's and Kyle's arms, starting to walk somewhere. "Why not follow that purple light? Let's go!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Yeah, yeah." He said, awkwardly as he tried breaking his arm free. He gave up with it, and let himself be dragged along.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yaaaay superstar!
JFC ITS 1:00AM, been awhile since I've stayed up so late)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"I will never release!" She yelled, still stomping forward. She didn't realize, but there were illusion penguins she created, marching with her as well.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Yay, penguins!" He smiled. He yawned quietly. "Penguins are funny. They're birds but they can't swim, HAH!" He began to feel tired.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Are you sure? I think penguins can swim." She saw him yawning to himself. "Er, not the right time to follow the purple light?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

"The light keeps on appearing in different places, but it's always far away. The last time I saw it was over there, though." she said, pointing in the direction the light came from.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"I'm a little tired, but I'm okay!"

He passed out.

(I'm tired alright lemme sleep)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She looked at Kyle, now in the snow, sleeping. 
"Well, today is not our day, I guess." She started to drag him back to the igloo, tired after doing so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(This is actually probably a good time for me to sleep as well. I have a softball game tomorrow and it's already 1am here :') )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(nO, YOU MADE ME STAY UP FOR MOST OF THE NIGHT LAST NIGHT

jk, go to sleep if you're tired! XD)

Izzy sighed. She really wanted to find out what that light was. She walked back to the igloo.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Sorry!" She said, apologizing. "I'll make sure we do it tomorrow- don't go without me, okay?" She leaned on part of the inside of the igloo and fell fast asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Good night! Sorry about making you stay up ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(I was actually saying that to Sparro but oh well

Night!)

Izzy went inside the igloo. "It's OK, I'm actually feeling a little tired too." She lay down next to Kyle and went to sleep.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari sat with Rosalie in the ice tree-house most of the afternoon, and he looked out and seen it was getting late.  He tucked the topaz in his pocket and bid her farewell.
He went to the igloo and seen Kyle, Mizuki, and Izabella all asleep.  He noticed Izzy and Kyle sleeping _very_ close to each other.  He smirked and looked out, and seen something glowing a deep bright purple in the distance.  Making sure they wouldn't wake up at the sound of him leaving, he quietly walked to it, wondering what it could be.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie watched him leave her alone. She wiped off some tears and looked out the window. It was pretty late, and she thought to just go outside. She wasn't that tired just yet. She saw a faint purple glow. _What is that?_ She thought in her mind. She jumped down the last icicle on the ladder, and went quietly to go see what it could be.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

The light stayed there for a few seconds, but as Zari began to get closer to it, it disappeared, just like it did every time Izzy saw it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie got closer to the dark purple glow, but it disappeared.. _Why did it do that?_ She asked Zari through their thoughts.
She went ahead and stepped back, and it started glowing again.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Straight after it had started to glow again, it stopped. Whatever was glowing probably wasn't going to glow again for some time*.

(*I won't say why yet because spoilerrrrrrrrrs)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(spoilersssssss)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(And by 'spoilers' I mean it would ruin the surpriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (*I won't say why yet because spoilerrrrrrrrrs)



(ooo suspense)

Zari responded, _I don't know... It looked like a gem though, but I might be wrong.  Maybe it's just our eyes playing tricks on us?_ He sighed and walked back to Rosalie who was standing near the tree-house.  _Maybe we just need some sleep,_ he said and yawned.  He climbed back up the icicle-ladder and bubbled the topaz.  _This time no one can steal it._  He let the bubbled topaz float around in the tiny room up in the tree, and he fell asleep.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie sighed. She yawned and decided she needed sleep, she was actually getting tired, and her eyes were weak from trying to see that purple glow. She went back to the treehouse and fell asleep.

(this dang charger won't work im at 2%)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(Is everyone asleep now?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(yeah)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (this dang charger won't work im at 2%)



(>.> oyi and yeah do you wanna sleep and go to day 9?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (>.> oyi and yeah do you wanna sleep and go to day 9?)



(yeah rosalie already fell asleep time skip pls)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(I can't really do anything rn, so time skip please!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(Day 9)

Zari woke up, and seen Rosalie sleeping next to him; the topaz was still floating around, bubbled.  He grabbed it, and the bubble dissipated.  He poked Rosalie awake, "Good morning!" he said.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie felt a slight poke on her stomach. She immediately woke up and saw Zari looking at her. "Good morning!" Rosalie told him. "Should we go see if that purple glow thing is still there?" She asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari tucked the topaz in his pocket; "No, I looked this morning and it's gone.  I wonder when it'll come back?" he said.  He looked at the sunrise, and seen how it looked almost like a gem.  _How weird.._ he noted.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie shrugged, "Oh well. At least we tried to see what it was." She went down the ladder and went to the woods.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy woke up and went outside the igloo. _This is it now_, she thought. _I'm not going to let ANYTHING stop me from finding out what that thing is!_ She couldn't stop thinking about the strange glow she kept on seeing.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari yawned and followed Rosalie as she went down and into the woods.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

"Haha, you're still tired?" She laughed at Zari, as he was following. She wanted to look at the sanctuary, so she could see the rose quartz once again. She was still sort of mourning, but at this point, she just missed her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy looked around, hoping that she would see it again.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari felt Rosalie's desire to see the gemstone sanctuary, so he took her to it and unfroze the entrance for her, and let her go in first.  _Maybe we can try regeneratering her if you want?_ he asked.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(omg the boys vs girls is madness)

_I would like that._ She told Zari though the thoughts. She looked at the bright pink gem, sort of glowing, like if she _wanted_ to regenerate. "We can try. But how do we do it?" She asked Zari.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy hoped that whatever was making that glow wasn't a gem. She also hoped that if it was a gem, that Zari hadn't taken it, or killed whoever had it. It was still quite shocking to her that Zari would do such a thing.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari jumped and grabbed the floating bubble that contained the bright pink gem.  _Emrys said the gem must be in the correct conditions for it to regenerate.  When he regenerated his parents, he said he took their gems out, and waited until they recovered from when they were killed.  When you kill or poof a gem, it damages the gem, and so they must recover.  Mari's malachite should be ready to regenerate, but it's probably too soon for Alexandra.  She might mutate if we try to now, but if you want we can?_


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

(Omg I can just see Mari's reaction if she comes back.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(omg no pocky)

Rosalie thought for a minute. _I don't want to see a mutation because they're freaky, plus, I'll get nightmares._ She told Zari. _So, I'll wait till Alexandra's ready._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Suddenly, Izzy saw the glow once again. _This is it!_ She ran towards it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Omg I can just see Mari's reaction if she comes back.)



(Would you mind if I regenerated you? Maybe Kyle and the others will see I'm not evil if I do xD)

_Yeah, but when we force fuse them all to open a portal to reality, they'll more than likely mutate.  Not all of us will be able to return home, so we need to choose who._ he said.  _Maybe... we could regenerate Mari?  At least for a little while, but that way there's another person on our side.  If she gets out of hand we can always poof her back inside her gem, and no one will know the difference._


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Would you mind if I regenerated you? Maybe Kyle and the others will see I'm not evil if I do xD)
> 
> _Yeah, but when we force fuse them all to open a portal to reality, they'll more than likely mutate.  Not all of us will be able to return home, so we need to choose who._ he said.  _Maybe... we could regenerate Mari?  At least for a little while, but that way there's another person on our side.  If she gets out of hand we can always poof her back inside her gem, and no one will know the difference._



(Yasss)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy saw the glow disappear as she got closer, but she continued to run in that direction.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(ok; sorry i was at a stream)

_That'll be great! Can you regenerate her now?_ Rosalie asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(it's fine.)

_I should be able to.  I'll try; if she begins to mutate I'll make sure to poof her immediately._ he said.  He let go of the bubble with rose quartz and reached for the one that contained Mari's malachite.  It popped, and the malachite floated mid-air and sparkled in the light that came inside the tree.  It started glowing bright white, and a body-like formation appeared and surrounded it.  It solidified, and it was Mari; the malachite shined in her palm.

"Welcome back Mari!" he said.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari had opened her eyes. She saw Zari looking at her. "I thought I died..?" Mari quietly questioned herself. "Hello.." She replied. Mari looked at her left palm, still revealing the Malachite.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy continued to run, though she was beginning to get tired now.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari replied, "Yes... and no.  Your body died, but your gem was and is still alive.  I found it in the woods and took it here and bubbled it.  I released you because we need help.  Kyle and the others think I killed Alexandra, when she's still alive..." he paused and pointed to the bubble floating around with the rose quartz inside it.  "She's alive, just bubbled like you were.  I did it because she was getting on me and Rosalie's nerves.  Anyways... you're welcome."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari carefully listened to Zari. "What help do you need from me?" Mari asked while narrowing her eyes at him. _I tried to die once, and if it failed it is bound to fail again, no matter how hard I try. I must accept this fate._ Mari thought to herself. Mari closed her left hand in a gentle fist, you could tell that she wasn't going to harm you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle woke up . He looked beside him. He only saw Mitzuki, not Izzy. He started to panic, and left the igloo and started to look for her. He felt sweat on his forehead. "Izzy?!" He called out. "Where are you?"


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(omg hype)

"Hi Mari!" Rosalie said, surprised. "You're still alive."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

Mizuki woke up. She looked around, not seeing a single person in there. _Where's Kyle and Izzy?_ She thought, standing up and starting to walk outside, looking for them in the woods. As she walked, she yawned to herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari continued, "We need you to just be on our side, and don't believe anything Kyle, Izzy, or Mizuki says.  They're likely going to lash back, and who knows the horrible things that might happen.  Besides..." Zari stopped and looked at the topaz.  He blinked and the inside of the tree froze instantly.  The frozen bark sparkled in the mid-morning light.  "I can do a lot now that me and Rosalie are fused."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari looked over at Rosalie for a moment, "Hello." She replied back. Then Mari looked back over at Zari. "Alright, fine, I'll be on your side." Mari sighed. Mari heard Zari talking about something called 'fused'. "What is being fused?" Mari asked, while tilting her head in curiosity.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Izzy slowed down a little. She started to see something in the distance... or rather, some_one_. "Not another one..." she muttered. _...Or is that... No, definitely not one of them. Ugh..._ She was really fed up with seeing so many new people now.

(oooooo: )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari replied, "When the gems of two people are fused, or combined, they enhance, combine, strengthen, and control your powers.  I can freeze massive things now with no repercussion, whereas before I couldn't.  Would you like to fuse with us?" he asked.  _Umm, wanna fuse with Mari?  Since she might help us deal with the others,_ he said in Rosalie's mind.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari thought about it for a moment. _It does all those things huh? Maybe if I fuse with them, I wont get drained from that stupid bubble, and I'll be able to control it._ Mari smiled, which was a rare sight. "Alright, I'll fuse with you." Mari replied.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Izzy! Kyle! Where are you guys?!" She called, yelling in the forest. She wandered around aimlessly, becoming bored. However, she started to hear voices talking and she moved closer, as quietly as possible.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Izzy?!" He called out her name once more. He looked into the igloo, Mitzuki wasn't there. The worry appearing on his face.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(Waiting for Sugar to confirm the fusion.  LOL I don't want her to get mad and unfuse with us.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She could hear someone else calling Izzy's name. _Kyle!_ Leaving the voices behind, she ran back to igloo. "There's voices and Izzy's gone and oh my god, what's going on?" She paced around worriedly.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

She was getting close enough now to clearly see what the person looked like. She saw a blonde-haired boy who looked to be around her age. "Hello." she said.

He saw a girl with black hair and glasses run up towards him and say hello. _Where did she come from?!_ "Who are you?!" he said, a little aggressively.

(I'm sure you can guess what this new person's favourite colour is, seeing as I've done the stuff to do with Izzy in her favourite colour. Also, form coming riiiiiiiiight up!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He saw Mitzuki, he was in a clear state of panic.

"I don't know, I don't know! Izzy is gone! I can't find her! What the hell?!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"Well, damn. I heard voices in the forest when I was searching around, maybe she's there." She started to run back to it, uneasy. "Follow me!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"A-Alright!" He followed close behind, not knowing what to expect. He was clearly worried for Izzy; he didn't know where she was, what she was doing, if she was okay.

_She's okay, Kyle._ He tried convincing himself.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She ran up behind a tree and gestured for Kyle to be quiet. She could hear faint voices. As she listened, she realized they were the voices of Kyle and Rosalie, talking to someone else. She started to shake, remembering what Kyle told her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He heard the voices of the two and froze. He quietly ducked, his mind going through a state of anarchy and panic. 

_Izzy's gone, the two murderers are right there..the hell is going on?_ He thought.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She could hear the two talking to someone else about fusing. _Fusing? Is that what they're calling it?_ She put her hands over her mouth to keep herself from screaming.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle tried picking up their voices and seeing if they were lying or not; all he heard was jibberish..and fusing?

_What is fusing? Is that what happened to Zari's gem?_


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Waiting for Sugar to confirm the fusion.  LOL I don't want her to get mad and unfuse with us.)



(Sorry I'm still on the stream LOL yeah u can go ahead)

_Oh, sure, that's fine._ Rosalie told Zari.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She breathed slowly, trying to calm down. It didn't work and her knees started to give way. She kept listening, hearing about fusing, bubbles, and other things she didn't understand.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Le Form

~ TBT Username: SuperStar2361
~ Charrie Name: Liam Richardson
~ Gemstone |image required|: ?????
~ Are you a fusion: No
~ Gem power(s): ?????
~ Appearance |image required|: 



Spoiler: *crawls back from the deep dark depths of my SD card and gives you this ancient drawing I made earlier this year*







~ Age: 15
~ Personality: Short-tempered, often selfish, doesn't trust people unless he knows them well, and is often mean/rude/often tell lies to people he doesn't know very well. However, once you get to know him he can be quite trustworthy and even friendly.
~ Other: Naaaaah

(The '?????'s are stuff you'll find out later, if it's OK for me to do it this way)

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Whoa, somebody need to chill._ "I'm Izzy. Who are you?"

"Why should I tell you?!" He didn't know who this 'Izzy' was. How would he know to trust her and tell her his name? She could be anybody as far as he knew.

"Ummm, maybe because I asked?"

"Well, I'm not telling you! Go away!" He was getting annoyed.

_What's this guy's problem? I was just being friendly_, she thought.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

(K Idek what to do)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

(Waiting on Lucanosa)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(Just waiting for Luca, Pok, and Sugarella to post.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Waiting on Lucanosa)





Bloobloop said:


> (Just waiting for Luca, Pok, and Sugarella to post.)



(Sorry y'all!! I was eating lunch and sorting sapphires LOL I got some rough ones recently and they're in crappy quality)

Zari nodded to Rosalie, and froze, shushing Mari and Rosalie.  He looked around.  He couldn't see outside of the tree, except for near the entrance.  He slowly crept up to the entrance, and peeked quickly, and seen Mizuki and Kyle outside, listening in to them.  He turned back to the Mari and Rosalie and whispered, "We're being listening in to! Hold on..." He went to the entrance and froze it with a thick layer of solid ice, sealing them inside.  "There.  Now, Mari, are you ready for fusion?" he asked as he got out his topaz.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

"Whoever you are, you aren't alone. I know quite a few other people who ended up here-"

The boy interrupted her. "Did I say I was lonely?!"

Izzy sighed. "No, but-"

"Well, go away, then!"

"I can't just leave you here on your own! It's dangerous! I've seen wolves around here. What if one attacks you?!"

"Well, I haven't seen any around here. How do I know you're not lying to try and get me to come with you-"

It was Izzy's turn to interrupt now. She was getting very annoyed. "How do you know I _am_ lying?!"

The two continued to argue.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari watched Zari. "Yes I'm ready, do I have to do anything for this fusion?" Mari asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(@SuperStar2361: I'll update and add the mysterious boy after we fuse with Mari ;D)

Zari looked to Mari, and continued, "Yes.  I need to see your palm, where the malachite is."  Zari was excited about the three-gem fusion!

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Gonna be out of the house for a bit, probably an hour or so, maybe more/less.)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

"Alright." Mari replied. Mari undid her gentle fist. She put her hand in front of Zari, revealing her Malachite. Mari was excited to fuse.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

After arguing with the boy for a bit longer, she calmed down and sighed. "Look. I didn't come here to start an argument-"
"Well, I di-"
"Let me finish!" She was getting _very_ irritated with the boy now. "I came here because I keep on seeing weird things around here-"
The boy smirked. "Well, maybe that's why you wear glasses-"
"_Shut up!_" she yelled angrily. "I saw one around here, so I came over here to see what it was. Did you see it or know what it was?"
"Well, how am I supposed to know if you haven't even told me what you saw?!"
"It was this weird, glowing, purple thing!"
"Well, that helps, doesn't it?" he said sarcastically.
"It was too far away for me to see what it was. Have you seen anything like that around here?"
"No. I haven't. Seeing as the only reason why you came here was to see whatever that thing was, and I haven't seen anything like it around here, will you go away now?!"
"I already told you this. I am not leaving you here, on your own, when I know there are wolves around here, and who knows what else there is out here? It's too dangerous."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(BUMP)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

(IDEK WHAT TO DO THO)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

(-Quietly taps fingers on table waiting.- Yeah there isn't much I can do atm. xD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(EW I HAVE TO GO MARI WILL BE FROZEN IN TIME UNTIL I COME BACK.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

"Well, you walked all the way here alone, so I don't see what your problem is with me being here alone!"
"...Look, if you want to get out of this place, you're going to have to come with me."
"Why? Do you know how to get out of here?"
"No, but-"
"So I don't need to come with you, then."
"But I know a bunch of people who can help us get out of here. They may not know either, but it's going to be a lot easier to work out how to get back together than it would be if we had to do it by ourselves."
The boy sighed. "Fine, then. I'll come with you if you're that desperate for me to."
_Yes, finally!_ She started to walk back to the igloo, with the boy following her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

"...You never told me your name." she said to the boy while walking back to the igloo.
He sighed. "My name's Liam." he said while following Izzy.
"What does your gem do?" she asked.
Liam looked confused. "Gem?"
"Yeah, your gem. Don't you know what yours can do yet?"
"_What_ gem? I don't have one."
"You don't have one? Are you sure it's not actually on you? As in, not on your hand, leg oranything like that?"
"No. Why would I even have a gem there?"
"Some of the people I know do. But others don't. They just found that they were holding their gem when they got here. You sure you didn't have one in your hand when you got here?"
"No. Why are you asking me about gems?"
"Because everyone I've met here has one. I do, too. I think it's strange how you say you don't have one.
But the truth was, Liam _did_ have a gem. He didn't want to tell Izzy about it incase it turned out to be incredibly valuable or something like that. He didn't want anyone to steal it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari looked at the malachite in Mari's hand, and he took the topaz and set it on her palm on the malachite.  Both gems turned into white amorphous orbs and floated up in the air, the malachite cleanly leaving her palm, not leaving a single trace or scar behind.  The two amorphous blobs morphed into each other, and it solidified, sending out a blast of white light just like before.  The ice in the entrance of the tree shattered, and the blast exited the tree, reaching far out into the forest.






A sky-blue, teardrop shaped gemstone fell into Mari's hand, and glimmered in the light that came in from the entrance of the tree.  _Turquoise..._ the name rang through Zari's mind.  He felt his head spin, as Mari's, Rosalie's, and Zari's minds became connected.  The gemstone glowed back into a white blob and bubbled, and settled back into the turquoise.  _It must be an unstable fusion,_ he said in their minds.  _Emrys said these unstable fusions can pop apart if we get in an argument with each other or if we don't get along.  So the three of us will need to try our hardest to get along with each other._


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh i like that gem)

Rosalie watched as the gem fell into Mari's hand, shocked. _That gem is beautiful._ She told herself. Rosalie got up, a little dizzy, but she encouraged herself to not get sick, like she did the first time.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Another reason why Liam didn't want his gem to be stolen is that for whatever reason, he felt a little weak without it. He didn't understand why.

The two eventually made it back to the igloo.

"Why is there an igloo out here?!"
"Zari made it using his gem. Oh, and that reminds me..." She looked around to make sure that Zari wasn't nearby, then whispered in Liam's ear. "_Never_ trust Zari, or Rosalie. I'll tell you who those two are when I see them around here. If either of them tell you to go off with them somewhere, never, _ever_ do it. OK?"
"And why shouldn't I?" he asked quietly.
Izzy didn't want to tell him. "...Do you _really_ want to know?"
"Well, yeah!"
Izzy sighed. "...Fine then. Those two took one of my friends somewhere and that friend never came back." she said, angrily. She would never forgive those two for what they had done, even if she didn't really talk to Alexandra much.
Liam was shocked. But something didn't seem quite right about what she said. "...Why are you friends with them, then?!"
"I'm not. Not anymore." She almost wanted to get her revenge on Zari and Rosalie.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle looked away for a moment, and heard the sound of shattering ice falling to the ground. The bright white light (Dat rhyme doe) filled his vision and blinded him for a moment. He felt the same strange sense of protection over Mitzuki that he did with the illusion bear with Izzy. He shielded her once more.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(wait izzy was Alexandra's friend?!?!!?!?! I didn't know that)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Kyle looked away for a moment, and heard the sound of shattering ice falling to the ground. *The bright white light* (Dat rhyme doe) filled his vision and blinded him for a moment. He felt the same strange sense of protection over Mitzuki that he did with the illusion bear with Izzy. He shielded her once more.



(XD dat rhyme be on time)



Sugarella said:


> (wait izzy was Alexandra's friend?!?!!?!?! I didn't know that)



(omg guys you realize I killed Alexandra because Sugar asked me to right!??!?!  i didn't want to kill her or any of you yet.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(OMGGOMGOMG don't be mad at me pls I just didn't feel like controlling two charries that's all don't kill me pls)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (OMGGOMGOMG don't be mad at me pls I just didn't feel like controlling two charries that's all don't kill me pls)



(Nobody is mad tho)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(Idk XD I guess she thinks that because she wasn't really mean to Izzy or anything .-.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Nobody is mad tho)



(woops)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Idk XD I guess she thinks that because she wasn't really mean to Izzy or anything .-.)



(well you and Kyle don't trust Zari anymore... my goal was to bring back malachite and fuse with her, as a sign that I'm here and y'all can't get rid of me, and that I'm not a bad guy or anything)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (well you and Kyle don't trust Zari anymore... my goal was to bring back malachite and fuse with her, as a sign that I'm here and y'all can't get rid of me, and that I'm not a bad guy or anything)



(It's a lot more interesting and fun with the distrust that is running around in the crystal forest though #dramaqueen )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (well you and Kyle don't trust Zari anymore... my goal was to bring back malachite and fuse with her, as a sign that I'm here and y'all can't get rid of me, and that I'm not a bad guy or anything)



(It's a lot more interesting and fun with the distrust that is running around in the crystal forest though #dramaqueen )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

(I know that, but neither of them know that yet)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (It's a lot more interesting and fun with the distrust that is running around in the crystal forest though #dramaqueen )



(True )

Izzy saw the bright light. _What was that?_
Liam saw it too, and had no idea what it was.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Well, I gotta go to sleep now. Night!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Well, I gotta go to sleep now. Night!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(this is glitched I can't see the latest post)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

TEST POST (Reason: Post glitch)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(GLITCH please please be fixed by this post)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(YESSSS It's fixed!!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

(Nice one, Luca!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(... Now what?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

(Idk Zari walks out and confronts kyle? 

DUUUDE WHAT IF THEY GET INTO A FIGHT)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(Zari would probably get fed up and poof him and bubble his peridot xD
you wanna go bro?  BECAUSE I'LL DO IT)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

(Oh yeah he can do that
#ZariOP )


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 8, 2015)

(Hey there! I'd like you to know that i'll not be joining this roleplay anymore. Thank you!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Oh yeah he can do that
> #ZariOP )



(;-; You know if I do, Izzy will go berserk and be like the evil queen killing off and destroying everything, since she doesn't know about regeneration yet)



emisenpai12 said:


> (Hey there! I'd like you to know that i'll not be joining this roleplay anymore. Thank you!)



o aw how come??)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

(Oh, I know. I've been in enough RPs to know when someone is gonna go crazy)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (;-; You know if I do, Izzy will go berserk and be like the evil queen killing off and destroying everything, since she doesn't know about regeneration yet)
> 
> 
> 
> o aw how come??)



(Actually, I might stay. The reason i was gonna leave was because: 1. I have a roleplay already. 2. I don't think this is the kind of roleplay for me. I know this is a Steven Universe roleplay, But i'm not familiar with it. :O )


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

(I'm back! What did I miss?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari took the turquoise out of Mari's hand, and went outside, and not to his surprise, Izzy and Kyle were eavesdropping.  "Hey... I have some good news for you!  Someone is here, I want you to meet them." He said with a smile.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Actually, I might stay. The reason i was gonna leave was because: 1. I have a roleplay already. 2. I don't think this is the kind of roleplay for me. I know this is a Steven Universe roleplay, But i'm not familiar with it. :O )



(this isn't really a steven universe RP; it borrows a couple things from it, but it really isn't xD)



P o c k y said:


> (I'm back! What did I miss?)



(Nothing; we've fused, and my post right above this ^ is literally all that's happened X'D the thread glitched out)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Nothing; we've fused, and my post right above this ^ is literally all that's happened X'D the thread glitched out)



(Lmao.)
Mari watched Zari take the turquoise out of her hand. She was suprised that the Malachite had come out of her palm to easily.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Zari took the turquoise out of Mari's hand, and went outside, and not to his surprise, Izzy and Kyle were eavesdropping.  "Hey... I have some good news for you!  Someone is here, I want you to meet them." He said with a smile.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Oh, I assumed it was a SU roleplay because of the crystal gems.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari peeked back in, and connected to Mari's mind, _Pssst!  Come out!  They'll be happily surprised to see you alive again._  He looked back at Kyle and smiled.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Oh, I assumed it was a SU roleplay because of the crystal gems.)



(Read the whole OP and it'll explain it.  It's very similar to SU but there's a few major differences that make it different; if you're not familiar with SU then this will still sorta make sense)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari heard Zari's thoughts. _How are you in my thoughts?_ Mari asked. Mari had listened to Zari and came out of the tree.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle sighed. "What do you wa-" He stopped talking, cut off by the sight of Mari.

"Y-You're supposed to be dead.." He gasped.

"T-This is an affront against nature!" He yelled.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari's grin got bigger.  He held up the turquoise so Kyle could see it clearly.  "That, and we're fused.  Me, Rosalie, and Mari.  All in one gem." he said.  _It's one of the benefits of being in a fusion,_ he said in Mari's mind.  "I found her gem and bubbled it until it healed, and I regenerated her.  I saved her."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

_Oh I see.._ Mari replied. Mari watched as Zari explained the whole situation to Kyle. She chuckled inside her mind.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"I-I.."

He couldn't sense a lie. He didn't believe it.

_He can't be a good person, he killed Alexandra!_ (or whatever her name is I forgot) _He can't be a good guy.._

He felt his sub-conscious taking over. He was mad at himself for being so quick to judge, but he could only judge off what he saw, and what he saw was horrid.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari looked at Kyle. Mari had smiled at him, "Hello! Did you miss me?" Mari asked. _Well, Mari enjoy your time here while you can._ Mari thought to herself.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She saw a previously dead Alexandra and Mari. Gasping, she took a few steps backwards. _What the hell is going on here?!_ She was in a state of denial.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(wait what did i miss srry i was out because of my MOM)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

(we fused with Mari, and Kyle and Izzy were eavesdropping and are in denial now that Mari is regenerated)

Zari smiled, "I regenerated her," he told Izzy.  "When I kil-poofed... poofed Alexandra, it was out of anger.  She was annoying me and Rosalie.  I can regenerate Alexandra once she's healed.  She's not dead, and Mari wasn't either. The only way to die in this realm is if your gem is broken.  Like with Emrys's." he said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She looked between Kyle and Zari. "How is that possible?" She asked, her face grim. "Why didn't you tell us about any of this?" Her voice was rising with every word.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(Okay thanks)

Rosalie saw that Mizuki was shocked, and in denial. _Are they scared of us?_ She asked Zari through his mind. She was hoping they weren't, because she wouldn't want anyone to not like her.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

_I think so...._ he said. _I guess I should've told them all sooner; at least we've got Mari on our side._  He was worried now that something bad would happen.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

_Yeah.. That'd probably be good, she looks very hostile. She seems like she'd pick up a fight._ She told him, and sat down. She thought about how everything could go wrong if they didn't like her. _This is probably all my fault,_ she said to herself. _I was the one who wanted to fuse in the first place.._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"So, do you feel like answering my question?" She snapped, crossing her arms. "Or are you just gonna sit there, Rosalie? I thought you were my friend." She didn't trust them; they were fusing and regenerating. It just seemed way too strange to believe them.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"A three people fusion..?" He asked. "And it isn't unstable? I don't believe that.." He said quietly. 

_Don't trust them, he's lying. Stay away from him._

He wasn't. He could tell. He didn't believe it, but Zari wasn't lying.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 8, 2015)

(Where can i start?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari sighed, "We're not that compatible, but as long as we don't get upset at each other or argue, our fusion should _hopefully_ hold." he said.  He wasn't lying; it was the truth.  He readied the turquoise in his pocket anyways in case things get bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> (Where can i start?)



(make sure you've read all of the OP and some of the RP so far, you can wake up in the forest with the gem in your hand! )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She frowned. "That's... not reliable. I get fusing if you truly love and trust someone, but people you just met? That's risky." She stared at the three of them suspiciously.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari's hair fell into her face, and she blew it out of the way. She stood there awkwardly not knowing what to say.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(wait bloobloop what question?)

Rosalie looked up at Mizuki, seeing that she was getting angry at her. She sighed, then saw Zari telling Kyle about the fusion. "I hope we can hold." She told Zari.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"You aren't lying." He looked in his eyes. "What would happen if you got into an argument?" He asked, curiously. He raised an eyebrow at the two.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (wait bloobloop what question?)
> 
> Rosalie looked up at Mizuki, seeing that she was getting angry at her. She sighed, then saw Zari telling Kyle about the fusion. "I hope we can hold." She told Zari.



(The ones at the bottom of the last page)

- - - Post Merge - - -

She started to walk away, needing to be alone for a second. As she walked, she breathed in the cold, crisp air and rubbed her freezing hands. She created a small wolf that followed her, which she pet mindlessly.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(ok thanks!)

Rosalie heard Mizuki ask questions. "It was possible, because you see... it's too complicated." Rosalie told her. "The reason we didn't want to tell you was because we didn't want the others fusing all willy-nilly, we were just taking precaution."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari looked to Rosalie as she explained the reason to Kyle.  He sighed and looked down, feeling feint.  The turquoise tumbled out of his hand, and he fell on the ground unconscious.  That was the toll of the second fusion.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Uh.." He looked at his limp body.

"W-What the hell?!" He knelt beside him, as he did when Mitzuki had passed out.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari looked at Zari as soon as she saw him fall down. Mari looked concerned, "Zari! Are you okay?!" Mari yelled out. Mari started to worry for him, she only saw people pass out when they used their powers.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She heard yelling from behind her and turned around. _What if Kyle or Izzy was hurt by them?_ She started to run back to where the others were. She saw Zari on the floor, collapsed.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie saw as Zari fell on the ground. "Zari! Are you okay?" _This is exactly what happened to me when the first fusion happened._ She knelt down to his body, on the floor. She grabbed the turquoise and put it in her bag, hoping it'd be safe in there. She didn't want to start a fuss and cry, since that'd be weird to see. But she couldn't help it, so she began to cry. She didn't know what to do, she couldn't carry him, he was too heavy for her. She just hugged his limp body, and cried on him. 


(omg Rosalie/me is so dramatic xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She murmured to Izzy and Kyle. "This is exactly why I didn't want to fusion." Worriedly, she watched Rosalie cry over his body. _Why is any of this happening?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He looked up and saw Rosalie crying.

"Calm down. He's only unconscious, though I fear for the worst if we don't move him. Stop crying and have courage; he will be fine."


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie looked up at Kyle, who told her to calm down. She got up and wiped the tears. "O-Okay. I guess you're right, it's not like he's dead." She told him. She looked at Zari, hoping there was something she could do. It seemed there was basically nothing for her to do. She decided to leave it to someone else.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari looked over at Rosalie and then Zari. "I can carry him if you'd like." Mari replied while smiling.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"No, really? I thought he was out for good." He said, sarcastically and rudely.

He paused before quietly saying, "Yeah, yeah, sorry. I get annoyed easily."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

"We should go back to the igloo." She said flatly. "Kyle's right, he could die." She started to walk back, not caring whether the others followed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle stood up. "Mari, you can carry him. I'll go warm up a fire over by the igloo." He said, sounding as hospitable as possible whilst under such circumstances.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari nodded, and she knelt down besides Zari. Mari put her arms under Zari and lifted him up. "I'm ready to go when you are." Mari stated.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

She watched as Mizuki and Kyle went to the igloo; she went ahead and followed, since there was nothing else she could do; stay outside in the cold? She sat down, seeing Kyle warm up a fire.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He nodded. "Let's go." He headed toward the igloo, picking up whatever loose bark and stick he could to light the fire.

_Mari MAY not be that bad, for an affront against nature._


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari followed the others, she stayed in the back. Mari was being gentle while carrying Zari. She watched Kyle pick up the stray branches along the way. Mari was carefully observing the nature around her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She started to pick up twigs and branches, trying to help. Some of the branches ends were sharp, so she ended up cutting her arms a little. However, she didn't notice.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle let the jacket hit him, and fall into his arms. "You sure?" He asked, with generousity in his eyes. He smiled as he threw the sticks into the fire.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(ok tbh idk what to do so ill just watch)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Kyle let the jacket hit him, and fall into his arms. "You sure?" He asked, with generousity in his eyes. He smiled as he threw the sticks into the fire.



(Wait, so I'm gonna just pretend to keep my previous comment.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

(Okay, I kinda just rolled with the flow XD)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari gently placed Zari down in the igloo. Mari sat down besides him, looking at the top of the igloo and sighing. _I hope your okay.._ Mari thought to herself. Mari looked at her left palm. _It's amazing that fusion took away the gemstone from my palm, and put it in a new gem._ Mari thought to herself and smirked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(Yeah, I realized my mistake, so I edited it, but who caresss)
She shook her head vigorously. "Absolutely, positively sure!" She stared into the center of the fire, the heat of the embers radiating on to her face. She felt comfortable and closed her eyes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Alright." He put his jacket on.

"I'll go find more firewood." And with that, he ventured off into the forest.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She got bored of it quickly, however, and started to get up and walk around a bit more. Going into the forest, she realized that it was getting darker, and she could barely see.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari looked at Kyle, "Alright, but don't get hurt." Mari replied. Mari realized something, _I'm starting to care about these people?!_ She thought to herself. _It's just human nature I guess._ Mari closed her left palm and thoughts flied through her head.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

(Its glitching for me >:U)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She looked into the dark for a second and sighed, walking in. She could see the moon starting to come out. Smiling, she enjoyed the tranquility of it all and skipped around.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosalie still just sat there, without a care in the world. Well, she was caring, but only about the people around her. Especially Zari. She hoped he would be okay. Kyle kind of spooked her when he said that Zari might die. She tried not to cry again, because Kyle might make a sarcastic response again. It seemed like Kyle didn't like her. It made sense, since her and Zari didn't tell him about the fusion before Mari joined in.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari looked over at Rosalie, "Hey, can I see the turquoise for a second? I want to test out my powers." Mari asked Rosalie.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

(Ugh double post.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(glitch)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(I don't see a single one of your recent posts ;-; Edit- It's fixed now)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

"Uh, sure, I guess." She told Mari, and gave her the gem. _Just be careful with it.._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She started to slowly get colder. Realizing it was dangerous to stay in there for longer, she started to leave. _Wait... Kyle's still there! Should I look for him? Or go back?_ Deciding she'd rather not search for Kyle with people she didn't trust, she went deeper into the forest.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari heard Rosalie in her thoughts, _I will, thank you._ Mari replied through her thoughts. Mari took the Turquoise and went outside of the igloo. Mari started to prepare herself, because she thought summoning her old bubble would take so much mental effort. Mari concentrated and the bubble came easily. The bubble gracefully formed around Mari. This time the bubble looked different, it was definitely stronger, it now had little spikes around it. Mari smirked, "So now this thing could be used for offense huh?" She told herself. Mari started to worry remembering the bubble taking energy from her, this time she didn't feel anything. Mari felt normal.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 8, 2015)

Zari awoke in the dream realm again, and seen his limp, lifeless body on the ground, and Rosalie was sitting next to it, holding back tears.  Kyle and Mizuki seemed to have forgiven him as they were trying to make a fire for him, and Mari looked like she was starting to feel bad about the whole incident.  He noticed a strange green light in the distance, and he floated out of the igloo and went to it.  This time it didn't move like the purple light.  He finally reached it and seen it was a gemstone.  It was... odd.  It looked amorphous, and bright green.  _Emerald..._ he thought.  He noticed a boy was holding it, and wore a green robe and held a dagger that seemed to be made entirely of emerald.  He locked eyes with the boy and everything went black and he fell back into a blank dream-like state.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(I just noticed Rosalie hasn't been using powers lately.)

Rosalie wanted to help, so she got up and found some twigs and branches for the fire. She got two sticks and tried to use those to make a fire, since she's seen people do that before. She rubbed the two sticks together, and it started to feel warm after a while. _Yes, there's a warm feeling in these sticks._ Rosalie told herself. She decided it was just going to feel warm after a while, she gave up. She didn't know how to make an actual fire, since her gem didn't do those type of things. So she just sat there, feeling useless. She felt like she couldn't do anything.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She ran through the forest, but she couldn't find him. She hit herself on the head lightly. "Think, think!" She muttered, panting from sprinting. She listened for a noise, but all she heard was her own breathing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle felt the already-cold temperature change. He started to shiver.

_What the hell?_ He thought. He dropped his stick, and looked around him. He couldn't find his tracks; they were covered by snow. He was lost, by himself, deep in the forest.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kyle felt the already-cold temperature change. He started to shiver.

_What the hell?_ He thought. He dropped his stick, and looked around him. He couldn't find his tracks; they were covered by snow. He was lost, by himself, deep in the forest.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

(I'm watching Cake Wars and watching people make gravity-defying cakes x3)
"Kyle? We're fine with the sticks we have! Just come back, it's getting cold!" She yelled, already feeling weakened. She started running around again, only to see the same trees over and over again.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari felt the change of temperature through the bubble, she started to shiver but the bubble quickly warmed her up. Mari wanted the bubble to go away, so she concentrated. It gracefully, and slowly disovled. Mari went into the igloo and sat herself by the fire, next to Rosalie. Mari was holding the turquoise in her left hand.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

(oh it's with us too?)

Rosalie felt the cold wave of air hit the igloo, and she started to shiver. _I wish I brought a jacket.._ she told herself. She wished she could make a fire at this point.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He heard his name. He moved towards it, only to lose himself again.

"Hello?" He called out, picking up sticks as he went once again. "Can you hear me?!"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (oh it's with us too?)
> 
> Rosalie felt the cold wave of air hit the igloo, and she started to shiver. _I wish I brought a jacket.._ she told herself. She wished she could make a fire at this point.



(I think so.)
Mari looked at Rosalie, "Do you want the turquoise back?" Mari asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She heard his voice and she started to run towards it. She tripped over multiple bushes, logs, and tree roots, slowly becoming covered in scratches. It was becoming impossible to see with the dense foliage.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

"Sure." Rosalie said, still shivering. "It sure is cold, isn't it? Where is it coming from?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

Mari put the turquoise in Rosalie's hand. "It is getting cold, thats why I came in here, I'm not sure where it's coming from." Mari replied. "Do you need my help with the fire?" Mari asked.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

He heard loud rustling and footsteps. Wary and cautious of his movements, he snuck towards the sound, not knowing what to expect. His jacket got caught in a large branch. He got it out but suffered a large cut in the process. Blood dripped down from his arm.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She ran forward, accidentally bumping into Kyle. Her face lit up, relieved to see he wasn't dead. However, she saw the long scratch on him. "We should go back, _now_." She grabbed his hand and started to drag him back.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

"That'd be great, I'd love the help. And yeah, where _is_ it coming from? It doesn't look like it'd be from here." Rosalie told Mari, then put the turquoise in her bag.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Okay!" He yelled, his voice sounding sort of aggravated. He let her pull him along, as the colour of crimson-red dripped from his arms and onto the clear white snow.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

"Who knows, maybe it's one of those crazy global warming things." Mari replied as she picked up two sticks. Mari grabbed a piece of wood and placed one of the sticks on it, and the other stick overlaping the stick. Mari started to rub them together fast, creating ash at the base piece of wood. She did it for a while until a spark started to appear. The spark lit into a fire as Mari quickly tossed the base wood into the other sticks.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

She turned around. "What, do you want to stay here longer and just enjoy our sweet time in the cold?" She said, yelling as well. "We'll be able to get you patched up back at the igloo." She continued pulling him, not noticing the sting of her own cuts and scratches.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

"We'll have to help you too, you're in no better condition than me." He told her.

"And the cold isn't that bad. I'm used to it."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"So, you just wanna stand around here because you're _used to it?_" She finally stopped, tired of pulling him along. She finally started to notice how bad her arms and legs were after Kyle pointed it out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Yeah, I'd be fine for longer than you think." He said.
He broke his hand free from hers and put his jacket over her. "You need it more." He said, and quietly sighed. "Keep it."


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(aye im going to bed; see ya after school everyone ughh ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Good night!)
"Neither of us would need it if we just went back to the others!" She said desperately. "I'm just going to leave." She sighed, finally giving up. She started walking back, looking at the trees. As she walked, she thought she saw shadows around her. She started to slow down, getting scared.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari watched the fire for a bit, her eyes started to feel heavy. _I'm starting to feel tired.._ Mari thought to herself. Mari put out the fire, it was unsafe to leave a fire unattened. Mari laid down close to Rosalie, she felt like she could truly trust Rosalie and Zari, since they did fuse with her. Mari closed her eyes and drifted off to sleep.

(Good night! I Won't be back until I get home from school later ;; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(OH MY GOD WE'RE LOSING SO MANY PEOPLE ;_; )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Aye! Not by yourself!" He called after her, and sped off in her direction. He didn't want her getting hurt. He ignored the large amounts of cuts he had gained by doing so, he would rather guarantee her safety over his.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She kept walking, not hearing Kyle's yells. However, she yelped when she heard rustling from the shrub next to her. She approached it, only to see a small squirrel. Breathing a sigh of relief, she kept walking on, but only got more and more nervous.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Mitzuki! Wait!" He yelled, as his voice filled with determination, desperation and worry.

He raced as fast as he could, running faster than ever before. His motherly-like senses demanded her safety and protection, he couldn't bare the thought to what could happen to her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She finally heard Kyle's yelling and sighed deeply. Creating a wolf illusion to stop him, she trodded along. As much as she hated the dark, she'd rather face it than have to deal with him. She could start to see where she entered from.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kyle stopped in his tracks, his feat sliding across the snow. The wolf glared at him hungrily. He stared it right back down, as the feeling of courage and protection rushed in. He also felt strong adrenaline. He stood his ground. When it snarled, he snarled back.

"Do your worst."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

_Ah, it found him._ She made the wolf start to circle him. She knew it was impossible to make it injure him. However, as she walked closer to the entrance, she realized that this was not the correct way. _Dammit._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Take your best shot! Don't be scared!" He yelled at him, keeping his eyes on him. "I could care less, and you're just looking for a meal."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She looked at the random exit out of the forest, taking a few seconds to process this. Quickly, she lost all her concentration and the wolf disappeared. She started running the opposite direction at full speed. The darkness was finally starting to freak her out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He saw the wolf disappear. "How's that for an exit..?" He said, quietly. At the same time, he realized he had lost site of Mitzuki. He started to hyperventilate.

"M-Mitzuki?" He said, unable to raise his voice. Darkness fell over his mind as he lost sight of everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm going to have to disappear for a bit whilst my iPod charges. Catch you then!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She started to give up, trembling from fear. She squatted down, covering her ears and burying her face in between her knees. _Sorry, Kyle..._ Absolutely terrified from the howls she heard at a distance, she started to cry.

(Okay, bye for now!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(AYYYEEE)

Kyle tried looking around for footprints. He only found his own.

_Maybe she made it to the igloo..?_ He thought. He found his way there but didn't call him. A tear rolled down his cheek.

"Mitzuki?!" He called out once more.

_I've failed you, Mitzuki. I wasn't able to protect you._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(AYYYEEEE)
Although she didn't want to, she was slowly losing her hope. _They're not gonna find me, are they?_ Until she finally heard Kyle's voice once more calling her name. She lifted her head. 
"Kyle! Did you find the igloo?!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He heard her calls. He was filled with hope.

"Yes! Stay where you are, I'm coming!"

With that, he sped off in her direction, dashing through whatever without consent. He gained even more cuts and scratches, the snow behind him was sprinkled with blood.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She breathed a sigh of relief. She remained in the small tight ball she was in, but started to relax, hearing the loud footsteps from Kyle. _Thank god I'll find my way back._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(Ugh I need to charge again, see ya soon)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Okay x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He came across a balled-up Mitzuki. "M-Mitzuki?" He asked. "Let's go."

He approached her and offered to give her a hand, like he did when she passed out.

"A-Are you okay?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Yup." She knew he could tell when she was lying, but she didn't care. She took his hand and pulled herself up. She was violently trembling and her knees and arms were a mess.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"C-Come on." He said. "We need to get you fixed up before your cuts infect." There was worry in his voice. He dragged her along the path to the igloo, holding her hand.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She shuffled behind him quietly. She could see the igloo up ahead and she perked up, running forward a bit. She still clutched his hand like a toddler and speed-walked to the igloo.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(**** YOU IPOOOOOOOOOOOOD

..brb)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Just charge it for like half an hour and come back xD Are all your tabs gone? And the brightness lowered?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(YOU'RE BACK SUPERSTAR)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He matched his pace with hers until they reached the camp. "Alright, let's get you patched up."

Realizing there was no adhesives, he decided to rip parts of his shirt off to use as fabric material instead.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Er, that's alright! You don't look great yourself." She said, pushing away the fabric offered to her. "Also, I never got to say this, but thanks!" She smiled at him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He wrapped the fabric around her arm, not caring for her denial of it. "Just take it, I insist." He smiled.

He heard her thanks. "Oh, yeah. I owed you one for saving my life, anyway."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(YEP, I'M AWAKE NOW AND I'VE JUST FINISHED READING THROUGH EVERYTHING I MISSED WHILE I WAS ASLEEP!

@whoever thought it was Kyle and Izzy that were eavesdropping on Rosalie and Zari, it was actually Kyle and _Mizuki_, not Izzy XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She sighed a bit, just giving up. "Fine, fine." She smiled to herself, enjoying the stars and the moon above her. She gasped, standing straight up. "Star-gazing! What about that?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He looked up and smiled. "Wow..for once I can actually _see_ the stars. Y'know, not just satellites and light pollution." He said. He gazed upon its beauty. "A-Amazing, seems like a world of colour never seen before."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She sat back down and bumped shoulders with him. "So what do you say? Let's get Izzy and stargaze. Everyone else is asleep."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

Izzy and Liam went into the igloo when it started to get cold outside.

Izzy was holding her gem to warm herself up. "Everyone around here has gems like this, that can do different things." she told Liam. "Well, except for you, of course." She still didn't understand how everyone except him had gems. _Unless... he's lying._ She knew that there was only one way to find out if he was telling the truth. She looked around the igloo for Kyle.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Sure." He said, and walked toward where Izzy was. He ignored the new boy completely.
"H-Hey Izzy, wanna star-gaze with me and Mitzuki?" He asked, graciously.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(Wait nvm)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She went inside with Kyle. "Ah! Who are you?" She asked, pointing at this unfamiliar boy. "Wanna go stargazing with us?" She realized that both Kyle and her probably looked pretty bad from running around. "Oh- don't worry about the scratches and stuff."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

"I don't know. It's pretty cold out there." she said while still holding her gem. She then looked over to Liam, then back to Kyle. "I saw that weird glow again, so I went towards it to get a closer look, but then I found this guy. He didn't see the glow, but he says he doesn't have  a gem."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kyle felt no sense (because Liam didn't say it) so he assumed the boy did say just that. He looked at him and said, "Are you sure you do not have a gem?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She grabbed Izzy's hand. "Aww, come on, we should go! Otherwise I'll go myself and most likely get myself killed." She looked at the new boy warily. She didn't quite trust him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

"Yes, I'm sure." He was lying, of course.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She looked at Kyle. _Well, here's the moment of truth, I guess._ She looked at the two of them, hoping the boy didn't lie or he'd be screwed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Liar. Tell me the truth, and don't bother trying not too." He replied, almost immediately. "I will know when you do." He looked him directly in the eyes, grabbing his collar and pulling the boy up and off the ground.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"A-ah, Kyle! He might have a reason for lying." She cried. She started to tug at his arm a bit. "What if he was forced to lie? Or just didn't want to reveal info about himself to strangers? That's perfectly reasonable!" She looked at the boy, feeling a bit of pity for him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

"I'm telling you the truth! Honestly!" He didn't know about Kyle's power.
"I knew it. I knew something wasn't right when he said that." She then turned to Liam. "There's no point in trying to lie to us, because Kyle knows when you're lying. It's what his gem does."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He heard Mitzuki's cries. "Fine." He said, letting him into the ground. He didn't let go of his collar, however. "I'm not letting go until you speak the truth." He kept his deathly stare on him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Her name is Mizuki cx No T in it)
She sighed, comforted by the fact that no one would get hurt. "Okay, let's start off with introductions!" She clapped her hands. "This is Kyle, the girl over there is Izzy, and I'm Mizuki!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(MY ENTIRE LIFE IS A LIEEEEE)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Why?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(Because there isn't a T in her name UGH)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(I thought you'd figure it out eventually, so I just never told you xD)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

"Well, _you_ must be the one who's lying!" he said to Kyle.
"Liam, he can't lie. His gem makes it so he can only tell the truth."
Liam sighed. "Fine, then. I do have a gem. But I'm not telling you what it is, and I don't even know what it does." Another lie. He did know what it did, but he didn't want to tell anyone.
"Hmm... maybe that glow I keep on seeing was actually Liam using his gem's powers."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(Ugh you made it worse XD now I'm used to the T)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(Gotta go make myself breakfast. I will be back!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Stop lying to me. I know when you do. There will be some serious consequences if you don't fess up." He said. "You have no idea what I can do to you. You could be dead by the snap of my fingers." His eyes turned menacing and bloodshot.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Whoopsie daisy)
She looked at Kyle. "Is he lying again?" She asked. "Listen, Kyle _can_ tell when you're lying. Also, my gem has the power to create bears. Please don't lie." She looked at Kyle and Izzy, a small, sly grin on her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kyle looked back at Mi(t)zuki, returning the grin.

"Now, are you going to tell the truth, or will I have to force it out of you?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Don't forget, I have bears!" She hastily added. "Very big and scary bears!" She started to create an illusion of one just outside the igloo. She whistled and it came in, roaring loudly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Oh, trust me, you really _don't_ want those bears to hurt you." He grinned, laughing evilly. He suddenly stopped. 
"Now you owe us the truth; I can tell from a lie. Don't bother trying."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She hoped the boy would respond soon. The bear illusion wouldn't keep up for long, especially not since she was already tired from the woods. She could already feel the bear starting to flicker.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(Cmon superstarrrr I have to sleep soon cuz school tomorrow ;-;


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Yeah, just waiting on you c: )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(I'm only gonna get like 6 hours of sleep ): )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(I know, so am I. Idgaf because my classes are interactive so I won't fall asleep)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(Ugh I'm gonna pass out I swear)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Power though till 12:35. She might just be doing something, as I remember she has a pretty different sleep schedule than we do, so she isn't sleeping.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(SUPERSTAR YOUR BACK)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (SUPERSTAR YOUR BACK)



(TOLD YA)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(IM DYIN THO)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(AAAAYYYEE I'M BACK)

Liam sighed again. There really was no point in lying. "OK, so maybe I do know what it does. But I'm not telling you."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Can't you just... tell us?" Her knees started to give out; the illusion was unstable and wouldn't last for much longer.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Just tell us so I can go to sleep." He yawned. "I'm not putting you down until then, so better off you tell me."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

"Why do you need to know?!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"We'd rather know if we could trust you are not." His gaze ever left his eyes, but his grip on the boy's collar loosened.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(I gotta go now cuz i have school. Bye!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(WELP IMMA SLEEP)

"Let's continue this tomorrow." His grip left the collar of the boys shirt. He laid down beside Izzy and went to sleep.

(Goodnight!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She collapsed, falling on the floor with the bear disappearing. She fainted on the floor of the igloo from the strain of the illusion. _Hopefully everyone does alright..._
(Good night!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

Izzy lay down next to Kyle and fell asleep.

Liam didn't feel very tired, so he stayed awake for a bit longer before going to sleep as well.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

Zari woke up in the morning, and looked around.  He was in the igloo with everyone, except there was another person.  A boy.  He looked young, and had blonde hair.  He peeked outside and noticed it was getting colder and colder; snow was everywhere, and where there wasn't snow, there was ice and frost covering each and every surface.  _Every bloody fusion is making my temperature control go out of whack even worse,_ he noted in his head.  He closed his eyes, and the turquoise started glowing a deep blue.  It floated out of Rosalie's bag and flew up into Zari's hands.  _She must really care about me,_ he realized, _otherwise she wouldn't keep hiding our gem._  He felt the turquoise, and he tried his best to unfreeze the forest.  He stepped outside, and he held the turquoise in the early morning sun; the snow and frost glowed blue, like the turquoise, and faded into mist.  He felt a sharp pain in his side, but he shrugged it off.  He stepped back into the slowly warming igloo, and let the turquoise float out of his hand and back into Rosalie's bag.  He then snuck out again and went on his way to the gem sanctuary.

On his way he looked up and noticed it started snowing again. _Dammit!_ he swore.  No matter what he did, the turquoise would always be an unstable fusion.  He noticed frost slowly forming on the already dead trees, and ice crystallizing on rocks.  He felt a sharp pain inside himself again, realizing that even a fusion wouldn't stop the pain or freezing the entire forest.  He fell on the ground right outside the sanctuary, falling asleep again.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

Izzy woke up and began to shiver. _Is it just me, or is it getting colder around here...?_ She got her gem out of her bag and held it to warm herself up.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(BUMP)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

(Bump!!!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(*waits for the others to come on because idk what to post without them)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari slowly opened her eyes, she looked around her and saw she was in the igloo. Out of habit she looked down at her left palm, to see nothing there. Mari remembered about the turquoise. _Ahhh, That's right, I fused with Rosalie and Zari._ Mari thought to herself. Mari got up an stretched, accidently hitting her head on the igloo.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

Izzy looked around the igloo to see who else was awake. She saw that Zari was gone, but she also saw that Mari was in there. "You're back? Where were you for the past couple of days?" she asked her*. 

(*I'm pretty sure Izzy didn't know for certain that Mari was dead. She thought that Zari had killed either Mari or Alexandra because she hadn't seen either of them around recently.)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari looked at Izzy, "Oh um.." Mari didn't know if she should tell Izzy the truth, since she probably wouldn't understand.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 9, 2015)

(Well sht I just had to read 300 or so posts XD. Sorry, my dad was off work yesterday and today. He's taking a nap right now ?3?. Let's just say my character went to sleep and is in a coma? Idek )
Alice woke up, only to be in a dream. Alice was unaware it was a dream. She was in a beautiful forest, free of snow. She saw someone. A boy. She couldn't tell who, since after all, she barely knew anyone here. "Hello?" She called out


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

"I was pretty worried about you." she said, unsure whether she should tell her the main reason why, as it was to do with what Kyle had told Izzy. "But are you OK now?" she asked.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

"Oh I see, but I'm fine now." Mari replied with a smile. _She was worried about me? I guess these people do care for me._ Mari thought.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

Izzy smiled. "That's good." She then looked over to Liam, who was still asleep. _I wonder what his gem does..._ She also thought about the glow she kept on seeing around the forest. She still didn't know what it was. She couldn't help but wonder if it really did have something to do with him. After all, she found him when she tried running towards the glowing thing the last time she saw it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(sorry guys i went to get some donuts and food!! ill post as soon as i finish eating!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(Aaaaayyyyeee

Idk what to do because not many people are on)


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(hnnng yeah)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

(Lmao same.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

(Well, I gotta go to sleep now. Night!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Well, I gotta go to sleep now. Night!)



(ayyee night!)

Zari found himself waking up again, this time in front of the gem sanctuary.  He got up, and walked carefully over the broken ice shards in the entrance.  There was a fresh layer of frost forming over them, and a thin layer of frost was inside the tree.  He went in and see two orbs, stuck to the icy ground and frozen over with frost.  He went closer and plucked one off the ground.  Using his shirt sleeve, he rubbed on it, and it revealed Alexandra's gem.  The rose quartz was slowly gaining back its glow, but she wasn't ready to release.  He plucked the other and rubbed off the frost on the surface and seen it was Emrys's.  But... his ruby wasn't shattered anymore.  It was solid.  And glowing.  As if Zari never shattered his gem.  He carefully set the orb with the rose quartz on the ground, making sure it wouldn't break, and looked closer.
_Emrys... you're alive.  I can't believe it..._  He dropped the orb and it shattered, ice flying everywhere.  The ruby inside popped out and floated in the air, glowing bright red.  It glowed white and an amorphous blob surrounded it; the form solidified.  It was Emrys, holding the ruby.
"You..." Emrys said accusingly.  "You tricked me into fusion for my gem.  Never again will I be fooled."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Hi guys c: )
Mizuki woke up, only seeing Kyle next to her. She noticed Izzy was gone and started to worry, wondering if she was okay. Walking outside, she could see others talking to each other. Thankfully, Izzy was there as well. _Should I wake Kyle up?_


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari looked over to the pile of ash and sticks. Mari knelt down to them and started to light a fire using the same technique as last time.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(let's pretend rosalie was asleep; because i forgot to make her sleep last nite)

Rosalie woke up, and saw that Zari was gone. _He must be better then,_ she told herself. She saw it wasn't that cold anymore so she got up. _I should check in the woods, maybe he's there._ She went outside of the igloo, into the woods. She saw Zari there, but something was up. There was a white glob next to him, holding a gem. _What is that...?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She looked at everyone. Mari, Rosalie, and Zari. Feeling awkward, she decided to duck back inside the igloo. She still couldn't believe the idea of regeneration and found it preposterous. She couldn't really stand the others.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kyle awoke peacefully. He looked around. Rosalie and Zari were gone.
_Where did they go?_ He thought. He stood up and exited the igloo. His eyes burnt at the bright white of the snow. He smiled for the moment before feeling the cold and the stings of his cuts, as the big one on his arm opened once more.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She saw Kyle start to exit. Needing to avoid the others, she yelled out, "Hi, Kyle! How was your morning?" She looked at him desperately, fiddling with her hands.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"I just got up." He replied. "You?"

His voice was tender and soft. He was slowly being warmed up. He smiled.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

~ TBT Username: P o c k y
~ Charrie Name: Alexa
~ Gemstone |image required|:



Spoiler:  










It's an Amethyst! :3


~ Are you a fusion?: Nope
~ Gem power(s): She has future vision. Alexa has the power to see possibilities for the future, this doesn't mean she can predict it, she can see what might happen.
~ Appearance |image required|:



Spoiler:  










~ Age: 16
~ Personality: Shy, quiet, reserved and doesn't like to pick fights. She can be a bit of a Cry baby. She is very kind, and cares for people she may not know that well.
~ Other: She will be important to Mari >:3 She is 5"1.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Yup!" She said, not daring to look at the people farther from the igloo. "Jeez, am I tired!" She made an exaggerated stretch and a yawn. She walked around the igloo, wanting to go outside, but feeling too shy to do so.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Walking around isn't gonna help." He raised an eyebrow at her. "Nice...stretches." He said sarcastically. 

"Hungry? Cold?" He asked, courteously. "I'll go get food or whatever if you are."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Accepted! :3)

Zari looked back at Rosalie, and didn't know what to say.  He held secrets, even from Rosalie and Mari.  He looked back to Emrys, and the boy seemed to have a flame in his hands.  It glowed a faint blue.  Emrys said, "Your failed attempt at 'fusion' tainted my beautiful fire.  It's now... " the boy shuddered as he continued, "blue.  Blue flames.  They're not natural, mate.  We all know that.  Now, give me your sapphire, and you and your fair maiden will live." the boy threatened.

(Form will be filled out soon!  I'll update the OP then too)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She rolled her eyes at him. "Duh, I know it won't help, but it's better than nothing." She dramatically breathed in and ran out, simply hoping know one would see her. From the other part of the woods, she waved at him, grinning.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(I'm confused lmao)


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Rosalie covered her mouth, hearing what the boy had said. "I-I'm speechless.." She said to herself, hoping he didn't hear. She just stood there, in the middle of the woods, not knowing a clue what was going on. 

(i was wrong XD)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

(Alexa will be in purble.)

Mari needed to stretch her legs, she decided to go for a walk in the woods. Mari walked for a while, until she heard silent crying.   Alexa had her face in her knees, she was clutching her right hand close, inside was a pretty purple gemstone. Alexa was crying silently.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I'm confused lmao)



(Sorry cx She pulled it together and decided to go outside, but only to somewhere where she hoped people couldn't see her.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Sorry cx She pulled it together and decided to go outside, but only to somewhere where she hoped people couldn't see her.)



(Ah XD)

He followed behind. "Where are you even going?" He asked, walking past the warm fire. He sat under a tree near her. His voice was raspy from talking so much. He wasn't used to it.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari looked at the tiny girl confused, Mari finally spoke up, "Hey, whats wrong? Are you okay?"  Alexa lifted her face from her knees and looked at Mari with puffy eyes. "W-Who are you..?" Alexa asked. _I-I'm not alone..?_ Alexa thought in her mind.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Rosalie covered her mouth, hearing what the boy had said. "I-I'm speechless.." She said to herself, hoping he didn't hear. She just stood there, in the middle of the woods, not knowing a clue what was going on. _Sapphire? But we're fused.._ She told Zari. _W-Wait, is this what I think it means? Are we going to have to unfuse?_
> 
> (i really hope i am not doing this wrong; im just assuming we're unfusing since he said sapphire..)



(the boy doesn't know we're fused; he thinks I'm still sapphire)

_No,_ Zari said.  _He wants_ our _gem._
Emrys pressed his flaming palm into Zari's chest and Zari fell onto the frozen ground, writhing in pain.  "This is how I felt.  You will suffer for the pain you caused me!" he yelled.

(red = emrys, blue = zari)


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(Ah okay: editing it now)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She shrugged. "It's a mystery!" She noticed how hoarse his voice was and frowned. "Are you alright?" Sitting down close to him, she tried to look around for possible reasons of ailment. When she came across his re-opened cut, she started to move up his sleeve, trying to see if it was okay.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"I'm okay, just been talking too much, as all." He replied quietly.

He saw her inspecting the cut. "Don't worry, I'm okay. How's the fabric on your arms holding up?" He asked, curtiosly.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari knelt down to Alexa, and smiled. "My name is Mari, what about you?" Mari asked.  "M-My name is Alexa.." Alexa softly replied. "Alexa.. That's a wonderful name." Mari whispered.  Alexa wiped away her tears. _I'm so glad that I'm not alone and this girl named Mari is so nice.._ Alexa thought to herself.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She jokingly moved her hand over his mouth. "Then just don't talk!" She said, giggling. "My arms are fine, but why don't use it to fix up yourself?"


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Rosalie saw that the boy touched Zari's chest with his flaming palm. _Oh no._ She told herself. She ran over, but she didn't know that would be a bad decision. "How *dare* you do this to him?" Rosalie told the boy, looking him straight in the eye. She didn't know it was a bad choice to run over to them, but she did what she wanted to do.

(okaay)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He removed her arm from over his mouth. "I care more about my friends than myself." He responded, happily. He smiled cockily, "Plus, I don't need it!"

He snickered, quietly. It was nice to relax for once, it seemed to have been so long.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa looked at Mari's gentle eyes, "Are we the only ones out here?", she quietly asked. "No, no, their is others, I can take them to you if you'd like." Mari smiled.  "Oh alright, I would like that." Alexa replied. Alexa tried to get up but fell, "Ow my leg, I don't think I can walk with it.." Alexa cried. Mari watched as the girl fell, "Don't hurt yourself!" Mari called out. "Here I can carry you." Mari quickly said afterwards.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(just waitin')


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Right, of course you don't." She said, with a touch of sarcasm. She laid down and closed her eyes, not quite sleeping, just very tired. "If you run and leave me here, I'll summon my bears after you." She said softly, her eyes still closed.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari put her arms under the girl. Mari gently picked Alexa up, being extra careful because of her leg. Mari began to walk back to the igloo, "I'm sure the others will be happy to see a new face." Mari stated.  "Oh.. you think so? I usually wasn't liked by others.." Alexa shyly replied. Mari smiled, "I'm sure of it." Mari felt Alexa's warmth, Alexa's skin against hers felt so soft. _I wonder if this girl has a gem too, and I wonder what her powers are._ Mari thought to herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kyle stood up and ran on the spot. "Catch up to me!" He yelled, his footsteps and voice gradually getting softer and softer. He became silent, and smiled. He waited for her reaction, as he bent over so when she opened her eyes she would only see him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She freaked out and opened her eyes quickly. As she opened them, she'd already gotten up and bumped foreheads with him, falling backwards. She ended up falling back on the ground, rubbing her head. "Hey!" She said, pouting. "That actually hurt!"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa poked Mari's arm, "You must be really strong, you look strong." Alexa's voice got a little louder. "Well, I think I am, when I first came here I had knocked down a tree with a few punches." Mari gave a cocky smile to Alexa. Alexa's eyes glistened, as she felt something in her right hand. She moved her hand closer to her face and opened up her hand. A shiny Amethyst sparkled. Mari watched as Alexa discovered her gemstone, "So you have one too huh?" Mari asked.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He fell back, in laughter. He rubbed his head and smiled. "The funniest part is that you believed it!" He lay next to her, smiling. "You're so dramatic, you drama queen you." He teased. He continued laughing for a bit. He looked over at him. His eyes sparkled and tears welled up in the corners from laughing so hard, as he wiped them away.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She was slightly offended that he found it so funny. She poked him in the stomach and scowled, turning her back to him. "You are officially shunned by me as of now."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa looked Mari straight in the eyes. "This is a gemstone right? It looks like one--" Alexa cut herself off. "Wait you have one too?" Alexa asked. "Yes.. I don't have it on hand at the moment though." Mari replied, she inspected Alexa's gemstone. "It looks like you have an Amethyst." Mari stated. "Oh, does it do anything?" Alexa asked. "Yes, each gemstone has a unique power, when we get back to my territory and your leg gets better we can try to see what yours is." Mari replied, Mari continued to walk, until the igloo was insight.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Oh, _no!_ I've been shunned!" He said, sarcastically. "What will I ever do now, this is worse than excommunication!"

After joking around enough, he couldn't resist laughing once again. Once stopped, he sighed loudly in relief. "Ah, I needed a good laugh." He smiled, widely. He shut his eyes, not falling asleep.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She kept her back to him, staring daggers as a tree across from her. She didn't say a single word, just stiff and unmoving. _What a mean prank..._ She thought sulkily to herself.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari walked into the camp. Mari walked over by the igloo, "I'm back, if anyone cares." Mari mumbled. Alexa looked at her surrondings. Alexa had seen an igloo, _Is this where Mari takes shelter?_ Alexa asked herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Alright, alright, I'm done, sorry." He said, trying to keep himself from bursting out in laughter once more. He chuckled silently, and opened his eyes. "Is your head okay?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She crossed her arms stubbornly. _No way in hell you're getting me to talk..._ She could feel a small ache in her head, but ignored it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

She poked her on the shoulder repeatiatly. "Hey. Hey. Hey. Hey. Hey! Hey! Hello?!" He repeated, gradually getting louder. "If you don't answer me, I'm going to have to hug you until you do!" He said, jokingly. He continued to poke her. _What a good mood I'm in.._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She could feel him poking her on the back over and over again. Still, she simply closed her eyes and drowned out his words, not listening to what he said. _You will never win!_ She started to get competitive, trying to get him to give up and beg for mercy.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

"Go inside the igloo please." Mari asked Alexa. Alexa nodded and went crawled to the inside of the igloo with ease. Mari grunted as she squeezed through the igloo, once she got inside she hit her head again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He smiled. "Looks like I'm going to have to do it!" He yelled, gently tackling her down into a hug. "You asked!" He smiled, his head on her shoulder. "Give up yet?" He asked, playfully.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari sat down on the ground. She sighed and closed her eyes, opening one to look at Alexa. Alexa crawled onto Mari's lap, she felt safer this way. Alexa started to feel something weird inside of her, _What is this feeling? Oh my god it can't be.._ "I have to tell you something secret, come closer to my face." Alexa asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

Her eyes popped open, widening. This was not in her plan. However, her plan was to make Kyle give up and she stuck with it, trying to pretend his head on her shoulder wasn't there. She grinned to herself, believing that she would win.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari listened to Alexa and did so.  Alexa looked Mari straight in the eyes, and moved her face closer. All of a sudden Alexa kissed Mari on the lips. Mari was shocked at first, but then she started to enjoy it, as she kissed her back.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(WHOO WHOO WHOO SHIPS 4 DAYZ)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He looked at her. Her eyes were opened. "Hah! I'm winning! Don't make me take drastic measures, give up now! I'll do anything to win, even kissing you!" He laughed, waiting for her reaction. He didn't WANT to kiss her, but he wasn't really thinking before he spoke. "Give up! Just speak to me!"


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(WOAH)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari put her hand on Alexa's head.  Alexa let go of Mari's lips, "It's okay if you don't feel the same, I don't know--" Mari shushed Alexa, "I.. feel the same." Mari replied. "Now shut up and kiss me." Mari stated smiling, going in for another kiss.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

_Okay, this was definitely not what I meant. _She strongly considered giving up, simply so they wouldn't have to handle that awkward moment. She froze for a second, pondering her options.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Take it or leave it." He said, in a negotiable fashion. It was obvious he didn't want to kiss her, but it was also obvious that he would do it if he had too.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa let go of Mari's lips yet again. "My leg wasn't hurt, but something was telling me to tell you it was, Something told me to go in for a kiss, I think we are destiny." Alexa smiled. Mari thought about it for a moment, "Could that be your gemstones power? Telling you things that are meant to happen for a reason?"  "That would be cool!" Alexa gave a cheesy smile. Alexa realized how loud she was being, but it wasn't that loud a normal tone, so she quieted down. "Since your leg isn't hurt do you want to try to figure it out now? We can stay inside the igloo, or go outside." Mari offered.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Oh god, what do I do)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(I'll get Chatzy to choose lmao)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Yay, perfect!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

(Chatzy chose don't give up)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

"We should go outside, we would have more room incase that isn't my gems power." Alexa added. "Alright, take my hand once we get outside." Mari asked of Alexa. Mari gestured towards the exit as she struggled out. Alexa followed Mari out of the igloo, yet again sliding with ease. Mari grabbed Alexa's hand gently.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(Okay C': )
She steeled herself and stayed as she was, not caring about the consequences. _He won't do it anyway._ She thought, reassured by that fact.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"A-Alright..y-you made me do this!" He yelled.

He hesitated for a moment before leaving her a quick kiss on the cheek. His face quickly turned red and his body slowly stiffened. "G-G-Give up?" He asked, laughing awkwardly.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(Why is kissing going on OMFG Zari and Rosalie have yet to kiss)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa held Mari's hand ever so gently. Mari led Alexa a little distance from the igloo. "Sit down, it will make things easier." Mari asked of Alexa.  "Oh Alright, I will." Alexa replied. Alexa sat down on the soft grass, the last time she sat down in an open space the grass felt rough and jagged. "Once you're ready, concentrate." Mari stated.  Alexa concentrated and had closed her eyes, all of a sudden she saw a vision, Mari was there. In that vision, Mari was walking, and she tripped over a blood-stained branch. Alexa had opened her eyes. "Well, did anything happen?" Mari asked. Mari started to pace around and then she tripped, over the exact same blood-stained branch in Alexa's vision.  "I-I can see the future!" Alexa quietly exclaimed. "I saw you in a vision tripping over that exact same branch!" Mari smiled, "Yay you figured out your power!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

(It's not my fault, it's Chatzy's)
She let out a small laugh. "Okay, fine, you win." She couldn't really believe it, because she never thought he'd do it. Her face was red, and she started to get up and scoot away from him, feeling embarrassed.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(lmao i know im just saying XD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"S-Sorry, I'm pretty determined to get what I want." He said, quietly. He sat in the same spot, twiddling his thumbs. He felt somewhat stiff. He smiled. "A-Atleast it wasn't a long kiss, or on the lips.." He whispered.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari gave Alexa a gentle kiss on the forehead, "I think we can call this power, future vision." Mari told Alexa.  "I like that, I think its a good name." Alexa replied. Alexa hugged Mari tightly. To Mari the hug felt so warm, she had never experienced that much affection, well from what she could remember. Mari stood up and brushed some dirt off of her knees.  Alexa stood up after Mari did, Alexa reached for Mari's hand and held it. Alexa looked up at Mari and smiled sweetly. Mari felt Alexa's hand and smiled back at her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She smiled. "R-right, just an impulse thing, I'm guessing." She stood up and looked at the ground, not sure what to do. She offered him a hand, trying to avoid his eyes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He took the hand and pulled himself up, but he was heavier than her and she didn't pull hard enough and he fell, pulling her along with her. 

"S-Sorry!" He said, beginning to sweat nervously. "J-Just leave me here, I'll get up later.." He said, and let out a quick sigh.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa brought Mari back to the igloo. Alexa went inside of the Igloo first and waited for Mari. Mari went inside of the Igloo and sat next to Alexa.  Alexa sat on Mari's lap and made out with her, being sweet and gentle.

(Now we wait for someone to walk in xD)


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(pocky calm down xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She fell on top of him, rolling off as quickly as possible. "U-um, are you sure? I'll wait for you..." Her face was becoming an even deeper shade of red.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"J-Just go, I've caused enough humiliation and irony to you." He replied. "I'll just make things worse."

He sighed, his breath appearing as fog in the cold air.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She felt a little bit of sadness. So, she decided to do what he did. She first sat down and poked him repeatedly, with increasingly harder taps. "C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, let's go together! It's getting dark, remember what happened yesterday?" She shuddered a bit.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"N-No." He said, stubbornly. He tried brushing her finger away. "Keep going, I could care less." He began to poke her back.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She dodged his attempt to get her finger off. She decided to play at guilt. "Alright, fine! I'm leaving without you." She started to walk off into the darkness.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"You're going the wrong way!" He called after her. "I'd rather not have to save you once more."

He put his hand to his forehead and shook his head. "What am I going to do with you?" He muttered to himself. 

"Bye, then!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Hmph, then don't save me!" She kept walking in the same direction. Little by little, she started to disappear into the darkness.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Aye!" He called after her. He got up, and walked after her. "Where are you going?! It's cold and dark out!" He began to worry for her safety and welfare almost immediately. He didn't want anything bad to happen to her, after all.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She grinned, as she hadn't walked far and could still hear him. She didn't make a single noise, only crouching behind a small bush.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Mizuki?!" He called out as his voice filled with worry. He eventually passed Mizuki and went so far, he found a random frozen stream. He had no idea where he was, or where the igloo was. He continued calling her name.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She decided to sneak up behind him, making sure to be as careful to not make a noise. She jumped and hugged him from the back, trying to knock him down.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

After a while of making out, Alexa put her head up against Mari's and started to giggle, "You make me so happy." Mari smiled and began to giggle along with her, Mari continued to kiss her and gave one kiss on the neck.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(idek what to do; i need lucanosa to do something since rosalie was interacting with emrys)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Ah!" He called out, falling headfirst into the stream.

"W-Where are we even?" He asked, confused. He was still in the stream.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa pushed Mari down and rolled on top of her. When Alexa pushed Mari down, Mari spread her hair over the floor. Mari put her arms around Alexa and kissed her neck again. "Don't ever leave me." Mari smiled.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(wow alexa just got here and they're already making out OTL)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She fell into the freezing stream as well. She swam up, gasping for air. "How am I supposed to know?" She started swimming towards the sides, trying to get out. She was already starting to tremble from the cold water.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (wow alexa just got here and they're already making out OTL)



(It was destiny!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(true i guess! it would be interesting if they fused like ruby and sapphire in SU; but Mari already fused OTL again)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

He saw her shivering. His jacket was too wet to make warmth. He stood up in the shallow stream and approached her. He sat close to share the little warmth they had, as he shivered frequently.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (true i guess! it would be interesting if they fused like ruby and sapphire in SU; but Mari already fused OTL again)



(I was thinking that, but isn't there a way for gems to unfuse? I should ask Luca about it.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(Oh yeah, there is! He told me when the first fusion happened; He said if a user wishes to unfuse, he can make that happen )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She rubbed her arms, incredibly tired and cold. She could see Kyle next to her and she scooted even closer to him. "So, do you know any way to get out of here? I'm so tired."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa felt Mari's warm hug, "It was pretty cold out there. Good thing I have you to warm me up." Alexa smiled sweetly. "Yeah, it was a sudden temperature drop, but that doesn't matter now." Mari looked up at the top of the igloo. _I miss my Malachite, I wonder how the Turquoise is holding up with Rosalie,_ Mari thought to herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Hopefully someone lights a fire so we can try and follow the smoke. If nobody does, well, we will have to try and manage." He replied and sighed. He innocently put an arm over her, trying to warm her up.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She put her head lightly on his shoulder, extremely worn out. She almost started to fall asleep, but thought of an idea. Jumping up, she yelled, "We can climb the trees! Right?" She started to walk towards the trunk of a large tree.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Mari picked Alexa off of her, "I'm still a little cold, so I'll make a fire, how does that sound?"  "That sounds great," Alexa smiled. Mari picked up the sticks, and some more base wood, Mari made a fire. Mari put her arm around Alexa and pulled her close. Alexa made out with Mari again. Mari felt finally happy for once in her life.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

(OMG i keep seeing Alexandra)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"There aren't many branches." He replied.

"I'll do it, I'll climb." He said, and started on a tree. "I'll tell you if I see smoke!" He called down.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

She kept climbing her tree. As he said, there weren't a lot of branches to go on, but she kept going. If she squinted, she could make out a bit of smoke coming from somewhere. "I see something!" She excitedly pointed to it, almost losing her balance and plummeting.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

(I can't wait for the walk in omg this is gonna be great xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

"Are you okay?!" He called from the trees above. He jumped down, from 6 feet up. It hurt but he didn't care. He approached Mizuki, worried for her safety.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

"Yup!" She cautiously made her way back down. "Go... this way!" She started walking south-east, waving Kyle over to her.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 9, 2015)

Alexa continued to make out with Mari, the warmth felt so good on her skin. _Thank you, my amethyst, for telling me to do this._ Alexa thought to herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kyle followed. "Are you sure you know where we're going?" He asked, curiously. He didn't want to get even MORE lost.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

"Sure, sure!" She said easily. "We'll be fine, I promise." She kept walking in the direction. Starting to get visibly freaked out, she started to walk much more slowly and carefully as they walked into darker areas.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kyle stuck by her side, unsure. He noticed the fear, apparent in her bodily movements and facial expression. He began to walk more and more cautiously. He was quiet, as he, two, was somewhat freaked out by the darker areas. He felt that his jacket had finally dried, and he put it over her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

"Ah, thank you!" Although it was nearly impossible to see in the darkness, she smiled. Shyly, she grabbed his hand. She couldn't see a single thing now, except for the occasional flashes of the moon.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

He grasped her hand gently. The patches of moonlight shone through the patches in the trees.

"For a scary, dark forest, it's not that bad." He smiled. His arm twitched a little at the thought of holding hands with Mizuki, but he didn't let go, instead smiling.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She could feel him twitching a little and she quickly let go. "Ah, sorry! I do weird things when I get freaked out..." She stayed quiet, not knowing what else to say.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"N-No, it's okay. You can keep holding my hand if you really want or need too.." He said. His face turned to a deep shade of red after he realized what he said meant. He felt his pace gradually quicken.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

"Haha, it's fine..." Her voice faded off, unsure. Staying silent for the rest of the walk, she was incredibly relieved when she finally saw the igloo and a small fire. Forgetting completely about the awkward moment before, she started to sprint inside the igloo. However, in the entrance, she could see Mari and another girl passionately making out. She stood there, frozen.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Hey, wait up-" He was cut off by the site in the igloo.

"T-The..uh.." His face turned into an even deeper red than before, as he felt his hands moving toward his and Mizuki's eyes to cover them.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Mari laughed and opened her eyes, to see Mizuki and Kyle watching her and Alexa. Mari's face turned a deep red. "Mari whats wrong?" Alexa asked, when she let go of Mari's lips. Alexa turned around and her face turned a deep shade of red as she scurried to hide behind Mari.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She slowly removed Kyle's hand from her eyes, to see a horrified Mari and her partner.
"Um, so w-what's your name?" She asked to the new girl.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"U-Uh..yeah." He said, a loss for words. He waa trying to ignore the current circumstance of events, his face was a tomato red. His hand still covered his eyes, like a toddler in a kissing scene of a movie.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> "U-Uh..yeah." He said, a loss for words. He let Mizuki pull him out of the igloo, his face was a tomato red. His hand still covered his eyes, like a toddler in a kissing scene of a movie.



(DANG IT)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (DANG IT)



(I'll edit lmao)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(It's fine, I changed it back.)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Mari looked down and realized she wasn't wearing her shirt, she had forgot to put it back on. Mari grabbed her orange tanktop quickly and put it back on. Mari looked at the ground ashamed. "H-Her name is Alexa.." Mari replied quietly.  Alexa was hiding behind Mari, like a little kid. She was too shy to talk to these people, after what that had seen.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (It's fine, I changed it back.)



(Ahhhhh shoot, I already edited it)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Alright, editing again I go cx)

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> Mari looked down and realized she wasn't wearing her shirt, she had forgot to put it back on. Mari grabbed her orange tanktop quickly and put it back on. Mari looked at the ground ashamed. "H-Her name is Alexa.." Mari replied quietly.  Alexa was hiding behind Mari, like a little kid. She was too shy to talk to these people, after what that had seen.



She scurried behind Mari to introduce herself. "Hello! My name is Mizuki!" She offered her hand out to Alexa.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa looked at the girl with wide eyes, Alexa went to reach for her hand and then decided not to. Alexa clinged to Mari's leg. Alexa's eyes were tearing up from the embaressment.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She turned back to Kyle or Mari for help. "U-uh, it's nice to meet you!" She ran back to where she was originally standing, feeling somewhat ashamed, but she didn't know why.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"M-My name is Kyle.." He said, very quietly. He'd removed his hand from his face by now and saw the huge size difference between the two, making everything much more awkward.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Mari looked at Mizuki, "She's just um shy don't worry." Mari's face toned down a little bit, but was still red. Alexa clenched her Amethyst. Alexa decided to try to peek into the future again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She coughed loudly. "E-erm, anyways, I was planning to go stargazing! We didn't really get a chance yesterday." She shot a mildly irritated look at Kyle, mainly to make him feel guilty. "Why don't we all go?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa heard something about stars, "Ooh, I love stars." Alexa quietly said. Alexa loosened her grip on Mari's leg. Mari looked at Mizuki, "I think that would be nice, thank you for the offer."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kyle felt Mitzuki's deathly stare. He gasped, and pretended to fall and slowly die at the sight of it. "Oh no, you have killed me! The cause is guilt!" He said, sarcastically.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She jumped up and down happily. "Let's go then!" She walked outside. It was clear that today was perfect for stargazing.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa let go of Mari's leg and reached for Mari's hand. Mari took Alexa's hand and held it. Mari led Alexa out of the igloo, struggling yet again and followed Mizuki.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

He walked out, shyly beside her. He fell to the ground and looked to the sky, happily. The stars were bright.

"Ah, beautiful." He smiled. He searched around for the North Star.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She smiled. "Aren't they?" She continued walking with him. She could see Mari and Alexa following close behind. _This is a really great night. Sure, I fell into a freezing stream, but it's still nice._


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Mari laid down on the ground.  "Can we sit kinda far away from them?" Alexa whispered into Mari's ear. Mari nodded and got up. Mari walked two feet away from the previous spot and laid down. Mari sprawled her hair across the ground again. Alexa laid down next to Mari, she stayed close to her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

He stood up afterwards and followed Mizuki. He felt dizzy and started to trip all over himself, almost knocking Mizuki down. He caught her before she fell, grabbing her hand.

"S-Sorry.." He scratched the back of his head.

_Stop being so clumsy!_ He thought, scolding himself. _You'll knock over an entire tree if you keep it up._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She laughed softly to herself. "It's totally fine, but why are you acting so weird?" She raised an eyebrow. "It's not like you almost knock me over all the time."
Not waiting for a reply, she started running to try to warm herself up. The stars shined brightly down, making the whole area look magical.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa looked up at the stars, and then back at Mari. "I got so embaressed back there.. I was about to cry.." Alexa stated. Mari looked over at Alexa, "It's no big deal, it's in the past and it doesn't matter anymore." Mari hugged Alexa. Mari's hug wiped away any embaressment or tears that Alexa had left. Alexa hugged Mari back and smiled.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Well..uh.." He was cut off by her running away. "Well, never mind then, I guess." He said quietly.

He flopped over onto the ground, where he turned and looked up towards the sky. It was magical. One of his arms were outstretched. He looked over and thought he saw Izzy on his arm, but blinked and she was gone. He smiled wistfully. _Guess I'm just seeing things.._


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa put her head on Mari's chest. Alexa looked up at the stars and smiled, she closed her eyes and fell asleep. Mari saw that Alexa was asleep. Mari looked at the sky for a bit, with so many thoughts inside her head. Mari had kissed Alexa on the forehead. Mari's eyes felt heavy, until they eventually closed. The two fell asleep in each others arms.
(Good night guys! :3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Dang, is he hallucinating?)
She finally ran out of breath, not seeing anyone else. She plopped down, looking at the beautiful stars. "Wow!" She said to herself. She wanted to capture this image with her mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> Alexa put her head on Mari's chest. Alexa looked up at the stars and smiled, she closed her eyes and fell asleep. Mari saw that Alexa was asleep. Mari looked at the sky for a bit, with so many thoughts inside her head. Mari had kissed Alexa on the forehead. Mari's eyes felt heavy, until they eventually closed. The two fell asleep in each others arms.
> (Good night guys! :3)



(Good night!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(He's missing Izzy ;-; )

He gasped, quietly. He turned his head to the other side. There she was, lying there beside him. She was smiling at him. He was shocked, it showed on his face. He blinked, the vision didn't go away. He turned his head to the side. There she was again, looking up at the stars. He was beginning to be angered, these visions weren't helping whatsoever. He felt a tear slowly roll down his cheek; he hadn't had the chance to even say a simple 'hello' to Izzy all day, and it was starting to get to him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Oh, okay cx I thought he was going crazy)
She couldn't see anyone else in sight. She sighed happily and closed her eyes, still conscious. She mouthed a wish she had in mind. It was a childish hope, she knew, but she didn't care.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

_Stop taunting me!_ He thought, annoyed.

Two voices, both of Izzy's, spoke in his mind.
_We aren't taunting you..._ The voices had a cocky laugh._ You're taunting yourself!_

The hallucinations disappeared. He was left alone, in utter silence, to cry on his own, in the dark and cold. A shooting star passed by. He decided to try and make a wish, even if he knew it wouldn't come true.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She got up, after having made her wish. She started to walk back to the igloo, seeing Mari and Alexa together. She looked at them and felt a bit of envy. 
_How do they just do that so easily?_ She stopped and stared at the sky, pondering her wish.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kyle shut his eyes, quickly wiping away his tears. He fought back any more tears to come. He stayed quiet.

_Stay strong, damnit! You goddamn weakling._ He scolded himself once more.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She nearly stepped on Kyle while he was crying. "Why... are you crying?" She asked blankly. "I mean, the stars are pretty, but not _that _pretty."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kyle looked up and as a confused Mizuki. "Ah..it's n-nothing." He responded. "Just a little...uh...I would rather not speak of it." He said, trying to avoid the alternative of telling her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She nodded. "Okay, that's fine, I guess. I'm going back to the igloo. Do you wanna come?" She really believed her wish would come true. It was within reach.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"O-Okay." He said. He stood up, standing straight and unraveling his rather large height.

"Let's go." He walked to the igloo.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

"Ah, I just remembered! I want to... do something, so go ahead without me! Izzy might be awake." She smiled. She wasn't technically lying, she knew that. Izzy _could_ be awake, and Mizuki really _did_ have something to do.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Can I get a little detail?" He asked, curiously. "I won't let you go without it." He grabbed her arm to prevent her from running off.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

"Why do I need to give you any detail?" She said, getting a bit irritated. "Let me go, it's my decision." She pulled her hand out of his grip, rubbing her wrist.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Alright, alright, don't get lo-" He was cut off. 

"Where's your jacket?" He asked, like an angry mother.

"Just kidding. Go out wherever, just don't get lost." He crawled into the igloo.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

_Perfect, this is my chance!_ 
"Okay!" She yelled. She started to run back into the woods. She was cold, but knew that it'd be all worth it. Running frantically through the woods, she search for where she and Kyle had been earlier.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

(Why must I have to read through 100+ posts after waking up OTL)

Izzy looked around for Kyle. She hadn't spoke to him at all that day. "Kyyyle, whera are you?" she called out. As she was looking around, she noticed something odd. She couldn't see the glow at all. In fact, she hadn't seen it since she found Liam.

Liam had climbed up a nearby tree and was sitting in it. He had a bag with him, and he was looking inside.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She finally came across the stream they were in, breathing hard. She couldn't think of any other way. She dived down deep into the cold water, holding her nose.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Izzy!" He replied. He ran up to her and kissed her, on the lips. His smile widened. "How are you?" He asked, happily.

_Finally, after all this time, we can talk._ He smiled.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(sry cx)
She started to flail in the water, needing oxygen. _Just wait, just wait._ She became faint and dizzy, with lines and spots blurring her vision.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy looked around again. "Kyyyyyyy-" She stopped when she saw Liam in a tree. She could see him looking inside his bag, but there was a deep purple glow coming from it. Just like the glow she kept on seeing before. "I knew it!"

Liam quickly closed up the bag when he heard Izzy. "What are you doing here?! Go away!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Aaahhh stahp ninjaing me)

Izzy saw Kyle and smiled. "I finally found out where the glow was coming from." she said.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

She ultimately lost consciousness, slowly drowning. She had terrifying dreams of gibberish scrawls of blood across the floral wallpaper of her old home. Eventually, she lost all her air and died.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kyle looked at Liam. "What the hell was that?" He asked. "Don't try lying, either. You know I can tell." He squinted his eyes at Liam and gave him a death-stare.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> She ultimately lost consciousness, slowly drowning. She had terrifying dreams of gibberish scrawls of blood across the floral wallpaper of her old home. Eventually, she lost all her air and died.



(WHAT)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Kyle looked at Liam. "What the hell was that?" He asked. "Don't try lying, either. You know I can tell." He squinted his eyes at Liam and gave him a death-stare.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(gg 
feel free to find her body or not, doesn't really matter)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(Is she like actually dead or what lmao I'm confused)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Yeah. Although I suppose she should also have her crystal cracked in case.)

Mizuki was finally dead. As she descended to the bottom, her wrist hit a sharp rock and cracked the moonstone that had created all of her illusions. And as she died, she had a smile on her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(That was so abrupt and unfulfilling XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Yeah, idgaf, she had her reasons)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(Ugh this RP is gonna be much less active ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(WELL WHOOPDIE DOO WE CAN JUST BRING HER BACK THROUGH VOODOO MAGIC OH WAIT WE CAN'T BECAUSE HER CRYSTAL'S CRACKED AND NO ONE GIVES A CRAP)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

(OMF)

"That wasn't anything!" he said, obviously lying. "Now go away!"

"No!" Izzy said. "I'm not going until I find out what that was!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(Bloop I don't like you anymore you're hurting my feelings)

"Stop lying a fess up to it!" He yelled at Liam, his voice angry. "Before I come over there and see myself."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Kay)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(But all the feels for nothing D: )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Yeah, but I felt she didn't have a purpose anymore. Also, it was just hard for her to interact)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(ITS NOT ALL ABOUT YOU BLOOP)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(WTF ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT AJAY DO YOU WANT HER TO BE ALIVE OR SOMETHING)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

"No! Seriously, she didn't see anything!"

"I did!!" She was telling the truth.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(No **** she was a really fun character
But now it's too late)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

(Well, the closest thing you can do to 'have her alive again' is use that regeneration stuff that Zari used xD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Stop lying!" He yelled at him. At that very moment, a dark shadow of worry and grief covered him.

_Mizuki.._ The name rung in his mind. _Mizuki, Mizuki.._

He felt immediate regret. _She's gone, isn't she._ He thought. _For good._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy looked at Kyle. "Are you okay?" she asked.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kyle looked up, incredibly grim. "Mizuki is gone, Izzy. She died..and it's my fault." He said, very monotone.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

"Wh-what?!" Izzy said, with tears in her eyes.

_Whatever_, he thought to himself. _Who was Mizuki, anyway?_ "Will you go away now?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

"I-I can't..I-I am going to sleep. He said, sadly. He crawled into the igloo and fell into a wistful sleep.

(K I gotta sleep now because school ._. Bye!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy went inside the igloo as well, crying a little. She lay down next to Kyle and went to sleep.

Liam breathed a sigh of relief. His secret wasn't out just yet. He continued to look inside his bag. There was a purple glow coming from inside. He was feeling very tired so he went down the tree and inside the igloo to sleep.

Bye!)


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

(i have just read #1251 posts wow this is the best roleplay its like a fanfic
oh and since mizuki's gone and there's an empty spot can i take it?)


Spoiler:  



*~ TBT Username: * tearypastel
*~ Charrie Name: * charm
*~ Gemstone |image required|:*


Spoiler:  bi color tourmaline











*~ Are you a fusion?:* nope
*~ Gem power(s):* the ability to heal herself and others instantly.
*~ Appearance |image required|: *


Spoiler:  charm










*~ Age:* 19
*~ Personality:* she's kind, quite secretive and an introvert, and doesn't trust easily. when you get to know her she becomes really cheery and sweet. she's really sassy and defensive too.
*~ Other: * she used to get teased a lot because of her one of a kind birthmark that takes up half of her face, and her elf shaped ears. she became more confident about it when she grew up.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (WELL WHOOPDIE DOO WE CAN JUST BRING HER BACK THROUGH VOODOO MAGIC OH WAIT WE CAN'T BECAUSE HER CRYSTAL'S CRACKED AND NO ONE GIVES A CRAP)



(o.o)



tearypastel said:


> (i have just read #1251 posts wow this is the best roleplay its like a fanfic
> oh and since mizuki's gone and there's an empty spot can i take it?)
> 
> 
> ...



(Accepted.  I'll update OP later)

Emrys pressed harder until Zari fell on the ground.  Zari's body poofed and the turquoise bubbled in Rosalie's bag.  It popped out and split back into the three gems, which all fell onto the snowy ground.  _Malachite... lapis... sapphire!  That idiot fused again already.  I wonder who else he's gonna try to kill..._ Emrys thought.  Before Rosalie could react, he snatched the sapphire and lapis and noticed the malachite fade in his hands.  _Odd._ he noted.  The malachite reformed back into Mari's palm, since the fusion was broken.  Emrys then threatened the girl.  "Who are you?  And why did you fuse with Zari?!" he asked.

(@Bloobloop: because someone restored Emrys's gem, maybe there's a chance to restore yours? ;-; if you want to come back anyways)


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Accepted.  I'll update OP later)



(yay! and rip mizuki omg)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> (yay! and rip mizuki omg)



(R.I.P. mizuki :'( )


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (your gem can heal right?  maybe you can find her gem and heal it and run off with her and become evil? since Kyle just betrayed her pretty much LOL it's just an idea)



(wait how did kyle betray her i didn't see that)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> (wait how did kyle betray her i didn't see that)



(Kyle missed Izzy and left Mizuki all on her own to go to Izzy.  ;-; if Kyle was still there Mizuki wouldn't have been alone and wouldn't drown herself)

(Also waiting on Sugar to post)


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Kyle missed Izzy and left Mizuki all on her own to go to Izzy.  ;-; if Kyle was still there Mizuki wouldn't have been alone and wouldn't drown herself)
> 
> (Also waiting on Sugar to post)



(yeah but mizuki didn't want kyle to come anyway
and what was mizuki trying to accomplish? was she committing suicide? or was there something at the bottom of the lake?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

(True; these questions are probably gonna make some conspiracy theories XD
if Kyle thinks I killed her tho I'm gonna be mad)


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (True; these questions are probably gonna make some conspiracy theories XD
> if Kyle thinks I killed her tho I'm gonna be mad)



(ooh drama!! but kyle can sense lies so it'll be fine. i think i might post my scene and wait until people are active)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

(I'm just curious, but how many characters can somebody have?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(I'll come back to this after school, see ya then!)


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

Charm woke up, feeling disoriented. It was dark and the stars were out, and It was snowing and cold. _At least I have a jumper on._ she thought. She stood up and looked around. "Where am I?" She said, picking up her backpack that was next to her. There were a pack of chips and a lemonade bottle inside the bag. _This is the stuff I brought with me to the pawn shop..._ She thought.
Suddenly, she remembered everything. The gem, the mirror, the chant and then darkness. Her right hand suddenly felt weird and she looked down at it. It was in a fist and she hadn't even noticed. Uncurling it, she gaps at the sight of a beautiful gem. _This looks like a tourmaline!_ Charm thought._ I wonder why I have it._
"Well, I want to know if anybody else is here. I'll go check!" She thought out loud. She ploped the tourmaline into her backpack and swung it over her shoulder,and then set off in a random direction, feet leaving footprints in the snow.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(Most likely daytime but it's also snowing)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (I'm just curious, but how many characters can somebody have?)



(ummmm well I guess 2 for now and maybe more later once more people die/ get poofed? make sure you differentiate between then with different font/headers though)



Sparro said:


> (I'll come back to this after school, see ya then!)



(Cya!)



tearypastel said:


> (btw is it daytime or nightime)



(Night I'm guessing?  since Mizuki and Izzy were looking at the stars)

(still waiting on sugar)


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Most likely daytime but it's also snowing)



(oh is the snow everywhere now? i thought it was only close to the igloo )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> (Night I'm guessing?  since Mizuki and Izzy were looking at the stars)



(oh okay ty)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> (oh is the snow everywhere now? i thought it was only close to the igloo )



(After Zari tried to melt it all, it started spreading everywhere throughout most of the forest.  the snow and frost is wherever Zari and the others went to)


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (After Zari tried to melt it all, it started spreading everywhere throughout most of the forest.  the snow and frost is wherever Zari and the others went to)



(oooh okay ty)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (ummmm well I guess 2 for now and maybe more later once more people die/ get poofed? make sure you differentiate between then with different font/headers though)



(noooo I was thinking of having a third character at some point ;-; Oh well, I guess having too many could make things confusing.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> (oooh okay ty)



(aye np c; )



SuperStar2361 said:


> (noooo I was thinking of having a third character at some point ;-; Oh well, I guess having too many could make things confusing.)



(Ohhhh XD yes you can get a third later on. c: )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

N





Lucanosa said:


> (aye np c; )
> 
> 
> 
> (Ohhhh XD yes you can get a third later on. c: Zari will probably die so yeah you can make one!)



(SPOILER ALERTS PLS)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> N
> 
> (SPOILER ALERTS PLS)



(CRUD WOOPS I NEED TO EDIT IT
YOU SEEN NOTHING)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (CRUD WOOPS I NEED TO EDIT IT
> YOU SEEN NOTHING)



(IT'S TOO LATE FOR YOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUU
because I quoted it )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Going to school, I'll lurk for a bit and then I'm gone )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

(THANKS FOR SPOILING IT)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (THANKS FOR SPOILING IT)



(He'll live for awhile yet don't worry LOL he's just poofed right now anyways)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

(Wait there isn't a form or anything for Emrys yet o: 

*waits for a timeskip because both of my characters are asleep*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Wait there isn't a form or anything for Emrys yet o:
> 
> *waits for a timeskip because both of my characters are asleep*)



(I was gonna wait till Sugar posts and they interact

*waiting for Sugar to post so I can time skip*)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

(OMG FML 0-0 PLAHZ DONT KILL MY CHARACTER ;;-;;. I'm just not on very much during the weekends..Did no one read my last post? My character fell into a coma..I guess..)
Alice rolled around, still being unaware she was in a coma. She saw the boy again. It looked like he had red hair (is it ok if I do dis? By the boy I'm talking about zari. Y'know, red hair :3) "Hello?" Alice called out to the boy. She walked closer. She saw his face, still looking unfamiliar.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

(I just realised something.

Emrys + Zari = Izzy

oooo: )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

(Like omg why mizukiiii??? Oh well, barely got to know her.. Liek what even, at Alexa x Mari)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (OMG FML 0-0 PLAHZ DONT KILL MY CHARACTER ;;-;;. I'm just not on very much during the weekends..Did no one read my last post? My character fell into a coma..I guess..)
> Alice rolled around, still being unaware she was in a coma. She saw the boy again. It looked like he had red hair (is it ok if I do dis? By the boy I'm talking about zari. Y'know, red hair :3) "Hello?" Alice called out to the boy. She walked closer. She saw his face, still looking unfamiliar.



(Zari is poofed so this is in the dream realm right?  xD *confused*)



SuperStar2361 said:


> (I just realised something.
> 
> Emrys + Zari = Izzy
> 
> oooo: )



(OOOO: oml)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Zari is poofed so this is in the dream realm right?  xD *confused*)
> 
> 
> 
> (OOOO: oml)



(Yeah I guess, I just remembered something about him in the dream realm)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Zari found himself in the dream realm, but everything was black.  He couldn't move his body, and he couldn't see or feel anything.  _Well I guess Emrys poofed me,_ he realized. Zari was worried what Emrys might do to Rosalie back at the gem sanctuary he made.
He suddenly heard a voice calling for him... he didn't remember who's it was; _it must have been someone I hadn't met yet..._ He felt it was girl, not poofed but in a coma.  _Hello?_ he responded.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

"Hello!" Alice said to Zari. "What's your name?" She said, thinking this was the real world

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Reading while waiting for something to happen..)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Reading while waiting for something to happen..)



(When you're awkwardly afk and come back to see that)

Zari heard the voice again.... "Hello?  I'm Zari... who are you?" he asked.
He wondered how long it would take for someone to regenerate him.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

"I'm Alice!" She said as she walked towards him


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

Zari heard the voice get louder; _she must be coming closer.  Gosh I wish they knew how to regenerate gems,_ he said in his mind.  He thoughts seemed to be projected into this death/dream world though, and he faintly heard his own thoughts aloud.

Emrys was in front of the entrance to the tree-gem sanctuary, and was holding his ruby.  "Who are you and where is Zari's gem!?" he yelled at Rosalie.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

(I'm confused who's red?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 10, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (I'm confused who's red?)



(I posted earlier about my secondary charrie coming into play :3 it's aways back
red = emrys, blue = zari)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

(Ah, sorry!)
"Hm? Were you talking to me?(idk lmao) My name's Alice. And yours?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa slowly opened her eyes, she felt Mari's arm around her. Mari awoke, and felt something strange in her left palm. Mari slowly lifted her palm to her face and opened up her hand. Mari saw her Malachite was back.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy woke up and looked around to see who was awake. She saw that Mari and Alexa were awake, but Liam wasn't in the igloo. She got up and decided to look outside for him, and try to finally find out what the glow was coming from.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa looked over at Mari's left palm, noticing a blue-green gemstone. "Is that your gemstone?" Alexa asked. Mari nodded, "Yup, for some odd reason though it's stuck inside my hand." Mari sat up and closed her hand.  Alexa got on Mari's lap, "What does your gemstone do?" Alexa asked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

While Izzy was looking around, she suddenly tripped over something and fell onto the snow. She got up and turned around to see what she had tripped over, but it had mysteriously disappeared. _What was that...?_


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

"My gemstone, creates a protective bubble around me, and I can't control it unless I'm fused." Mari sighed.  "Oh I see." Alexa replied, she didn't notice Mari said something about 'fusion'.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy looked around again, and saw the glow in the distance. "Liam!" she yelled, and began running towards it. The glow disappeared as she got closer. "Liam, where are you?!"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Alexa looked into the future, seeing herself holding a green and purple gemstone. "That Fluorite is lovely." Some voice she couldn't make out replied. Alexa's vision was cut off after that line. Mari saw Alexa, and she looked like she was spaced out. "Alexa? Are you okay?" Mari asked. Alexa didn't reply. Mari gently shook Alexa. Alexa snapped out of the vision and saw Mari gently shaking her. "I-I'm fine.. I was just using my power." Alexa replied. "What did you see?" Mari asked, while tilting her head, in curiosity.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

She looked around and saw the glow again, this time further away. _Where's he going?_ She tried to run towards it again.


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

(OMG MIZUKI DIED RIP, ILL POST LATER; Homework & Eating OTL)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

The glow disappeared. Izzy was beginning to get tired, but she continued to run.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

"I saw me holding a purple-green gemstone, I think it was a Fluorite." Alexa replied. Mari nodded, _A purple-green gemstone? Is that hinting to some sort of fusion?_ Mari thought to herself.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

(Le me waiting for Luca)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy was getting tired, so she stopped and looked around once again. "Liam, if this is some sort of joke, it's not funny!" She then saw the glow again, in the opposite direction she was running towards. She walked towards it, but it disappeared again. She sighed. She carried on walking.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Mari looked at Alexa, "Alexa, have you ever heard of fusion?"  "No, whats fusion?" Alexa asked.


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

"I-I.." Rosalie said, still speechless. "He wanted to!" She told Emrys, not knowing what to say. She was half-scared, and half-worried. She just spat out whatever, since she was scared so much.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> "I-I.." Rosalie said, still speechless. "He wanted to!" She told Emrys, not knowing what to say. She was half-scared, and half-worried. She just spat out whatever, since she was scared so much.



(Ah I saw slightly confused who's in the dream realm. Alice(me), emry, Rosalie, and zari..right?)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

"Fusion, is the combination of two or more gems, it makes gems better and stronger. I think what you saw in your vision was a fusion gem." Mari replied.  "Oh, fusion sounds cool! Do you know who's gem that was?" Alexa asked.

(Subtle foreshadowing)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

She continued to walk in the same direction to get back towards the igloo. But then she suddenly tripped over something again. _What do I keep on tripping over?!_ She tried to get up and walk again, but she felt something grab onto her leg and make her fall back down again. She turned to see what it was, and her eyes widened when she saw some glowing purple hair wrapped around her leg.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

Alice said to Rosalie,"look at that, another person I haven't met. How many people _are_ here in this forest, or wherever it is I woke up in?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

"I think I might have an idea." Mari nudged towards Alexa.  Alexa got the hint, "I don't know how to fuse, but Mari will you fuse with me?" Alexa asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

(Knew it was gonna happen..maybe Alexa will be evil!! You never know~~)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Ah I saw slightly confused who's in the dream realm. Alice(me), emry, Rosalie, and zari..right?)



(I think it's just Zari and Alice. Rosalie and Emrys are somewhere around where the hollow tree thing with all the 'bubbled' gems are)


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Rosalie saw that Zari's body had been poofed. "What did you do to Zari?! I mean, I've seen this before, but what did you do?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

"Liam, is that you?" she called out, but there was no response. She then heard a faint giggle coming from somewhere. But she wasn't able to figure out where it came from, because the next thing she knew, she was almost completely wrapped up in hair. Izzy screamed, and struggled to get out. "Let me go!"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

"Give me your Amethyst please." Mari asked.  Alexa nodded and handed Mari her Amethyst. Mari remembered what Zari did to her, and she repeated that. Mari's gem faded away from her left palm into the Amethyst. The new gemstone shined, "Fluorite, that is what this gemstone is." Mari whispered.  Alexa's eyes lit up. "It's so pretty, so now our gems are one?" Alexa asked.  "Yes." Mari replied. Mari felt a strong feeling from this gemstone, it was _love._ The Fluorite was going to be a stable fusion, because the two loved eachother so much.



Spoiler: Fluorite











(I guess the combined power is, The bubble is stronger and Mari can control it. It's spikes surrond it again. Alexa now can summon a little bubble that lets her show others possibilites for the future, but only if she trusts you it will work.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

(Hi I'm back, information on what happened please? )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Hi I'm back, information on what happened please? )



(Zari got poofed into his own gem by Emrys, Mari and Alexa fused, and we're finally finding out what Liam's gem and powers are! ...That's all I can remember off the top of my head.)

Izzy heard the giggle again, this time much closer. She then heard footsteps coming closer and closer. "Just let me go...!" she shouted, though not as loud as last time. She suddenly began to feel sleepy, though she had no idea why. She then saw someone walk up to her. She recognised the striped T-shirt and shorts, but the person had glowing purple hair that was mostly wrapped around Izzy instead of the short, blonde hair that Liam had. "Let..." She let out a yawn before finishing her sentence. "...me go..." She was struggling to stay awake.

Liam stopped laughing and looked at her curiously, while he held his gem in his hand. It was a purple, glowing sugilite. He knew Izzy wasn't that tired earlier, because he had seen her trying to chase after him. _Is my gem doing this to her?_



Spoiler: Oh look a sugilite







- - - Post Merge - - -

(I gotta go to sleep now. Night!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (He'll live for awhile yet don't worry LOL he's just poofed right now anyways)



(what)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (@Bloobloop: because someone restored Emrys's gem, maybe there's a chance to restore yours? ;-; if you want to come back anyways)


(Haha, I'm actually okay with that. I feel kind of bad, so why not?)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

Mari held the Fluorite close, "I love you Alexa." Mari then hugged Alexa and kissed her forehead.  Alexa smiled, "I love you too, Mari." Alexa hugged Mari tightly.


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

(Bump~ gtg to bed in an hour or 2)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(BUUUUUMP)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (what)



(I was planning to kill off Zari after awhile but I guess I won't xD)



Bloobloop said:


> (Haha, I'm actually okay with that. I feel kind of bad, so why not?)



(okay!  Tearypastel's gem power is healing... so it's possible! c: plus whoever healed Emrys's gem might heal hers too)

In the dream realm, Zari heard the voice fade... he fell back asleep, losing all thoughts and the bit of consciousness he had in the poofed and comatose dream realm.

Emrys held the three gems in his hands, ruby, sapphire, and lapis.  He calmed down.  He knew if he was to get any information out of this... pesky blue gem of a lapis, he would have to do it subtly and with kind words.  Using the power of the sapphire, Emrys bubbled Rosalie's lapis and let it float with Alexandra's rose quartz inside the tree hollow.  He then tucked the blue and red glowing gems into his pocket and asked the girl, "What is your name?  And why did you fuse with Zari?"  He was super impatient, but he knew if he 'befriended' her, she would take him to the other gems so he could harvest them.

(Yes, Emrys is a gem harvester LOL that's how Zari got the idea of bubbling gems and storing them somewhere hidden, like the inside of a tree.  And forms will be updated now~)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

"M-my name is Alice...I didn't fuse with zari, I don't even know what fusing is! I just got here-" Alice stopped, realizing she wasn't in the real world. "I just got here...through the portal..and I think I'm pretty sure I'm sleeping..so this is all just a dream!!" Alice was relieved, except that she didn't know it _was_ real.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Eventually Izzy couldn't stay awake any longer and fell asleep.

After a few seconds, Liam tried to shake her a little to wake her up, but she stayed fast asleep. "Wake uuuup," he said loudly. She was still asleep. _Hmm... maybe she'll wake up if I let her go._ He put his gem in his pocket and his hair went back to normal, and Izzy was lying down on the snow, still asleep. He was about to try waking her up again, but then he saw her bag. _I wonder..._ He sneakily went over to her and opened her bag, trying not to wake her up. He saw her gem inside, along with a few empty crisp packets. He reached inside, took the gem out, closed her bag and put Izzy's gem in his bag. He then picked her up and began to carry her back to the igloo.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> "M-my name is Alice...I didn't fuse with zari, I don't even know what fusing is! I just got here-" Alice stopped, realizing she wasn't in the real world. "I just got here...through the portal..and I think I'm pretty sure I'm sleeping..so this is all just a dream!!" Alice was relieved, except that she didn't know it _was_ real.



(Wait so I'm guessing Alice just popped into the gem realm, and she connected to Zari when he was poofed inside his gem telepathically from far away? xD)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Wait so I'm guessing Alice just popped into the gem realm, and she connected to Zari when he was poofed inside his gem telepathically from far away? xD)



(Well she went to sleep, is currently in a coma, and is apparently in the gem realm..I think XD)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Well she went to sleep, is currently in a coma, and is apparently in the gem realm..I think XD)



(X"D so confused rn
okay so she's in a coma irl, but she dreamed of going through the portal and into the gem realm, even though she _actually_ did, and in the process she connected telepathically to Zari (who's also in a coma sorta not really) and now she's fully awake in the gem realm
is that right?  help me out here ; - ; )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (X"D so confused rn
> okay so she's in a coma irl, but she dreamed of going through the portal and into the gem realm, even though she _actually_ did, and in the process she connected telepathically to Zari (who's also in a coma sorta not really) and now she's fully awake in the gem realm
> is that right?  help me out here ; - ; )


(I guess so XD I originally thought of the dream realm and the gem realm taking place while sleeping of in their minds..?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

(Ah! xD the Gem Realm is the realm with the forest and the gems etc and the dream realm is the realm you're connected to when you're poofed, unconscious, etc inside the gem realm.)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Ah! xD the Gem Realm is the realm with the forest and the gems etc and the dream realm is the realm you're connected to when you're poofed, unconscious, etc inside the gem realm.)



(So she's just in a coma right now..and in the dream realm I suppose..? Idek)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Eventually Liam made his way back to the igloo. He put Izzy down next to the entrance and ran off. He was curious about what would happen if he tried to use somebody else's gem. Messing around with Izzy earlier using his gem's powers (unintentionally) gave him the perfect opportunity to find out for himself.

(OK, so what would happen if Liam tried to use Izzy's gem? I'm not too sure .-.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (So she's just in a coma right now..and in the dream realm I suppose..? Idek)



(omg the confusion
xD she should just wake up back in the igloo for the sake of confusion otl)



SuperStar2361 said:


> Eventually Liam made his way back to the igloo. He put Izzy down next to the entrance and ran off. He was curious about what would happen if he tried to use somebody else's gem. Messing around with Izzy earlier using his gem's powers (unintentionally) gave him the perfect opportunity to find out for himself.
> 
> (OK, so what would happen if Liam tried to use Izzy's gem? I'm not too sure .-.)



(Liam would start a fire, like how Izzy could.  :3)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Liam would start a fire, like how Izzy could.  :3)



(Ohhh, OK. I thought they might end up fusing or something, but I wasn't too sure. Would they only fuse if he tried to use both gems at once or something?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Ohhh, OK. I thought they might end up fusing or something, but I wasn't too sure. Would they only fuse if he tried to use both gems at once or something?)



(Yup!  That's how you fuse, is you use the powers of multiple gems at the same time.
 I can foresee another fusion soon eheh)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Yup!  That's how you fuse, is you use the powers of multiple gems at the same time.
> I can foresee another fusion soon eheh)



(Oh, really? Hmm, I wonder which gems the fusion will involve 

Just one last question for now - if Liam did make the two gems fuse, would Izzy also be able to use their powers?)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (omg the confusion
> xD she should just wake up back in the igloo for the sake of confusion otl)
> 
> 
> ...



(Aw I wanted story things to happen XD but ok c
Alice woke up, in a daze, confused about what had just happened. "Well then.. I guess it _was_ just a dream! Yay!" Alice said to herself. She saw another 2 unfamiliar people. "Hello, apparently I just woke up from a coma..I think," Alice said. "Say..what's fusing?  And who is zari?" (I think his name was the only one said in dialogue at the time)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(Oh, and would the two be able to sorta speak telepathically to each other, like Zari, Rosalie and Mari were able to while they were fused?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Oh, really? Hmm, I wonder which gems the fusion will involve
> 
> Just one last question for now - if Liam did make the two gems fuse, would Izzy also be able to use their powers?)



(Yes and no... whoever is holding the gem can use all of the powers combined within it, so technically yes, as long as she's holding it)



SuperStar2361 said:


> (Oh, and would the two be able to sorta speak telepathically to each other, like Zari, Rosalie and Mari were able to while they were fused?)



(Yup!)

(I wonder if anyone is gonna find Rosalie and Emrys at the tree hollow xD)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Yes and no... whoever is holding the gem can use all of the powers combined within it, so technically yes, as long as she's holding it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Ohhhh OK!)

Liam got Izzy's gem back out of his bag once he was far away from the others. He then put the gem in his pocket and climbed up a nearby tree and sat in it. He took Izzy's gem out again and looked at it closely. _She never told me what_ her _gem does!_ He was holding onto a branch using his other hand so he wouldn't fall. _I guess there's only one way to-_ He stopped when he noticed that the branch he was holding had caught on fire. He quickly climbed back down before he could get burnt by it. _So that's what it does..._ he thought to himself as he stood back and watched the fire spread to the rest of the tree.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(bumperino)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 11, 2015)

(Just waiting on Lucanosa to respond c: )


----------



## milkyi (Nov 11, 2015)

Mari woke up, with the Fluorite in her hand. Mari crawled outside of the igloo, and looked around. Alexa was still sound asleep.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Liam then thought for a moment. _What happens if I try to use hers as well as mine...?_ He got his gem out from his pocket, and now had it in one hand, and Izzy's gem in the other. He looked at a nearby tree. _That'll be good to test this on_, he thought. First, he used his gem, and both his gem and his hair began to glow a deep purple. He then made his hair wrap itself around the tree.

Izzy woke up and looked around her. _How did I get out here...?_ She couldn't remember chasing after Liam, or finding out about his gem's powers. She was feeling cold because she had been lying down on the snow, so she went inside the igloo.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

Alice saw the girl walk in. (Read my previous post plaz c:. That's what I say to you..I'm too lazy to write it again and I forgot most of it XD)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Alice saw the girl walk in. (Read my previous post plaz c:. That's what I say to you..I'm too lazy to write it again and I forgot most of it XD)



(Wait, is Alice at the igloo or...?)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

(Yesh. She just woke up from 3(?) days of sleep. I was talking to zari and emrys. Then poof-I woke up(just to avoid confusion lol))


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Yesh. She just woke up from 3(?) days of sleep. I was talking to zari and emrys. Then poof-I woke up(just to avoid confusion lol))



(Ohhhh OK!)

Izzy looked around the igloo and saw yet another unfamiliar person. "Did everyone in the world find their way here or something?!" she muttered. She wanted to hold her gem to warm herself up, so she sat down and opened up her bag, expecting to see her glowing red garnet in there. But it wasn't. She looked in her bag some more, but she couldn't find it in there. She began to panic, and rushed back out to look for it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

Zari awoke again, and found himself inside a giant blue gem-shaped room.  The walls and floor glowed a deep blue and he could see through them; everything around it was pitch black.  _I'm trapped inside my gem,_ he realized again.  He noticed a deep burn in his chest, and surprisingly he didn't feel much pain.  Before, he didn't even realize he was poofed, but now he had no other explanation for this.

(idek, I'm just waiting on Sugar to post :/ )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Next, Liam looked at Izzy's gem and focused. The tree suddenly burst into flames. _Cool!_ he thought to himself. He wanted to try it again, but when he looked at the two gems they began to glow very brightly. _What's happening...?_ The gems began to float up into the air and turned into two glowing, white blobs. The two blobs then morphed together and created a very bright light that lasted a few moments. When it disappeared, Liam saw a glowing gem in his hands that was larger than Izzy's gem and his before they had fused. It was a pink spinel.



Spoiler: Le image of le pink spinel of spinelyness








(OK, so now I have some explaining to do involving Izzy's and Liam's gems.

Liam's gem's power is prehensile hair. If he wraps someone up with his hair, that person will begin to feel sleepy until they eventually fall asleep. The person won't be able to wake up until Liam lets them go. When they wake up, there is a chance of the person forgetting some things that happened before they fell asleep. However, using this power can make Liam tired, and if he uses it for too long, he will end up falling asleep.

The Izzy/Liam fusion's powers are similar to what Izzy's and Liam's powers were before they fused, but of course there are a few changes. Because the two are now fused thanks to Liam's little 'experiment', they can use either Liam's or Izzy's powers, or even both at once. With Liam's powers, the person who has the gem's hair can now either make people sleepy much faster than he could before, or make them forget things. Also, using his power doesn't make them feel tired. With Izzy's, they don't have to touch something with their hand to make something get warm/hot/catch fire. They also don't go insane from using their power too much.

...Yes, Izzy could go insane if she used her power too much. But she's never needed to use it that much, so the worst that's happened to her so far was her randomly giggling.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Liam looked around, and saw that the snow around him had melted. But then he suddenly felt his head spinning, as his and Izzy's minds connected. He knew the two gems coming together to form another one had something to do with the strange feeling he felt, but he didn't know why.

Izzy frantically looked around outside for her gem, but she couldn't find it. "Where is it?!" she said, panicked. She suddenly felt her head spinning. _Why do I feel like this all of a sudden?_ Unlike Liam, she had no idea what had caused it.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

(Oh noez!)
Alice replied," apparently so!" She saw the girl run outside. Alice followed. "I'll help you find it, if you'd like..what does it look like?" Alice offered. She noticed the boy in the tree. "Hello! What's going on?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(Who's the boy in the tree? o.o)

Izzy saw the new girl again. "It's red, and it glows. It's also really warm and has steam coming off it." she said. "I just woke up out here for some reason. I know I went inside last night to sleep, but I can't remember how I ended up out here, or why my gem's gone." She was scared incase Zari had taken it and was going to use its powers to kill the others.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

(I mean Liam)
"Huh..weird stuff going on here..sorry to hear about your gem, I'll start looking. Say, what's your name? Mines Alice," she said with a smile. She whistled for that same hawk of when she first came to the forest. "Look for a gem, a glowing red one with smoke coming off of it." The hawk cawed with agreement and took off.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(But Liam isn't in the tree anymore  And he's too far away from Izzy and Alice for them to see him.)

"I'm Izzy," she said. She then saw Alice telling a hawk to help them find her gem. "You can talk to animals?" she asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

(Oh..derp)
"Hm? Yes, I can. That very hawk helped me find the igloo matter of fact," Alice said.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

"Really? Is that what your gem does?" she asked while she continued to search for her gem.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

"Mhmm..I think it's pretty neat! What does your gem do..?" Alice asked, continuing to look for the gem.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

"It controls fire... and heat." She suddenly felt dizzy again, only this time she felt worse.

Meanwhile, over where Liam was, he was beginning to feel a lot worse, too. He was worried that he might faint. He quickly put the fused gem in his bag and tried to walk as fast as he could back to the igloo.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

"Ah I figured, since it's red and smoking..are you alright?" Alice said. She saw the hawk come back. "I didn't see any gem of anykind.. But I did see someone. I couldn't recognize them though. They were heading towards the igloo," the hawk said to Alice. "Someone's heading towards the igloo. The hawk was unable to recognize them though," Alice said to izzy.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

"I don't know... I've been feeling weird... since I woke up..." She felt like she was about to faint.

Liam continued to walk to the igloo, though he was feeling very weak now.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

"Hm..I see..should we head back to the igloo? You should get some rest. Plus, _someone_ is at the igloo.." Alice said. She helped izzy stand up straight.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(I thought Izzy and Alice were just outside the igloo. .-.)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

(Oh lmao.  editing last post…)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Liam was nearly at the igloo. But the feeling he felt after his gem fused with Izzy's was too strong for him to handle. He fell onto the snow not far from the igloo, unconscious.

"Yeah... you're..." She was unable to finish her sentence, because she had fainted too, at the exact same time Liam did.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

"Izzy??! Izzy get up!" Alice called for a bear, to help bring back izzy. "Follow me.." Alice said to the bear. She headed towards the igloo and saw an unconscious boy outside of it. "Hello?" She noticed the bag. She took it and looked inside. She saw a gem. She put it back in the bag and set it inside the igloo. She dragged izzy in and set her on a bed and put a blanked over her. Alice went outside with the bag to see what the gem did. She held it and focused. She saw snow melt! "Is this..izzy's gem? No..it's not red.." Alice decided to gather some sticks to see if it could set fire. Surely enough, it did. Alice ran back inside. "Izzy! Izzy! Wake up! I think I found your gem!!"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(TBT was post merging when it shouldn't )

Izzy and Liam were still unconscious.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

(I gtg)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(Oh, OK. Bye!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

(What happened?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

(All I remember is that Izzy tried to finally find out where the glow was coming from, but then she finds out it's from Liam using his gem's powers. But then Liam accidentally made her fall asleep using his powers and made her forget about finding out his powers. He then stole her gem before taking her back to the igloo. He ran off and accidentally fused his gem with Izzy's, while back at the igloo Izzy looked for her gem with help from Alice. Then Liam got back and both Izzy and Liam passed out from the fusion, though Izzy has no idea that Liam has fused his gem with hers.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

(What happened when I was gone?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (What happened?)





Sugarella said:


> (What happened when I was gone?)



(OTL too much, y'all will have to just read it like how I am right now)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (OTL too much, y'all will have to just read it like how I am right now)



(But I'm so tired rip)


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

(oh whoops i saw emrys talking to rosalie just now)

"I'm Rosalie!" She told Emrys, getting angry. "I don't know where his gem is. The last time I saw it is when we fused."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (But I'm so tired rip)



(so am I. rip in pieces)



Sugarella said:


> (oh whoops i saw emrys talking to rosalie just now)
> 
> "I'm Rosalie!" She told Emrys, getting angry. "I don't know where his gem is. The last time I saw it is when we fused."



(LOL sorry xD this might be a repeat of what already happened so woops if it is)

Emrys watched as the Turquoise flew out of Rosalie's bag and bubbled, until it finally popped and split into Malachite, Lapis Lazuli, and Sapphire.  His eyes got big as he seen the gems plop onto the snowy ground, and the Malachite bubble further and finally poof away. (it's back in Mari's palm).  He looked at the girl, Rosalie, accusingly.  "Give me his gem, and yours too.  Now!" he threatened.  The blue fire in his palm burned brighter as he was saying this.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

(Hey you aren't the one who played a soccer game with only 9 on the field, not 10 Luca >:'( )


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

(woops)

Rosalie looked shocked as she seen the turquoise pop into the three gems it was fused in. "I... Okay, fine." She picked the lapis and sapphire off the ground, and gave them to Emrys. "Happy now?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Hey you aren't the one who played a soccer game with only 9 on the field, not 10 Luca >:'( )



rolleyes

Emrys took them out of her hands and felt the Sapphire's cool water magic, and the calmness of the Lapis.  The two seemed like they were a perfect match for fusion; except for the strange malachite.  "So, the lapis is yours, huh?" he asked, feeling its magic.  He wasn't about to let the girl get away, so using the Sapphire, he froze her in chains that were frozen to the gem sanctuary.  He felt the Lapis was almost identical to the Sapphire in terms of magic, except it was less powerful, and more calm.  He bubbled it with the sapphire's ice and let it float alone with the rose quartz, making sure it flew out of her reach.  "Answer some questions, and your pretty little blue gem will be back in your hands." he threatened.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Rosalie felt as she was frozen in chains by Emrys. "L-Let me go!" She yelled out. _Ugh, Zari, wake up.._ she told herself. "Oh, more questions? All right." She told Emrys. She was eager to get out of the chains she was in.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 11, 2015)

(Oh, is Zari regenerated now?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

(No, Rosalie has answer questions for Emrys, so she can get Zari and her's gem so she can try to regenerate him.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Kyle awoke. He was alone in the igloo. He realized how long he had been sleeping. He stood up and left the igloo, entering the clearing.
_I musta been out for a while, where the hell is everyone?_ He thought.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

Izzy woke up, and saw a pink gem next to her. _That's not my gem..._ She was worried about where her gem was. But she had no idea who this pink gem belonged to. She'd never seen it before. She left it there and went outside the igloo. When she saw Kyle, she ran up to him and hugged him. "Have you seen my gem anywhere?" she asked.

Just then, Liam woke up. He looked inside his bag, but 'his' gem wasn't there. He went inside the igloo, and found it in there. He put it in his bag then went back out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

He was surprised by Izzy, he never saw her. He still hugged her back.

"N-No, it's gone?" He asked, confused. "How'd you lose it?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 11, 2015)

(Bump!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

(bump??)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(Back c: )
"You're awake izzy..I was worried. Someone's passed out outside the igloo..I dunno who..or who this is," Alice said, pointing to Kyle. "I found the gem with the boy..it melted the snow and set sticks on fire.."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

"I don't know. I woke up outside the igloo, and it was gone." She was so worried that she had tears in her eyes.

Liam saw Izzy and quietly chuckled to himself. He knew what had happened to it, but he didn't say anything because he knew that Kyle could sense lies. He began to walk away. He wanted to test out his new powers.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

(I'm sorry but I'm quitting TBT now! ^^ Please don't post in here until I'm back; I finally have no reason to be on here.  It's distracting me during school and eating up my free time.  I'll probably be back in Dec./next event.  Ask Sugarella for entry into STFR if you're desperate to talk to me lol and she can send you the passcode into the chat.  Sorry lmao bye!!
P.S. pretend this is the end of chapter one)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

"But that can't be my gem." she said. "That gem's pink, not red."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(WAIT WHAT ;-; )


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I'm sorry but I'm quitting TBT now! ^^ Please don't post in here until I'm back; I finally have no reason to be on here.  It's distracting me during school and eating up my free time.  I'll probably be back in Dec./next event.  Ask Sugarella for entry into STFR if you're desperate to talk to me lol and she can send you the passcode into the chat.  Sorry lmao bye!!
> P.S. pretend this is the end of chapter one)



(Catch you later then!  )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I'm sorry but I'm quitting TBT now! ^^ Please don't post in here until I'm back; I finally have no reason to be on here.  It's distracting me during school and eating up my free time.  I'll probably be back in Dec./next event.  Ask Sugarella for entry into STFR if you're desperate to talk to me lol and she can send you the passcode into the chat.  Sorry lmao bye!!
> P.S. pretend this is the end of chapter one)



(Dang ;-; )


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I'm sorry but I'm quitting TBT now! ^^ Please don't post in here until I'm back; I finally have no reason to be on here.  It's distracting me during school and eating up my free time.  I'll probably be back in Dec./next event.  Ask Sugarella for entry into STFR if you're desperate to talk to me lol and she can send you the passcode into the chat.  Sorry lmao bye!!
> P.S. pretend this is the end of chapter one)



(wow i haven't even met anybody yet any you're quitting? ah well see you next time i guess c: )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I'm sorry but I'm quitting TBT now! ^^ Please don't post in here until I'm back; I finally have no reason to be on here.  It's distracting me during school and eating up my free time.  I'll probably be back in Dec./next event.  Ask Sugarella for entry into STFR if you're desperate to talk to me lol and she can send you the passcode into the chat.  Sorry lmao bye!!
> P.S. pretend this is the end of chapter one)



(Aw  )
"Huh...it set fire though.. And pink is close to red..?" Alice said, thinking about what the word "fusion" meant. "Say..what's a fusion?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I'm sorry but I'm quitting TBT now! ^^ Please don't post in here until I'm back; I finally have no reason to be on here.  It's distracting me during school and eating up my free time.  I'll probably be back in Dec./next event.  Ask Sugarella for entry into STFR if you're desperate to talk to me lol and she can send you the passcode into the chat.  Sorry lmao bye!!
> P.S. pretend this is the end of chapter one)



(Ugh I'm sorry I overreacted over something stupid.  I'll stay and keep the RP up.
I just get sick of people hatred, stupidity, and saltiness. smh I'm surprised more people haven't quit tbh
I'll update OP later)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Mari woke up, with Alexa in one arm, and the Fluorite in the other hand.  Alexa opened her eyes, and yawned.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(Wait is Alexa and mari in the igloo?)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Wait is Alexa and mari in the igloo?)



(yes.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Wait is Alexa and mari in the igloo?)



(I think?)

Emrys looked at the girl, Rosalie, and seen how scared she was.  _Maybe I'll fuse with Zari... since he's poofed it'll prevent him from regenerating... hm yes. I think I will._ Emrys decided in his mind.  He walked closer to Rosalie and asked, "How many gems do you know, and what are their powers? And where are they?  If you bring me to them, I'll give you back your lapis.  Does that sound like a fair trade?"  He knew there would be many gems like his: very powerful, but if he force-fused the ruby and sapphire, there wouldn't be anyone who could stop them.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

(OMG YESSSS YOU AREN'T LEAVING DDDDDDDDD)



KawaiiLotus said:


> (Aw  )
> "Huh...it set fire though.. And pink is close to red..?" Alice said, thinking about what the word "fusion" meant. "Say..what's a fusion?"



"I don't know." she said. "But that can't be my gem... Can it?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

"Like I said, I found it with an unconscious boy outside. Here's his bag," Alice said, handing the bag to izzy.
"Oh, hello! New people every time I turn around!" Alice said to Mari and Alexa. "So..what's a fusion?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Mari looked at Alice, "Uh fusion is.." Mari held up the Fluorite, "This is fusion."  Alexa watched the Fluorite sparkle, and her eyes lit up.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

(But Liam went off with the gem and his bag  )

"An unconscious boy? What did he look like?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Alice looked at Mari, confused, and head tilted. "Say what now?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> (But Liam went off with the gem and his bag  )
> 
> "An unconscious boy? What did he look like?"



(While he was unconscious, I took the bag..)
"Well um..he had yellow hair, a baseball hat, a yellow an black shirt..lots of yellow," Alice told Izzy


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

"This gemstone, is a fusion gem." Mari replied while looking at Alice.  "Yup! That's right, it's our fusion gemstone!" Alexa smiled.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

(Yes, but then he found it and got it back... I think DX)

Izzy saw Mari's and Alexa's gem. "It's so pretty! What does it do?" she asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

"I'm still confused.." Alice said to the girls. "What are your names by the way? I'm Alice," she said with a smile.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

"My name is Mari." Mari replied while looking at Alice,  "And I'm Alexa!" Alexa replied. Mari then looked over to Izzy, "Actually, I'm not quite sure yet."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(Alice didn't go to sleep, she was sitting by izzy during the time..)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

(Waiting on Sugar to post so Emrys can continue harvesting gems)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

"Do you know if you're still able to use your powers while your gems are like that?" she asked.

(Wait who said Alice was asleep?  )


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Mari took a deep breath. "Yes we can still use our powers, the fusion makes our gems stronger." Mari replied.  Alexa nodded listening to the others converse.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

"Oh, that's cool-" Izzy stopped and thought about the gem Liam had, and suddenly realised something. She turned to Alice, looking both nervous and shocked. "...Alice, did you say that the pink gem can create fire...?" She was afraid of what Alice was going to say next.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

"..yes, I'm afraid so." Alice said with a cold look on her face. 
(No one?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Izzy gasped. She remembered Liam taking the pink gem and walking off. "We have to find Liam!" she said, and quickly got up.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Mari stood up, "Let me go with you."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Alice ran out of the igloo and whistled for the hawk. "Quick, you _need_ to find that boy from earlier! The one who has a bunch of yellow!! Return once you've found him!!" Alice said to the bird. It squawked with agreement and took off. "Let's hope the hawk returns soon.." Alice said to izzy.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Liam was far away from the igloo. Around him, the snow had melted and several trees were on fire. "That's better." He said to himself. He felt warm while he held his and Izzy's fused gem, which was glowing a deep pink and had steam coming off it.

"I can't believe it!" Izzy said, furious. "He must've stolen my gem while I was asleep!" _But how did that jerk fuse our gems together?!_ she thought.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Alice saw the hawk come back. "Thank god!" Alice said relieved. "Miss Alice, the boy is quite far away. There are several trees on fire and much snow melted. He's headed south," the hawk squawked to Alice. "Thank you!" Alice said. She called for an animal-a snow leopard. "The hawk found this..Liam. He's headed south. Get on," Alice said, motioning to get on the cat. Alice too got on.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

"Trees on fire?!" She knew she _had_ to find Liam now. She got on.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(The hawk was telling Alice there are trees on fire, to people who can't talk to animals it just sounds like squawks, or whatever sound the type of animal they are makes) 
"Head south!" Alice told to the leopard. "Hold on tight!" She said to izzy. 
The wind and snow in Alice's face was freezing, but she didn't care. Her friend's gem was stolen, and trouble is being caused by which.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

(Oh whoops XD Ignore my last post then... well, apart from the fact that Izzy got on.)

Izzy held on. The wind and snow were making her feel cold, but she couldn't do anything about it because Liam had her gem.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

(bump

hnnnng I need something to do while I wait for the Direct)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (bump
> 
> hnnnng I need something to do while I wait for the Direct)



(ayyyyye Sugar post
and Direct? o_0)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(I gtg. Didn't get the chance to post earlier about that)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 12, 2015)

(Woo hoo, just found out you aren't leaving! c: )


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

(i missed a lot oh well)

Rosalie looked up as she heard Emrys' questions. "I know a lot of gems. Mari, Alexa, Kyle, Izzy, Liam... I could go on for ages." Rosalie said. She didn't want to tell him, since he was untrusting, but she wanted her gem back.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Woo hoo, just found out you aren't leaving! c: )



(Aye!)



Sugarella said:


> (i missed a lot oh well)
> 
> Rosalie looked up as she heard Emrys' questions. "I know a lot of gems. Mari, Alexa, Kyle, Izzy, Liam... I could go on for ages." Rosalie said. She didn't want to tell him, since he was untrusting, but she wanted her gem back.



Emrys listened intently.  "I see..." He needed to know _where_ they were, not _who_ they were.  "I'm going to release you, and you're going to bring me to them; once we get there and I finish some business, I'll give you back your lapis.  If you decide to pull off anything, I'll be making sure your.... _fusion friend Zari_ suffers.  Do you understand?"  He was desperate for more gems to escape the realm.


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

(oh woopssss)

"O-okay, I'll be sure to bring them here.." Rosalie told him, worriedly. "I understand.."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (oh woopssss)
> 
> "O-okay, I'll be sure to bring them here.." Rosalie told him, worriedly. "I understand.."



"Better yet, bring me to them." he said.  He waved his hand, and the ice chains faded to mist.  He froze over the entrance of the tree, and waited next to Rosalie.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 12, 2015)

(So is it alright if Mizuki's new power is to turn inanimate objects to life for a bit? She gets tired after doing it for a while.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (So is it alright if Mizuki's new power is to turn inanimate objects to life for a bit? She gets tired after doing it for a while.)



(Yes that's fine! x-x sorry for not responding to your VM)


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

Rosalie jumped out of the ice chains. Her arms felt numb, as well as her legs. She ran out of the forest, looking for everyone. "Izzy? Liam? Alice? Mari? Alexa? Kyle? I need you guys to come into the forest with me!" She yelled out. She hoped they would come with her, since it seemed they didn't trust her.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

Emrys peeked through the ice at the lapis and rose quartz floating around in their bubbles.  Impatiently, he paced around the tree leaving a footprint of ashes with each step.  _If she doesn't bring them back, I swear I'll have to force fuse her gem to get any use out of her,_ he said in his mind.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Liam thought to himself while a few trees around him were burning. _What else can I do with my new powers...?_ He felt as if he had some sort of connection to Izzy. _I wonder..._ He then tried to speak to her using his thoughts. _Hey, Izzy, thanks for your gem!_

Izzy heard a voice inside her head that sounded just like Liam's. "LIAM!" she shouted. "_Where are you?!_" She didn't know that nobody else heard it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

(waiting for everyone to reply to me .-.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Izzy thought she heard Rosalie calling her name, but she didn't come. She felt she had more important matters to deal with. Specifically, finding Liam. _Where the hell is he?!_ she thought, not knowing that Liam heard that thought.
Liam was too far away to hear Rosalie. He chuckled. Messing around with Izzy like this was fun. _Somewhere in this realm. I'm not telling you where, though!_
Izzy heard Liam again, and it sounded as if he had answered her thought. "Ummm... _what_?" she said to herself. She was a little freaked out by this. _It's just a coincidence_, she thought to herself, again not realising that Liam heard that.
"She doesn't know what I can do now..." he said to himself, laughing. _What's a coincidence?_
Izzy froze. The first time he did it, it seemed like nothing more than a coincidence. But he did it again. She looked around and couldn't see him, but his voice was loud and clear. _I-I'm just hearing things..._
_Like what, me?_ He laughed again.
"L-L-Liam, where are you?" She was very scared. _What's going on?!_


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(Oh noez for emrys!)
Alice stayed on th snow leopard, walking quietly. "Hello, Liam?" She called out "hey izzy..is it all right if..um..this fella pounces on Liam?" She said, patting on the large cat. "You know..just to force him to give it back," Alice said with a devilish grin


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

_Oh no.. No one can hear me, and Emrys wants them now. I should try to get closer._ she told herself. Rosalie walked up to Izzy. "Uh, Izzy? You need to come with me." She said, hoping she would agree. "I swear I won't do anything bad to you. I promise." She held her pinky finger out so she could pinky swear.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(Btw sugar, I'm with izzy, and Liam is out of sight from us. We're trying to look for him rn)


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

(thx)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

Emrys watched as Rosalie went off and tried calling for the others.  No one came.  Emrys chuckled... he called out to her, "Other gems, you say.  Pfft!  They deserted you because they know how Zari's darkness has spread to you.  Zari is like a disease... he turns everyone against each other and freezes the happiness and joy of everyone.  You should've killed him when you had the chance, Rose." He stepped closer to Rosalie, looking her in the eyes.  "They're never going to come because they know you'll kill them just as Zari did." he whispered to her.  He looked over at a stream, and seen a moontstone in it.  He picked it up, and seen it was cracked, and the color changed... it was a deeper blue than normal moonstones.  "See?" he said, raising the broken gem.  "This is the handiwork of Zari.  Killing gems for the mere joy of it."  He bubbled the moonstone and it poofed inside the gem sanctuary.


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Emrys. She saw the cracked moonstone in Emrys's hand. "I-I.." Rosalie whispered. Her eyes gleamed into the moonstone. _I can't believe he did that.._ She gave up, telling Emrys, "I can't find the other gems. I know I can't. I don't care if I get my lapis or not. I give up."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Emrys watched as Rosalie went off and tried calling for the others.  No one came.  Emrys chuckled... he called out to her, "Other gems, you say.  Pfft!  They deserted you because they know how Zari's darkness has spread to you.  Zari is like a disease... he turns everyone against each other and freezes the happiness and joy of everyone.  You should've killed him when you had the chance, Rose." He stepped closer to Rosalie, looking her in the eyes.  "They're never going to come because they know you'll kill them just as Zari did." he whispered to her.  He looked over at a stream, and seen a moontstone in it.  He picked it up, and seen it was cracked, and the color changed... it was a deeper blue than normal moonstones.  "See?" he said, raising the broken gem.  "This is the handiwork of Zari.  Killing gems for the mere joy of it."  He bubbled the moonstone and it poofed inside the gem sanctuary.



(OH SNAP IT'S GONNA HAPPEN)


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

(is mizuki going to regenerate?? sorru im lost)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Alice saw the snow leopard's ears twitch. She looked confused and scared. She hissed. "What's wrong, girl?" Alice asked. The large cat started walking in the direction of the gem sanctuary. Alice followed.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (is mizuki going to regenerate?? sorru im lost)



(Yup. I felt kind of bad just killing her off ^^; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Yup. I felt kind of bad just killing her off ^^; )



(oh yay!!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

Izzy saw Rosalie, which only made her angrier. _So now one of the murderers is her, while we're looking for a thief..._  "No! I'm not coming with you!" _'I won't hurt you'?! Nonsense!_ she thought.
Liam heard Izzy's thought again and stopped laughing. _Wait, _what_?!_ he thought, being more serious now.
_Ohhh, it's nothing..._ she thought. She had had enough of Liam lying and messing around, and it made her feel like lying back.
_No, it isn't! Tell me!_
_You want to find out something, so you ask me about it, but I keep on lying and refusing to tell you about it? Oh, and I'm after a gem you have? Hmmmm, doesn't that sound familiar?_ She had turned things around for him, which made her smile a little.
_Just tell me!_ he thought, angrily.
_No_, she thought. She then noticed the snow leopard heading off in a different direction. "Where are we going?! Liam's that way!" she said, pointing in the direction they were heading before.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

"I hear voices over here..shh," Alice whispered


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (is mizuki going to regenerate?? sorru im lost)



(Yup!  Eventually once someone heals her gem and regenerates her you'll be back in the story! c: )

Emrys smiled at Rosalie.  He flicked his hand and the bubble with her lapis appeared in his hand, and it popped.  "Since no one is going to come to you, and you're apparently scaring them away, I have no other option." he said.  With the sapphire, he froze an icicle in his hand and stabbed Rosalie with it.  He watched as blood dripped off the icicle that was embedded in her chest.  "You, my darling, need a fresh start.  You need... _a new gem._  Otherwise, these people won't trust you." he walked around her in a circle, watching the blood drip onto the ground.  "I'm going to make sure they trust you again, and that as far as they're concerned, Zari and you never existed."  Impatiently, he froze another icicle and stabbed her in the head this time, poofing her.  The lapis vibrated in his hands, and he bubbled it and sent it back into the sanctuary.  He walked back to the sanctuary, and unfroze the entrance into the tree, and froze it back up, looking at the rose quartz and lapis intently.  _Time for some artificial fusion,_ he decided.

(;D PLOT TWIST BABY
Don't worry!  I'll be regenerating the _new_ Rosandra soon.  She's gonna be awesome)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"Voices?" she whispered. _Maybe Liam went over there or something..._


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Alice was in shock at what she had just seen. "Go, get him!" Alice told the snow leopard. She ran as far away as possible. While running, she told Izzy to follow her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

Izzy saw an unfamiliar-looking boy, and it looked as if he had killed Rosalie. She was terrified now, and followed Alice.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Alice went as far as possible and told her what she had heard.(too lazy to write it , I just say the main things I heard.) "I..I recognize them..from when I was asleep..and the name zari..that also rings a bell..so..it wasn't a dream??" Alice said.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"Wait, you recognise Rosalie and that boy? And Zari?" she asked. She heard the boy mention something called 'artificial fusion'. "The boy in there said something about this thing called 'artificial fusion'... I know what fusion is now, but I wonder what he meant by _artificial_ fusion..."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

"Yes..when I was asleep, for 3 days I'm going to guess, I saw zari, he talked to me and told me his name..and I saw the other two..I don't think I got their names though.." Alice said, head hurting (brb checking posts of when Alice was asleep)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I-I heard them say things about fusions..being tricked into it..something about the boy talking about 'give me your gem or your precious girl goes'..something like that..my head hurts.." Alice told Izzy


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"Three days?! You can't have been asleep for that long. ...Unless... no, he probably would've stolen your gem too if he did..." She thought that perhaps Liam made her sleep for three days. But she stopped thinking he did after rememberig that Alice still had her gem, so he couldn't have stolen it.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

"No, I could talk to the snow leopard- " she stopped when she heard a yowl come from it. "I told her to attack him..the guy who's taking gems." Alice said. She pulled her shirt down a bit to look at her alexandrite embedded in her chest. "Say..how exactly _would_ someone even be able to take a gem embedded in their body?" She asked


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"Oh, I guess they can't..." Izzy had completely forgotten the fact that Alice's gem was embedded in her body. "I don't understand how some people here have their gems embedded in their bodies, but others don't..."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

"People are just different, you know," Alice said, worrying about how it was going with the snow leopard and emrys


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"I guess you're right." she said, also wondering what was going on with the boy and the snow leopard.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

(Waiting for Luca..)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

(*also waits*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 13, 2015)

Emrys watched as a snow leopard came running to the entrance of the tree.  He looked through the ice, and held Zari's sapphire.  The leopard froze into a solid ice statue, and Emrys shrugged his shoulders, looking back at the three gems floating around in their bubbles.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Alice felt a cold chill go down her spine. A chill of regret. "No..she's gone.." Alice said with tears. "Moments after I sent her..I regretted it.." Alice touched her gem.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"Wh... what do you mean? ...You think that that boy killed the snow leopard?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

"I think so..he must be pretty strong, we should keep our distance..I got a cold chill of regret down my spine just a moment ago.." Alice said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"Oh... Yes, I think we should. Especially since I don't have my gem right now. Do you think we should look for Liam again?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

"Yes..we should. Hopefully that on guy doesn't already have it.." Alice said. She called for the hawk once more. "Look for the boy again please. The one with the yellow." She told the bird. It agreed and took off. "Now to wait..god, I'm starving. I haven't eaten in days.."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"I'm feeling a little hungry too... I just wish there was more to eat around here apart from berries." she said.

Liam was a little further south than when he was last spotted by the eagle. He was unsure whether to stay on his own or go back. "If I go back, Izzy'll kill me*, but it's probably too dangerous to be out here alone..." he said to himself. "...But I've got my gem to protect me." He held the fused gem tightly, and smiled a little. "All mine... Not hers. Not anymore." His smile became more menacing.

(*Maybe not _literally_ kill him, but you get the idea)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Yup!  Eventually once someone heals her gem and regenerates her you'll be back in the story! c: )
> 
> Emrys smiled at Rosalie.  He flicked his hand and the bubble with her lapis appeared in his hand, and it popped.  "Since no one is going to come to you, and you're apparently scaring them away, I have no other option." he said.  With the sapphire, he froze an icicle in his hand and stabbed Rosalie with it.  He watched as blood dripped off the icicle that was embedded in her chest.  "You, my darling, need a fresh start.  You need... _a new gem._  Otherwise, these people won't trust you." he walked around her in a circle, watching the blood drip onto the ground.  "I'm going to make sure they trust you again, and that as far as they're concerned, Zari and you never existed."  Impatiently, he froze another icicle and stabbed her in the head this time, poofing her.  The lapis vibrated in his hands, and he bubbled it and sent it back into the sanctuary.  He walked back to the sanctuary, and unfroze the entrance into the tree, and froze it back up, looking at the rose quartz and lapis intently.  _Time for some artificial fusion,_ he decided.
> 
> ...



(Rosalie nooo)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

(RIP in pieces Rosalie (even though we know you'll come back))


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

(My cat is snoring Lmao)
Alice saw the eagle come back. "The boy is heading south still.." The (hawk) said to Alice. "Thank you," she said. "He's headed south still," Alice said to izzy


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 13, 2015)

"Well, we should head that way, then!" She began to run in the direction Liam was in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm tired, so I'm going to sleep now. Night!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

(So do I just wait until Luca comes back?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 13, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Yup!  Eventually once someone heals her gem and regenerates her you'll be back in the story! c: )


(Who'll be able to heal her?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 13, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Who'll be able to heal her?)



(Tearypastel... but she's not posting.  So Emrys will make an artifical gem fusion with Sugar's gems (lapis + rose quartz) and force it to heal the moonstone)

(also I'll update OP this weekend and do the fusion huehue hype)


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

(hype)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 13, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Tearypastel... but she's not posting.  So Emrys will make an artifical gem fusion with Sugar's gems (lapis + rose quartz) and force it to heal the moonstone)
> 
> (also I'll update OP this weekend and do the fusion huehue hype)



(Yay, excited!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Tearypastel... but she's not posting.  So Emrys will make an artifical gem fusion with Sugar's gems (lapis + rose quartz) and force it to heal the moonstone)
> 
> (also I'll update OP this weekend and do the fusion huehue hype)



(Yaaaaaaassssssss #FusionHype)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(buuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(BUUUUUUUUUUUMP)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(????????????)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Izzy continued to run.

(Come onnnnnn)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(luca where r u)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (luca where r u)



(wE NEED THE FUSION TO HAPPEN #FusionHype)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(FUSION)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(LUCANOSA ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(hurry)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(aLRIGHT WHO PUT IZZY X LIAM IN THE TAGS XD)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (aLRIGHT WHO PUT IZZY X LIAM IN THE TAGS XD)



(meh)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(aaaahhhh why isn't a post showing?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(LUCANOSA LACUNOSA OMG ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(hnnnnnnnnnnng *waits even longer* ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(hnnnng did he go on hiatus??)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(I hope not. tHIS RP MUST CONTINUE!

I haven't heard anything though.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(if he did, he would've told us either way

HNNNNNNNG)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(*has just gotten Hazel while waiting for pretty much everyone except you and me* HNNNNNNNNNNNNG)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(H-Hazel? The unibrow squirrel? *shivers*)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(I actually think she's kinda cute. .-.

bUT I'M STILL WAITING HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(everyone has different opinions.

HNNNNNNNNNNNNG LUCANOSA STOP WATCHING NETFLIX AND GET OVER HERE)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

(I have a headache and it's like 12am over here, so I'm going to sleep now. Night!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(Good night!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(LUCA WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING ALL DAY ;_; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(PROB WATCHING NETFLIX)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

()


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(that fusion tho)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(You were online before ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(He's talking to me right now T-T I'll remind him)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(Hooray! What'd he say?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(He said it was procrastination xD He will post when he gets the fusion figured out)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (LUCA WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING ALL DAY ;_; )



(Inactive because you know why ;_____; I'm sorry please don't hate but it's true you can't deny)

Emrys watched as the bubbles with rose quartz and lapis lazuli floated down into his hands.  They popped, and they felt cool to the touch.  He looked at them, and remembered how to do an artificial fusion.  He took the two gems and struck them together, using the sapphire to hold them together with ice.  He held the icy blue-pink gem chunk in his hands and let it float up.  It glowed white and bubbled, forming different shaped.  It finally shaped into a person, but with 4 arms.  And.... it solidified.  It was a person, with 4 arms, and they looked like a mix between Rosalie and Alexandra.  They had 4 arms (lol yes), wore the same blue dress they both had, had blue hair with pink highlights, a light blue skin-tone, was about the combined size and height of them, and had a pink gemstone embedded in its/their forehead.  It was a rhodonite.







The rhodonite glimmered in their forehead.  "Rosandra.... You're back darling.  And better than ever." he said smugly.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(e-e 4 arms)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(Fine, fine, you get immunity)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (e-e 4 arms)



(;D that's SU fusion for ya!)



Bloobloop said:


> (Fine, fine, you get immunity)



(YASSS)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 14, 2015)

(Halo frum teh oder side.)

Mari woke up and stretched. "I need to stop passing out." Mari told herself.  Alexa woke up, and rubbed her eyes. "Mari why do we keep passing out?" Alexa asked. "I don't know.." Mari replied.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(I can't wait for Mizuki!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Rosandra stood up and looked at herself. "W-What happened?" Rosandra said, from Rosalie's mind. _Why did we fuse?_ Alexandra told Rosalie. _I was already dead, and happy! Did you do this?_ "N-No! I didn't do this!" Rosalie told Alexandra. Rosalie didn't know what to do. She was shocked that she was fused. _W-We have four arms.._ Rosalie told Alexandra. _I think I KNOW THAT!_ Alexandra told Rosalie. _N-No need to yell!_


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (I can't wait for Mizuki!)



(Emrys will bring her back next! c: )

Content with the artificial fusion, and assuming it wouldn't unfuse, he watched as the bubble with the cracked moonstone floated down into his palm.  It popped, and he looked at it in the light.  Using the power of the sapphire, he froze it solid and filled the crack with ice.  It glowed, and jumped out of his hand, and it glowed white.  A white form enveloped it, shaped into a person, and solidifed.  It was Mizuki.  This time, the moonstone formed her body properly, and it was in her hand instead of her wrist.  "Welcome back Mizuki.  We missed you."  He chuckled and looked back at Rosandra.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(oh boy oh boy oh boy)
She woke up, realizing she was standing. "B-but... n-no..." She clasped her head, confused and scared. She looked at the moonstone in her hand and looked back at her wrist. There was nothing, not a single sign that the stone was still there. She started trying to run away, but failing, as she didn't know where she was.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

_We need to work together, Alexandra. If not, this will be an unstable fusion._ Rosalie told Alexandra through her thoughts. _Uh, okay. But, what are we going to do about this Emrys guy. He seems very rude._ Alexandra responded. _I don't know yet, but I'm trying to figure something out._ She told Alexandra. _Ugh, this will be hard._ Alexandra noted. "Hey! Emrys! What do you think you're doing?" Rosandra said, from Alexandra's mind. _ALEXANDRA! What are you doing??_ Rosalie yelled in their mind.  _I'm just doing what's right,_ Alexandra told Rosalie.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

She had no idea where she was or who that girl standing next to her. Quickly, she created the illusion of a bear, and ran, hoping she could find her way out. As she ran, she yelled, "Mari! Alexa! _Kyle!_"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Emrys watched the girl Mizuki run, and quickly froze her feet to the ground.  He watched her struggle to move, but couldn't.  Turning back, he replied to Rosandra, "I'm simply forging my freedom from this bloody realm.  You do know what the dark crystal does, though, don't you?  Once we're free from this realm we'll probably end up going into another.  There's no escape.  So I need to harness as much magic as possible to break the time-space-continuum fibers of reality or whatever you call it and pop myself out of the crystal."  He walked out of the gem sanctum, and to Mizuki, plucking the moonstone out of her hand as she struggled.  The bear phantom vanished.  "You've got no where to hide, dearie." he cackled.

(Op updated and posting Emrys's form soon!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Kyle's eyes opened in an instant. He had been awake for days, and the sound of his name woks him up. It was from a familiar voice, one of which he had known and cherished. Like a lowly child, he stood up. He heard the cries once again, and he recognized the voice.

It was Mitzuki.

In an instant, he went from lowly child to worried father, as he ran towards the sound. He sprinted, not stopping for anything. He ran through branches, bushes, and even a few berries. He continued, not stopping, running faster than a worried squirrel.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

She could feel her feet suddenly turn ice cold. She tried to move, but she was frozen on the spot. As she saw him take the moonstone out of her hands, she grabbed for it, only to be stopped by the fact that she was planted on the ground. Unknowingly, she started to cry.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(okay rosalie's thoughts are underlined and Alex's thoughts are normal italics.)

_Dark crystal? A new realm? What is this crazy guy talking about?_ Alexandra asked Rosalie. _I don't know, Alex. But whatever it is, it doesn't sound pretty._ Rosalie told Alex. They both saw the other girl, trying to flee from Emrys, but failed. _Is that Mizuki?_ Alexandra asked Rosalie. _I think so. But how's that possible? She died long ago.. Unless... Emrys brought her back._ Rosalie told her. "We are going to stop you, once and for all." Rosandra said, from Rosalie's mind. _I need to regenerate Zari somehow. I just need to._ Rosalie told herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Emrys grinned, and looked at the moonstone in her hand, and noticed the extra streak of blue in it.  "Zari's magic will be fused with yours, considering his magic is what brought you back." he said, ignoring Rosandra and her words.  "Your magic will always have an icy cold and aquatic feeling to it, as is his gem.  And, that's just what I need."  He unfroze her feet, and froze chains to her, and dragged the chains with him as he walked back to the sanctuary.  "Let's see a force-fusion with three gems." he decided.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 14, 2015)

Mari looked around, "Where is everyone?"  "I'm not sure, lets look around for them I guess." Alexa replied. Mari nodded and crawled outside of the igloo.  Alexa did the same.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

She stopped crying, freezing mid-way through. She didn't want to fuse with Zari; she certainly didn't want to fuse with other people.
"What the hell is wrong with you?" Tears still stained her cheeks.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Kyle continued running. He wouldn't stop, like a train going downhill. He broke into a sprint, running even faster than before. His eyes were determined, but his body was weakening. She seemed so very far away, he didn't even know if he could make it or not.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

(going to bed so rosandra is froze in time i guess g'night!
also my mom gets mad because she has like 382828283 chargers and i took one. wtfttftf)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(Bye! c: )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (going to bed so rosandra is froze in time i guess g'night!
> also my mom gets mad because she has like 382828283 chargers and i took one. wtfttftf)



(Going to bed too since it's almost midnight
So Emrys and Mizuki are frozen in time too x'D
night! c: )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

(Can't Mizuki get free? Pleeeasse?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Can't Mizuki get free? Pleeeasse?)



(*the ice chains magically expand so she has 20 feet of clearance* emrys seems to be serious bout harvesting gems)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(Ikr x3 Thank you Luca!)
She looked around her feet. _What the heck?!_ She shook it off quickly, starting to sprint. She kept shouting. "Mari! Alexa! Kyle!" She ran around and around, not having a single clue where she was going. However, she only wanted to get as far from that weird boy and the four-armed girl as fast as possible.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kyle heard Mitzuki's voice once more. It filled him with hope, and a sense of valor. He sprinted on, the pain not bothering him. He cramped up, and slowed a little. "Mitzuki!" He called back, crying. "Mitzuki, where are you?!"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari and Alexa started to walk. "I cant see anyone, where could they have gone?" Mari asked Alexa, clutching the Fluorite.  "I don't know.. Do you think something is wrong?" Alexa replied. "I don't know what to think anymore." Mari sighed, as she closed her eyes for a moment.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(Dang it, it's Mizuki!)
"Yeah!" She walked closer to the voice. She could almost make out a figure and started to run toward it, ignoring the fact that she  couldn't see who it was from the distance she was at.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

(Fine ;-; Mitzuki is better)

"Mizuki!" He called out, seeing a figure far away. He ran towards a prickle bush, getting pricked and cut and yet he didn't care. He was bloodied, but he ran on and, upon getting close to the figure, slowed down.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari picked up the pace, "We aren't going to get anywhere if we keep going slow."  "Ah, I see." Alexa replied while matching her pace to Mari's.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"Ah, Kyle!" She tackled him in a hug. "I-I don't know where my moonstone is." She said quietly, closing her eyes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kyle barely kept himself standing. He hugged her back, his legs weak and his eyes watery.

"Y-You don't know? What a shame.." He said, quietly. "B-But..y-you died."

He felt tears well up in the corners of his eyes. "You died, and I..." He stopped talking.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari and Alexa continued to speed walk for a while.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She laughed. "How do you know I died? I could just be, I don't know, really magical!" As she slowly got herself down, she smiled at  him. "Don't cry! Crying's no fun."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

He wiped the tears from his eyes. "Good point."

"Where did you even..where did you go? What happened?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She hesitated. "L-let's _not_ talk about that." She said, her smile disappearing. "Let's... just go back to the igloo." Her voice faltered for a second.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Alright, whatever you say." He said, and hugged her once more. "I was really worried about you, y'know."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She waved her hand. "Sorry, sorry," She said lightly, linking her arm through his. "C'mon, lead the way to the igloo!" She grinned at him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"March with me!" He replied, beginning to march. Marching band music played in his head. He marched on, keeping his arms linked. He bled a little from the prickle bush.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

(Blah, glad I didn't miss too much) Alice had thought she'd heard shouting a while ago. She thinks she recognized one of the voices of when she first came here. "Mizuki..I swear I heard her a few minutes ago.." Alice told izzy 
(I have 2 big plot twists coming up soon c: )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Blah, glad I didn't miss too much)
> Alice heard people shouting in the distance. She recognized one of the voices of when she first came her. "Mizuki..I think she's in trouble," Alice told izzy.
> (I have 2 big plot twists coming up soon c: )


(Uh, you're pretty late. Mizuki's fine)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> "March with me!" He replied, beginning to march. Marching band music played in his head. He marched on, keeping his arms linked. He bled a little from the prickle bush.



She giggled and marched, although it was out of rhythm. "Is you arm okay, though? We should tend to it once we get back." She looked over at it, worried.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"I'll be fine." He replied, waving it off. He began to adjust his pace as he tried to synchronize with her, though slowing them both down in the process. He got into sync and marched on once again.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"Let's just run!" She took his hand and pulled him along, getting impatient from how long this would take. She began jogging, feeling the nice cold air on her skin.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

He held her hand tight. "Alright." He said, running alongside her. He smiled, it was nice to see her again. It had been awhile, and he missed her.

_I thought you were dead..but I guess not._


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

Username: KawaiiLotus
Charrie name: Yasuke
Gemstone: 



Spoiler





Onyx


Are you a fusion?: nah
Gem power(s): can surround area with darkness and can see in the dark perfectly
Appearance: 



Spoiler






Age: 23
Personality: open, a player, emotional, hawt, intelligent, friendly, will beat the crap out of you if you flick the wrong switch
Other: he went through the portal with his girlfriend! but when he awoke, he discovered she didn't make it though. They both have gems. he has a connection to Alice

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloobloop said:


> (Uh, you're pretty late. Mizuki's fine)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Derp . Ima just edit previous post c: )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She finally saw the igloo, although no one was really there. She stopped, a little tired. "I'm back!" She said happily. She laced her fingers through his and smiled at him, starting to walk inside the igloo to search for others.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari started to get frustrated, she punched a tree creating a crack in it. "Where the hell is everyone!?" Mari yelled pretty loud.  Alexa looked at Mari with amazement, _She created a crack in the tree with one punch!_ Mari thought to herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

He smiled back. "I'll be at the fire, I'm cold." He said. He sat next to the fire, trying to warn himself up. His breaths showed in fog.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

Alice continued to look for Liam with izzy. (Blah, come online already >_<)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She walked inside and saw no one. She sighed a little and came back outside again. She sat next to Kyle and pouted. 
"No one else is here!" She whined, staring off into the fire.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Quit your whining!" he scolded. "I can't do anything about it, looks like I'm all the company you got. I won't bite, anyway...well, _maybe_ I will..." He joked.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

"Mari, I'm tired of searching, lets just go back to the igloo," Alexa sighed. Mari calmed down, "Alright, alright, we can go back." Mari reached for Alexa's hand as she went back the way she came.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"You would never bite an _innocent, sweet_ young girl like me," She said peevishly. "I'm not even whining! I'm complaining!" She crossed her arms.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Who said I wouldn't bite?" He replied. "I kissed you when I said I would, remember?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She flinched, remembering that incident. 
"Well, I don't see _why_ you need to bite me in the first place." She said, avoiding eye contact.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Alexa looked up at Mari, she gave a shy smile while pressing her fingers together, "Hey um, Mari? Could you carry me?" Alexa blushed, and looked away for a moment. Mari's ears perked up, she looked down at Alexa. Mari gave a sweet smile, "Sure, I don't see why not." With that Mari picked up Alexa and continued to walk.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

He looked at her. "You never know!" His voice trailed for a little.

"Come 'ere." He said, patting the ground next to him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She carefully scooted over to him, bracing herself for anything and everything. "Um, what's the point in this?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"I don't know." He shrugged. "You seemed cold.. Why not sit near the fire, instead of staring at it?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Alexa and Mari finally arrived by the igloo. "Finally, I know that everyone isn't dead," Mari breathed a sigh of relief.  Alexa held onto Mari tightly, she was smiling the whole time.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"I was close enough," She said, shrugging. "I still have your jacket, too!" She twisted around, showing the jacket. Hugging her knees to her chest, she leaned on him.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

(I see you Izzy..)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Blah, glad I didn't miss too much) Alice had thought she'd heard shouting a while ago. She thinks she recognized one of the voices of when she first came here. "Mizuki..I swear I heard her a few minutes ago.." Alice told izzy
> (I have 2 big plot twists coming up soon c: )



Izzy heard the voice too. "What?! B-but Kyle and I thought..." She couldn't believe it. _Mizuki wasn't dead after all!_ she thought happily. But she couldn't decide whether to continue to look for Liam or try and find Mizuki.




KawaiiLotus said:


> (Blah, come online already >_<)



(I was asleep ;-; )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Wow, and here I was thinking I'd never get it back." He smiled. He felt her lean on his shoulder, he didn't protest.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"Yep, of all things!" She closed her eyes. "No running away this time, I'll feel it." She mentally felt pride in thinking of leaning on him before doing anything.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (I see you Izzy..)



(I was catching up on what I missed after eVERYONE CAME BACK AFTER I FELL ASLEEP UGH

Then I spent some time making a post (because my phone can be a pain sometimes when it comes to making posts)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"I never actually ran in the first place." He said, smiling. He placed an arm around her neck and shoulders. "It's nice to have you back, Mizuki." He smiled.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (I was catching up on what I missed after eVERYONE CAME BACK AFTER I FELL ASLEEP UGH
> 
> Then I spent some time making a post (because my phone can be a pain sometimes when it comes to making posts)



(Sorry )
"I remember seeing mizuki when I first got here..then when I went to sleep and woke up, I haven't seen her," Alice said. "So um..listen, I don't know if this is the right time or not to tell you something...is it?" Alice asked izzy, face turning red


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

(rip Mari and Alexa because they were ignored.)

Alexa had fallen asleep in Mari's arms. Mari went inside the igloo, she gently place Alexa down.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

( ;-; )
She looked at him and lightly kissed him on the cheek.
"Payback, sucker!" She said, grinning. She flashed him a peace sign.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

His face turned red. "You got me!" He said, smiling awkwardly. He saw the peace sign. "Hippie." He joked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"I am _not_ a hippie!" She retorted. Standing up, she started moving around. "I'm gonna go for a walk." She said, smiling.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari laid down, as she put her arms around Alexa. Mari closed her eyes and fell asleep.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

"What is it?" Izzy asked Alice. _I wonder what it could be_, she thought.

_Me too. But I have no idea what this 'it' could be._

"GO AWAY!" Izzy yelled angrily. This was none of his business! She then turned to Alice. "N-no, not you. It's just that Liam and I have been able to hear each other's thoughts since he ran off, and he's just being annoying." The fact that it started happening since Liam ran off woth her gem made her think that Liam had definitely fused their gems togetger.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

"O-oh..good to know, haha..so um..true, we haven't even known each other that long..but I-I'm starting to like you.." Alice said, face as red as a tomato, avoiding eye contact


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

(SO MUCH SHIP.)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

(( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(I ship Kyzuki, which was first a ship name in the tags cx Super duper cute)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

"U-umm... what? As in...?" She wasn't sure what to say if Alice really did have a crush on her. She was already taken.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"I'm going with you!" He replied, immediately. "You aren't going out by yourself, I know how bad your sense of direction is." He said, and stood up beside her.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

_Sh?t.._ Alice thought to herself. "Um..as in I.. Erm..have a crush on you.." Alice said, wanting to run away


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"Okay!" She walked inside the forest, knowing Kyle was following her. "Um, Kyle?" She took a deep breath.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kyle followed. He heard his name. "Yes?" He said curiously, his voice trailing. He ran up so he was beside her. "Do tell me what is on your mind."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(I'm just going to do what some people in another RP I'm in did before I joined it.

Hai @ZaneTheBeast, I see ya lurkin )

_Wh-what should I say?! I don't want to upset Alice... but I'm with Kyle..._ she thought to herself.

_Izzy and Alice, sitting in a tree..._

_Oh. My. God. GO AWAY!_

_Fine, then. Kyle and Izzy, sitting in a tree..._

"...Can we just find Liam now? Because I _really_ wanna punch him in the face."


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"U-um, nothing, actually! Just slipped out." She lied, smiling sadly. She tried to keep walking and enjoy the cold wind more.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

"I guess so..I'd still like to talk about what I just said later though..if that's ok with you.." Alice said. She called for an eagle this time, not a hawk. "Search for a boy. He has lots of yellow and you may see trees on fire or melted snow nearby.. Report back once you find him, and stay near," Alice said 
(Gtg)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(tHE TAGS

OMG

EVERYONE'S GOING TO BE SHIPPED WITH EVERYONE AT THIS RATE)

"Umm...okay..."

Liam was a little further south than he was before.

(Bye!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Don't you lie to me, you know I can sense it." He replied, almost immediately. "Just tell me, I'm not one to judge."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I GET TOO MANY TAGS ABOUT ME ;-; )'


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She played with her fingers nervously. "Er, I really like you... T-that's all." She trailed off, trying to walk faster and get away from him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"O-Okay...I really like you too?" He said, taking it in the wrong context. He matched her pace. "Why are you trying to get away from me?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"U-uh, no reason. Just want to walk faster." She didn't want to look at him, as she was absolutely mortified.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"A-Alright." He said. His paced matched hers but he stayed behind her. "So..where were you for those last few days?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"Somewhere." She said, her voice instantly hardening. She herself didn't know what happened to her, but simply had to accept it. She abruptly stopped, taking another deep breath. And she whipped around, staring at Kyle.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Woah..uh..hi." He said, flinching at her cold stare. He stopped as well. Her hard voice had cut him off, leaving behind no words for him to speak.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"Okay, when I said I really liked you, I meant I _really_ like you. Like-like you." Her face was completely red, but she knew she'd have to do it eventually. She wasn't used to this, and assumed bluntly saying it was her only option.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(I can't relly post much without Alice .-.)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (tHE TAGS
> 
> OMG
> 
> ...



(False alarm c: )
Alice saw the eagle come back. "Did you find him?" Alice asked. "Yes mam, south," the eagle replied to Alice. Alice called for a bear. "Hey boy! Follow the eagle, okay?" She told the bear. He grumbled with agreement. "Get on.." Alice told izzy, getting on the bear herself


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Izzy got on the bear. "I hope we can find him soon before he does too much damage with our gems..."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

The eagle began to fly. The bear began to run. "Yeah, I suppose so," Alice replied, wind in her face


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"W-Wow..okay." He said. "Why me, out of all people? I'm basically the worst choice possible." He sighed. He walked on, ever so slowly, with the hope of Misuki following him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Izzy thought about what she would do when she found Liam. She would try and take the fused gem so Liam couldn't use his powers. Then she would try and find a way to unfuse the gems.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

"Is it okay if this fella pounces Liam once we find him? I won't let him hurt Liam..unless you want," Alice said, chuckling


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She stopped. "How am I supposed to know?" She snapped. "How am I..." She was quiet for a few seconds. _I'm so stupid, I shouldn't have said something so careless._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

He stepped back, flinching once more. "Yeah, I guess you're right. That was a stupid question, anyway." He sighed.

_What in blazing hell do I do?! Two people love me..I don't want to break either of their hearts.._


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> He stepped back, flinching once more. "Yeah, I guess you're right. That was a stupid question, anyway." He sighed.
> 
> _What in blazing hell do I do?! Two people love me..I don't want to break either of their hearts.._



(Alice be like: aw yeh, ŌuŌ)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

"Sorry, let's pretend that didn't happen." She tried to laugh it off, when she actually felt like crying. "I'm going back to the igloo."  She started to run back, wishing she'd never gone on this walk.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

"It's fine. Just do whatever will help me get my gem back."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

"Alrighty! I should call more animals for more help..no..not after what happened to Analai (the snow leopard)..or, at least I think.." Alice said.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Alright. Don't get lost!" He called after her. He walked on, circling the clearing for a bit. It was silent, except for the leaves crunching under his feet.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She ran inside the igloo, seeing a sleeping Mari and Alexa. Being careful not to wake them, she softly walked around and sat down. She put her head in her hands and started to cry quietly.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Izzy noticed something in the distance. She was too far away to see what it was, but it was glowing a deep pink. "Is that...?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She decided to look for Kyle. _It's been a while, but can I even really face him?_ She shook her head, remembering that he could possibly be injured. As she walked outside, she was happy that he at least wouldn't be able to see that her eyes were red.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(I'm just waiting for KL to post.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(Waiting on ANYONE ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

She ran back into the woods. It was getting late and she was seriously worried now. However, when she tried to yell, she realized it took a few seconds to find her voice. "K-Kyle? You should come back now..."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (I'm just waiting for KL to post.)



(Sorry )
"I think so.." Alice said


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kyle heard the voice and approached it. "Yeah?" He yelled back. "I'm coming! Don't worry!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She took a few steps into pitch-black darkness, trembling slightly. It was as if she were closing her eyes; she couldn't see a thing. 
_Maybe... maybe it'll get lighter if I keep walking._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

As they got closer, Izzy saw a few more lights. She also saw that there was less and less snow in front of them. "He's here! I know it!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She simply crouched and waited for Kyle to return. She knew she wouldn't be able to do this, not if it would end up how it did the last two times.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kyle found Mizuki. He saw the pitch-black forest behind her. "Where are you going?" He asked. His face showed only worry.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She looked up. "Well, I was looking for you, but... it didn't quite go as planned." She gave an awkward laugh. "U-uh, do you k-know the way back?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Of course I do." He replied, as he pulled her up. He held her hand. "Come on. Let's get back now so I can sleep!" (Because I'm tired af)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(I know, it's almost 2am here, I'm going to sleep.)
"Right." As she walked, she closed her eyes and dozed off at times, only to have them pop open again. "S-sorry, I'm really-" She collapsed, falling asleep.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kyle picked her up, as he took her to the igloo. He entered the igloo and he placed her inside, as he fell asleep beside her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(*waits again*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Emrys went back into the gem sanctuary with Rosandra, and looked at her.  "Don't cross me or Zari's gem will be crushed." he threatened.  He looked at the sapphire, and noticed how his mind trailed off..... his thoughts blanked out and he could see Mizuki in the igloo, with Kyle next to her.  He blinked, and the ice chains came out of the snowy floor of the igloo and chained to Mizuki's arms, so she couldn't leave the igloo.  Emrys blinked again, and the vision faded.  "Rosandra, you're coming with me." he said.  He started out of the gem sanctuary, bubbling Mizuki's gem first.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Rosandra followed Emrys through the sanctuary. _What's he going to do now?_ Rosalie told Alexandra through their thoughts. _I don't know! Do I look like I know?_ Alexandra got angry at Rosalie. _Whatever. But I saw him with Zari's gem.. What is he going to do with it?_ Rosalie asked. _Look at you, worrying about your boyfriend.. No one cares but you! No one trusted him, after you two fused. I didn't even trust him. He stole my gem once!_ Alexandra told, getting even angrier. _He's not my boyfriend, Alex. We were just really close to each other. Now, stop assuming things, and do what I do. I don't want this to be an unstable fusion.._ Rosalie told Alex, looking at Zari's gem in Emrys' hands.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

After he and Rosandra were outside, he froze up the entrance, and walked towards the igloo with Rosandra following closely, looking around for signs of anyone.  It was early morning, so everyone should be asleep, he thought.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari opened her eyes, she woke up.  Alexa sleeply rolled over to Mari, she had smiled, "Is it morning already?" Mari looked down at Alexa, "Yeah it is."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(I'm just going to wait because I can't really do this without Alice)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Rosandra asked Emrys, "What are you going to do with Zari's gem..?" Rosalie had said that from her mind. She was genuinely worried.

(I'm going to eat something so brb I guess)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

(@SuperStar: aye okay)
(@Sug: okay c: )

Emrys responded, "Force fuse it into my ruby.  The stupid crystal clod Zari never realized his immense gem's powers come from the fact a shard of the Dark Crystal is in his gem.  If he knew, he'd realize that his gem is also needed in escaping this realm, not a massive gem fusion."  He stopped at the entrance of the igloo, and froze the entrance over with a thick layer of ice.  "Here we are, Zari's makeshift home I presume." he said.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

_He's going to force-fuse himself into Zari? That's just wrong.._ Rosalie told Alexandra. _I agree with you, for once._ Alexandra told Rosalie. "Why are you going to force-fuse yourself, if there's a shard of dark crystal in there? Also, yes, Zari made that home."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

"Because, he doesn't deserve to regenerate." he said simply.  He looked through the non-opaque parts of the igloo and seen everyone was still asleep, and no one noticed Mizuki was chained again.  He banged on the walls hoping they'd wake up.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari heard banging on the walls, "What the..?"  The banging woke up Alexa fully, "Whats going on?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kyle opened his eyes. He heard banging on the walls. He stood up and left the igloo. He saw a man banging against the igloo walls.

"What's wrong with you?" He asked, his eyes still blurry.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

Alice looked in the distance at the glow. "That looks like him..and the gem from earlier!" She said, trying to be quiet 
(Did you see my new form Luca)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Emrys unfroze the entrance so he could leave.  "I need you awake so you can witness the creation of The Portal."  Emrys was about to lose his mind, at least what he hadn't already lost.  Being trapped in the crystal for years made him insane, so he didn't realize what he was doing.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

"Uh okay..?" Mari replied looking at Emrys. _This guy must have a screw lose or something.._ Mari thought to herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Alice looked in the distance at the glow. "That looks like him..and the gem from earlier!" She said, trying to be quiet
> (Did you see my new form Luca)



(yup!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

"So, how are we going to get my gem back?" she asked Alice, also trying to be quiet.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She woke up in the igloo, seeing her feet were once again covered in ice. "U-uh, anyone?" She couldn't believe it and was reminded of her short time in the forest. She bent down as far as she could and began beating at the ice with her fists, making them start to bleed from the sharp edges.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

"Stop banging on the entrance!" Rosandra said, from Rosalie's mind. Rosandra ran to Emrys, trying to take away Zari's gem from his hands. _What are you doing?_ Rosalie told Alexandra. _I'm doing this for you. I know how much you care about him._ Alexandra told Rosalie, still trying to get the sapphire. _That's very nice of you.._ Rosalie noted. Alexandra told Rosalie to help, so she did. Rosalie controlled the legs, and Alexandra controlled the arms. _Run!_ Rosalie ran as fast as she could, to catch up to Emrys. Alexandra reached out for the gem in Emrys' hands, she was very close to getting it. "Gotcha!" Rosandra yelled, coming from Alexandra's voice. Alexandra grabbed the gem from Emrys' hands just in time. _You actually did it, Alexandra. If we were in separate bodies, I would hug you right now._


(i actually don't know if this is okay..)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(eek double post)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(I don't think a post is showing up for me)

(Edit: or maybe not. Idk. .-.

Also bump)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She could hear someone banging on the walls around her over and over. "Hello?!" She tried again, as she slammed her hands against the ice around her feet. "Anyone...?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Izzy had no idea how they could get it back, which is why she asked Alice if she had any ideas.

Liam was sitting in a tree, looking around him. There wasn't any snow, and quite a few trees had burnt down.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She could hear Kyle outside, faintly talking to someone. Alexa and Mari were on the floor of the igloo, sleeping. She didn't know what to do; she didn't want to wake Alexa and Mari. Because she was close to the side of the igloo, she pounded on it with her hands, hoping someone would notice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Superstar, it's just us posting ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(IKR? ;-; And I can't even post much because KawaiiLotus isn't here)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(I'm so bored rn)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(Aaaaahhhh your post isn't showing)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(I'm here but I'm waiting for Luca ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(Oh god I don't see the posts
Edit: fixed now)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Emrys was in shock at Rosandra taking it the sapphire from him.  With the ruby, he cast a blue flame, but it missed and hit the igloo, burning half of the igloo down.  He fell on his knees, tearing out his hair, and the ruby glowed in his hands.  It fell onto the ground, cracking, and his body disintegrated and poofed. The two ruby shards stopped glowing, and turned into a dull red.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(omg i killed Emrysysys)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

She could see the igloo collapse around her. However, her legs remained frozen and her hands were bloodied from slamming them against the ice. "G-guys? Kyle?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (omg i killed Emrysysys)



(now I'm still poofed in my sapphire freeee meeee)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Emrys was in shock at Rosandra taking it the sapphire from him.  With the ruby, he cast a blue flame, but it missed and hit the igloo, burning half of the igloo down.  He fell on his knees, tearing out his hair, and the ruby glowed in his hands.  It fell onto the ground, cracking, and his body disintegrated and poofed. The two ruby shards stopped glowing, and turned into a dull red.



(oooooo: What's going to happen now? Both of your characters have been poofed inside their gems.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (now I'm still poofed in my sapphire freeee meeee)



(okokok calm down, i need to make alex and rosalie fight for some dumb reason; ill make them argue over the igloo)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

(I'm waiting for Mizuki to get her moonstone and be free)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(I'm waiting for Aliceeeeeeeeeeeee)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Rosandra watched as Emrys disintergrated inside his gem. Now it was time for Rosalie to argue with Alexandra, so she could finally unfuse with her. Since Alexandra was sensitive, she decided to comment on her hair (even though they had the same hair..) _Hey, Alexandra, your hair looks really bad today.. Did you take a shower?_ Rosalie commented. Alexandra heard what Rosalie had said. Not realizing they were in the same body, she said, _What are you talking about? My hair is fabulous! I brushed it 100 times today.._ _Doesn't look like it. It looks like a rat threw up in it._ Rosalie told her. _Oh really? I don't think so. Your hair looks disgusting._ Alexandra was getting angry. It looked like Rosalie's plan was working, Alexandra was getting angrier by the minute. _Oh well, looks like you should just get out of here, right? No one wants you here. I didn't want to fuse with you, and I'm sure you don't either, so... Let's unfuse!_ _Okay, if that's what you want, smart Alec._ Alexandra said, and got ready. She stretched out, like if she was going to work out. Suddenly, Rosalie started to feel something being lifted off her shoulders. Like if they were finally unfusing. She closed her eyes, and let herself be lifted off the ground, and thrown back down again. She opened her eyes, and looked at her hands. They were normal skin tone, and her hair was the normal platinum blonde it usually was. "Yes! We unfused! Alexandra, we did it!" Rosalie said. "A-Alexandra?" She couldn't find her anywhere. Then she saw the two gems on the ground, lapis and Rose Quartz. She picked up her gem, and put it in her palm. But when she picked up the Rose Quartz, she saw a reflection of Alex's face. "Alexandra poofed back into her gem, like she was before. Probably an effect of the fusion.."


(Sorry for the EXTREMELY long post, I was just letting it free)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Sorry for the EXTREMELY long post, I was just letting it free)



(Let it goooooo, let it GOOOOOO
sorry LOL )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

(Blah, I'll be on way more tomorrow c: )
"I'll send a bird to distract him, or to snatch it out of his hands," Alice said. She called for an eagle. "Go to the boy..he's right over there. Distract him, and if you get the chance, TAKE THE GEM," Alice told the bird quietly. It took off towards Liam.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Let it goooooo, let it GOOOOOO
> sorry LOL )


(LOL it's fine; Okay Rosalie will be in blue color since I like colors)

Rosalie was shocked. "She got poofed back inside her gem..." She took the Rose Quartz, and the sapphire, which was still there next to the ruby. She didn't bother with the ruby. She went to the woods, where the sanctuary was. She bubbled the Rose Quartz in the sanctuary, placing the sapphire on a bubble too. _The time I've been waiting for so long, is finally here._ Rosalie told herself, and looked at the sapphire. The bubble went down her palm, and using the power of the lapis, she cracked the bubble open. It floated for a while, and suddenly, a white shadow formed. The sapphire went into the shadow, and the shadow got its color. It was Zari. He fell on the floor, with the gem on his stomach. "Zari!" Rosalie yelled. She went up close to him, and held out a hand to lift him up.

(i think i did this wrong but as long as zari is here now idk)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

"Ah, OK. I hope this works..."

Liam looked up into the sky, and saw an eagle flying. He didn't have much to do while he was alone like this. But he couldn't go back to the others. Especially not Izzy.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

(I don't know what to doooo, maybe I'll kill someone again. )


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(don't kill!!!! whatever)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I don't know what to doooo, maybe I'll kill someone again. )



(ooooo hehe)

Zari awoke, and found himself in the gem sanctuary, with Rosalie next to him.  Emrys was gone, and the sapphire was embedded in his stomach.

(Is the sapphire on my stomach a SU reference? )

Zari got up, and looked around.  "What happened!?  What did I miss..." he sounded as if he was going to drift asleep.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(maybe huehue :} )

"You missed a lot.. Emrys poofed you, he force-fused Alexandra & I, and was about to fuse you with Mizuki. Speaking of Mizuki, Emrys regenerated her.. I unfused with Alex a while ago, and she poofed back into her rose quartz. Then I regenerated you!" Rosalie said, all in one breath. "It was kind of hard to regenerate you, but I got the hang of it." She looked back in the sanctuary, seeing the gems. "Emrys' gem isn't here. It's outside somewhere, we need to look for it."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Zari felt uncomfortable with the sapphire in his stomach.  It was a strange feeling.  He had a hard time paying attention to Rosalie because she had so much to say and tried saying it in as little as time possible.  He looked up to her, "Wow..." he said.  He started messing with the Sapphire in his belly button.  "How odd..." he noted.  He looked back to her and said, "Yeah.  We need to find his gem again as soon as possible!  Where did you leave it?  If it gets cold it'll refuse again and he'll regenerate you know..."


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

"Oh, then we better find it quick! I left it by the igloo, which half of it burnt down.. But some of it is still there. Do you want me to lead you there?" Rosalie told him, taking his hand and running to the half igloo. _I should hurry, or else, Emrys will refuse, and I don't really want that.._ Rosalie told herself, finding themselves already at the igloo. "There it is!" She picked it up, and put it in her bag, which was really warm. "It'll be safe there, right?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Alexa looked over at Mari, "Mari, I don't think I want to be alive anymore." Alexa held back tears. Mari looked at Alexa in shock, "Why do you say that?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Zari had a hard time saying anything before Rosalie dragged him to the igloo.  He found her putting the ruby in her bag.  "No.  It'll still refuse.  The shards need separated and in their own bubbles." he said.  "Or else there's a chance they might refuse.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(ok im tired of color)

Rosalie nodded. She went back to the sanctuary slowly, because if she ran, there was a possibility the gem could fall. She got to the forest, looking at the sanctuary. "Ok, it'll be safe in it's bubble." Rosalie smiled, then put the ruby in its own bubble. She sat down on a stump, looking up. She looked at the both gems, the ruby and the rose quartz through the corner of her eye. She played with the ground with a stick, writing random letters.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

"I'm tired of being stuck here, I really am," Alexa sighed. "If you die, I die." Mari replied.  "Then so be it." Alexa stated.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> "I'm tired of being stuck here, I really am," Alexa sighed. "If you die, I die." Mari replied.  "Then so be it." Alexa stated.



(OMG are you gonna die too!? O: )

Zari grabbed the bubbled ruby shards and rose quartz and they poofed into the sanctuary.  He went over to Rosalie, and knealed down next to her.  "Thank you.  For saving me, that is."  He looked up and seen the sun setting, filling the sky with a deep pink/purple tone.  It was marvelous.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(pocky don't die pls)

"O-Oh, you're welcome." Rosalie said, then blushed. "It was no problem." She looked up, and saw the sun, it was setting. "I just didn't want you to die.."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

"How do you want to go out?" Mari asked Alexa.  "I think, we should stab eachother together," Alexa sighed.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

(nOOOOOOOO DON'T DIE AGAIN PLS ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I gotta go to sleep now. Night everyone!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (nOOOOOOOO DON'T DIE AGAIN PLS ;-; )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (I gotta go to sleep now. Night everyone!)



(Goodnight!  Bump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (nOOOOOOOO DON'T DIE AGAIN PLS ;-; )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (I gotta go to sleep now. Night everyone!)




(woops im so late goodnight!!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

(Wait wot
I got pulled out for religious **** and now this)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Wait wot
> I got pulled out for religious **** and now this)



(wot do u mean?? all we've done is regenerate zari and mari & alexis want to die..)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (wot do u mean?? all we've done is regenerate zari and mari & alexis want to die..)



(THEN WHAT WAS THAT ABOUT DEATH)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(wot death; no one died!! OHHH Emrys? Yeah he got poofed)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (nOOOOOOOO DON'T DIE AGAIN PLS ;-; )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (I gotta go to sleep now. Night everyone!)



(Wot is dis den)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(oh idk i think she's talking about mari and alexa..)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (oh idk i think she's talking about mari and alexa..)



(This gives me 0 answers)


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(idk then ask luca idek)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari pulled out two knives, she handed one to Alexa.  Alexa grabbed one knife, and Mari's hand. "I want to be holding your hand when I die." Alexa stated.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(aww rip in peices mari + alexa)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Mari kissed Alexa's forehead, "Goodbye my love." *Mari and Alexa stuck the knife in their heads at the same exact time. The Fluorite unfused, the Malachite and Amethyst klinked against the ground.*


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

(t-t)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (This gives me 0 answers)



(??? what's your question I'm confused)



P o c k y said:


> Mari kissed Alexa's forehead, "Goodbye my love." *Mari and Alexa stuck the knife in their heads at the same exact time. The Fluorite unfused, the Malachite and Amethyst klinked against the ground.*



(Hnnnnggg nooooo
the gems are intact though so yay I'll be able to harvest and regenerate you)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (??? what's your question I'm confused)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(It's nothing lmao I figured out the answer)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 16, 2015)

(Bump!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

(RIP in pieces Mari (again) and Alexa

I'm also stiiiiiiiillllllllll wwwaaaaaaiiiiiiitttttiiiiinnnnngggg hnnnnnnnnnnng)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 16, 2015)

(Ikr, I don't know what to do since no one's interacting with Mizuki)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(Rip Mari and Alexa TnT)
"Me too.."Alice said to izzy


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Liam sighed. _So bored..._

Izzy watched to see what was going on where Liam was.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(Alice in pink, yasuke in blue)
Yasuke woke up in the forest, cold, with snow touching his skin. _Malani..Malani!_ he realized his girlfriend, who he went through the portal with, wasn't anywhere in sight. He saw two gems in his hand. One black, one white. Onyx and opal. He remembered going though the portal with her. With malani. "Malani! Malani, where are you??!" Yasuke yelled.
Alice felt a chill go down her spine. "Someone..familiar.."Alice said aloud


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Izzy was confused. "Wait, what?"

Liam thought he heard something in the distance, but when he looked around he didn't see anything. Just the eagle. "Must've been hearing things," he muttered.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"Someone I know..he's here..in the gem realm. I have to go," Alice said to izzy. "I'll try to be back soon..this is important" she said, dashing away


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"OK..." she said. _She said she'd be back, but how am I..._ She stopped when she remembered what Liam could do.

_How are you what?_ he asked.

_Uhhh... N-nothing!_

_No, it wasn't! Now tell me!_ It was pretty clear to him that Izzy was lying.

_No! I'm not telling you!_ she thought as she quietly tried to get closer.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(Edited yasuke's form)
yasuke ran, looking for malani. "Malani! Where are you! Please, please say something!!" He saw someone. Not malani, but Alice 
"yasuke.." Alice said, staring at him
"A-Alice! You're okay!!" Yasuke said, running towards her for a hug
Alice ran towards him also, with tears in her eyes
(You might be confused right now..just wait c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

_Why won't you tell me?_

_Because one, I don't trust you, and two, it's none of your business!_ Izzy was getting close now. She could see Liam in the tree. She hid behind another tree so Liam wouldn't find her.

_Ugh, fine then._ He was very bored, and was beginning to feel tired, so he decided to climb down from the tree. _I could just sleep out here and nothing could hurt me_, he thought to himself. _Because I have my gem._ He got the gem out and held it. It began to glow, the same colour as Izzy saw earlier. His hair began to glow, too. He lay down, wrapped his hair around himself, and before long, he was fast asleep.

_Yes!_ She waited a few moments to make sure that Liam was definitely asleep. She then grabbed a nearby stick and snapped it in half, to make sure that he was asleep. He didn't wake up. _Yes!_ she thought again, and went over to him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(g2g to school now. I guess I've just left you on a cliffhanger oooo: Suspenseeeeeee

See you all later!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> _Why won't you tell me?_
> 
> _Because one, I don't trust you, and two, it's none of your business!_ Izzy was getting close now. She could see Liam in the tree. She hid behind another tree so Liam wouldn't find her.
> 
> ...



(cya!)

Zari found himself waking up on the icy cold floor of the gem sanctuary, with Rosalie next to him asleep.  The sapphire still felt weird in his belly button.  He poked it, and an icicle popped out of it and clattered onto the frozen ground.  _Rosalie must have been impatient when she regenerated me..._ he thought.  _Gems can only form on the body when the gem itself isn't ready yet to regenerate.  I'll have to fix it later._ he decided.  He grabbed the icicle off the floor and poked Rosalie with it.  "Wake up!  It's morning!" he said excitingly.  It felt good to be alive in his body again.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

(Did you mean Zari? o.o)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Did you mean Zari? o.o)



(0.0 that's the confusion I was referring to in OP when you have multiple charries
edited xD)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"I'm so glad to see you..we'll catch up later, I told my friend I'd be back soon," Alice said to yasuke 
"Ah, alright..sister" he replied with a smile on his face
Alice called for the bear from a while ago. "Get on, you can meet her!" She said, reaching for his hand
"say..did you just call for that bear??" He asked in shock. But then he remembered the gems. "Never mind..." He said, and got on the bear.
"hey, what exactly does your gem do? Everyone I've met here has one..including me!" Alice said
"I can't remember at the moment..when I woke up here, I had two gems, onyx and opal. I do know mine is onyx and malani's in opal..and she was gone. She wasn't here when I woke up." Yasuke said tearing up


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

_Now how can I get it back without waking him up...?_ She saw that the gem was completely wrapped up in his hair. She tried to uncover the gem, but his hair was very hot and she got a burn mark on her hands. She held back a scream, as it hurt quite a bit. She then went and picked up the two broken pieces of the stick she had before. She went back to Liam and tried using the sticks to uncover the gem.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 16, 2015)

Zari went outside of the gem sanctuary to stretch, and found not too far away Izzy in a weird position up in a tree trying to poke a weird pink furry mass.  He froze up the entrance, and walked over there, covering his gem-belly button with his shirt.  "Um... ?" He noticed she was getting burned from touching the furry mass, and was trying to figure out what it was.  "What... what is that?  Why are you poking it?" he asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

The two arrived near izzy and got off the bear
Alice motioned a "stay quiet" to yasuke. "Izzy!" Alice whispered. "Any luck?" She noticed zari. "Zari..?" She said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Shhh! He's asleep. I'm trying to get the gem off him." Izzy whispered. She was eventually able to get Liam's hair off the gem. She touched the gem to make sure that it wasn't hot, like Liam's hair was. It was very warm but not hot enough to burn her. She carefully grabbed the gem with both hands and yanked it out of Liam's hands. She watched as Liam's hair went back to normal, then ran off with the gem.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

Alice and yasuke followed
"im glad you got it back!" Alice said. "So um..this guy here, he's my brother," Alice,said with a smile
"_big_ brother," yasuke corrected. "Hello, I'm yasuke. You must be Alice's friend" he said
"we should talk about this later with everyone else..so we don't have to repeat ourselves a million times." Alice said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Zari went outside of the gem sanctuary to stretch, and found not too far away Izzy in a weird position up in a tree trying to poke a weird purple furry mass.  He froze up the entrance, and walked over there, covering his gem-belly button with his shirt.  "Um... ?" He noticed she was getting burned from touching the furry mass, and was trying to figure out what it was.  "What... what is that?  Why are you poking it?" he asked.



(I didn't know you posted oops XD

And it's pink now because he fused with Izzy)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 16, 2015)

Zari watched the whole incident, and couldn't help but notice her gem was pinker than normal; _Who was that boy?_ he wondered.  He followed them, and looked over to Alice, "Hello." he whispered.  "I don't think I ever got the pleasure to meet you.  I'm Zari."  Looking back at the boy, he asked, "Who.... who is or was that?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> (I didn't know you posted oops XD
> 
> And it's pink now because he fused with Izzy)



(you ninja'd me LOL)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Umm..." She thought about what Alice had said to her earlier. "...Yeah. I'm Izzy." she said. She slowed down and started walking once they were far away from Liam, then she put the gem in her bag. It only just managed to fit in there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Zari watched the whole incident, and couldn't help but notice her gem was pinker than normal; _Who was that boy?_ he wondered.  He followed them, and looked over to Alice, "Hello." he whispered.  "I don't think I ever got the pleasure to meet you.  I'm Zari."  Looking back at the boy, he asked, "Who.... who is or was that?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(aND YOU JUST NINJA'D ME NOW XD)

Izzy hesitated for a moment when she saw Zari. Should she tell him? She sighed, then eventually said, "That boy was Liam... He managed to take my gem and fuse it with his."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"I think we've met before..when I was apparently asleep or something..I'm still a little confused on that. In case you forgot, I'm Alice. That was Liam..he stole izzy's gem and accidentally fused it I guess.."
"And I'm Alice's brother, yasuke. I just came through the portal a few minutes ago..like Alice said, we'll talk about it later with everyone else." He said


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(Ninja'd..)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Yeah..." She then had a worried look on her face as she remembered something. She quickly rushed back to where Liam was.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

Alice saw the worried look on izzy's face. She followed


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"I know he's been a pain, but we can't just leave Liam on his own!" she whispered as she quietly went over to Liam.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(Dammit internet's so slow todayyyy)
"I suppose so," Alice said, calling for a bear to carry Liam."should we head back to the igloo soon?" She said
"I vote yes, I'm freezing and hungry. Plus, it'd be nice to meet new people. If you haven't noticed already, me and Alice are _quite_ different" yasuke said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Yeah," Izzy said. "It is pretty cold out here." She began to walk back to the igloo.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

Alice dragged Liam onto the bear. "Follow us," Alice told the bear.
Yasuke followed the two girls and the bear. "So, izzy, what exactly is a fusion? I'm assuming you know more about this place than Alice.." He said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"I'm not too sure myself. I guess it's when two gems are combined to make a new gem, that has both gems' powers. I have no idea what causes it though, or if they can even be... err, 'unfused', but Liam must obviously know."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"I see..." Yasuke said, looking at the two gems in his hands belonging to him and Malani


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Izzy noticed that Yasuke had two gems. "Whose gems are those?" she asked. _There better not be another gem thief around here..._


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

" Me and my girlfriend's..Its a long story..I'm just going to say until we get to the igloo, me and my girlfriend went through the portal..but she wasn't there when I woke up.." He said
"Malani?? Why were you guys even coming here in the first place?" Alice said. Malani had always been like a big sister to her


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"That's strange... I have no idea how your girlfriend and her gem could be in different places when you both went in. Usually people have their gem when they get here." _Then again, Liam first told me that he had no gem, and look what happened..._ she thought to herself.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"I'm thinking maybe the gem went through, but she didn't. Like it fell out of her hand..or maybe only one person can go through at a time? I just hope she's okay.." Yasuke said.
"We're here!" Alice said, motioning the bear near the entrance of the igloo, dragging Liam off.
Yasuke was freezing. He ran to the fire inside the igloo (I'm assuming there's one rn) and warmed up. "Ah, hello," he said to the people who were in the igloo at the moment
(We might be frozen in I time until other people come back)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 16, 2015)

(Klink klink goes Mari and Alexa's gems. )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(ŌuŌ)
Alice saw something sparkle from the corner of her eye. Two gems. Malachite and amethyst. "Um..izzy?" She said, picking up the gems


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

(I forgot about that  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What is it...?" she asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"someone's gems..two people's.." Alice said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"That's strange. I wonder why two people would leave their gems here..." she said, clearly not knowing about what happens when people die in this realm. She then recognised one of them from a few days ago. "...Isn't that Mari's gem? Wasn't it fused with somebody else's gem before?" _How did they unfuse?!_


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"I dunno..then again, I've only seen her once," Alice said. "Wasn't she with another girl?"
Yasuke was warmed up and went back out, experimenting with his gem, trying to see what it does. "Hey Alice, can you hold this please?" He said, handing her Malani's gem
"Oh, um, sure!" She said, holding onto it as tight as possible
Yasuke focused, then it went dark everywhere but he could see perfectly. "Well then..I guess that's what it does!" He said to himself
"Yasuke! Turn on the lights!" Alice said
He did so, focusing on fading away the darkness


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Whoa! Why's it so dark in here?! Did any of you put the fire out or something? I can't see a thing!" After a while though, it went back to normal. "...Oh. Did your gem do that?" she asked Yasuke.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"My bad! I was trying to find out what my gem does..controls darkness I guess!" He said. "Can I have the opal back now, Alice? I just didn't want to accidentally drop it or discover its power instead." He told her
"Of course. Just don't use them together..they could fuse," Alice told yasuke


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Could they?" she asked Alice. "If that really does happen if somebody tries to use two gems at once, then that might have been how Liam fused mine and his gems together."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"probably..that seems like how it would happen. Better safe than sorry, you know!" Alice said to izzuy


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Yeah, I suppose you're r..." She stopped when she heard a shuffling noise coming from where Liam was. 

Liam shivered a little, but he was still asleep. He was feeling cold because he didn't have anything to wrap himself up with anymore.

"I think it'll be a good idea if I go outside. He might wake up soon. I'll just be sitting in a tree next to the igloo. If Liam wakes up, don't tell him where I am, OK?" she whispered, before going outside.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

Both replied, "okay!"
Alice walked in the igloo and warmed herself up. She was looking at Liam. _You know..he's actually kinda cute, when he's not all evil and stuff.._ she thought to herself


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

(Aliam ooo:

bECAUSE EVERYONE'S BEING SHIPPED WITH EVERYONE)

Izzy looked at a tree next to the igloo. She tried to climb up it, but couldn't. _I wonder..._ She got the gem out of her bag and held it. It began to glow and make her feel warm, just like her garnet did before it fused with Liam's gem. But her hair began to glow a deep pink as well. _Whoa..._ she thought.

"...Cute fluffy bunnies..." Liam mumbled in his sleep.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

Alice giggled at Liam. She went outside and called for-yep, cute fluffy bunnies. She told them to hide in the igloo, and when Liam wakes up, to pop out. She was bored.
"hm? What're you doing?" Yasuke asked
"Meh, being bored," Alice replied.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Gtg for around 4 hours)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"...So soft..." he mumbled, still asleep.

She focused, and then her hair wrapped itself around one of the tree's branches. She was able to use her hair to lift herself up and into the tree. _Liam's gem's power is actually pretty cool_, she thought to herself as she put the gem back in her bag.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"get him!" She whispered to the bunnies, as they jumped up on the bed


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"...So many... Huh?!" Liam woke up when the bunnies jumped onto him. "Wh-where did all these come from?!" He was clearly surprised that what he was dreaming about was pretty much all over him.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

Alice broke out laughing. "Thats kind of a random thing to dream about, you know," she said to Liam. "You were mumbling in your sleep..couldn't help but see your face when you woke up to a bunch of bunnies!" She said
Yasuke popped in. "Looks like someone woke up to a bunch of bunnies!" He said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"Wh-what?!" he said, blushing a little. "I don't talk in my sleep!"

Izzy could hear the others. She tried not to giggle, incase Liam heard her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

(buuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

(I'll post when I'm done eating k?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

(Edit: Oh whoops I got ninja'd

OK!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Rosalie woke up to a slight poke, but not seeing anyone around. _Must've been Zari, but I guess he left._ She said to herself. She got up, and dusted off her dress. "Well, time to find the others!" She said. She walked out of the woods, looking for Zari and the others. She saw Izzy, Alice, Liam, and another boy who she couldn't figure out the name of. "Hey Izzy, Liam, and Alice! How goes it?" Rosalie said, hoping they weren't still untrusting of her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Izzy panicked when she heard Rosalie say her name. "Shhhh!" she whispered. "Liam can't find out I'm here!" She hid in the tree.

Liam looked around him. "...Wait, Izzy isn't here!" He then remembered something, and quickly looked in his bag. "Where is it?!" The gem wasn't in his bag.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(G2g to sleep now. Night everyone!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

(don't die on me)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(This is the third time I had to write this O-O)
"Psssshhh of course you did! You were dreaming and mumbling about cute fluffy bunnies!" Alice said. "Where's what?" She said, pretending not to know. "Rosalie..? I thought you were killed!" Alice said. "Well, um..my brother recently arrived here, and we're waiting for everyone else to come back so he can tell us what happened. He and his girlfriend went through the portal, but when he woke up, she wasn't there. Just him, his gem, and her gem. Also..I saw these two gems. Izzy says she thinks one of them is Mari's.." Alice told Rosalie. "Ehm..by the way, I heard you and what's-his-name talking.." She added. 
Yasuke popped in. "Ah, hello, Rosalie is it? I'm yasuke, Alice's brother," he said with a smile


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

"Erm.. How do you know my name?" Rosalie asked Yasuke. "I'm assuming Alice told you."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"nah, I heard her say your name right before I popped in!" He said


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

"Okay.." Rosalie said, suspicious of the newcomer. "So, how'd you get here?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"through a portal," he replied." Like Alice said, I went through with my girlfriend, but when I woke up it was only me, my gem, and her gem. I'll talk about it more later when everyone's here," Yasuke said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

"My gem!" he said. "It's not in here!" He thought Izzy had taken it. After all, it was partly hers.

(*falls back asleep because it's 3am over here and I really shouldn't be awake now but I woke up in the muddle of the night so... yeah*)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

"oh, really? That stinks.." She said, playing along with him. "What did it look like?" She said, even though she knew.
"Well gee..that sucks. Too bad for you," yasuke said, also playing along. "Hello by the way, if you didn't catch it earlier, I'm yasuke," he said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"It was pink and really warm. And I don't know where it is or how I got here!" he said, also remembering that he was somewhere else before he went to sleep.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"huh..that sounds like izzy's gem..I saw you asleep and I knew you were missing, so I brought you back," Alice said, mostly lying


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"Izzy's gem?! It's mine! Ugh, I bet she's taken it!" he said, going outside to look for Izzy.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"izzy ran away..she didn't tell me, or anyone I don't think, where.." Alice said, getting a little tired of acting
Yasuke followed the two quietly, trying not to get noticed. He focused on him gem. forgetting what Alice had said about the gems maybe turning into a fusion, he made it dark. But..he saw a bright glow. It was coming from the onyx and opal. "No.." He said. The formed into one. A beautiful snowflake obsidian 


Spoiler: le accidental fusion #2




 snowflake obsidian


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

(oml there's so many posts from me not being on one day
I might just kill off my charrie since he keeps missing out on so much xD or at least begin the great gemsona harvest)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"What?!" He looked around the igloo. _Izzy, where are you?!_

_I'm not telling you!_

Liam thought he saw something in a tree, so he climbed up it. Because he was better at climbing trees than Izzy was, he didn't need the gem's powers to do it. Unfortunately for Izzy, though, he had climbed into the same tree she was in. He saw Izzy, then quickly grabbed her arm. "Gotcha! Now give it back!"

Izzy screamed. She tried to pull her arm away and make Liam let go, but he was holding on too tightly. "G-give what back?!" she said, even though she knew exactly what he talking about.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

Yasuke saw izzy in trouble. Ignoring the gems had just turned into a fusion, he focused again, making it dark.
Alice saw the gems form into one. Then the darkness come in. She knew what to do. She called for a bear, as best as possible in the pitch black. She walked near yasuke. "Is the bear here?" She asked him in a lowered voice
"Yep!" Yasuke replied
"Get the boy, knock him out of the tree," Alice told the bear. It grumbled with agreement


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

(I'll update OP later :3)

Zari found himself alone in the woods, so he went where he heard yelling.  And there they were, Izzy and Liam, fighting over the gem in a tree.  He seen Alice with someone new.  And it was odd... it was pitch black in the area around them.  Zari closed his eyes, and his sapphire radiated a blue light in the darkness under his shirt, allowing him to see what was going on.  Izzy and Liam were in the tree struggling, with Izzy apparently having the gem, since she had the pink hair.  Zari waved his hands over the tree, and a ladder of ice quickly formed next to it.  He climbed up, and yanked the pink gem, spinel, out of Izzy's hands as she was screaming.  "Stop it at once!" he yelled.  The spinel glowed in his hands, and popped back into garnet and sugilite which both fell on the ground.  "Your fusion is obviously unstable..." he said.  "Ugh." He moaned as he climbed back down, and he waved his hand over the ladder and it faded into mist.  "Once you guys stop fighting, I'll help you down.  Until then, you'll stay up there."  He reached for the two gems on the ground using his belly-button light to find them, and realized how lucky he was with Rosalie to form a stable fusion.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

Alice had heard zari. "Did..he just undo the fusion??" Alice asked in the pitch dark
"I think so..and that I just accidentally made a fusion. Let's hope it wont-" he stopped, realizing it wouldn't, since Malani wasn't there. He focused, and vanished the darkness. "Never mind..so, what are the features of a fusion?" He asked. 
(I might need to create a third charrie, malani, ill try not to make it confusing)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Zari bubbled the sugilte and garnet, and the bubbles poofed away.  He looked over to the new person.  "Fusion... is a complicated subject.  There's two types, the first type most of you have witnessed.  That's plain gem fusion.  When you fuse, your souls get combined, and your minds, which is why you can connect to each others minds; and since your gem is a persona of yourself, your powers get combined too.  Sometimes the powers don't change, and they simply are both present, like with the spinel, and sometimes they change and morph into each other if the fusion is powerful enough.  The better of a relationship you have with someone, the stronger the fusion.  That's why me and Rosalie were able to fuse for so long.  And why the spinel just popped apart in my hands.  Now... there's another type of fusion, which only Izzy has seen I think, and it's very.... complicated."  Zari thought about when Rosalie and Alexandra fused, and they became one person.  He wanted to share the information about gem-and-body fusions, but those were _extremely_ dangerous.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"Now look what you've done!" she yelled at Liam.
"What _I_ did?! You're the one who stole it off me!"
"You started it by stealing MY gem and fusing it with yours!"
"Well, maybe if you weren't so annoying-"
"YOU'RE the one who's annoying!"

The two continued to argue.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"lets go sit down, I have a lot to tell you guys about what had happened when I came here.." Yasuke said, holding onto the gem tightly


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Zari stopped explaining the fusion to the guy and looked up at Izzy and Liam arguing.  Zari waved his hands over the tree, and ice-shackles appeared and chained them to the tree limbs.  "STOP IT!" he yelled.  A sharp pain ran down his spine, likely from using the magic, since his gem wasn't stable.  He leaned against the tree and panted, feeling his vision start to black out.  "Stop it... plea-...." Zari couldn't finish his sentence; he blacked out again from using his sapphire too much.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"Zari? You alright?" Alice said, checking his pulse. She called the bear that was near the tree and dragged zari on


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy sighed. "This is all your fault."
"Well, _sorry_ for stealing my gem." he said sarcastically.
"Yours? It wasn't just yours. It was mine as well."
"So why did you steal it?"
"Because I needed to unfuse it to get my gem back. Why did you even fuse them in the first place?"
"I didn't know they would do that! It's not my fault they 'fused' or whatever!"
"Well, you were the one who stole my gem in the first place, so-"
"Shut up!"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

Alice sighed at the two arguing, and told the bear to go in the igloo. She dragged zari onto a bed.
"I guess I'll hold off telling you guys what happened when I came.." Yasuke said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy sighed again. Liam was really getting on her nerves now. She tried getting the chains off her, but couldn't.

Liam also tried to get the chains off him, but couldn't.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

Yasuke sat, just looking at the two. _Izzy seems kinda cute if you think about it.._ he thought to himself. "I wonder what this fusion does..I know it can make the area pitch black..but what did Malani's do?" He mumbled.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy was beginning to not like being in the realm. It was too cold because of the snow, it was too dangerous because of the wolves, there wasn't much to eat apart from berries, and she had to put up with who was, in her opinion, the most annoying guy in the world. ...Or at least this realm. She thought about being back home, and she had tears in her eyes. She missed her family, especially her sister. She let a tear roll down her cheek.
Liam looked over at Izzy. "Crybaby." he said.
She glared at him furiously. "Can't you just leave me alone?!"
"No," he said.
"Well, maybe you'd want me to leave you alone if you were missing your family!"
"Miss my family?!" He burst out laughing. "You have no idea how irritating they are! Especially my sister!"
"They're probably not even half as annoying as you."
"Shut up!"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

Yasuke was getting irritated by the endless bickering, but set that aside to check on Zari. "So, how's zari?" He asked Alice
"I dunno..I heard something before if you use your gem too much, it'll exhaust you. He'll hopefully be up soon." Alice replied


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy sighed as she thought about her family again, and how she wanted to get out of this place. She began to sob quietly.

Liam rolled his eyes. _What a crybaby_, he thought.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"hey yasuke, I'm pretty hungry. Can you stay here and keep an eye on zari?" Alice said
"No prob," he replied
Alice went out of the igloo and passing by Liam and izzy, she said "ima go get some food. Maybe I'll find a stream with fish! If not, well..just berries" Alice said. She went off out of view of the igloo and started picking berries. She eventually filled her hands with them and saw a stream. "There might be fish.." She said. She dropped a few berries to leave behind a trail to the stream. "I'm back and I found a stream!" Alice said. She set the berries down and went off to the stream and brought her bear with her. "Help me catch some fish, will ya?" She said. They caught 7 fish in total. "Thank you," Alice told the bear. They headed back and the bear was holding a few fish in its mouth, just to hold. "We caught some fish, yay" she said, feeling a bit exhausted. "Yasuke, can you hand me that basket?" She said
"here you go!" He replied


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Liam sighed. He was beginning to feel hungry, but of course, he couldn't get down from the tree to get anything.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

Yasuke went to grab some sticks to cook the fish on. He started cooking some fish.
Alice was cooking some fish with the sticks Yasuke found. "Hey Liam, you hungry?" She asked, yelling up the tree. "How about you, izzy?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"Yeah!" he shouted.

"How are we going to get anything while we're stuck up here?!"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"I'm going to climb up there! Coming right up, literally!" Alice said, grabbing two fish on sticks. She went towards the tree and started climbing up. She kept slipping. "Well then..I'm going to send the little old bear! Don't worry, I won't let him hurt you guys," she said. "Bring these to those two," Alice told the bear, putting the sticks in its mouth. "Don't eat them!"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"Uhhh..." Both her and Liam were still chained to the tree's branches. "How are we going to eat these...?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"Oh..right.." Alice said. "Hey there hold up!" She said to the bear,  getting in his back, holding on tight. "Okay, now you can go," she said, laughing 
Yasuke was in the igloo eating a fish. "Yummyyyy!" He said. "Look out for bones!"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy and Liam waited for Alice and the bear to come up.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

Aloce and the bear arrived up, and Alice got off the bear. She put a fish in front of izzy and Liam. "This is so weird," Alice said with a chuckle. "Eat up, and look out for bones..I just want to go 'here comes there airplane!'" Alice laughed


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy laughed a little, then tried to eat the fish. She struggled a little, though. "This isn't easy without being able to use my hands..."

Liam tried to eat the fish as well, though he seemed to have less difficulty than Izzy.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Zari blinked, and found himself in the igloo, on a bed of snow and ice, and the boy he hadn't met was next to him.  The sapphire glowed under his shirt, and pulsed.... he felt pain still, but managed to get up without wincing too much.  He sat on the snow and looked out the entrance of the igloo.  _It seems each time I press the boundaries of my magic, I can go further the next time,_ he thought.  He smelled fish, and seen the boy next to him cooking and eating the fish.  Zari sighed, and flicked his hand.  The bubble with the garnet appeared, and he held it.  It felt warm.  "Your gem.  What is your gem?" he asked him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

_I wonder when Zari will let me out of this tree_, she thought as she ate the fish.

_Ugh, let me outta here already!_ Liam thought while eating his fish.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"hey, you all right?" Yasuke asked. "Looks like a snowflake obsidian..I accidentally did a fusion of me and my girlfriend's gems..before, it was onyx and opal," he said. "Want some fish?" He asked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Zari nodded.  "Yeah... and can I see it?  I might be able to unfuse it, and we'll be able to see what gems comprise it." he said.  He snatched the fish from him and ate ravenously, letting the bubbled garnet poof back into the sanctuary.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 17, 2015)

"Didn't you say, before you passed out, the minds of the gems owners are connected? Also..are you going to let down izzy and what's-his-name?" Yasuke said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Liam had finished eating his fish.

It took Izzy a little longer than Liam to finish hers, but eventually she did.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

(woops; I'll post later e,e)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

(Hnnng can't do much while Izzy and Liam are trapped ;-;

Somebody freeeeeeeee theeeeem)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 17, 2015)

(I can't do anything, so I'm just silently stalking )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Kyle opened his eyes. He stood up silently and left the igloo, searching for someone else. He held his peridot in his hand tight, taking precautions to the thought of it being stolen.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Rosalie walked to the place where everyone was at, at the time. She saw Zari eating a fish, almost finished with it. She walked up to him, and patted him on the shoulder. "Where did you get that fish? I'm starving.." She asked Zari. She looked up, and saw Liam and Izzy tied up on the tree. (?) "Why are they up there?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy saw Kyle walking outside the igloo. "Kyle!" she called out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Kyle heard Izzy's voice. His face instantly shifted from a grim one to a happy one, as a smile took over his frown. "Izzy." He said, his voice sweet and tender. He looked and saw Izzy, and ran towards her happily and hastily, open arms and all.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"I'm up here!" she said. "And I'm stuck..." She was still chained to the tree's branches along with Liam.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

He saw the chains, he didn't notice them. 'The hell..?" He muttered. He climbed the tree, and beat at the chains with another branch he broke off the tree. He didn't have much success, but he continued trying.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

Izzy decided to tell him what had happened. "I managed to get the gem back from Liam, but he found me up in here and tried to get it back. But then Zari chained us up in here, unfused the gems and taken them!" She was worried about what Zari was going to do with her gem.

"Yeah, and it's all your fault!" he said to Izzy.

"No it isn't!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

"He hasn't taken mine yet." He said, as he revealed his peridot which was in the palm of his hands. He looked at it. "I'll try to get yours back, but I don't really know what to do myself."


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Kyle trying to release Izzy from the branches of the tree. _I want to help, but at the same time, I can't, because no one trusts me around here, because of Zari. I'm not saying it's a bad thing to be with Zari, but no one trusts me or likes me.. I guess it's worth a shot,_ Rosalie said to herself. She walked up to Kyle, and said, "Do you need help?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Kyle looked at her. "Yeah, I guess." He said, not objecting. "She's chained up, along with this little bugger." He said, pointing at Liam. "Zari chained her up."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

"And then what's-his-name took my gems-"
"Yours?! One of those gems is mine!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(G2g tp sleep now. Night everyone!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

(G'night! C: )

"I see that.." Rosalie said, looking at Liam and Izzy, obviously desperate to get out. She tried to help by tugging on the chains, but no luck.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Hnnng can't do much while Izzy and Liam are trapped ;-;
> 
> Somebody freeeeeeeee theeeeem)



(AYYYYE)



P o c k y said:


> (I can't do anything, so I'm just silently stalking )



(o; I'll be regenerated y'all soon! dw)

Zari finished his fish, and seen two gems on the ground.  Amethyst, and malachite.  He picked them up, bubbled them, and poofed them into the sanctuary.  _Why does Mari keep trying to kill herself!?_ he thought.  Zari cleared his thoughts, and felt the sapphire in his belly-button vibrate.  He walked out, and seen Kyle and Rosalie trying to smash the ice-chains that locked Izzy and Liam into the tree.  Zari smiled as he walked over, "See?  Cooperate, and things will be better." he said.  He flicked his hands, and the chains misted, and reformed into an ice ladder.  He poofed their bubbled gems, and held one in each hand.  "Cooperation is key to getting freed from this realm.  Fighting won't get you out." he said.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Rosalie watched as the chains misted into the ladder, and saw Zari doing the magic. She looked over at him, and smiled. "Why did you trap them anyways? I wasn't really here when this happened. I was still at the sanctuary. All I see now is they unfused."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Zari replied, "I trapped them because they were fighting over their gem, spinel.  So, I took it, and chained them, and told them that they need to stop bickering if they want their gem back."  He let the bubbled gems float out of his hands and into the tree to their respective owners.  "This realm is harsh; if we want to survive, we need to cooperate.  Plus, when I held the spinel, it unfused by itself in my hand.  It's a sign that it wasn't a stable fusion anyways."


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

"I see." Rosalie said. "So, where did you get that fish you were eating just now? I'm really hungry!" She said, her stomach rumbling.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (AYYYYE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Wait, did he have Kyle's gem?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Wait, did he have Kyle's gem?)



(No I think he had Liam & Izzy's gem)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Zari motioned over to the igloo, "In there.  The guy who is with Alice gave it to me.  I didn't get his name yet, I don't think." he said.  He uncovered his shirt to reveal the blue gem in his belly button.  "My sapphire though... it's stabilizing." he said.  "I can do a lot more now before I black out.  I think it's getting stronger."  He waved his hand, and a delicate tiara made of ice froze and appeared on Rosalie's hair.  It was filled with intricate swirls and shapes, and had a large gem-shaped piece of ice in the center.  It glimmered in the afternoon (?) light.  "See?  I'm finally gaining control over it... we should practice water-bending sometime too." he said.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

(Pretty sure it's afternoon XD I haven't been following)

Rosalie saw as Zari formed a tiara made of ice on her hair. She smiled and blushed. "Yeah, we really should. I haven't been using my powers lately." She said, looking at her lapis.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

(Where's everyone gone? ; - ; )


----------



## milkyi (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Where's everyone gone? ; - ; )



(They ded nah jk.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (They ded nah jk.)



(LMAO)


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

(>/////<)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 17, 2015)

She woke up, the ice finally having melted off her ankles. Her hands were bruised and cold, and the igloo no longer there at all. She put her head in her hands and started to cry.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Zari went over to the igloo, and seen Mizuki crying.  He kneeled down to her, and hugged her.  "It's okay.  Emrys is dead.  His gem is split into two.  He won't be bothering you anymore." he said.  Zari got up, and waved his hands over the icy rubble of the igloo, and it reformed back to the way it was.  He sat next to her inside the igloo, and looked at his palms.  A large snowflake spun around and floated on his hand.  He wondered why things were the way they were.  He wondered why back in reality, he had no family other than his parents; why he had no friends; why everyone who ever got to know him, hated him.  Rosalie seemed to be the only one who didn't feel that way.  The snowflake snapped in half and the bits fell into the snow.  He yawned, and pushed snow around until it made a nice bed, and he sat on it thinking.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

She looked up surprised. _Emrys? Is that the boy who froze my feet?_ As she watched him walk away, she felt a tinge of guilt. However, she didn't know where anyone else was and got up, starting to search for them.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's My Application 
~~~
~ TBT Username:OmgItsAbigail
~ Charrie Name:Lila
~ Gemstone |image required|:

Diamond! 
~ Are you a fusion?:No
~ Gem power(s): The Power To Have Love For Eternity And Make Others Fall In Love (Diamond Means Love For Eternity) Also Having Incredible Strength!
~ Appearance |image required|: 
~ Age: 16 1/2
~ Personality: Lila Is A Kind Gentle Girl Who Cares Much For Her Loved Ones But Can Easily Turn From A Loving Lady To A Strong Angry Person In A Flash!
~ Other: She Can Be Quite Mean At Times But Quickly Turns Back Into Her Nice, Calm Self Also She Has Always Wanted To Be Loved Herself But The Thing Is Having The Power To Making Other People Has Love For Eternity Means She Can Not Love Anyone Herself. Sometimes She Regrets Being So Strong Since She Usally Ends Up Breaking Really Fragile Things By Accident! Oops!
~~~
Sorry For Interupting Your RP! Keep Up The Good Rp The Plot Is Great!


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

"Rosalie? Zari? Kyle?" They were all gone and she was starting to seriously worry. The lack of real human contact had made her fidgety and bored. As she leisurely strolled through the forest, she closed her eyes. However, this resulted in her opening them at the last second to almost run into a tree. She kept them open after that.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

"Finally!" he said, then climbed down from the tree.

After Izzy was freed from the chains, she tried to climb down, but she slipped and fell. She didn't hurt herself much, though she did end up getting a few scratches from the tree's branches.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

(Dang it, we need more posters)
She couldn't see anyone at all. Slowly getting concerned, she started walking faster. Her shoes made loud crunching sounds against the pine needles.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Izzy got up, and looked around. She thought she had seen somebody in the distance, so she began walking there. As she got closer, she saw that it was Mizuki.

Liam walked off in a different direction. He didn't want to be anywhere near Izzy for much longer.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

She saw Izzy in the distance and ran to her, relieved. "Have you seen the others? I can't find them, but I've been searching for so long..." The worry was apparent in her voice.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

"I saw a few others around the igloo." she said, pointing in the direction she came from. "I still haven't seen Mari or Alexa, though. We found their gems in the igloo, but couldn't see either of them anywhere." She still didn't know about what happens when people die in this realm.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

(g2g to school now. Byyyyye!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

(bump because back from school)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

(Back c: )
(Rewinding a bit)"Hey guys, sleep good?" Alice said to the few people who woke up. "I still havent gotten everyones name..so far, i think I've met Mizuki, izzy, liam, zari, and mari. Plus my brother, this dude, Yasuke," she said, pointing to him.
"Agreed. Ive met like 3 people so far. Want some fish?" He said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Izzy walked back to the igloo. She thought about her family again. _They're probably wondering where I am_, she thought to herself. _They must be worried sick..._ She went inside and sat as far away from the others as possible. _I shouldn't have tried coming here..._ She had tears in her eyes.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

"You okay izzy?" Alice said, seeing the tears in her eyes(i forgot about her other power, to charm/put someone under a spell with her voice..maybe that'll be Malani's power c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

"I'm fine..." she said, even though she clearly wasn't.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

"okay then, ima eat myself a fish now." Alice said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

She felt a tear roll down her cheek. Once Alice went off to get some fish(?), she began to sob quietly.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Zari sat up and walked out of the igloo, and walked over to the pond he and Rosalie went to when he first came to the realm.  _They probably won't miss me anyways, and maybe if I do I'll be freed from here..._ he thought.  A dagger of ice quickly formed in his hand, and he pulled up his shirt, revealing the sapphire.  Carefully, he cut the area around it, and it popped out in a bloody mass in his hands.  He was clenching his teeth, trying to keep the pain from poofing him.  The ice dagger misted, and a pedestal of ice rose from the pond.  He washed the sapphire off in the pond, and set it on the pedestal, looking back at his shirt.  _It's now or never, since it'll be harder if I poof again._ he thought.  He ignored the blood almost pouring into the pond as a large hammer of ice formed in his hands.  He raised it, ready to shatter his gem.  _Freedom will be mine._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

(WHAT

NOOOOOOOOOOOO ;-; )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

(Nuuuuu!)
Alice went outside to eat her fish. She preferred the cold. She saw zari. "Zari?? What the hell are you doing?!" Alice yelled


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Zari turned around, letting the hammer drop, and seen Alice.  "Um... nothing.  Go away!" he said.  He raised the hammer again, trying to aim it at the sapphire so it strikes it perfectly in the center.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

"What? No! Tell me, what are you doing??!" Alice yelled(maybe the charming voice can be malani's gem power.. )
Yasuke heard alice yelling. He went out of the igloo to look. He saw zari with an ice hammer aiming foto his sapphire. "Dude, are you trying to kill yourself or something??" He said. He remembered his gem. He focused, and made it pitch black. "Stop," he said. His voice felt different..like it was magical (which it is c: )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Zari looked back, and seen Alice's friend come out, and suddenly seen the forest turning pitch black.  He couldn't see anything, not even the sapphire.  "I'm leaving this realm.  I'm just tired..." he sat on the edge of the pond, and covered his eyes.  "I.... " he stuttered as he spoke, letting the hammer of ice clink on the ground.  "I-I... I worked for king Lief.  He made me do it.  He made me force fuse Emrys with someone.  That's why he was going crazy, he was a force fusion of two rubies.  Only one of the shards are his; the other is the shard of someone else's ruby." Tears poured from his eyes, and froze before they hit the ground.  He was happy no one could see anything, or else they might wonder why he was crying.  "Lief threatened me... he said if I didn't, he would extract the dark shard from my sapphire..." Zari got up, rubbing his eyes with his sleeve, and reached reluctantly for the sapphire.  "It's my fault.  Everyone here hates me.  Kyle doesn't trust me; Izzy thinks I'm a theif; Mizuki thinks I'm a murderer.  I don't know what to do anymore...." he sighed.  "This sapphire is endagering us all.  If the king of this realm sees me, he'll kill you all and use your gems for experiements, and take me hostage again.  I just want to be free..."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Izzy continued to sit there, sobbing.
Liam saw Izzy crying again as he stood inside the igloo. "Such a crybaby..." he muttered, deliberately loud enough for her to hear.
Izzy looked up. "Just leave me alone, please!" _Where did he even come from?!_ she thought. _And how long has he been here for?!_ She didn't see him on her way back to the igloo. But then she saw him put something in his bag, though she couldn't see what. "What was that?" she asked.
"My gem," he said. 
Izzy had no idea whether or not he was telling the truth. But she knew not to trust him. "Can I see?"
Liam sighed. "Yeah, sure." He opened his bag and took his gem out to show her, then put it back in.
"Wow, you actually told the truth for once. Didn't know you could do that." _It's weird how..._ co-operative _he's being right now_, she thought. _Then again, it might be because of what Zari did earlier._
"Shut up!" he said.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

(Yasuke can see in the dark  ?\_(ツ)_/? )
"zari..I'm really sorry to hear that..listen, I may not know you that well, but _I_ trust you at least..no one should be able to control you, for all you know, he could just be saying he's going to extract the darkness from your sapphire, but may not. He sounds like an evil man..just run..at least, thats what I'd do. Sorry I'm not that much of a pep coach.." Alice said.
Yasuke stood there, not knowing a thing to say, probably since Alice said most of it already. He saw a frozen tear roll down Zari's face


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Izzy decided to get up and go outside. She didn't want yet another argument to start, especially not after last time. But when she went outside the igloo, she saw that it was dark out there. "OK, then... maybe not..." she muttered as she went back in.

_Ugh, why can't you just go away?!_ he thought. He decided to go back out again.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Zari heard the voice.  It sounded like Alice's voice.  He walked away from the pond, and went inside the igloo, his eyes fixated on the sapphire.  After his eyes adjusted to the light, he sighed and sat down inside, not knowing what to do or say.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Yasuke made it light again so aloce would be able to find her way back to the igloo. He too, went in
Alice's eyes adjusted to the light and went back in her igloo and finished her fish that she had been holding the whole time


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Izzy was beginning to get bored, so she sat back down and drew something in the snow. She began to draw a stick person, starting with the body. Then she drew four lines coming out of it - two arms, and two legs. She drew a circle for the head, and drew a pair of glasses, two eyes, a nose and a mouth. She then gave the stick person long hair to finish it off, and smiled.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Izzy began to draw another stick person next to the one she had already made. However, the second one looked different to the first. It had short hair, no glasses and had a triangle for a skirt. Izzy looked at both of the stick people she had made, and her smile went away. She sighed, and stopped drawing in the snow.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Suddenly Lila Woke From Her Sleep, How Long Had She Been Sleeping,Where Is She? Glancing Around She Found Herself In A Creepy Forest Full Of Sorrow, Scared She Looked Around.. No One.. She Had To Find Any Life Form, She Got Ready And Set Sail For The Nearest Life Form. The Wind Howled Wildly As Soon As Lila Started Her Advenyure Throught The Creepy, Isolated Forest..
(YAY Im Part Of You Guys RP Know!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

(Did zari try to kill himself because that's what I'm seeing)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Did zari try to kill himself because that's what I'm seeing)



(Yeah, but he ended up not doing it)


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Yeah, but he ended up not doing it)



(Thank goodness! )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

OmgItsAbigail said:


> Suddenly Lila Woke From Her Sleep, How Long Had She Been Sleeping,Where Is She? Glancing Around She Found Herself In A Creepy Forest Full Of Sorrow, Scared She Looked Around.. No One.. She Had To Find Any Life Form, She Got Ready And Set Sail For The Nearest Life Form. The Wind Howled Wildly As Soon As Lila Started Her Advenyure Throught The Creepy, Isolated Forest..
> (YAY Im Part Of You Guys RP Know!)


(Can you not do that please? Where the first letter of every word is capital, it just gets on my nerves a little)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> (Thank goodness! )



(Thanks to Alice )


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Can you not do that please? Where the first letter of every word is capital, it just gets on my nerves a little)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




(It gets on my nerves too)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (It gets on my nerves too)



(It gets on mine as well.

Also I can't think of much stuff to post rn. sOMEBODY. ANYBODY. SPEAK TO IZZY. PLEASE.)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

Alice was getting tired. She looked around the igloo for izzy. She wasnt there. She went out and saw her drawing in the snow. "Whachu drawing?" Alice asked


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

"Just stick people, I guess." She looked at the two stick figures she had made in the snow, and sighed.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Rosalie woke up from her slumber. She stepped out of the igloo and saw Alice & Izzy. Izzy was drawing stick figures in snow, and Alice was talking to her. She decided she wanted to practice her water-bending skills, so she did. She walked to the nearest pond, and saw the pond where her and Zari first met. She wanted to go there, since Izzy and Alice couldn't see her from there, and she wanted to practice in private. She went to the pond, and raised her gem in her hand. "Time to practice."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

"Im going to sleep, just to let you know," alice said, heading back in the igloo. "Hey yasuke, you still haevnt told us what happened when you came here..i think everyone, aside from Mari and whoever she was with, are here...say, where'd their gems go? Im pretty sure i left them near my bed.." Alice said, with a face of worry
"Who? Whatever..i guess its time to tell you guys!" Yasuke said
"Come inside izzy," alice said

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Im going to sleep, just to let you know," alice said, heading back in the igloo. "Hey yasuke, you still haevnt told us what happened when you came here..i think everyone, aside from Mari and whoever she was with, are here...say, where'd their gems go? Im pretty sure i left them near my bed.." Alice said, with a face of worry
"Who? Whatever..i guess its time to tell you guys!" Yasuke said
"Come inside izzy," alice said


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

(wait wtf it's already night)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

(But Izzy is inside o: )

Izzy went over to where Alice and Yasuke were. "So..." she said. "What happened when you got here?"

(Gotta go to sleep now. Night!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

(hi)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

"Lets see.. Ill start from the beginning. Me and malani had been dating for several years, and she was like a big sister to Alice. One day, alice went missing, to this realm i guess.. One of her friends told us she told them that she was running away through some portal..which i still dont know why-" yasuke was cut off by alice
"I wanted a fresh start...or i was just drunk, i dunno," Alice told him
"Um..okay then. Continuing on, we found out where the portal was, and me and Malani said some stuff, and went through. We both had our gems, opal and onyx, held tightly in our hands. With our open hands, we held hands tight. When I went through the portal..she wasnt there. Just me, the opal, and the onyx..no Malani..I'm maybe thinking only one person can go through at a time..I looked around, but she wasnt there. Not anywhere..then I stumbled upon Alice, or she stumbled upon me..-" he was cut off again, but not by Alice. By a voice in his head. Malani's  (might make form for her, for now, shes going to be talking to him in his head only. As purple) _Yasuke..where are you?? And wheres my gem?? Wait..how am i talking to you through my head??! What the hell is going on?!_ Malani said to yasuke through his head. "Malani..shes okay! She just talked to me in my head..becaus its a fusion, right?" Yasuke said _Malani..youre okay..I'm in the gem realm, through the portal. Theres snow everywhere.. Oh..your gem, funny you should ask. Apparently, i accidently 'fusioned' them together..theyre one gem now..it has our powers combined. I can make it dark, i dont know what your gem originally did..Alice is okay, shes right next to me..where are *you?*_ Yasuke said to Malani in his head


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Rosalie practiced her powers for a bit, and stopped. She felt a bit weak since she was using her powers for too long. She sat down, and looked up at the sky. She also looked at her gem in the sunlight, which was gleaming very brightly. "I wish I could just get out of here.. Hey, where's Zari?" Rosalie told herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Zari walked out of the igloo again and went back to the pond, making sure no one was around.  He went back to where the ice hammer was, still lying on the ground, and picked it up.  He lifted his shirt and seen where his gem was, and how it healed partially already.  _This regeneration is powerful stuff..._ he thought.  He looked at his sapphire, and noticed how nice it looked.  He seen a glimmer of dark purple in it, and immediately filled with rage.  But.... Zari looked across the pond and seen Rosalie talking to herself.  The rage left him, he dropped the ice-hammer, and snapped his fingers.  A path froze across the pond, and he carefully walked across it to Rosalie.  "I'm here.  Where have you been?" he asked, sitting next to her.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Zari as he sat down next to her. She smiled and said, "I was just practicing my powers here at this pond. Where we first met, remember?"


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

(buuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

Izzy listened to Yasuke telling her and Alice what happened when he arrived in the realm. "Oh... Well, I'm glad she's okay now." she said.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

"Yeah.." Yasuke replied 
Alice was glad to hear that and smiled. 
_Well..um I'm not in a snowy area or our world..I'm somewhere completely different. It's hot here. I haven't seen a single other person here..I'm scared, Yasuke..I miss you, I miss Alice, I miss *normal* _Malani thought to Yasuke
"She's not in the gem realm _or_ the normal world..she says she's somewhere hot," Yasuke said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

"If she's not here or in the real world... then where is she?" Izzy asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

"Maybe..if more than one person goes through, the other people go to different realms? That's my theory.." Yasuke said.
"I just hope she's all right and she'll be back soon.." Alice replied
(Making her form, I'll try my best not to get behind or forget about a character c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

"I hope she's okay, too." She went back to where she had drawn the two stick people, and began to write something in the snow above them.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Username: KawaiiLotus 
Charrie name: Malani
Gemstone:



Spoiler: before fusion




 opal





Spoiler: after fusion



 snowflake obsidian


Are you a fusion?: yep
Gem power(s): Can charm/enchant someone with her voice
Appearance: 



Spoiler






Age: 22
Personality: Friendly, direct, loyal, loving, deredere, will get on your ass if you screw up, sensitive
Other: Yasuke's girlfriend. She went through the portal with him only to awake in not the gem realm or the normal world, but somewhere comepletely different. Like a big sister to alice.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> -snippety snip-



(Omg that gem is so pretty! ...The one she had before the fusion, I mean.)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

(Thank you c: )
Alice wanted to cry. Malani could be gone. They might never see her again. She decided to go outside. Alice saw izzy drawing in the snow again. She was writing this time. "What're you writing now?" Alice asked


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

When she had finished, she looked at the drawing and sighed. Above the stick person with glasses, she had written 'Izzy', and above the other stick person, she had written 'Luna'. When Alice went over to her, she didn't say anything, but she had tears in her eyes.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Alice saw the tears in Izzy's eyes. "Are you okay?" Alice asked, then saw the name 'Luna' in the snow. _Must be someone she misses.. _ alice thought to herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

Zari looked at the pond, and responded to Rosalie, "Yes... I remember very well.  Especially when I froze the pond and made the igloo, and then I passed out." he chuckled.  He got up, leaving Rosalie be, and went to the gem sanctuary; unfreezing the entrance, going in, and freezing it back up.  He looked at all of the bubbled gems.  Emrys's ruby shard, and the shard of someone else's ruby.  _Maybe it's Myrddin's gem shard?_ he thought.  He had no clue, and wasn't about to see the mutant limb or body part that might form if he released it.  Then, there were Mari's malachite, and Alexa's amethyst.  He felt horrible how Mari just wanted to kill herself and free herself.  He didn't blame her, this realm was pretty cold and boring.  And then Alexa, poor sweet Alexa, she didn't deserve to be poofed by Mari's whim.  Zari then seen Alexandra's rose quartz.  It glimmered in the faint light that crept into the tree.  _Even though she has some serious anger issues, maybe I'll release her?_ he thought.  Zari sat on the frozen ground and looked at the bubbled gems wondering what he should do.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

"..." She didn't say anything, but started to cry.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

Alice saw izzy cry and gave her a hug, to try to comfort her. She started to walk around and saw rosalie by the pond. "Hello, rosalie, what are you doing?" Alice asked


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

Izzy continued to sit there and cry.

Liam was in the tree Zari had trapped him in earlier, hoping that nobody would find him there. He felt very weak, and passed out.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

Zari stared at the bubbled gems, deep in his thoughts...

(idk what to do now)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

(I... can't really do much. .-. )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

After a while, Izzy stopped crying. She got up and decided to go back inside. But just before she got in the igloo, she noticed something odd in a nearby tree - there seemed to be an arm hanging out of it. She went over to the tree and looked up. She couldn't see clearly who it was, but she could see part of a striped T-shirt and saw that the person had blonde hair, so she could tell who it was. _He looks like he's asleep_, she thought, not knowing he was actually unconscious. "Liam, wake uuuup!" she said loudly. No response. "Liiiiiam!" she said, louder this time. Again, no response. "_Liam!_" she shouted. "Wake up!" Once again, he remained 'asleep'. Izzy sighed. _Fine, then. You asked for it_. She got her gem out of her bag, and held it in one hand. It made her other hand very hot, and she poked Liam with it, giving him a small burn on his arm. He didn't get up. _Ummm..._ Izzy was worried now. She put her gem in her bag and went off to look for somebody.


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Rosalie sighed, and looked at her gem. "See ya." She told Zari, as he walked away. She decided to get up, and look at the gem sanctuary. She saw Zari, again, looking at the rose quartz specifically. "Are you going to regenerate her _again_?" She asked. "I'd rather you not do that." She turned Zari's head to look at her. "She's just going to bother everyone, like she did while she was here last."


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 19, 2015)

Lila kept travelling threw the forest day and night, it was tough but it was worth it! She was finally about to lose hope when suddenly she saw sight of a living creature! She ran quicker, but they're was no human creatures to be seen just a bare street and daylight, she thought better than nothing! She smiled and then saw a jemstone on her, Huh? I wonder what this is... I'm sure I never had it before, oh well! She curled up and fell asleep on the pavement of the bare street. I wonder why I was sent here.. All I can remember is putting on a diamond necklace.. She checked her neck for it, it was gone, Huh? Where is it... She stared at her hand then she knew what had happened in a flash..


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 19, 2015)

Izzy continued to walk around, trying to find somebody.

(I can't remember who's at the igloo apart from Izzy and Liam .-.)


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 19, 2015)

Lila thought to herself: Is my diamond necklace that diamond on my hand? Nah I bet I just lost my necklace and that thing on my hand is some dirt! I'd better find someone and ask what's going on.. Just which way do I go? She looked around and saw 3 paths... Which should I take.. Maybe number.2 the middle one! She started walking down it wondering what layed at the end of the path..


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

(Can't really do anything until Lucanosa gets here *cough*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Can't really do anything until Lucanosa gets here *cough*)



(dangit sorry
semi-hiatus tho, the salt is bothering me)

Zari looked back and seen Rosalie behind him in the gem sanctuary, "I know.  I just feel like I owe her an apology.  After I apologize, I'll poof her again, if it makes you feel better." he said.  "I just want to get rid of some of the guilt that's on my chest, so I thought I might as well start with her."  Zari reached for the bubble with the rose quartz, and looked at it as it floated in his hands.  _Poor Alexandra..._ he thought.  He suddenly felt the overwhelming urge to shatter his sapphire again.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Alice went back to the igloo, where she saw Yasuke crying. "Yasuke..are you okay..?" She asked, putting her hand on his shoulder
Yasuke didnt reply, just continued crying


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Izzy saw Alice at the igloo, and went over to her. "Alice, I've just seen Liam in a tree. I tried waking him up, but nothing's working."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Alice stood up from her crouching postion. "Really? What I have in mind will probably wake him _right_ up," she said with a grin. She went outside and called for the bear. "Go wake him up, don't hurt him though," alice told the bear. It grumbled in agreement and started to climb up the tree.
_Hey, Yasuke? Don't cry..I'm okay, alright? I know you'll get be back somehow.._ Malani thought to Yasuke


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

"I've tried all sorts of things to wake him up... I think he might be unconscious." she said, before going back to the tree. But when she went over to it, she saw that Liam was gone. "What?! But he was here a second ago!"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

"He must've been faking it..your gem! Do you have your gem?!" Alice asked, worried Liam may have taken it


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Izzy wasn't too sure. _How could he not react to getting burnt if he wasn't unconscious...?_ Then again, she was pretty sure that he would do this kind of thing to mess with her. She checked her bag to make sure that her gem hadn't been stolen. Her gem was still in there. "No, he hasn't taken it." She then remembered something. "...How did he even get in the tree in the first place? I never saw him around here until I found him in there."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

(*insert fancy bump banner here*)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

(Sorry!)
"thats good..he mustve just gotten sick of us and ran off.." Alice said
Yasuke stopped crying and sat up _Malani..I love you, ya know?_ he thought to her. (Is anyone in the igloo? If so: ) "Hey, have any of you heard of anything like a third realm? Since apparently Malani is in one.." Yasuke said
_I love you too, Yasuke.._ Malani replied. She walked around the area she was. It was hot, and an occasional fire rising through the dirt. (If youve read the scorch trials, you can say it was like that, but way calmer) "Yeesh!" Shed say, jumping to the side


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

"Yeah... I guess so." she said. She then turned to Yasuke. "A third realm? I've never heard of a-" She stopped when she saw Liam appear in the distance, seemingly out of nowhere. "...Did he just..."


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Alice also saw him. "What the hell?" She said in shock


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

Liam put something in his bag, then walked towards the igloo, not knowing that Izzy and Alice had seen him.

"How did he do that?!" she said, clearly shocked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (*insert fancy bump banner here*)





Spoiler: (OH, WHAT'S THIS?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

(BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP)


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (dangit sorry
> semi-hiatus tho, the salt is bothering me)
> 
> Zari looked back and seen Rosalie behind him in the gem sanctuary, "I know.  I just feel like I owe her an apology.  After I apologize, I'll poof her again, if it makes you feel better." he said.  "I just want to get rid of some of the guilt that's on my chest, so I thought I might as well start with her."  Zari reached for the bubble with the rose quartz, and looked at it as it floated in his hands.  _Poor Alexandra..._ he thought.  He suddenly felt the overwhelming urge to shatter his sapphire again.



(Sorry for late reply!! I'm sort of semi-hiatus too..)

Rosalie looked at Zari, feeling guilty. "Er, okay then, if you want to regenerate her, that's fine. But poof her again, that _will_ make me feel better." She said, looking at the bubbled rose quartz.


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

(bumpo)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

"I dunno..maybe he has another gem ability?" Alice suggested


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

"Another gem? Where did he..." She then realised something. "He must have stolen it from somebody else!"

"...Wait, what?" Liam said as he arrived back at the igloo.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

(Because I now have a fancy bump banner)


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Because I now have a fancy bump banner)



(Did you make it yourself?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Did you make it yourself?)



(Yep )


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Yep )



(It looks great!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (It looks great!)



(TY!

*waits for other people to come on*)


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

(*also waits*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

(when you die and everybody is there waiting for you
rip)

Zari nodded, "Okay.  Here we go....." he sighed, grabbed the bubbled rose quartz, and dropped it.  The bubble shattered, and the rose quartz bounced up and floated mid-air.  It began to glow a bright white, and a large white mass emanated from it.  It solidified into Alexandra.  The rose quartz plopped into her hand, and she was back again.  "Hello...." Zari said.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

"Where did you get it from?!" she asked Liam.

"Get what from?" Liam was confused.

"The gem! Who did you steal it from?"

_How does she know?! Ugh... must've teleported too close to them._ "I didn't steal anything from anyone! The only gem I have is my own!"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

(Time to use colors again e.e)

Rosalie watched as Alexandra regenerated. "Alexandra, you're back." She said. "Heck yeah I am! But why am I back? I thought I got on everyone's nerves.."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

"Really?" she asked. "Then how did you just appear out of nowhere?"
"Because I didn't!"
"You did!" She thought about what had happened earlier, when he had disappeared after she had found him in a tree 'asleep'. She also thought about when he suddenly appeared while she was in the igloo earlier. "And I saw you do it before! So tell me, who did you get that gem from?"
"OK, OK, fine! I do have two gems." he said. "But I just found the other one lying around! I didn't steal it from anyone!"
"So you just took it anyway?! Somebody could have lost that, you know!
"And how do you know somebody _did_ lose it?"
"I don't. I said somebody _could_ have done."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

Zari looked at Rosalie, then back at Alexandra.  "You are a nuisance.  I just wanted to say I'm sorry I..... poofed you earlier." he said, looking at the icicle on the ground.  It was the same one he used a few days ago to stab her, and it still had blood on it.  He picked it up, and looked at her, with a glimmer in his eyes.  "I'm sorry..."


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

"I guess it's fine.. I deserved it anyways. Can you just poof me again?" Alexandra asked, wanting to leave. Rosalie looked at Zari. He had a glimmer in his eyes, looking like he actually meant the apology. He was genuinely sorry. She crossed her arms and looked at the ground.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

"You don't know for sure, though!"

"Well, let's find out, then." she said. "Give it to me."

"No!"


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 21, 2015)

(Rip me)
"What was the gem?" Alice asked, holding onto her alexandrite tight even though it was already embedded in her chest.
Yasuke had heard the two talking and looked up, just to see their faces.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

Zari teared up, and stabbed her in the head again.  Her body instantly poofed into a cloud, and her rose quartz fell onto the ground making a clinking noise.  He picked it up, and bubbled it, letting it float again.  "I feel horrible." he said, turning around to hide the tears running down his cheeks.  He felt horrid for doing this to her.  He wondered if there was any way for her to live happily again in this realm.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Rosalie jumped as she heard the stab, as it was loud. She turned around to see that Alexandra was poofed again. _I was going to try to stop her.. But I couldn't._ She told herself. She saw Zari hide his tears as he turned his back to her. "I feel horrible too, but it was for the best. I didn't want her to be mean to other people, and them be mean right back to her. I'm sorry." She told Zari, putting her hand on his shoulder.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

"I don't know! It was this weird black gem!"

"What?!" Izzy said, thinking it was Yasuke's. She then remembered that Yasuke's gem had a different power to this gem Liam had, so he couldn't have stolen it. "Just show us!"

"No!" he said.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

(;_; i cri
btw an update to the OP will be made on a sorta weekly basis because procrastination struggle is real)

Zari sighed, and looked at the ruby shards, the amethyst, and the malachite, all in bubbles floating around.  He wondered if it was time to release any of them yet, or just let them rest.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

(k)

Rosalie sat down next to the gem sanctuary, looking at the gems from above. "I wonder what happened to Mari and Alexa.." She told herself, thinking.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

Zari looked up, and seen them floating around.  "I don't know.  I seen them in the igloo and Mari and Alexa missing, so I'm guessing they committed suicide." he thought bitterly.  He didn't understand why Mari kept wanting to die, even though she would just be regenerated each and every time.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

"Oh.. Why would they want to die if they can just be regenerated? That's just weird." Rosalie said to Zari, getting up. _But if Zari regenerates them, they'll just commit suicide again, and again, and again..._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

"Why not?!"
"Because you'd try to take it!"
"No I wouldn't!"

The two continued to argue... yet again.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kyle stood up, arising from his peaceful slumber. He was so tired he had been sleeping for days without end, not even realizing he was. He walked away from their old clearing, with the igloo Emrys destroyed. He felt the soil and sniffed the air. It was still cold and stale. He looked around. He was alone once more.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Izzy sighed. "Just why won't you show us?"

"I told you before! You'd try to take it!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kyle walked on. He was utterly silent, numb and sorrowful. For some reason, he started to want to end it all, but he realized he would have to stick through it,

_What happened to you, man?_ He thought, questioning his own self. _You used to be so full of fire and life, and now you're just the empty and hollow remnants of who you once were. You've become so selfish, you've started to contemplate suicide!_

A tear rolled down his cheek and fell to the snow. Many followed, as he stopped, sat down, curled into a ball and just cried.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Izzy sighed again. "Ugh, I give up..." she said, as she angrily walked off.

"Good. I've had enough of this." He then went inside the igloo and looked in his bag. "What?!" he muttered. He took out the two gems that were in there. _They've unfused... Great._ He looked at them both. "Huh...?" His gem looked fine, but the other gem he had had a crack in it. He tried using its powers, but it wouldn't work. _How did that happen?_ he thought as he put both gems back in his bag. _Maybe I'll ask about that gem._ He went outside the igloo and began to look for somebody.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuump)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

(Idek what to do, I've already made Kyle depressed enough XD)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

(I'm waiting to get regenerated.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Izzy walked around until she saw somebody in the distance, then began walking towards them. As she got closer, she saw that it was Kyle, and rushed over to him.

Liam continued to look for one of the others.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (I'm waiting to get regenerated.)



(Lucanosa was supposed to do it, but I think he went afk for a while)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kyle heard rushed footsteps. He did not bother looking up, instead he continued crying as his tears froze against his face.

He slowly looked up, his eyes red from the crying. You could see the tear stains on his face and pants from all the crying he did. He felt the cold of the forest for the first time, as the fire he once had was extinguished.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Izzy saw that Kyle had been crying. "Kyle!" She went over to him and hugged him. "What's the matter?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Uhhh, who else is near the igloo apart from Liam?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kyle hugged Izzy back. Much of his warmth had disappeared, following his former self. He lost much of his compassion.

"I don't want to live, but at the same time I do." He said, quietly. His voice was somewhat monotone.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Izzy didn't say anything, but she had rears in her eyes. She didn't want to die, but she didn't like this place at all. She wanted to go back to the real world and see her family once again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

"Izzy.." He said, quietly. His voice had broken away from the monotone state it was once in.

"P-Promise me that if I die..you won't." He said, wistfully, as more tears welled up in the corners of his eyes.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

A tear rolled down Izzy's cheek. "I... I promise."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kyle looked up at Izzy, withdrawing his embrace. He stood up, and all in one motion, kissed her on the lips, as the warmth from the love returned into his body. The fire in his body started up again.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

Zari sighed, and froze a pedestal of ice to sit on inside the gem sanctuary.  He was happy that Emrys was poofed, and his gem split into it's corresponding fusion pieces, but he kept wondering who had the other ruby shard.  _Emrys never told me about anyone else with a ruby... _he wondered.  Zari realized that releasing the ruby shard that wasn't Emrys's would cause a mutant form to emerge, but he needed to know. _ Emrys deserves to be avenged_ he thought.  He first grabbed Mari's malachite, and slammed the bubble on the ground, shattering it.  The malachite floated up, and Mari regenerated from it.  "Hey!  Why do you keep trying to die?!" he asked as he grabbed a bubble with a ruby shard in it.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

Mari was shocked that she was alive again. However Mari remained calm. "Alexa wanted to die, so I died with her," Mari replied with a monotone voice. _I'm sorry Alexa, I know you want to be freed, but this guy won't let that happen._ Mari clenched her fist, but kept the same calm face.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

Zari almost gasped.  "Why do you two want to die?" he asked as he reached for the bubble with the amethyst.  He slammed the bubble on the ground, it shattered, and Alexa reformed.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

"I'm not quite sure why she wanted to die. I just didn't want to live without her, she is the only one that makes me happy." Mari looked  Zari straight in the eye, she had no expression on her face. When Alexa regenerated her long brown hair swayed ever so gently. _W-Why am I back here...?_ Alexa looked at her surrondings, seeing Zari and Mari. Alexa breathed a sigh of relief. _At least Mari's here.._ Alexa moved herself closer to Mari.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 22, 2015)

(Dad doesnt work on weekends, so i cant be on tbt often..)
Yasuke pretended to be asleep, but was staring at Liam. _What's he talking about?_ he thought, and got up to follow liam. "Hey, what're you talking about back in the igloo?" He asked
_Who's talking about what? _Malani thought to Yasuke, finding a place to lay down that wouldnt burn her to a crisp.
_Just thinking to myself.._ yasuke replied


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

_Hmmmm_, he thought. _Maybe he knows._ He took the damaged gem out of his bag. "Any idea why this  isn't working?" he asked, holding up the gem for Yasuke to see.

Izzy wiped the tears in her eyes and smiled a little. She then kissed him back.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 22, 2015)

"Looks cracked..too bad for whoever that gem originally belonged to..hopefully not someone crazy," yasuke said to liam


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

"Yeah, but do you know why it's like that? I didn't drop it or anything. It was fine when I first found it, but I just looked in my bag and found it like that." he said.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 22, 2015)

"Maybe since *it's not yours*," yasuke said directly


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

"But that never happened to Izzy's gem when I- ...err, found it." he said, obviously lying about when he took Izzy's gem.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 22, 2015)

"Do you know who's gem this is or _was_? Maybe itll crack if you dont know the person..just a guess" Yasuke said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

"Uhhhh... not really," he said, though he was telling the truth. He then hesitated for moment, unsure whether to tell him what else he did. "I tried to fuse it with mine to see who it belongs to, but whoever it belongs to never told me their name or where they were. But after a while they didn't say anything at all." Even though his reason for fusing was a lie, the rest of what he said was the truth.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 22, 2015)

"So you tried fusing with it..like it was no big deal eh?" Yasuke said. "Well..whatever, youll find out soon enough."
(Oops forgot about alice, she was sleeping, lets say)
Alice woke up to see Yasuke and Liam discussing the unknown gem. "Hey guys..whatchu guys talking about?" She asked, running her fingers through her hair


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

"It was the only way I knew how to find out!" he said, ignoring Alice. _Yeah... the only way I know how to find out its powers_, he thought.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

(Buuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

(I totally want to RP but no one wants to join my roleplay like srsly)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Zari smiled at them, and nodded.  "I need your help guys.  I want to regenerate one of Emrys's ruby shards, but since one of them aren't his, it'll be someone else's.... and it'll be a mutant, since it is just a shard.  Since you're so strong... would you mind watching over Rosalie? I don't want her to get hurt." he said.  He would feel even worse if Rosalie were to get hurt, or poofed, especially by something he released himself.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Rosalie heard her name. Zari was talking about her not getting hurt or something like that. She smiled, and sat down at a tree stump. She took a stick and drew some stick figures into the dirt.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

Mari carefully listened to Zari. "Alright, I'll watch over Rosalie for you," Mari gave a sweet smile.  Alexa knew Zari wasn't talking directly to her, but she nodded anyway.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Liam sighed. Yasuke hadn't helped him find out why the gem was damaged. Sure, he had given him an idea as to why it happened, but he didn't know for certain. Liam walked off, hoping that he would find someone who would be able to answer his question.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Zari smiled back, and reached up and grabbed a bubble with a ruby shard in it.  The shard seemed to be an off red, more like a magenta.  _It must not be a true ruby,_ he thought.  He dropped it, and the bubble shattered, releasing the shard.  The shard sat on the ground for a few moments, and suddenly floated in mid air.  It glowed, and a white mass surrounded it.  The mass shaped into a strange amorphous blob, and finally formed and solidified.  It was a hand fused onto the top of a leg, was a bright pink, and had the ruby shard embedded in the palm.  Two eyes opened on the ankle, and stared at Zari.  _Oh gods, what did I just release._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyle withdrew his lips, as he hugged her. He was almost ready to give up on that thought, but it kept returning.

The thought of suicide.

The many ways he could do it, they flashed through his mind and imagination. He tried blocking it all out, but it kept coming back, and it seemed there was nothing he could do about it.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Izzy hugged Kyle again, but stopped when she saw somebody in the distance. They seemed to be walking towards them, but they were too far away for Izzy to see who it was.

Liam thought he saw two people in the distance, though he couldn't tell who. He began walking towards them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

(Why is everyone trying to kill themselves? LOL this is like the suicide-stoppers RPG)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

(Suicide is.....uhhh....
I got nothin' )

Kyle felt Izzy leaving his embrace. He let go of her, and turned around to see what she was looking at. At the same time, he was combatting the thought of suicide, and how selfish he would be if he really did kill himself. He didn't want to, but he did want to, all the same.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

(Don't suicide please #no)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Why is everyone trying to kill themselves? LOL this is like the suicide-stoppers RPG)



(IKR?)

Izzy got up and tried to see who the person was. As they got closer, she began to recognise them. "Ugh, not you again..." she muttered, as Liam got closer.

Liam began to see two familiar looking people - Kyle and Izzy. "Oh god, not those two again..."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

Mari looked at the mutant shocked, "What is that thing..?" Alexa hid behind Mari, obviously afraid of the mutant. _Why does it have eyes?! It makes it even more creepy!_


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Rosalie looked up to see a giant mutant. It had eyes on its ankles, which made it creepier. "W-What is that thing?!" Rosalie yelled, hiding behind a tall tree, scared for her life.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Izzy looked closer, and saw that Liam was holding something. _Has he finally decided to show it to me?_ she thought.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Zari felt horrible for the poor person.  That mutant was once a gem, a _normal_ gem, and now it's just a fragment of what it once was.  "That, Mari, is why you and Alexa shouldn't try to kill yourselves.  You don't want to become a poor fragment of what you are now, stuck here forever in this realm, do you?" he asked.  An icicle formed in his hand, as he was ready to poof it.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

"I-I had no idea..." Alexa softly whispered. Alexa clutched onto Mari's clothes. "I see, did you once know this gem?" Mari asked. Mari was carefully watching the mutant. _Poor thing._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Liam stopped walking. _Should I show those two the gem and risk Izzy taking it?_ he thought to himself.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Rosalie stepped up front, away from the tree. She saw the mutant. She had heard what Zari said, and felt bad. _Poor creature._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Zari looked at the thing, and watched as it jumped on its single leg, reaching for him, staring at him.  It seemed desperate, like it was trying to communicate, but couldn't.  "If you aren't careful enough, and your gem breaks or shatters, this is what you become." he said to Alexa.  He looked up to Mari, continuing, "No, but I knew who Emrys was, as he had the other shard.  I don't understand though... how could they have fused, without turning into this?" he wondered aloud.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

(idek what to post without Kyle being here)


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

(idek what to post; i will post when that mutant gets poofed or someone talks to Rosalie)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

(Idek what to do either)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

"I'm so sorry..." Alexa quietly replied. Mari looked down at Zari, "I see, but why would they force fuse someone? It doesn't make any sense..." Mari glutched her first, remembering her sweet time as Fluorite with Alexa.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

(PLOT TWIST BBY)

Zari looked down at the mutant, thinking back when he was with Emrys before any of these people appeared.  "There's a king in this realm, an-and I watched as Emrys was literally torn apart, his gem being shattered afterwards.  He also had a bit of the dark crystal in his shard, which explains Emrys's strong powers too.  The king is collecting the dark shards and bits by harvesting and shattering as many gems as he can.  Then, he recombines the shards into mutants, perfecting them as best as possible, and using them to collect more gems.  Their bodies look normal.... but their minds are morphed together, which is why Emrys wasn't himself.  Emrys was just.... he was just.... another harvested gem.  And the person who you thought was Emrys, was just a very compelling body-fusion." Zari froze the ruby-mutant, and looked at it, its eye frozen, staring at him.  He didn't know what to do, since he wasn't strong enough to stop the king.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

He didn't want to be near Izzy, but he had to know why the gem was damaged. Reluctantly, he walked towards Izzy and Kyle. He had his gem in his pocket, incase Izzy tried to take the other gem. He had one hand in the pocket that had his gem, and with the other hand he held the other gem. "Do you know how gems can just randomly get cracks on them?" he asked, trying to look away from Izzy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

(Excuse me; I just had a heart attack.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kyle looked up at Liam.
"Oh, it's just you."
He heard his remark about the shatter gem. "Wait... What? I didn't know these gems could get so scratched up like that."


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

(I had a heart attack seeing the new thread title)

Rosalie looked at the ruby mutant; it's eye frozen. "What do we do now?" Rosalie asked Zari, worriedly.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Excuse me; I just had a heart attack.)





Sugarella said:


> (I had a heart attack seeing the new thread title)



(I told you I'd be making a new form!  the king is coming into the story soon.  If everyone doesn't cooperate, and choose a side, people will die.
the RP is finally getting good)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

She woke up, leaning on a tree. Realizing she didn't know where she was, she sighed and lightly hit her head against the tree. 
"Bonk." She muttered. "Where is everyone?"


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

(omg what if rosalie dies nuuuu)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

"Wait, what?" She sighed. "What did you this time?" Izzy asked, clearly annoyed.

"Nothing! And I wasn't even talking to you!" he yelled at Izzy. He then turned to Kyle. "It's just that I found this gem like this, and I have no idea how it happened." He held up the gem with a large crack in it for Kyle to see.

"Yeah, you found it like that in your bag after you stole it." she muttered.

"Shut up!" he yelled again at Izzy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

(Why is aki on the op next to Kyle's name
Like I don't call Kyle Aki anymore tyvm
I saw this like last month or somethin and tried ignoring it but it's still here ;-; )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Zari looked at her, "Um.  I don't know.  This is what I've been hiding from you all.  The king is going to harvest us all, and if I told you, you'd all freak out.  Especially considering a lot of your gems aren't strong enough to defend yourselves." he said.  He realized that the king would ask him again to join him, and he will have to make a decision that will affect all of their lives.  He looked out of the sanctuary, and looked at the damaged igloo, and the rebuilt one that was next to it.  He looked back in, at the ruby mutant, and sighed.  He was scared about when the king would come, and would shatter every gem in the sanctuary.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

(WHOAAAAAAAA NEW THREAD TITLE O: )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

"Zari! Rosalie? Kyle and Izzy?" More and more names kept coming out of her mouth. She almost wanted to stay where she was, and just sleep forever.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Zari heard Mizuki yelling near the igloos.  He peeked out of the giant tree, and seen her desperately scream.  "Mizuki?! Are you okay!?" he yelled back.

(Updating OP now.  Let's hope the procrastination ain't strong)


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

(IKR SUPERSTAR)

"Really?" Rosalie told him. "Why would I freak out? He's just going to harvest all our gems! That's all!" She said, obviously nervous. She sat down, and covered her head. _He's going to harvest me, and everyone else here. I can't believe it,_ she told herself. She hid her face in her knees. But when she heard a desperate cry for help, she got up as fast as she could. She ran to the igloo, since the hell was coming from there. She saw a familiar face. "Mizuki? Are you alright??"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

Her face brightened. "Zari? I'm over here!" She got up and cheerily waved in his direction. She wiggled around, trying to indicate she was okay. She started walking toward him, where she could see others talking.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyle heard his name be called.

"O-One moment." He said to Izzy and Liam. He ran off into the direction of the sound, recognizing the voice as Mizuki.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

Zari stayed there, watching as Kyle and Rosalie went over to Mizuki.  He stabbed the ruby mutant with the icicle, poofing it, and looked at the pink ruby shard sitting on the ground.  It was a very dull magenta.  He bubbled it, letting it float out of his hands, and looked back out of the entrance of the tree hollow, deep in thought.  _It's been over a week, so it's only a matter of time until Lief comes_ he thought.  _Rosalie, Mari, and Alexa are the only ones who know.  I should've told them, and everyone else sooner._


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

She saw both Kyle and Rosalie approaching her. She smiled. 
"Hi! How has it been the last few days? Have either of you seen a moonstone? I, um, lost mine." She made a face. "I'm nothing without it."


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyle put his head on his hand and shook his head. "How do you lose that?!" He asked. "And, if you're nothing without it, why are you here right now?" He turned his head slightly to the side.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

"More like, it was taken?" She winced. "I'm not literally nothing, I'm just... ordinary without my gem." She tried to look happy, but she could tell her facade was crumbling. Tears started to form in the corners of her eyes.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

"What?" Rosalie asked. "How did someone take it?" She was worried. She saw Mizuki start to cry.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

"Some weirdo took it a while back. I don't know who he is or was." She quickly started to wipe at her face with her hands, trying to make her crying less noticeable.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

"Huh?" _I wonder what it is_, she thought.
Liam glared angrily at Izzy. "Steal it, _I dare you_." he said, holding onto both gems tightly.
"And who said I was gonna steal it?!" she yelled. 
"I just know you're going to try to." he said. "But you won't. Because I could just easily stop you."
"Just stop it, will you?! In fact, YOU were the one who stole that gem and mine in the first place!"
"Oh, and who stole it back? You did."
"_Because I was trying to get my gem back!_"
Liam remained fairly calm. It was pretty entertaining to him to see Izzy get this angry. "You still stole it, though."
Izzy had had enough. "*BECAUSE YOU STOLE IT!!!*" she yelled and pushed him over.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

_Emrys..._ Rosalie immediately thought. "Don't worry, we'll get it back." She told Mizuki, putting a hand on her shoulder.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

Her head perked up. "Do you know who took it? I could get it back myself, right? Or, er, maybe..." She started pacing, thinking about what her plan would be if she met the boy who took her gem.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

"Um. No I don't. But I can help you find it." Rosalie said.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

"Whoa!" he said as he fell onto the snow. The black gem fell out of his hand. "Calm down! I was just-"
"Just what?! Trying to get on my nerves as usual?!" she yelled as she quickly grabbed the gem.
"Look, you really need to, you know, _have a rest_." he said, taking his gem out.
"Don't you dare!" she yelled, quickly putting the black gem in her bag and taking out her own.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

"That's good enough." She said, her face glowing with determination. "Should we split up and come back together later? Kyle, is it alright if you help?" She was ready to get her gem back and not be just a human anymore.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Liam's gem and hair began to glow, and he tried to wrap his hair around Izzy.
Izzy didn't even try to dodge. Izzy's gem began to glow as she grabbed Liam's hair.
Liam tried to make her let go, but she was holding on too tightly. A few seconds later, his hair caught fire. He managed to make her let go and quickly put his hair in a nearby stream to put the fire out.
"Why are you trying to put that out?! I could just do that again, you know!" she said. A menacing grin grew on her face as a ball of fire appeared in her hand.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyle nodded. "Let's do it."

It was obvious that he had lost the hatred for Rosalie and Zari, but he still had the feeling deep, deep in the corners of his mind. He pushed the thoughts away, realizing he was losing his sanity.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

"Okay! Splitting powers, activate!" She started walking into an unknown part of the forest, singing to herself. She didn't know where she was walking, but continued on anyway. As she looked back, it was getting harder and harder to see Rosalie and Kyle. She started to get worried.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

(I didn't know mizuki was an amoebae)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (I didn't know mizuki was an amoebae)



(She's splitting up from the group x3 but perceive it how you like)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Just as Liam got his hair out of the water, Izzy threw the ball of fire at Liam.
Liam dodged, and it ended up hitting a nearby tree and made it burst into flames. "What are you doing?! Stop!" he shouted, clearly panicking.
Izzy threw another. "Well, maybe you should try to annoy other people!" she said, then burst out laughing.
Liam dodged again and it hit another tree. "J-just stop!"
"No! This is fun!" Izzy continued to throw more until all the trees around them were on fire.
Liam was beginning to feel very tired. He tried to wrap his hair around Izzy again to try and stop her. "Y-you're going crazy..." he said, struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

She froze up when she saw a log. _Is that a ghost? Or a bear?_ She looked at the others again, nervous. And then, she bolted towards the clearing again, waving her arms around. "Combining powers, activate!" She ran into Rosalie and Kyle.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

"That was fast." He said, counting the time. "Ten minutes on my guess."

He smiled. "I guess we're just gonna be a group, then."

(I was making a bacteria joke, bloop. GOD)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Izzy saw a knife lying on the ground and picked it up before Liam grabbed her. "And you are going to... go to sleep...!" she said, holding the knife up. She was beginning to get sleepy.
"Izzy... no..." he said, trying his best not to go to sleep.
"...Yes... ...you..." She dropped the knife and fell asleep before she could finish her sentence.
Liam had never been so terrified in his life before. He certainly didn't want that to happen again. Using the last of his strength, he grabbed the knife and stabbed Izzy with it. She poofed into her gem just before Liam fell asleep.

(PLOT TWIIIIIIST)


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

(Izzy!!!!!)

"Ah, that was fast," Rosalie chuckled. "What's the matter? Did you find the gem?"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

(WELL SORRY ;_; )
She crossed her arms. "20 minutes, _at least!_I didn't find my gem. But the dark... is bad." She shuddered. "Where do we start?" She hastily started walking a random direction.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

(WAIT WAIT WOAH
YOU HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA OF ALL THE PAIN KYLE IS GONNA GO TGROUGH)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'll just follow you, since you seem to know _everything_ about time and the like." He said, sarcastically.

"5 minutes minimum, 15 minutes maximum." He teased, waiting for her big reaction.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

(Wow ;-; That was so out-of-the-blue)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Wrong!" She kept walking, reassured that someone was with her. "I'll bet you _anything_ I was there for 20!" She was tempted to slap his face, but stopped herself.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

(bUT REGENERATION EXIIIIISTS

SHE CAN BE BROUGHT BACK

...and now I have nothing to do lol

Somebody find Liiiiiiaaaaaam)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

(Bump)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(G2g to sleep now. Night!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

(Bump! Waiting on Rosalie or Kyle c: )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

"Yeah, _right._" He said, a cocky smile on his face.
"I'm a teensy bit sure you're afraid of the dark." He continued, no end to the teasing. He lost the cocky smile, replaced by a smug look.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

"U-uh, well, yes, I suppose." She stammered, not being able to think of a come-back. After getting slightly pissed over his smug face, she decided to get him back by tackling him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Kyle was taken surprise by the tackle, falling over because of it. He smiled, as he squirmed from underneath Mizuki. "Is that all?" He asked, cockily.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

She knew that she didn't weigh that much, but she tried to keep him pinned down. However, she eventually got tired of it and rolled off him, facing the sky.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 22, 2015)

(Idk what even happened, double post?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

"Nice one." He said, as he lay beside him.

"Say..where's Izzy?" He asked, starting to get worried. "Hopefully she's okay.." He said, as he realized he was going to cry soon if he didn't see her. It would've been like when he hallucinated so long ago.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

"I-I don't know." She said stiffly, getting up quickly. She looked at Kyle warily. _He's not gonna care, right?_ And started to walk towards a river, trying to avoid taking aggressive steps.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

"Where are you going?" He asked, getting up and following her. "After how you disappeared last time, I'd rather you not venture out alone." The worry in his voice was strong; he did not want a repeat of last time.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

"If I disappeared last time, why didn't anyone look for me?!" She snapped. "_I_ didn't even know where I was." She could feel tears starting to come up. _What am I even so mad about?_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

"Because we _trusted_ you enough to come back safely!" He replied, a pinch of anger in his voice.

"I-I looked for you, I could never..I could never find you. I was more worried than a mother seperated from her child in the midst of a huge crowd.."

A tear rolled down his cheek, as a cool breeze passed by.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

"So, is that what I am to you? A child? I-is that what I am to everyone?" She shook her head disbelievingly. She sat down again, her head buried in her knees, not allowing herself to cry.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

Liam was still asleep, with his gem in his hand. The two other gems were next to him. Izzy's gem now had a crack in it, just like the black gem.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

(The post isn't showing up ;-; )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

"No! You aren't a child! I worried about you because I lo-"

He stopped. Right there. His face turned into a deep red. He buried his head in his knees, trying to keep it unseen. He did say what he did, and he couldn't lie. He could only hope Mizuki didn't hear him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(PLOT TWIST #3!!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(OHHHHHHH SNAP

Imagine if Izzy was alive and found out!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

(Dang, I actually wasn't expecting that :')
She lifted her head, now more curious instead of sad. "Er, I didn't quite catch that..." She looked at him, confused. "Can you repeat it?" She moved her hair out of the way and cupped her hand around her ear.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

"Y-Yes...I could.." He said, his voice sort-of raspy and quiet.

He thought about it all for a moment. _What if Izzy found out? What if she hates me afterwards? What if she doesn't believe me?_

He decided on it. "I can't say it.." He said. He shook his head. "Y-Yes I can..and I will. I-I...I t-think I l-love you.." He whispered into her ear, as his face turned to a beet-red.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

Her face quickly became red and she could feel the blood rushing to her cheeks. She turned and put her hand lightly on his forehead. 
"D-do you have a fever? Are you okay?" She leaned closer to him, trying to examine his face for signs of illness.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

He sighed. "I thought you'd say that."

He stood up, turned around and just left. The feeling of humiliation swept over him. He tried, and ultimately failed, and now he felt terrible.

_Utterly humiliating._ He thought, tears streaming down his face. _I shoulda know better. Nobody really loves me anyway. Who would love such a big, fat oaf like me?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

She got up, panicking. "Hey, wait!" She leapt for him and grabbed on to his ankle, trying to prevent him from leaving. 
"I-I'm sorry... were you not joking?" She asked quietly, still on the ground.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

"I-I can't lie about something like that, m-my gem forbids it.." He said, quietly. He lay on the ground, not caring that she was holding on to his ankle, as he slowly trotted on. She was slowing him down.. He cared more about the fact that it seemed to her that this was a joke.
_I wish it wasn't true._ He thought. _Everything would be simpler if it wasn't true._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(OH SHOOT I READ SOMETHING WRONG EDITING NOW)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

"Right, well, I guess I just forgot that. But... don't you like Izzy?" She instantly regretted saying that. She clapped one hand over her mouth, the other still tightly clutching him.
_Stupid, stupid!_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

He sighed. "Now you see my dilemma."

He hung his head low, and ultimately gave up with walking. He fell over, the deafening silence filling his ears. A tear rolled onto the ground, moistening the ground below.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

She let go of his leg and pulled him up to sitting position. She looked at him for a second before tightly hugging him. "I'll stop. If I leave, then you get to be happy with Izzy without any "distractions", right?" She murmured. "Easy as pie."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(*continues to wait*)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

(*waits for Kyle*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm actually gonna go to bed. It's pretty late here ;-; Good night!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(And Liam is still asleep...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(...waiting to be found...)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(Boop)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kyle felt her warmth, her affection, and her words.

"I-If you go, I'll never be able to forget you.. In other words, if you left, you'd be more of a distraction whilst gone." He paused for a moment. "If that makes any sense."

He felt a tear well up in his eye once more. He hugged her back, before saying, "D-Don't go."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

After a while, Liam woke up, lying on the snow. He sat up and looked around. He saw the burnt down trees. "...The hell happened here?" He then saw the knife and the two gems next to him, and suddenly the memories came rushing back to him. "Ugh, they're gonna kill me for this... Literally." He felt that he had to do what he did, though. He could have been the one to get killed if he hadn't.

He picked up the two gems and looked at them. "They're both cracked... Maybe that's what happens when somebody dies." It made sense to him - Izzy died, and then her gem got damaged. The black gem was damaged in the same way. And he hadn't heard from the gem's owner for around a day before his gem and theirs unfused. _Maybe whoever had this gem killed themself_, he thought.

He got up, and started walking. Soon, he saw the igloo in the distance. He didn't want to go back, though, after what had happened.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

(AWWWW SHEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYT)
Alice went out of the igloo. She saw smoke in the sky. _Fire..izzy?_ She thought to herself, going in the direction of the smoke. She froze when she saw Liam with not one, not two, but three gems. Including izzy's. She saw a crack in two of them. A black gem and.._Izzy's gem??!_ "Where's Izzy??!" Alice yelled to Liam
Yasuke saw Alice leave the igloo. "Hey, hold up!" He called, grabbing him and Malani's gem. He followed, and too, saw Liam with three gems.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

Liam was surprised when he saw Alice and Yasuke. "She... uhh..." He didn't know what to say. He didn't want to think of what the others would do if they found out, but he couldn't lie, because Kyle would know that he was lying. "...She... went _crazy_. Like, really crazy. She was the one who burnt down all these trees. She even tried to kill me! I... I had to stop her..." he said, with panic in his voice.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

The anger drained from Alice's face. It turned into sadness and confusion. "And how to I know you're not lying?" Alice asked, worrying he was telling the truth.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

Liam turned around and saw the knife on the ground. It had a lot of blood on it, though some seemed to be from before he killed Izzy. _There was blood on that before it happened_, he thought, realising that it must have been there because the owner of the black gem had used it to kill themself. He didn't say anything, just continued to stare at the knife.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

Alice read Liam's eyes to the knife covered with blood. _No.._ she thought, with a tear rolling down her cheek
Yasuke saw the bloody knife. _Izzy.._ he thought. He didnt know her too well enough to be too sad about it
_Who? Are you seeing someone else?!_ Malani thought to Yasuke. She walked around, looking for food. She saw a condor in the air. "Hey buddy, come to mama!" She yelled, waving her arms. The condor saw her and swooped in. She braced herself. Its talons were out heading towards Malani. She tackled the bird and stood on it, popping its neck to make sire it was dead. "Ew.." She said, preparing the bird to eat
_What? No! She was just my friend a little bit...she got killed.._ Yasuke thought


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

Eventually, Liam spoke. "...I-I-I... I had to... She... She could've k-killed me..." he said, shaking.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

"Yes, because this messed up world is just *so* much better with a thief like you than someone *kind* and *sane* like izzy," Alice said sarcastically, being angry and sad at the same time. She felt like _she herself_ was going crazy


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

Mari had walked outside of the gem sanctuary. Mari grabbed Alexa's hand, as she looked down at her. "Alexa, I think it would be best if we stayed away from the others," Mari sighed.  Alexa look up at Mari, "You know, I think you're right." Alexa held onto Mari's hand tight. Alexa thought about her Amethyst. _Maybe if I look into the future, I can see the outcome of us being on our own.._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

"I told you, she went crazy earlier." he said, then sighed. He didn't mean for things to turn out like this. He only annoyed Izzy because he had nothing better to do in this realm.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

Alice knew it was true, but she didnt want it to be. Izzy was her best friend. She broke out in tears. She called for the bear and ran off riding it. She felt weak. Dizzy. Like her head was going to explode.
Yasuke saw Alice run off. "Alice.."he said quietly. He remembered his gem, but he didnt bother. _Leave her be.._ he thought


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

Alexa concentrated hard as she held her Amethyst tight. A vision appeared, of her and Mari hapilly living together alone. Alexa opened her eyes, "My Amethyst showed me that this decision would be for the better." Alexa started to walk again. Mari nodded, "Then it is decided, we will build our own shelter a way off from here." Mari followed Alexa as she moved her finger in her palm to feel her Malachite. "You can decide where we are going to live," Mari stated.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

Liam sat down on a nearby tree stump without saying anything. He put the three gems down next to him. _Why did I even come here?_ he thought to himself.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(Boop)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

*Mari and Alexa had walked for a while, until coming to a waterfall.* "This would be an ideal shelter, it gives us a good amount of water and there may be fish hiding in the water," Alexa smiled. Mari nodded, "I can build our shelter, can I see your Amethyst?"  Alexa nodded, as she reached for Mari's palm. Alexa opened Mari's palm and gently placed her Amethyst inside. Alexa then closed Mari's palm back up.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(UGGGGH I KEEP ON SELECTING THE PINK COLOUR INSTEAD OF YELLOW)

Liam looked at the three gems next to him. He noticed that the crack in the black gem was a little smaller. He picked it up to have a closer look. _That's odd..._ He wasn't sure if this was the right time to mention the black gem, but he said something about it anyway. "...By the way, I think I know why that gem I found has a crack in it now."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

Mari had fused her Malachite and Alexa's Amethyst to create Fluorite once again. "I'm going to punch down some trees, I'll be back soon," Mari stated.  "Oh alright," Alexa replied. Alexa looked around, "I think I'll go for a swim and try to grab some fish." Mari nodded as she started to walk away.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(I'm waiting for Yasuke to respond or do something. Anything.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(buuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

(beep boop bump)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

Alexa took off her black shirt, and ran over to the water. Alexa jumped into the water and sank to the bottom. Alexa quickly came back up and started to search around for some fish. Mari walked for a bit, until finding a tall tree. Mari started to punch the tree creating a crack in it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 23, 2015)

(rip tonight/tomorrow are gonna be busy so don't get mad if I'm inactive
there'll be an update before I participate again tho)


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

(@Lucanosa: k)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

(Rip me)
"She'll come back. Shes just a bit..upset.." Yasuke said


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Kyle felt her warmth, her affection, and her words.
> 
> "I-If you go, I'll never be able to forget you.. In other words, if you left, you'd be more of a distraction whilst gone." He paused for a moment. "If that makes any sense."
> 
> He felt a tear well up in his eye once more. He hugged her back, before saying, "D-Don't go."



"Whatever you say," She pulled away and grinned at him. "Don't look so sad! It's depressing." She started to get up and walk towards the igloo, but tripped and started to fall forward.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 23, 2015)

(um procrastination made me forget what to update in the OP plus it's late here XD
What do I need to add/change in the OP?

Also I might remove active fusions and just list them at the bottom/in the fusions section, instead of with each charrie.  Also the same with alive/poofed/dead status.  what do you think?)

Zari looked up, and noticed in the top most part of the gem sanctuary, was Mizuki's moonstone.  _Emrys,_ he immediately thought, _he must have stolen it.  She's probably looking for it now._  It glimmered in the faint light.  He looked at it, and it slowly floated down to him, and he grabbed it, popping the bubble that surrounded it.  The dew on it felt nice and cool.  He closed his eyes, holding it, absorbing its magic, and summoned a dove with it.  The dove held a spectral note in its claws, and Zari motioned outside, and the dove flew off, to Mizuki.  It looked odd, seeing it was a ghost-dove, but the moonstone was an odd gem in the first place.  He waited patiently as the dove flew in search of Mizuki; Zari rebubbled the moonstone, and let it float up with the other three bubbled gems.  _She might want her gem, but if Lief comes, it'll be safer here than with her._ he thought.


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

(Remove the Zari + Rosalie fusion because they aren't fused anymore  )


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

(REMOVE (AKI  ) FROM THE OP 
I SWEAR TO THE PIZZA GOD CHEESUS CRUST)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

She saw a dove flying around, the moonstone in its talons. Surprised, she jumped, trying to snatch it from the bird. Once she got it back, she examined it in wonder. 
_How is it still here? _


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Remove the Zari + Rosalie fusion because they aren't fused anymore)



(XD okay
the active fusions will be in their own thread so that'll make it easier since I don't need to edit the forms anymore)



Sparro said:


> (REMOVE (AKI  ) FROM THE OP
> I SWEAR TO THE PIZZA GOD CHEESUS CRUST)



(LOL I forgot to remove that woops
and _*all hail the pizza god cheesus chrust
and his crustiness*_)

Zari looked up as the moonstone floated in its little bubble back at the top of the tree hollow there.  _I wonder what kind of terror that the fusion-Emrys made during his time here._  He looked at his sapphire, and then at the almost-fully healed scar on his belly button where the sapphire used to be.  _I feel so much more free now,_ he thought.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

She squealed in delight. 
"I have it back, I have it back!" She jumped around, clutching the stone to her chest. She sat down and held it up to the moon, closing one eye and peering at it through the other. "Do you think it's fine?" She asked Kyle.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

(Waits for someone to stumble upon alice crying in the middle of the forest, where she originally woke of from the portal)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

He looked at it, squinting at the moonstone. "Looks fine." He said, checking for scratches.

"How'd you get it back?" He asked, he was not paying attention.

"Heh, what would you do if I took it?"


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (XD okay
> the active fusions will be in their own thread so that'll make it easier since I don't need to edit the forms anymore)
> 
> 
> ...



(Thanks  )

Rosalie stood up and saw Zari in the distance. For some reason, Rosalie felt dizzy when she got up, so she closed her eyes and tried to balance herself. _Okay.. I'm fine now._ She told herself, and walked to Zari. "H-How did your sapphire come out of your stomach? That's odd." Rosalie told Zari, then looked at his sapphire.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

"Don't you even consider it!" She stuck her tongue out at him and backed up a few feet. Her grip on the moonstone became tighter.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 23, 2015)

(OP update in progress, I'm multitasking so don't expect no miracle
also I thought the moonstone was still in the sanctuary? XD I just attached a ghost letter to the dove's feet so smh I'm so confused)

Zari seen Rosalie coming in, and responded, "I cut it out.  It.... felt weird.  So, I froze a dagger of ice, and cut it out." he held up the sapphire in the air, letting light through it.  A faint glimmer of dark purple was within it, and as soon as Zari seen it, he began to worry again about Lief.  "S-say, why don't you stay in here for awhile? Just for safety purposes." he said.  He didn't want her gem to get shattered.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

(Oh crap, sorry! ;-; Can we pretend none of that happened then?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

She saw a faint glimmer of purple come from his gem. She was confused but she said, "O-Okay, if that's what you want.." She sat down next to the sanctuary.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

(Oh waht? k  then)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 23, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> (Oh crap, sorry! ;-; Can we pretend none of that happened then?)



(X'D It's fine
the confusion tho)

The spectral ghosty bird flew, and found Mizuki with Kyle.  It dropped a ghost scroll onto the ground, and it unraveled on its own.  It simply read: _Meet me at the gem sanctuary for your moonstone.  Someone is going to kill you if you stay out there much longer.  Please hurry!  ~Zari_  There was Emrys's ruby shard attached to the scroll, which the bird also dropped on the message.  The bird then poofed, and the spectral message with the shard on it lay on the ground.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kyle watched the message peacefully float to the ground, as he laid out his hands to gently catch it. He read it quickly.
"Off to the sanctuary we are." He said, as he linked arms with her and started to walk towards the sanctuary.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

She read the message and got excited, jumping up and down. She started to walk with him, but halfway through the walk, she took out her arm from his. 
"Nope, nope, nope!" She said, smiling. She laced her fingers through his and kept walking.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kyle looked forward, blushing a little. He smiled at her, as he walked forward.

He then remembered what happened so long ago, on their walk. The memory replayed in his head.
_..She loves me too, right?_ He thought.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 23, 2015)

Zari sat restless within the sanctuary.  He then heard the leaves outside rustle, and a boy clad in a king's outfit strutted about a mile away.  He could see him clearly.  Lief, the boy with the emerald.  He was coming.  _He was coming!_  Zari panicked, leaving ice in his footsteps as he squeezed the sapphire in his hands until his hands turned white.



Spoiler: le king


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Zari sat restless within the sanctuary.  He then heard the leaves outside rustle, and a boy clad in a king's outfit strutted about a mile away.  He could see him clearly.  Lief, the boy with the emerald.  He was coming.  _He was coming!_  Zari panicked, leaving ice in his footsteps as he squeezed the sapphire in his hands until his hands turned white.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: le king



(stuff is about to go down )


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

She could see Zari walking around. She waved at him, trying to get his attention. 
"Zari!" She yelled, jogging to him. "We're here!"


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kyle jogged after her. He remembered the shard, he had the shard in his hand. He looked at it. "What is this?" He asked, holding it up in the air and pointing at it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Rosalie looked up and saw Zari running. "Why are you running?!" She yelled, worried. She got up and followed Zari, running. She knew he would probably not approve, but she'd rather be safe than sorry. She finally caught up to him, breathing heavily. "W-Where are y-you going? Why... Are... You... Running?" She said, breathing heavily. Her heart hurt, so she sat down and sighed.

(if i got this wrong im sorry)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

Alexa came to the surface, with two fish in her hands. "I hope this is good enough," Alexa quielty whispered to herself. Mari had broken one tree, she hauled it back to where her and Alexa decided to stay.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 23, 2015)

Zari looked at Rosalie, and pointed at the boy coming towards them.  "H-h-he is coming.  Rose!  Please.  Go inside the sanctuary.  It's safer in there. Takes the others with you." he said.  He waved to Mizuki, and ran to her and Kyle, dragging Rosalie by the wrist with him.  He silently pointed to the boy coming towards them.  "Hide.  In the sanctuary.  NOW!" he yelled.  **** was about to go down.  He quietly watched as the boy came closer, revealing an emerald scepter in his hands.

(OP updated and I gotta go!  this will continue sorta tomorrow xD
lmk if everything is correct so far)


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

"Ow. If it's that important, fine." Rosalie said, holding her wrist. It had a red mark on it, where Zari had dragged her from. She hid behind the sanctuary. She looked to where Zari had pointed. _Who's that guy? Must be someone new._ She told herself, not having a clue who that person was.

(oh okay bye <3)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

She willingly walked inside the sanctuary, sensing something was wrong. She could see an unfamiliar boy walking around. She watched him carefully, intrigued by him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

Liam held Izzy's gem and the black gem in his hands. "Izzy's gem got a crack in it after she died. It's pretty similar to the one in the gem I found. I think the gem's owner is dead. They probably killed themself, but I don't really know."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 24, 2015)

(Updated OP:
~ Rosalie / Lapis Lazuli has a new gem appearance
~ Status section has been organized
~ hype train set in full motion)


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Updated OP:
> ~ Rosalie / Lapis Lazuli has a new gem appearance
> ~ Status section has been organized
> ~ hype train set in full motion)



(Yay )

Rosalie was still hiding behind the sanctuary, worrying. _When can I get out of here..? That guy looked suspicious too,_ she told herself, talking about the boy with the emerald scepter. She sighed, and put her face in her knees. "I just want to get out of here.."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

(*waits for Yasuke*)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

Alice had finished crying and stood up from the stump. "Why did I even come here? To get a fresh start? There wasnt anything wrong with my life! Or maybe I was just been drunk off my ass.." Alice said, to no one in particular, just herself. She started to head back to Liam and Yasuke.
"Huh..it seems so," Yasuke replied to Liam. He saw Alice coming back in their direction. "Hey, you okay?" Yasuke asked


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

"Yeah..." Liam compared the sizes of the cracks in the two gems. The one in Izzy's was fairly large, as she had died very recently. However, the one in the black gem was noticeably smaller. "I'm pretty sure the crack in the black gem has gotten smaller. It's like the gem is repairing itself over time... But how?" He knew that the gem's power had nothing to do with healing, so it didn't make sense to him.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

"Who knows, we may in the future," Yasuke said. 
Alice came back, eyes red and face wet. She sniffed


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

Liam thought for a moment, about the fact that he stopped being able to use the black gem's power when it got damaged. "I wonder if the gems' powers can be used again once the cracks go away. It looks like they will go away eventually." He then put the three gems inside his bag. Even though he knew the others didn't trust him, he knew that he wouldn't be able to do much with the gems that weren't his right now.


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Rosalie thought for a moment. _What if that boy with the emerald scepter is the king Zari was talking about..? It could be, considering he has a scepter._ She told herself, looking back at the boy. "I want to get out of here!" Rosalie yelled, but not loud enough for the boy to hear.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

"Im going to guess yes," Yasuke replied


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

Liam thought about it. _It's weird how a gem gets damaged whenever somebody dies_, he thought. He stayed silent for a few moments, then spoke again. "Do you know where the others are?" he asked.


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

(Can't really do anything TT-TT)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

(Bump because we need KL and Luca here)


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

(^yep)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

"I guess not..except for alice, right here," Yasuke said, putting his arm on her shoulder
"Yasuke..why did I even come here? Didn't I leave a note or something?" Alice said, wiping tears from her face
"Actually..yeah..I'd rather say what i think it said alone.." Yasuke replied


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

"Oh, right." He got up, then started to climb up a nearby tree. "I wish there was something to do around here," he said. "It's always boring."


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

(hnnng lucanosa)

Rosalie was getting tired of hiding for so long. _When will Zari come out and get this guy out?_ She asked herself. But she realized the "king" could be out to get Zari. _Oh no.._ She said, then turned around. The king was sitting on the ground, looking up. She instantly turned back around when she saw him turn his head towards her. She decided to stand up, and sigh. "Ugh, I'm going to hide somewhere else." She whispered, and walked quietly, trying not to make noise. She found a decent spot behind a tall tree, so she slid behind it. _He probably won't see me here. Hopefully he won't.._


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

(Le plot twist!!)
"Me and alice will be right back.." Yasuke said, grabbing alice's hand and starting to walk. "I need to grab my bag from the igloo first," he said
Alice nodded in agreement and went to the igloo with him. She saw him grab his bag."Okay, back on out," he said. He went away from anyone else with alice. He grabbed two things from his bag. A note and a dagger. A very small one.
Alice only saw the note. She sat down. "So..what does the note say? I cant exactly remember," alice said
Yasuke read the note. "Dear Yasuke and Malani, I've ran away. Why? I have no friends or family. Only the ones im forced to have. Im sick of this world. I want to die. But you know what? You want to know whats stopping me? Im a damn coward. Ask Lani(how original XD), for i told her where ive gone," Yasuke read. "Interesting I must say.." He said
Alice felt a hard ball form in her throat. "And..?" She said
"You got everything! You were a spoiled child! I've raised you ever since mother and father got killed! I wanted to make you happy! And you know what? Here, you die!" He yelled, grabbing the dagger
"Yasuke, please, dont!" She cried
"Im sorry sis, the world's gone mad," he said, stabbing Alice in the chest.
Alice poofed inside her gem, beautiful, green alexandrite


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

(NOT ANOTHER ONE ;-;

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY)


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

(omfg)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

(She'll probs get regenerated  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yasuke looked at his hand and the dagger, both covered in blood. He saw Alice's gem on the ground, with a crack. "Just like Liam's gems.." He said, with an evil grin. He put alice's gem in his bag and wiped off the blood with a few nearby leaves. _Sorry sis_ he thought, forgetting about Malani. He walked back to the direction of liam. "Hey," he said, with an odd look on his face
_What???! What about alice??! What happened??_ Malani yelled through her mind
 Yasuke froze, worried what was going to happen. He didn't respond
_Tell me damnit!!_


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

(Someone find Rosalie in the woods behind a tree. Please. Anyone.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 24, 2015)

(I have to go now. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

(Night!)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 24, 2015)

Alexa clutched the two fists hard, not letting them slip out of her hands. Alexa patiently waited for Mari. Mari took her knife that was previously used to kill herself. Mari unleased her rage on the tree and was able to cut a few pieces off.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 24, 2015)

She started to doze off, tired. _When can we leave?_ Slumping over, she closed her eyes, only to have them open again. She stood up in the sanctuary, trying to fight off her sleep.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 25, 2015)

Mari had built a little shelter for her and Alexa. It wasn't anything special, but atleast it would be suitable for living. Mari also made a fire, so her and Alexa could cook the fish. Mari looked over at Alexa, "I finished, how many fish did you catch?" Alexa made eye contact with Mari. "Only two," Alexa replied. Alexa moved over towards the fire, she grabbed two nearby sticks and stabbed the fish. Alexa handed one of the fish to Mari, and started to roast hers over the fire.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

_I've gone insane..I *killed* my own sister. I raised her as my own child, just at 11 years..I wanted to make her happy. She got more than I ever could have_ Yasuke confessed
_What the hell is wrong with you??!_ Malani screamed in her head
Yasuke didn't change his feelings. He ignored Malani and headed back to Liam. "Alice..she's dead," Yasuke said. "I-I went away for a minute..then boom, she was gone. Just her gem stayed..with a crack..shes dead"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

"Oh... How did it happen?" He thought it was a little odd that Alice had died as soon as she and Yasuke went off on their own. _But would Yasuke _really _kill his own sister?_ he thought. Then again, Liam strongly disliked his own sister, however he hadn't tried to kill her before.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

"I-I dont know, I just had to pee real quick and when i came back...she was gone, only her gem remaining," Yasuke lied


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

"OK," he said, still unsure about whether or not to believe him. "Did you see anything or anyone around while you were there?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

"Nothing, except for as I said, her gem. Alexandrite..beautiful I must say..what a shame is has that crack now," Yasuke said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

"Nothing? Are you sure?" he asked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

"I did see a few speckles of blood, but that was the only other thing i saw," Yasuke said, breathing heavily


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

"A few? Maybe she got... stabbed with a knife or something..." He remembered what had happened to Izzy earlier, and shifted uncomfortably.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

"Prehaps," Yasuke said, grabbing her gem out of his bag. "I'm just about positive she's dead since her gem has a crack in it, just like izzy's and that dark gem.." He said, looking at the gem
(Le oops. Dagger is sticking out of bag a little bit. Rip yasuke)


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

(I'm currently on the road so I won't post right now. See you in 3 hours!!)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

(Have fun!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

Liam noticed something odd in Yasuke's bag while he was taking the gem out of it. "Is that a knife...?"


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

"What? No!" Yasuke lied, face turning pale


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

"I definitely saw a knife in there," he said. It was obvious to him that Yasuke had been lying now.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Yasuke's face was as white as chalk. He grabbed his gem from his bag and focused on making the area dark. It was pitch black, with yasuke being able to see perfectly okay


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

_Oh no, not again..._ Liam thought to himself, fearing that Yasuke would try to kill him as well. He quickly opened his bag to get his gem. He picked a gem up and tried to use its powers, but nothing happened. _Great... one of their gems_. He picked up another, and it began to glow a deep purple. He took it out, then closed his bag. His hair began to glow, and he wrapped it around himself, hoping that Yasuke would end up falling asleep if he touched it. He then tried to run off.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Yasuke ran as far away as possible. His head, legs, and heart were aching. _Its like some monster just..took over me_ he thought. He sat down, far, far away. He saw the dagger in his bag. "I cant be a monster anymore," yasuke said, pulling the knife from his bag. To his suprise, he was at the scene of Alice's murder. The snow was soaked with blood. He threw the dagger into the ground. He took a look at Alice's gem. He was experimenting with the angle with the light. He swore he saw a face in it. Alice's
_*Now* you talk..you're not a monster to me, you know..remember, when you were oh, I dont know..14? You told me we would never leave each other and youd always be by my side? I hope you're trying.._ Malani thought, eating some roasted condor from the previous day


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

Liam ran until it eventually grew light again, as he was far away from Yasuke. He stopped because he was beginning to feel tired again. He was certain that he had chased him to where he was now, but when he looked in the direction he came from, he didn't see Yasuke. _Did he even chase after me?_ he wondered. He turned back around, away from the darkness, and saw that a few trees around him had been burnt down. However, there wasn't a stream nearby, some trees hadn't been burnt and the snow around him had melted. He knew he was back at the place where he accidentally fused his gem with Izzy's. He put his gem in his pocket and his hair turned back to normal.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

"What the fudge..?" Yasuke said, looking at Alice's gem more. He was positive he saw her face. Yasuke was getting tired from running and lying, o he decided to move a bit so he wasnt laying in the blood of his murdered sister. He put his gem back in his bag and let the dagger remain where it was. He found a nice and cozy spot to lay down. "I can't go back to the igloo..Liam would tell them the second he got there.." Yasuke said. He put some sticks together and put some leaves on top. He layed down and fell asleep, holding onto his bag tight


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

(Latest post isn't showing ;-;

TBT whyyyyyyyyyyy)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

(Show post ?^?)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 25, 2015)

Alexa's fish had finished roasting, she grabbed her nearby shirt and put it on. Her hair was starting to dry as well. She started to munch on her fish. Mari sat down next to Alexa and started to cook her fish. Mari always liked things a little burnt, so she put it directly into the fire. "This is great, ya know?" Mari smiled.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

Liam tried to make his way back to the stream where he killed Izzy. Eventually he found it, and found the knife again. He picked it up and went over to the stream to wash off the blood. Once he had done so, he made his way back to where the snow had melted and went up to a large tree. He then used the knife to carve his name into the tree. He put the knife back into his bag and began to climb the tree. _I think I'll sleep here_, he thought as he had gotten into the tree. He yawned, then got his gem back out. His hair glowed, and then he wrapped his hair around himself then went to sleep.

(I don't think it's night BTW, he's just tired from using his gem)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

(Idk..yasuke is restong)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

(I can't really do anything either because Liam's asleep. I just want other people to post so some RP time goes by, and then I can wake him up. Plus I wanna see what'll happen when the king arrives. Lucanosa where are yoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

(I can't do anything because Lucanosa is out...... Where are yoooooooooooou bub???)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 25, 2015)

Zari was inside the sanctuary, looking through a gap in the wood of the tree hollow at the king.  Lief.  He was coming closer, within a few yards of the sanctuary.  The king went down, and examined some snow, standing back up and looking in the direction Rosalie was hiding.  _No... NO!_ he thought.  He was scared and worried about what might happen.  He quickly snuck out of the sanctuary, freezing the entrance with a solid and thick layer of ice, and quietly crept to Rosalie, and covered her mouth.  "Shhhhh!" he whispered.  "Come with me.  You'll be safe inside the sanctuary, if I freeze you in.  Same goes with everyone else.  Do you know where everyone went?" he asked, quietly.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Yasuke woke up from his short little power nap. He stood up and started walking towards the death scene again. He saw the dagger he had thrown down. "Hello, pretty.." He said with a grin forming on his face. He put it back into his bag and walked off into an unfamiliar direction. He saw someone. A boy. He had a crown and scepter.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 25, 2015)

Alexa looked over at Mari and smiled. "Yeah," she replied. Alexa finished her fish and hugged Mari. Mari had felt Alexa's gentle hug, she put her arm around Alexa bringing her close.


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

"No." Rosalie whispered. She looked at Lief, and quickly turned around. "Okay." She said, going inside the sanctuary.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

A motion caught Yasuke's eyes. Zari and Rosalie. "Huh.." He muttered. He looked at the boy once more. _Who is this kid?_ he thought


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 25, 2015)

Zari unfroze the entrance of the sanctuary, ushered Rosalie in, and froze it back up, sealing her inside.  He blushed at her through the ice, and ran to the igloo, hoping he would find other gems to save them.

Lief walked briskly over to a massive tree that had a thick layer of frost surrounding it.  The forest around him was frozen, and everything was either covered in ice, snow, or was cold to the touch.  He stopped, and walked up to the giant tree, in awe.  "What a massive tree.  I wonder how I never noticed it before..." he murmured.  He walked around it, until he came across a large opening in the wood, that revealed a hollow inside.  The opening was sealed with a thick layer of ice, and inside he could barely make out a girl, and some gems floating in bubbles.  _Zari... he must have been here.  There's no other explanation._ he thought.  He knocked on the ice with his scepter, "Dearie?  Could you unfreeze this?  It's awful cold out here, and I'd love to come in.  I haven't had company in eons." he said.



Spoiler: Form



~ TBT Username: Lucanosa
~ Charrie Name: Lief
~ Gemstone |image required|:


Spoiler:  









Emerald; it is embedded in his scepter


~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): The ability to generate anything out of emerald, dissolve it, and control it.  It is almost impossible to fuse with it into a new gem, since it engulfs other gems when fused and turns them into weaker emeralds.
~ Appearance |image required|:


Spoiler:  










~ Age: Unknown
~ Personality: Unknown
~ Other: Is the current king of the Dark Crystal gem realm, since his gemstone is one of the strongest that was formed.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

(*insert hype in here* Sorry I'm here so late, I just got back home, and I'm going to bed, because I'm exhausted. I'll probably post in the morning.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

She saw Rosalie come inside the sanctuary, the entrance freezing up behind her. She ran up to her. 
"Thank god someone else! We got a message from Zari to meet him inside this sanctuary but we didn't see him," Worry was etched on her face. "What are we even doing here?"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

(Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh hype)

Liam woke up and put his gem back inside his bag, as he was still holding it. He climbed down from 'his' tree and looked around. He looked in direction of the igloo and thought for a moment. _What if there was a path leading from here to the igloo? ...No, wait. Anyone could just easily get to here if there was one. And besides, how could I make one without Izzy's gem?_ he thought to himself. He wanted the tree to be his own secret hideout.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 26, 2015)

Yasuke saw the crowned boy heading towards a massive tree. He quietly followed. "Dang..wait..did he say _eons_??" He said quietly. He took out Alice's gem again. He smiled. He enjoyed it. A taste of darkness. Of evil. (im watching too much once upon a time lmao)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

_...Hang on..._ He open up his bag and took the red and black gems out and looked at them. He saw that the cracks in both gems were smaller, and the one in the black gem was fairly small now. _Won't be long now until I can use their powers again_, he thought.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Mizuki. "We're hiding from someone." She said, hoping Mizuki would hear her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Liam put the two gems back inside his bag and sat down, thinking about what he could do. _Ugh, maybe I'll annoy Izzy for a bit_, he thought. He got up and started to walk to the igloo, but then stopped. _Oh, wait..._ He remembered what had happened to her. _That was all her fault_, he thought. _If she wasn't so nosy, none of that would have happened._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Zari was running to the igloo, and when he arrived, no one was there.  It was quiet.  _Oh gods... he's already harvested everyone!  What am I going to do... I can't go back, he'll already have been there.  Dang, I wish our gems were fused, it would be a lot safer,_ he thought.   He waved his hands over the smashed igloo, and the normal one, and they both melted and misted, leaving behind nothing but a fire, and some smashed piles of snow used as beds.  He kicked them up, so that it looked like no one was there, and he ran into the woods, clutching his sapphire, wishing he would've sacrificed himself instead of Emrys.

Lief listened as he seen the girl turn around, and talk to someone else inside.  He banged on the ice harder, hoping they would hear him, "Excuse me?!  You aren't going to leave me in the cold alone, are you?!" he yelled.  The emerald in his scepter glowed as he banged it, and a vein of emerald green started to slowly spread across the ice, cracking it.  "Dearies, I wouldn't suggest leaving me here.  You don't want me to force myself in, do you?" he yelled.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

Rosalie looked and saw Lief banging on the ice. _Oh no.. What do I do? He's going to force himself in!!_ Rosalie told herself. She saw as the green gem, it looked like an emerald, glowed and then cracked the ice a bit. "Why should I let you in?" She told Lief, suddenly regretting saying it.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Liam continued to sit down next to 'his' tree and think. _Hey... where are the others?_ He'd only seen Yasuke, Alice and Izzy. And even then, Alice was dead now, along with Izzy. He began to make his way to the igloo. _Maybe someone will be there_, he thought.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Lief stopped, and listened.  "Because, dearie, I'm the king of this realm.  You wouldn't want to... _disrespect_ me, would you?" he asked in a presumptuous voice.  The green vein of emerald stopped spreading, and it made the ice appear a bright teal.  He lowered his scepter, and stood there waiting.  "Well?  Are you going to let me in?  Or shall I let myself in?" he asked.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

(omg this is so hard)

"Err, if you say so.." Rosalie said, suspiciously, but maybe he meant no harm. She got up and unfroze the sanctuary. "Come in."

(i took a risk c:<)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

(XD I forgot for a sec that your gem powers are the same as mine
we should fuse again once all this plays out c: )

Lief walked in, and looked around.  It was spectacular.  The inside of the tree was hollow, and all around him there was frost.  The inside felt surprisingly warm though, and felt very relaxing.  He looked up, and seen 5 little bubbles of frost floating around, and in each one of them there was a gem.  The gems were pulsating, and floating around the top of the sanctuary, out of reach.  _Oh, I see how it is.  Saying you're never going to harm a single gem, yet you've obviously begun harvesting them for dark shards.  I pity you, Zari, because when I'm done with you, there'll be nothing left but this frozen section of the infinite forest._  He looked at the girl, and seen another girl behind her.  One was partially asleep, while the other, the one who sassed him and let him in, seemed obviously scared.  His scepter made a clink as it hit the ice on the ground with each of his steps.  "So, you know about the dark shards then?  Are you helping Zari collect them?" he asked in a serious tone.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

(XD okay)

Rosalie jumped when Lief's scepter hit the ground. "N-No.." Rosalie said, trembling. "I-I mean, I know about it, but I'm n-not helping him collect t-them. Why would y-you assume that?" She said, still obviously scared. _What's he going to do now.?_


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Lief noticed the girl was obviously scared of him, and possibly lying.  He wondered  what knowledge she withheld from him, so he thought he'd go ahead and go to the extreme.  "What is your name?  And what is your gem?  What can it do?  And how many of you are here?" he asked.  The emerald in his scepter started to glow as he asked these.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

"My name is Rosalie.. My gem is Lapis Lazuli." She said, showing him her gem. "It freezes or melts water. It can also make water into different shapes, like a heart, a circle, a triangle, all sorts of shapes." She looked at her gem. _I'm really worried he's going to take it.._ She told herself, putting her gem away.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 26, 2015)

(ahhh hypeee)
Alexa was happy knowing that Mari would love her forever. Alexa looked up at Mari, "Thank you for being my companion, thank you for being loyal." Mari listened carefully. "You turned my life around for the better, I should be the one thanking you," Mari replied.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Lief listened intently.  _This girl seems to have the same powers as Zari.  How odd... _ he thought.  When she showed the gem, he noticed it was pure, and that there weren't any dark shards in it that were obvious, but he couldn't take a chance.  She'll need to be harvested eventually.  He looked up, and seen the bubbled gems, "Dearie, do me a favor, and bring down those two _red_ gems, the ones that look like ruby.  And that silverish one too, what is it called?  Um... moonstone!  Yes!  I'll need to confiscate those." he said.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

Rosalie looked over to where Lief was pointing. "Um, okay." She said, then went to go get the three gems. _Moonstone.._ She told herself, and looked at Mizuki, who was asleep. She walked to Lief, and gave him the gems.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Lief happily took the gems, and watched as the bubbles popped.  The gems felt cool to the touch.  He looked at Emrys's ruby shard, and seen where he fractured it, noticing how pure the remaining ruby was.  The dark shard was back in the emerald spire, safe and sound.  But... this gem was one of the strongest, besides his own and the water controlling gems he'd seen.  "Hm... yes." he handed back the two ruby shards, and began inspecting the moonstone.  There was a glimmer of dark blue-violet in it, a dark shard.  He would have to shatter it to extract it.  "Say, do you know whose gem this is?" he asked.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

Rosalie looked at the moonstone, the gem Lief was talking about. "It's actually this girl's gem." She said, pointing at Mizuki, fast asleep. "She actually cracked it once, which probably explains the dark shard in it."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Lief nodded, and set it in his pocket.  He bowed to the girl, Rosalie, "Farewell dearie." he said.  He took out a dark black gem, and a poof cloud surrounded him.  When it faded, he was gone.  The ruby shards clinked on the icy floor.

Zari found himself alone in the forest, far away from everyone else.  He reached the edge of the forest that wasn't frozen, and it felt nice to be in normal non-snow covered woods.  He walked slowly, looking back at everything, and sighed, continuing on, deeper in the forest.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Liam made his way back to the igloo... only to find that there wasn't an igloo there anymore. "What happened here?!" he said in shock. He looked around, trying to find what, or who, broke it.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 26, 2015)

Alexa hugged Mari tight, "I'll never leave you." Mari hugged Alexa back and kissed her on the forehead. Mari clutched the Fluorite tight while holding Alexa.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

She woke up within the sanctuary, her gem gone. Panicked, she walked around over and over. 
_Where is it!?_


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Liam continued to look around, and saw two sets of footprints, one that seemed to be going towards the igloo, and another that seemed to be going away from it. He knew the ones lading to the igloo were his, as he had just arrived there, so he ran in the direction the other set of footprints were leading to, hoping to find out who broke the igloo.


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

"Uh, that was weird," Rosalie said. She saw Mizuki panicking for her gem. "Oh, uh, about your gem.. That king named Lief took it. He just left." She felt horrible, since she was the one who gave it to Lief.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

She frowned. "You mean that weirdo that was walking around earlier?" She asked, still hoping she could find it within the sanctuary. "Why'd he take it?"


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

"Yes, him. He took it because he saw a dark shard in it. I guess he was going to examine it or something like that." Rosalie said, almost frowning.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Liam continued to run, following the footprints. Eventually he began to see someone (Zari) in the distance and ran towards them


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Zari looked back, and seen a blond-haired boy running up to him.  He didn't know who it was, so he took out his sapphire and held it, just in case.  "Hello?" He called out.  _Gods... I'm so worried about Mizuki and Rosalie... I hope they're okay._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Liam stopped when he saw Zari. "Did you break the igloo over there?!" he asked, pointing in the direction he came from.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Zari guiltily looked back, and nodded.  "If the king sees them, he'll surely steal whatever gems he can find to shatter them.  I'd suggest rescuing anyone out of the frozen woods and running as far away from that, and me, as soon as possible." he said.  He started walking again into the deeper part of the woods.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

"What king? Why would he break all the gems?!" He was very confused. "And I don't even know where the others are, anyway!"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

Zari stopped and looked back, "Because he needs the Dark Crystal fragments from each gem to fuse into a massive dark crystal, hopefully with enough power to break the time-space continuum here and create a portal." he said.  "And the only way to get them, is by shattering gems and extracting the shards."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

"If he's trying to find a way out of here, then why is breaking the gems so bad?" He then thought about something. "...And do you have any idea why a gem gets damaged when their owner dies? And do you know how the damage goes away after some time?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 26, 2015)

"Because the dark shards are the only known way of exiting this realm.  He's just desperate to leave, and his emerald is just making it easier for him to get his way."  Zari thought about the question, and answered, "The gem may or may not get a crack in it if its owner dies because the gem is a magical persona of that person.  Everyone here is different, and has a different personality, therefore a different gem and different powers.  The cracks will go away because in this realm, I believe we all experience accelerated regeneration.  Look." He pulled up his shirt, revealing his belly button.  A scar was barely left where he cut out the sapphire, "Over time, just like our bodies in this realm, the gems will heal.  Or, you can just use a gem with healing powers to heal it." he said.  He looked at his sapphire, realizing he could've possibly healed himself with it by now.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

"Hmm..." He thought about Zari's answers for a moment. "But why would gems themselves heal even if their owners are dead?" _Unless..._ He wondered of it was possible to bring a dead person back to life in this realm.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 26, 2015)

(HYYYYPPPEEEE)
Yasuke had eavesdropped on the conversation between Lief and Rosalie. "The king, eh? One special guy i must say myself.." He said to himself, a bit too loud
(Wont be on today, happy thanksgiving America!)


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

Rosalie looked around the sanctuary, wondering what to do.

(srsly what do i do)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(Bump!)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

(Lmao i had a dream luca replied to my post. I juat cant wait to see what happens c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(Spooky o:

I can't wait to see what happens next either!)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

(I think it was something like," Lief heard the voice. He went to go see. It looked like the boy was a puppet. Lief formed a dagger from emerald," i dunno lmao)
(Lucaaaaa)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Mari had finished eating, she had stood up. "Do you want to go on a walk?" Mari asked Alexa.  Alexa stood up aswell, "Sure." Alexa started to walk. Mari started to walk, grabbing Alexa's hand along the way. In one hand she had the Fluorite, in the other Alexa's hand. Mari observed the scenery carefully, she was also trying to hear for things to eat. The trees had rustled in the wind, as the wind blew Mari's hair into her face.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (I think it was something like," Lief heard the voice. He went to go see. It looked like the boy was a puppet. Lief formed a dagger from emerald," i dunno lmao)
> (Lucaaaaa)



(Lol what XD

Lucaaaaaaaaaa where are yoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

(Or something more like," It appeared the boy was attatched to a puppet," lmao)


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Lmao i had a dream luca replied to my post. I juat cant wait to see what happens c: )



(O: Let's hope he does

Luca where are yooooooooooooooou???)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (O: Let's hope he does
> 
> Luca where are yooooooooooooooou???)



(doing school duh)


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (doing school duh)



(duh

im sorry i thought you had the week off like i did Dx)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (duh
> 
> im sorry i thought you had the week off like i did Dx)



(lmao nope.  i didn't realize most of y'all had today off tho??
you learn something new everyday)


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

(well i had the whole week so yeah
ugh i will not like sunday  hnnng)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(Wait, you guys had a week off? o: )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

(All the schools ive been to have the week of thanksgiving off..)

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> (Wait, you guys had a week off? o: )



(Thanksgiving break. Only the us celebrates it i guess..)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(Yeaaahhh... We definitely don't celebrate it over here in the UK.)


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (All the schools ive been to have the week of thanksgiving off..)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




(But Lucanosa is homeschooled)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (But Lucanosa is homeschooled)



(Im homeschooled and i got this week off..WHAT IS THIS MADNESS??!
Ok lets talk about the rp..waiting for Luca..)


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Im homeschooled and i got this week off..WHAT IS THIS MADNESS??!
> Ok lets talk about the rp..waiting for Luca..)



(oh well
im in public school so e.e)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(I've always been in public school .-. I don't know anyone IRL who is homeschooled.

Anyway...

*waits on the hype train for Luca*)


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi! I was hoping to join! This sounds super fun


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

dearie said:


> Hi! I was hoping to join! This sounds super fun



(No why are you here now
Stahp following me)


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (No why are you here now
> Stahp following me)



Don't be mean 
You stop sister


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (No why are you here now
> Stahp following me)



(Thats what i was thinking tbh)

- - - Post Merge - - -



dearie said:


> Hi! I was hoping to join! This sounds super fun



Anywho, i have a feeling this rp may be ending soon..


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Thats what i was thinking tbh)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



So, I can't join? 


Spoiler



we're not actually sisters.. we just consider ourselves sisters, since we're so close, and we call ourselves sis, sister, and whatever. i have to live in her house though, since my parents are um.. not alive. my other family members don't really want to take care of me either. ella's family basically the only family that's close to me


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

dearie said:


> So, I can't join?
> Also, Sugarella and I are sisters.



Really? Huh
Youd have to ask Lucanosa, go to the first page of this thread and hes in the first post


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Anywho, i have a feeling this rp may be ending soon..



(Wait, what? What makes you think that?)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Wait, what? What makes you think that?)



(The king is here and hes starting the harvest i believe..)


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

dearie said:


> So, I can't join?
> Also, Sugarella and I are sisters.



(don't make it public JEEZ
jk)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (The king is here and hes starting the harvest i believe..)



(LOL it's not gonna end anytime soon.  there's also the triad of quartz sisters that are gonna be introduced too later on
@Dearie: you're sugar's sister?..... hnnng wow.  just wow. did you read every post in this RP and the OP yet?)

Zari thought about Liam's question, and answered, "Regeneration."  He took out his sapphire, and tapped it, "Like I said, our souls are inside these gems.  When your body dies, it poofs.  Once the physical projection of the body is healed, it can regenerate, hence 'coming back from the dead'.  And, when the gem is damaged too badly, the body won't come back.  And only then are you truly dead and at peace." he said.  He sighed, and tucked the sapphire back in his pocket, looking up.  It was turning into evening.  He was hungry, cold, and alone besides Liam out in the middle of the un-frozen forest.  "Do you have anymore questions?" he asked.

A poof cloud appeared in the forest nearby Alexa and Mari; it was Lief.  His emerald scepter made a crunching sound as he approached them from behind, leaving a trail of heavy footprints.  His fingers impatiently tapped the emerald on his scepter, as he asked, "Dearies?  Could you help me?  I seemed to have lost my way in these woods." he said.  "I'm looking for a boy, with red hair.  His gem is sapphire.  What's his name... ah yes! Zari.  His name is Zari.  Do you know where such a boy would be?" he asked.  He took out the black gemstone again, rubbing his fingers over its smooth surface, getting ready to use it.


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Really? Huh
> Youd have to ask Lucanosa, go to the first page of this thread and hes in the first post



Ok, I asked him.
i really hope he says yes 
Oh oops he just posted
No, I just saw the title, and I thought it was cool. I'll read it now though.. c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

(Me waits for lief to respont to yasuke already. Cri)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Mari turned around and looked down at the boy. "I've seen him before, but no I do not know where he is, I am sorry." Mari had a serious tone. Alexa hid behind Mari, obviously scared of this new boy.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

Liam thought for a moment. _So I could just bring Izzy back like nothing ever happened... But then she really would kill me,_ he thought. _I could also try to bring whoever had the other gem back, and find out who they were. But what if they're as annoying as Izzy and Lora* combined? ...Oh well, at least I won't have to worry about dying._ "Do you know how somebody can be brought back?" he asked.

(*Liam's sister, for anyone who wanted to know)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 27, 2015)

(@Dearie: That's one of the restrictions of playing, is you must read the entire OP, and the entire RP as well.  It's very difficult explaining everything that has happened, and it's more fun just reading it.  Once you are done, VM, PM, or post your form and I'll let you join c:

Just make sure if you do join, to follow all of the rules listed, since I kill off inactive players and rulesbreakers.

@Everyone: I'll be posting more later today/tonight, and a few people are going to die tonight!   let's hope it ain't you)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (@Dearie: That's one of the restrictions of playing, is you must read the entire OP, and the entire RP as well.  It's very difficult explaining everything that has happened, and it's more fun just reading it.  Once you are done, VM, PM, or post your form and I'll let you join c:
> 
> Just make sure if you do join, to follow all of the rules listed, since I kill off inactive players and rulesbreakers.
> 
> @Everyone: I'll be posting more later today/tonight, and a few people are going to die tonight!   let's hope it ain't you)



(I'm going to cry if my precious baby, and precious brute get killed.)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

(Im guessing yasuke wont get killed. Only..help kill c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(Pls don't kill le blonde-haired boy just yet ;-; i hAVE PLANS FOR HIM AND I WILL NEVER TELL YOU WHAT THEY ARE YET MWAHAHAHAHA

though it's obvious what they are from this convo he's having with Zari)

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> (Im guessing yasuke wont get killed. Only..help kill c: )



(Help kill? As in, help kill Yasuke??

Oh god... NOT ANOTHER SUICIDE PLEASE.)


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

Spoiler: yes i read everything



Form:
~ TBT Username: dearie
~ Charrie Name: Olivia
~ Gemstone |image required|: 



Spoiler: Pearl











~ Are you a fusion?: no
~ Gem power(s): She can make holograms of herself
~ Appearance |image required|: 



Spoiler










~ Age: 14
~ Personality: She's very bubbly and happy. She can get very mad if someone is mean to her friends though.
~ Other: nah


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Pls don't kill le blonde-haired boy just yet ;-; i hAVE PLANS FOR HIM AND I WILL NEVER TELL YOU WHAT THEY ARE YET MWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> though it's obvious what they are from this convo he's having with Zari)
> 
> ...



(Nah, yasuke goes evil. He helps lief. Hes going to be on lief's side..if luca says)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(wE ARE THE CRYSTAL GEMS
WE'LL ALWAYS SAVE THE DAY
AND IF YOU THINK WE CAN'T
WE'LL ALWAYS FIND A WAY
THAT'S WHY THE WORLD BELIEVES IN
IZZY, ALEXA AND OLIVIA and Alexandra

I HAD TO X'D)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(also don't be surprised if I messed up cuz I never watched SU before .-.)


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (wE ARE THE CRYSTAL GEMS
> WE'LL ALWAYS SAVE THE DAY
> AND IF YOU THINK WE CAN'T
> WE'LL ALWAYS FIND A WAY
> ...



(That's pretty funny, haha.)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (wE ARE THE CRYSTAL GEMS
> WE'LL ALWAYS SAVE THE DAY
> AND IF YOU THINK WE CAN'T
> WE'LL ALWAYS FIND A WAY
> ...



(yes omg Ily.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 27, 2015)

(I keep on forgetting to check in rip lemme read through a bit)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 27, 2015)

She woke up in the sanctuary, realizing she'd fallen asleep once again. _It's really not smart for me to do, what if that king guy walks in when I'm sleeping?_
She looked around her, hoping everybody was still there.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(booop)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(Anyone on now?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

(When you forget to log on at night and so much has happened you're just ghghgh wth)

Zari looked back at Liam, "Um, well... You just take out the gem, and if it's healed enough, it'll float out of your hand and the body will reform.  There's nothing special to it." he said.

Lief sighed, leaning on his scepter, "Pity.  Do you at least know where a guy named Yasuke is?  My adviser said he would be useful in my gem crusades." he said. He held the black stone in his hand, hiding it from view, but getting ready to use it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

(hnnng what can i do with rosalie)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

"Oh, OK then." _I'll just keep Izzy's gem in my bag, then._ He was pretty sure that he knew everything that he needed to know... if Zari was right. "...How do you know all this stuff, anyway?"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

Zari looked down at his feet.  "Because the king held me hostage, and one of his prisoners told me everything.  In the end, I bought my freedom with the crazy boy who you might've seen, Emrys.  I used his life to escape." Zari really didn't want to bring up any of his older memories from this place.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

"Okay, then." he said. He hoped that Zari didn't want to know why he was so curious about regeneration. He would have to tell him about the gems if he did. He didn't want them to be taken from him, or for Zari to discover how Izzy had died.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

Zari began to wonder why Liam was asking all of these questions.  "Why do you want to know all of this stuff anyways?" he asked.  "Lemme guess.... you poofed a gem?"


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

"No, I used to know a few people but I broke off from them. The only people I used to know were Kyle, Mizuki, Rosalie, and Izzy," Mari sighed. Mari was sick off her hair blowing into her face so she tied her hair into a ponytail. Alexa was still afraid, she clenched onto Mari tight.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

"Wait, what?! No I didn't! It's just that... well... I found a gem earlier, and I asked someone about it, and they told me that whoever had the gem had died. I was wondering because that person's gem has a crack in it, and it kept on getting smaller, and I had no idea why." He was, of course, lying about not poofing anyone's gem and finding somebody else's gem, though he was confused about why the crack in the black gem was getting smaller.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(bumpity bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(beep boop)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 28, 2015)

(Boopity boop)
Yasuke heard silence, making him realize no one was there. He walked away, just looking at his surroundings holding tight onto his bag. _Yo, malani, how's it going?_ he asked, forgetting about what she previously said
_You're just cool about it? That you killed Alice I presume?_ Malani thought
_Aye, you don't know what has happened in our past though.._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

"Huh... Say, have you seen Izzy? I haven't seen her in quite awhile." he asked.  He wondered what happened to her, and whose gem this was that had the crack in it.

Lief looked up at the sky, thinking, "I see... " he mumbled.  "And do you know exactly where they are as of now?" he asked politely.  The emerald in his scepter glowed as he asked, as he was ready to shatter their gems if they didn't cooperate.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

(oml oml oml pray for them.)
"I'm not exactly quite sure, but they should be by an igloo. They took residence there," Mari replied. "I hope I was assitance to you," Mari added. Alexa started to silently cry because she was so scared. This guy looked pretty important, and the way his scepter glowed gave her a bad feeling.


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

(sorry if i do something wrong i donut what to do)

Rosalie woke up, looking up to the sky. "I wonder where everyone is.." She said, looking around her surroundings, making sure the coast was clear. _Okay.. I'm going to try to find some people.. Honestly, I couldn't care less if Lief catches me,_ She told herself, and got up. She walked into the woods, admiring the scenery. _Ugh, not now, Rose!_ She told herself, about to pick some flowers. She kept walking until she heard some talking. She looked up and saw two boys. She recognized them immediately. _Zari & Liam. But what are they doing? They're just talking and standing there._ She decided to sit behind a bush, hoping for Zari not to see her.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

"An igloo, eh?  I'll take note of that." he said.  He reached at the emerald in his scepter, and an emerald amulet materialized in his hands.  It looked like a smaller emerald as that was in his scepter, and it had a gold chain.  He walked up slowly to the girls, and kneeled down to the smaller girl, Alexa, who seemed to be crying.  Lief handed her the amulet, "This will protect you from all other gems, dearie." he said.  "If any gem comes near you, its magic will not work, not even your own.  It will be like living in reality; nothing here can harm you."  He got up, smiling at the girl, hoping to calm her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

Liam thought for a moment. "I haven't seen her around either," he lied. "I know the gem I found isn't hers, though, 'cause it's completely different." He then opened his bag carefully, trying to make sure that Zari couldn't see Izzy's gem inside. He got the black gem out and showed it to Zari, not noticing that the crack was almost completely gone now. "This is the gem I found," he said. "I know someone who has a black gem like this, but he has his, so this gem isn't his," he said, talking about Yasuke. "I have no idea who it belongs to though."


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

Alexa's eyes widened as she looked at the amulet. "T-Thank you," Her crying subdued. Alexa held the amulet tightly, still being careful. Alexa let out a tiny smile. Mari watched as Leif handed off the amulet. _It's good he gave that to her, she needs it,_ Mari thought to herself.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 28, 2015)

After lying around, doing nothing, she decided to get up and find her friends. She walked out of the sanctuary, noting the ice that had formed around it. 
"Hello? Anyone?" She called into the trees, her voice breaking the silence.


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

Rosalie heard a familiar voice call out. She peeked out of the bush, and saw Mizuki. "Mizuki!" Rosalie yelled, without others hearing. "I'm over here!" She said, waving her hands for her to see. _Let's hope she sees me.._


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 28, 2015)

Yasuke heard a voice. He couldnt recognice who, but he wasnt going to take any chances, so he continued to walk around lookng at the trees and the snow. He eventually bumped into some people and a stream. Mari, Alexa, and the king. He thought for a moment, and continued to walk foward. "So, I didn't mean to eavesdrop or anything, but..you're the king correct? If so, it is an honor to meet you, your majesty," He said with a smile


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

Zari looked at the gem carefully, and seen how there wasn't any crack in it.  "Hm... Well it isn't any gem I know." he said.  "But yes, cracks in gems can heal, as long as it's not a huge one."  He suddenly heard rustling in the bushes behind him, but couldn't see anyone.  _Hmm.. the king's adversaries must be everywhere, looking for me.  I better keep moving,_ he thought.

Lief smiled as he got up, and was ready to ask for their names, but then a guy came up to them.  He smiled at the fact someone was respecting him.  _I shall spare him if his gem contains a dark shard..._ he thought.  "Yes, indeed, I am the king of this realm.  And who just you might be?" he said, trying to withhold his smile.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 28, 2015)

"I imagined so. Yasuke it is," he replied


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

She sat back down as she saw Mizuki wasn't responding. _This will be a boring day, just like it always is.._ She told herself, looking at the sky. _Why can't I be out like some people are? I just want to be doing something, not just hiding all day. It gets boring very quickly.._ She put her head down.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

"I don't think it belongs to anyone I know-" He stopped when he noticed that there was no crack in the gem anymore. "Huh? The crack's gone!"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(I've only just noticed the 'Rari' tag .-.

Also bump~)


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

(Lmao)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(The 'rip in pieces mizuki' tag is still there tho

But Mizuki isn't dead anymore

ooooooooo: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

(Boop)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 28, 2015)

(Oh, sorry! I was out and forgot to check on the RP ><)
Mizuki could hear a faint voice and started running toward it, relieved to have company. 
"Rosalie?! Is that you?" She yelled. _Finally, someone else._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (The 'rip in pieces mizuki' tag is still there tho
> 
> But Mizuki isn't dead anymore
> 
> ooooooooo: )



(once I find out whoever posted that rari tag, their charries are all gonna DIEEE

and xD I'll remove that tag then if it's bothering you)

"Yasuke.... what an odd name." Lief said.  He thought this young man would be a good servant, so he would need to test him.  "Dearie, dearie dearie dearie..." he walked closer, and leaned on his scepter, whispering into Yasuke's ear, "Take the big girl's gem, and put a crack in it for me.  A big crack.  If you do, I will pay you.  In pure emerald." A dark grin spread across his face, and he quickly glanced towards the two girls.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

(Nooo Mariiii)
Mari clutched onto the Fluorite tight. _Maybe I'll let Alexa hold it for awhile, she hasn't touched it in awhile,_ Mari thought to herself while looking down at Alexa. Alexa was fasinated by the amulet. _Why would he give it to me though? It confuses me,_ Alexa thought to herself.


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (once I find out whoever posted that rari tag, their charries are all gonna DIEEE
> 
> and xD I'll remove that tag then if it's bothering you)
> 
> "Yasuke.... what an odd name." Lief said.  He thought this young man would be a good servant, so he would need to test him.  "Dearie, dearie dearie dearie..." he walked closer, and leaned on his scepter, whispering into Yasuke's ear, "Take the big girl's gem, and put a crack in it for me.  A big crack.  If you do, I will pay you.  In pure emerald." A dark grin spread across his face, and he quickly glanced towards the two girls.



(Please don't kill Rosalie ); 
I removed the tag  )

"Mizuki!" Rosalie looked up and saw her walking. "Finally, someone here! I've been waiting for you to call!"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 29, 2015)

"Rosalie!" She bounced up and down happily. "Have you seen anyone else? They all left..." She said, a little bit of concern in her voice.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 29, 2015)

Yasuke looked at Mari. "Can do," he said, grin spreading across his face. He grabbed his gem and focused. Pitch black it was, and he grabbed the dagger from his bag. "Apologies, dear," he said, pressing the blade into her chest. "Not really," he chuckled


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(*waits for Zari*)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

"No.. I've seen Zari but he's long gone now." She told Mizuki. "I'm just really worried."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(still waiting...)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

*The Fluorite unfused, and the Malachite and Amethyst clinked to the ground.* Mari poofed inside her gem.  Alexa felt uneasy, it was suddenly dark and she heard some sort of clinking.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

(wait, did mari just die)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (wait, did mari just die)



(Yasuke stabbed her in the chest, did you not see the post?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(Is Mari trying to go for the world record for most deaths in one RP or something

This is the third time now XD)


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> (Yasuke stabbed her in the chest, did you not see the post?)



(Yes, but it kind of confused me.)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Is Mari trying to go for the world record for most deaths in one RP or something
> 
> This is the third time now XD)



(I actually didn't want her to die this time lmao.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(beep boop)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(Zariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii where are yooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuu)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(*listens to a remix of Megalovania while waiting for Luca*)


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

(I give up on waiting)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

(LUUUUUUCCCCAAAAAA)


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

(LUUUUUUUUCAAAAAAAA)


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

(well there was no roleplaying today, :c )


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

Yasuke croucked down and picked up Mari's malachite. "Beautiful I must say," Yasuke said, to no one in particular. He walked back to Lief and handed him Mari's gem.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 30, 2015)

Zari was in the middle of the forest, alone, noticing how everything wasn't frozen, and enjoyed it.  He sat on a stump and looked at the sapphire in his hand.  It glimmered, and he looked up to see snow falling.  Where ever he would go, it would freeze.  He got up and continued, until he found himself at the edge of the forest.  When he broke through, there was a massive, almost neverending field filled with yellow flowers..  _Wow... it's magnificent, _ he thought.  He sat on the soft ground, and covered his eyes from the sun with his empty hand, noticing something sparkle in the distance. It looked like a giant emerald tower.  _Maybe... No.  I thought Emrys destroyed it before he was split apart?_ he wondered.  He got up, and slowly made his way across the massive field of yellow as the sun beat down upon his face.

Lief watched as the forest turned pitch black.  He heard a poof and a clink, and before he knew it, the malachite was in his hands.  He couldn't see anything, but he felt the malachite, and tucked it in his pocket with the moonstone.  "Good, thank you dearie." he said.  He took out the black gem, and held it, and smoke surrounded them.  They vanished, and the forest regained its color and light.  They found themselves in a circular room made of solid emerald, and from the view from a window, they were high up in the sky.  The room was empty, except for a table, a chair, and a pedestal; all of emerald.  Lief took the gems and set them on the table, and sat in the chair by it, thinking.  On the pedestal in the center of the room, was an amorphous dark purple gem, floating in a thin dome of emerald.  It radiated pure darkness.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

Yasuke was amazed by the room he was in. All emerald. "Dang..and it's funny, emerald was my sister's birthstone.." Yasuke said, sitting down. He returned the dagger to his bag and took out Alice's alexandrite and looked at it. It still had the crack, since she was still dead after all. _Hey Malani, are you alright and safe? Im going to try to get you here soon.._ Yasuke thought.
_Yes Im perfectly fine..just a bit bored, just drawing in the dirt and walking around..I still haven't met a single person sadly.._ Malani replied


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

(It's tiiiiiiiiiime! )

Liam was sitting on a tree stump, thinking about what Zari had told him. Was he right? There was only one way to find out. He opened up his bag, but he hesitated for a moment. _Ugh, what if whoever it is is worse than Izzy?_ He then saw the knife in his bag, the one he picked up earlier and the one that he had used to kill Izzy. _I could just kill them if they end up bugging me, couldn't I?_ He reached into his bag and got the black gem out. It was a black jasper, though Liam didn't know. _He said that it would just float up and form into a person..._ he thought as he held it in his hand.



Spoiler: Yay a black jasper. Because we already had lapis lazuli, peridot and malachite.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

A few moments had passed, but nothing happened. "Hmm..." Liam looked closely at the black gem to make sure that there were definitely no cracks in it. And there wasn't any at all. "Why isn't this-" He stopped when the gem suddenly began to float up and glow a very bright white, just like when his and Izzy's gems fused. He shielded his eyes because the light was too bright. He couldn't see, but the gem had turned into a large white blob that began to take the shape of a person. A few moments later, the light disappeared. Liam uncovered his eyes, and saw a girl standing in front of him. She appeared to be older than him, had short, black hair, and had the jasper in her hand. She seemed to be panicking about something.

"Th-the knife... The v-voices..." She looked around frantically. She didn't recognise where she was at all, and she saw a blonde-haired boy standing in front of her. A boy she had never seen before. "...N-no... I'm just seeing things..." she said, as she took a few steps back. She noticed that her gem was back in her hand. "_Just what the hell's going on?!"_ she yelled, before bursting into tears. _Why did I ever come here?! It's making me go insane!_

(Ugh TBT randomly died on me and would not load up at all)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

Liam looked at the girl, a little confused, but at the same time he understood why she was freaking out a little. After all, he would have done the same if he knew he had died and suddenly he was alive again. "...Wait, did you say something about a knife?" he asked her.
She quickly looked at the boy. She instantly recognised his voice, as the same one she kept on hearing in her head for the past couple of days. "Wh-what?! B-but..." She was very scared. "...H-h-how is that even possible?!"
"How is what possible? How you're alive right now?!"
"N-no... It can't be..." she muttered. "J-just go away! I know you're not real!" she yelled at Liam.
Now he was confused. "What are you even on about?! I am!" he yelled back.
"No you're not! You're just as real as the voices in my head!" she blurted out.
_Oh god, she's crazy_, he thought. _...Unless she means..._ He calmed down a little. "...I think those were real, too. Did they sound exactly like me, by any chance?"
"Y-yes... How do you know?!"
He suddenly understood what she was talking about. "They were real, then. It'd take a while to explain, but trust me, everything that's happened really did happen." _I just know she won't, though. Just like the others don't._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 30, 2015)

Lief took out Mizuki's moonstone, and leaned his scepter against the table.  He reached at the emerald on it, and an emerald scalpel formed in his hands.  With it, he carefully poked at the moonstone until the dark shard that was in it came loose.  When it fell into his hands, the moonstone glowed and floated, flashing a bright light in the tower, and finally clinked back onto the table.  _Whoever had this gem, should now be poofed,_ he decided.  But in all reality, the moonstone held firm, and Mizuki didn't poof; it didn't matter either way to him though.  He got up from the table, and using the scepter, he waved it over the green protective dome on the dark crystal, and it vanished.  Lief carefully picked up the dark crystal.  It was a strange looking, amorphous dark purple gem.  He put the dark shard and the larger crystal together, and they glowed into a singular white light.  When the light faded, a slightly larger dark crystal fell onto the pedestal, and the emerald dome reappeared.  "Now, onto the malachite." he said.

Zari was slowly walking through what seemed to be an infinite meadow full of yellow flowers, thinking about Lief and Yasuke, as the sun's rays beamed on his face.  He suddenly noticed the emerald spire on the horizon glowing very bright.  _Ugh... he's probably already stolen all of the other gems I met and is killing them now.  I wish Rosalie was with me,_ he thought.  Then, the light faded, and glowed again, this time brighter.  _I wonder whose gem just died?_  He decided to cast these morbid thoughts away, and just looked down at the innocent yellow flowers as he made his way to the tower.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

"It's just that... after what's been happening... I don't know whether it even happened or not."
"I can explain everything, though it might take a while." he said. "You're going to have to believe me though, as crazy as it might sound."
She thought for a moment. She had absolutely no idea what had been going on, so she hoped that this boy would be able to explain, whether he was real or just a figment of her imagination. "OK, then..."
He began to walk back towards the igloo, as he wanted to look for the others as well as tell the girl what had been going on.
The girl followed him. "By the way, I'm Luna," she said. "Who are you?"
"Ummm..." He seemed to be unsure of what to say for a moment. "I'm Liam." He looked around for a moment before continuing. "OK, so I'm going to have to explain a few things to you, for this all to make sense. I should probably tell you about fusion first."
"...Isn't fusion something to do with... science?" she asked, a little confused. She knew she learned something about fusion in school, though it wasn't the kind of fusion Liam was going to talk about.
"I have no idea. Anyway, fusion is when two gems combined to make a new gem, that has the powers of both gems but stronger. It's caused by one person using two gems at once. You understand everything so far?"
"There's more gems out there? I thought mine was the only one. Is there more people, too? I haven't seen anyone since I c-"
"Yes, there's more people out here. They all had a gem when they got here, too, just like you did. But you you get everything so far?" he asked again.
"I think so."
"Good. Anyway, I found your gem as I was walking around this place a few days ago..." He continued to explain everything to Luna, though of course he had to lie about finding her gem and why he fused it with his.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

Eventually Liam had finished and made it back to where the igloo once was. There was nobody there, though.
"...I still think it's crazy how people can be brought back to life if they die here."
"I was pretty surprised too when I found out."
"So, do you know where those other people are?"
"No. Well, apart from the guy who told me about regeneration, but he went off somewhere."
Luna was feeling tired after doing a lot of walking. "Did you guys set up a shelter or anything here? All that walking's made me tired."
"Yeah, we did. It was right here, actually. But then it got destroyed." He was beginning to feel tired too, so he began to walk off in the direction of 'his' tree.
Luna was about to follow him, when she noticed something in the snow. She went over to it to have a closer look.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 30, 2015)

(OML I feel so bad for not posting ;-; anything happen to Kyle or is he okay to use?)


----------



## jiny (Nov 30, 2015)

(o.m.f.g i need to read through!!11!!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (OML I feel so bad for not posting ;-; anything happen to Kyle or is he okay to use?)



(As far as I can remember, nothing happened to him or his gem so he should be fine. But I might have forgotten something that happened to him, idk.

And hnnnng I need to post the form for the new charrie)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 30, 2015)

Kyle stood up. He was alone, everything was silent. He stood near the gem sanctuary. Nothing seemed right. He was trying to remember what happened, but he couldn't.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 30, 2015)

~ TBT Username: SuperStar2361
~ Charrie Name: Luna Stephens
~ Gemstone |image required|: 


Spoiler:  



Black jasper






~ Are you a fusion?: No
~ Gem power(s): Teleportation
~ Appearance |image required|: 



Spoiler:  










~ Age: 19
~ Personality: Normally calm and reserved. She is also very pessimistic and doesn't often see the good side of things. However, she can be more cheerful and outgoing around people she gets along with well, especially her sister who she is very close to.
~ Other: She came to this realm to look for her sister. I'm sure you can tell from her appearance and last name who that is...


----------



## jiny (Nov 30, 2015)

(wait are we allowed to have another character if our other died? because i want to have one in replace of alexandra..)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 30, 2015)

(Assuming that Alexa was left behind.)
Alexa was finally able to see around her. Everybody was gone, even Mari. Alexa saw her amethyst on the ground. She started to panic, which led to her crying. Alexa picked up her amethyst and shoved it in her pocket. She looked down at the amulet and clenched it tight, which she shoved into her other pocket. Alexa sat down, put her head into her knees and started to sob.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

Yasuke saw the dark shard come out of the moonstone. "What's that?" He asked, looking at Alice's gem again. "Apologies, sis.." He said quietly


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 30, 2015)

She sighed to herself. "I'm just gonna go look for the others. It doesn't matter; we just need to meet up." She walked through the forest, shivering. 
_Hopefully Rosalie's fine, too. _


----------



## jiny (Nov 30, 2015)

(someone interact with rosalie. find her. SOMETHING I NEED TO RP)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 30, 2015)

(I can't really, Mizuki just started walking away from her ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Nov 30, 2015)

(;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

(Where's Rosalie? My characters could try and find her.)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Malani walked and walked, looking for signs of anyone. No signs whatsoever. Suddenly, when she was walking, her surroundings changed completely. It was snowy and cold in a forsest. "What the hell?" She yelled. She continued to walk. She saw someone. "Finally, someone!" She said, running towards the person (Rosalie)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

Liam stopped when he noticed that Luna was looking at something in the snow. He went over to her. "Whatcha looking at?"
Luna had seen a drawing in the snow, of two stick people. One seemed to be wearing glasses and had long hair, while the other had short hair and a skirt. The names 'Izzy' and 'Luna' were written above them. She rushed over to Liam and shook him. "Where's Izzy?!" she asked with tears in her eyes.
"Whoa, calm down! She's... wait, does she wear glasses?"
"Yes!"
"And does she have long black hair?"
"Yes!" she said, louder this time.
Liam burst out laughing. "You're crazy! Why would you want to know where she is?"
"Because she's my sister!" She clearly wasn't happy with what Liam had just said. "Where is she?!"


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

"She's..." Liam thought for a moment. "I don't know where she is."
"We have to find her!" she said, not caring about how tired she was.
"Can we start looking for her later? I'm tired from doing all this walking."
"But we need to find her now!"
"You can go ahead and look for her, but I'm going to have a nap."
Luna let go of Liam and sighed. "OK, then." She watched as Liam walked off in the direction of 'his' tree.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

Luna went back to the drawing in the snow and looked at it again. "She must have been here, but where could she be now...?" she muttered to herself. "Maybe Liam can help if I ask him where he last saw her once he wakes-" She stopped when she realised something. _Where's he going to sleep if there isn't some sort of shelter around here anymore?_ She began walking in the direction Liam went off in.

She eventually came across a tree, but there seemed to be something large in the tree that glowed a deep purple. "What on earth is that thing...?" She went over to the tree to have a closer look. The purple thing appeared to be covered in fur or hair, and Liam's bag was next to it. There also seemed to be snoring sounds coming from it. _Oh god... That thing must have eaten him... _

She held her gem in her hand, and she suddenly vanished. She reappeared in the tree, next to the 'creature'. She carefully tried to get Liam's bag, without waking it up. She managed to do so, however she was suddenly beginning to feel very tired. She opened it up to see if his gem was in there. She found a red gem in there and a knife. The gem had a very small crack in it. _Hmm, that gem must be his,_ she thought. _He did say that he found my gem with a crack in it after I killed myself, so maybe gems get damaged if their owners die._ She disappeared again, and reappeared on the ground again. She ran back to where the igloo once was, so the 'creature' wouldn't eat her as well. She was beginning to feel extremely tired now, so she put her gem in Liam's bag, lay down next to a tree and went to sleep.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

(oops double post)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

(Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

(Waiting for sugar)


----------



## jiny (Dec 1, 2015)

(sorry just got back from school)

She saw someone yelling at her through the distance. "Someone! Finally!" She yelled. "I'm Rosalie, what's your name?"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

(Wow for the first time for me it wont show the post. Cri)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Show post dangit)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yay!)
"M-Malani," she yelled. "God im so relieved to see another human..I was going to go crazy!" She said. She remembered yasuke telling her he was in a snowy area, in a forest. "My god..Yasuke's here!" She said


----------



## jiny (Dec 1, 2015)

(i despise glitches)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

(I just changed the amounts of posts per page c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

(booooooooooooooooop)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 2, 2015)

(oh crud I forgot about this x"D apologies!
I'll be reading back later today and updating.  Happy Holidays to everyone!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

(I can't do anything rn because Luna's asleep, Izzy's still dead and anyone who knows what Liam's power is knows what's _really_ happened to him.)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

(Me neitherrrrr. I want lief to notice yasuke looking at alices gem and hear his say,"sorry sis" and waiting for sugar to respon to malani)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

A few hours later, Luna woke up. "...Well, looks like I'm all alone once again. Brilliant." she said sarcastically, remembering what she saw earlier. She suddenly remembered something else. _...Wait, gems can be revived!_ She quickly open up Liam's bag, which was next to her, and got the red gem out. _He never said how to, though._ She looked at the gem, and saw that the crack was completely gone. "That's weird, I thought there was a crack in there earlier-" She stopped when Liam suddenly snatched the gem off her and quickly grabbed his bag and put it in there.
"_What the hell were you doing with my bag?!_" he yelled at her.
"L-Liam?! I thought... that monster... What?!" _What's going on?! How's he alive?_
Liam calmed down a little. "What monster?" he said a little nervously as he secretly took his gem out of his pocket and put it in his bag, knowing it was pretty likely that Luna had seen the other gem in there. 
"I-it was this massive ball of fur, and it was glowing purple!"
_Oh my god, is she_ that _stupid? She actually thought that was a monster?_ "...That was me, idiot."
Luna was very confused. "_What?_"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

(Wont show post ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Wont show post ;-; )



(Ugggh hate when that happens

Is it showing now?)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

(Rosalieeeeeee Lieffffff)


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

(Hi)

Rosalie looked at Malani. "Hello Malani." She said, suspicious of the girl. _She looks very....odd. I need to keep an eye out._


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

(She mentioned yasuke)
Malani looked around, looking for any signs of Yasuke. She closed her eyes, amd focused. _Yasuke..Im here, in the gem realm_ she thought to him, smiling.
Yasuke heard the sudden and unexpected voice of Malani_What? Thats great! Where are you?_ he asked.
_I-Im with a girl named rosalie. Im in a snowy area with trees,mand a large opening with a large stump._ she froze when she saw blood in the snow. Trembling, she raised her arm to point at it


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

Rosalie looked to where she had pointed. "Oh my goodness. What happened?" She said, running over to the bloody snow. She bent down to see it, and she gasped. "Oh."


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

"Alice..?" She wimpered
_Rosalie, eh? I met her.._ Yasuke thought. He stood up and looked out the window. He saw Malani and Rosalie walking towards Alice's death scene. "No.." He said under his breath.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 2, 2015)

She walked through the forest, rubbing her arms. Her teeth chattered lightly. 
"Hello?" She called out. "I-Is anyone out there?" _Just like a horror movie. _Her neck prickled.


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

_Alice?_ Rosalie said in her head, looking at Malani, then back to Alice. "What happened here? Was this Yasuke's problem?" She asked Malani, frustrated to see how many people were dying.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 3, 2015)

"Don't you know what my gem does?" he asked her.
Luna thought about earlier, whenLiam was explaining to her everything that had happened. "No, yyou never told me. What does it do?"


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

Alexa heard the faint sound of a hello, but she continued to cry. She was frightened because she didn't know how to survive without Mari. Before Mari had found her she had been in terrible conditions, and she had a hard time in them.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 3, 2015)

"Y-yes, Yasuke killed alice. He told me in my mind.." Malani said, feeling like her head was going to explode. "He said they had a troubled past..I do know that their parents were killed at a young age, and Yasuke was left to raise her. I want to find Yasuke," she said. Malani saw a tower in the distance. An emerald one. "What the heck is that?" She asked


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 3, 2015)

Liam thought for a moment. _I can't really use it now or I'll be tired again. But she knows about Izzy's gem. Hmm... She probably thinks that gem is mine, so it should be fine._ "Well, it kinda makes your hair grow really long, turn purple and start to glow. And it kinda... moves by itself? It's hard to explain."
"Well, if it's hard to explain, why not just show me?"
"Well, I can't. It makes me tired if I use it for too long. It can also make other people tired if they touch my hair."
"Oh... Wait, is that why you had all that hair wrapped around yourself? So you'd be tired enough to fall asleep?"
"Yeah."
"So that must be why I also suddenly began to feel tired..."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 3, 2015)

(booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 3, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 3, 2015)

(HNNNG I was busy all night yesterday >.> something came up
hopefully I can get on tonight rip)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 3, 2015)

"Probably. But we were also tired from all that walking we did, weren't we?" 
"Yeah, I guess so." She suddenly saw that something in Liam's bag began to glow. "Is that your gem that's glowing in there?" she asked.
"Huh?" He opened up his bag slightly, and saw a bright white light. _Oh no. Oh no oh no oh no._ Panicking, he quickly closed the bag and ran off with it.
Luna ran after him. "Hey, where are you going?"
He continued to run, without answering her question. He couldn't let Luna find out that he had been lying about not knowing where Izzy was.
Luna held her gem in her hand while she ran. She suddenly disappeared, then reappeared in front of Liam. "Why are you-" Before she could finish her sentence, Liam had accidentally bumped into her and the two fell, with Liam on top of Luna. ()


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 4, 2015)

_Well, this is awkward_, she thought.
"Uhhh..." He quickly got back up and ran off in the opposite direction.
After Liam got off her, Luna got up as well and ran after Liam again. "What are you running from?!"
Liam ignored her, but stopped running when his bag suddenly began to feel warm. Very warm. _Oh god..._ He opened the bag slightly, enough to put his arm in, and tried to get his gem out. But he accidentally touched Izzy's gem, which was now hot enough to burn him. He winced in pain as he took his arm out. He glanced behind him, and saw that Luna had caught up.
"Why won't you answer me?!" she asked, not knowing why he was running away or ignoring her.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

Liam quickly opened his bag and tipped everything out. The knife and his gem fell onto the ground, but the red gem didn't fall out. Instead, a glowing white blob fell out and seemingly bounced off the ground and floated upwards. Liam quickly grabbed the knife and the purple gem. His hair began to glow as he held the gem.
Luna looked up at the white thing, not noticing that Liam had the knife. "What is that thi-" Before she could finish, Liam had used his hair to snatch Luna's gem out of her hand. He had also wrapped his hair around her eyes, so she couldn't see. "What are you doing?!" she yelled as she tried to get Liam's hair off her eyes.
Liam then wrapped his hair around the rest of Luna's body so she couldn't move. "Doing what I have to do," he said. He quickly turned to look at the white blob. It was still glowing very brightly, but it now had the shape of someone very familiar. He looked back at Luna. "Because I know you'll end up finding out something that you shouldn't know." He held the knife in one hand, and his gem in the other.

(OHHHH SNAP)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 5, 2015)

(AW SNAPAWALLA DING DONG..WILL LIAM JOIN FORCES WITH YASUKE AND LIEF? Find out next episode in: Luca's procastination!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (AW SNAPAWALLA DING DONG..WILL LIAM JOIN FORCES WITH YASUKE AND LIEF? Find out next episode in: Luca's procastination!)



(Haha XD

Come onnnnnnn Luca this suspense could end up killing us all)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 5, 2015)

(Lucaaaaaaa!!! I haven't gotten to do anything in a few days bc of sugar and Luca not being on ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(Luca's been out for a bit. I might post later, I'm still thinking about what to post.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Haha XD
> 
> Come onnnnnnn Luca this suspense could end up killing us all)



(>.> I told y'all I'd be on a hiatus like dannng only a couple days and y'all are already flipping a gasket XD
this weekend, I promise.  No procrastination.  Maybe a little.  I'll try hard tho x.x)


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (>.> I told y'all I'd be on a hiatus like dannng only a couple days and y'all are already flipping a gasket XD
> this weekend, I promise.  No procrastination.  Maybe a little.  I'll try hard tho x.x)



(lmaooooooo okay. see ya later x.x)


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(can i make a new charrie)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2015)

(BE PREPARED. He's about to summon the dark crystal's body.  It's gonna be like one of those fusions monsters on SU but like thousands of times worse since it's tons of gem fragments.
Also updating the OP now~)

Zari stopped a few yards from the emerald tower, and looked around, noticing how the land around the tower was burnt and dead.  There weren't any yellow flowers, or even grass.  He looked back, across the field of yellow, and then at the forest at the horizon.  _I'll probably never see any of them ever again, but I guess I have to move on, just like before,_ he thought.  Memories came flashing back to when Lief and Karen fused their gems _and_ bodies together at the tower, and how the giant woman made a portal appear, and how Karen's daughters and another girl left the realm.  He wondered where Lief kept Karen?  Her gem was pure, for sure, so she couldn't have been fused into the dark crystal... unless... he couldn't even consider it as a possibility.  If she was even fusable with it, it would mean that he just needs enough shards to stabilize it, and he'll be like a god.  He sighed, and looked at his sapphire.  It glowed in the dull midday light.  He sighed, standing there, looked at the emerald tower.  To any passerby, up close it would look like a perfect green cylinder.  He looked back at the sapphire, and formulated a plan to get in.

Lief looked over at Yasuke when he mentioned his sis.  He seen him looking out the clear square of emerald in the circular wall, that functioned as a window.  He looked back at the malachite in hand, realizing it had no dark shard.  It was just gem fodder to him.  He walked over to one wall of the emerald tower, and looked at it intently.  It was studded with green rings, which served as handles, and had a grid of darker squares.  Within some of the squares, were orbs that glowed various colors, but were tinted by the emerald.  He pulled a ring to reveal it was a wall of boxes.  He carefully set the malachite in the green container, and shoved it back into the wall.  The dark green, pulsing glow of the malachite slowly faded into a dull light green glow.  He stepped over to Yasuke, "So you lost family too, eh?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> (can i make a new charrie)



(Yup! c: Alexandra will still exist tho so unless her gem gets shattered you can still use her later)


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(okay ty c: awww lol the title of the rp)



Spoiler: Lexis



Form:
~ TBT Username: Sugarella
~ Charrie Name: Lexis
~ Gemstone |image required|: 



Spoiler: Amazonite - It's embedded in her palm.











~ Are you a fusion?: Nopey nope nope
~ Gem power(s): She can create holograms of herself for a short period of time. c:
~ Appearance |image required|: 



Spoiler: Lexis










~ Age: 17
~ Personality: She's very childish, despite her age. She loves wearing dresses with high-knee socks. She likes to make friends, and makes them pretty easily. She's not shy at all.
~ Other: nawww <3


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 5, 2015)

"You could say.. So, you lost family?" Yasuke said. He saw Malani looking at the tower. "Let's just hope she doesn't see me.." Yasuke muttered to himself.
(Have Rosalie and Malani interactionnnn. Lol at first I was going to give Alice Amazonite!)


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(ok!)

Rosalie looked at Malani, and cocked her head. "Do you have any... information about your past? I'd like to know." She said, awkwardly smiling.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

Liam held the knife up. He was about to stab Luna, when his back suddenly felt extremely hot. He screamed in pain and dropped both the knife and his gem. His hair went back to normal, and Luna fell onto the ground, fast asleep. He couldn't see it, but there was now a burn mark on his back in the shape of a hand. He turned around and saw Izzy standing there.

Izzy was holding her gem in her hand. She had given Liam a burn to stop him from killing whatever- or whoever- was wrapped up in his hair. But when she looked behind him and saw who it was, she gasped. "_Luna?!_" she said in shock. She then looked back at Liam, furious because of what he was about to do. "_*YOU TRIED TO KILL MY OWN SISTER!*_" she yelled.

"N-n-no I didn't!" he stuttered, terrified of what Izzy was going to do to him. After all, she had tried to kill him before. "I-it's not what you think! I-" Before he could finish, Izzy had punched him in the face. He fell onto the floor.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(OH SNAP)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ~boop~



(I'll update OP in a few! c:
and WOAH IZZY FIGHTS BACK)

Lief sighed and nodded.  "My uncle, he's the one who owns the Dark Crystal.  He took me to his pawn shop, and showed it to me.  He's a greedy *******.  I took it, and came here. I'm the first person to come into this realm!  Because of that, everyone else here should bow down to me!" he yelled, obviously partly insane.  With great power, comes either great responsibility, or great insanity.  He got insanity.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Alexa finally stopped crying, she wiped away her remaining tears. "I just have to make the best of the situation I'm in," Alexa sighed. She spotted a tree with a fairly large stable branch on it. Alexa stood up and walked over to the tree. She put her hand on the bark and felt it.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(ty)

Rosalie stood, waiting for a response. She heard a scream while she was waiting. _What the..? Was that Lief?_

Lexis looked around the forest. _What am I doing here..? It looks unfamiliar to me. Where is everyone? Is there even anyone else here?_ She suddenly heard a scream, very faintly. She followed the scream, hoping to find someone. She obviously didn't get anywhere, but she noticed an igloo in the distance. _Guess I can go there._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

(Oh snap indeed.

Liam's learning a very painful lesson here: never, EVER hurt someone Izzy cares about a lot. *EVER.*)


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

Rosalie sat back down, putting her face in her knees. She wanted to cry, but she couldn't make Malani think she was a crybaby. She thought about Zari. _I hope he's okay. I haven't heard from him in a while._ She told herself, letting one year come out.

Lexis went inside the igloo, and saw some stuff. "Eh." She muttered, and went out. Then, she saw the woods, where almost everyone was. "Maybe they're here!" She yelled, then skipped into the woods. She saw Rosalie behind the bush. _Hmm.. Why's she hiding?"_ She asked herself, then went to talk to her. "Hello? I'm Lexis. What's your name?" She said, hoping she'd get a response.

Rosalie looked up, and saw Lexis. "Oh. Um, hi. I'm Rosalie." She told her, blinking a lot. "What gem do you have? My gem is a lapis. But you might want to hide your gem, since there's an evil king harvesting the gems. So, you might want to hide with me." She said, smiling.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Alexa grabbed Mari's knife from the inside of her shorts. She jabbed it into the tree and started to climb up the tree, using the knife as a pick. Alexa made her way to the branch and sat on it, leaning against the tree.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

"_No you can't! I saw what you were trying to do, so you can't lie about it like how you always do!_" she yelled.
Liam was silent for a moment. It was true that he had lied a lot, but not all the time. "N-no I don't! I was telling the truth when-"
She punched him again. "_You're lying again!_" she yelled. She saw the knife Liam had dropped and picked it up. She also picked up Liam's gem. "_And I'm sick to death of it!_" Her hair began to glow as she held his gem.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

"O-Okay then. So, who's this evil king?" She asked Rosalie, as she sat down.

"His name is Lief. He likes to steal gems. I don't know what his problem is, but he's got one."


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Alexa looked down at her bare wrists, and then at the knife. _That would be silly to do, but yet again.._ Alexa was getting lost in her thoughts.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kyle sat, high up in a tree. He was disconnected from everything else. He didn't actually know what was going on. He climbed down and started to walk in no direction in particular, and eventually stumbled upon the clearing where the igloo once was. He remembered everything. Mitzuki, Zari, Rosalie, Izzy..._Izzy?_ he thought, _Mitzuki?_

He realized how long it had really been since he had talked to anyone, which seemed like ages.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2015)

Zari sat in front of the emerald tower, thinking.  _I need a decoy gem for the plan to work... a gem that he thinks is all-powerful, but it actually does nothing, maybe..._ Zari figured it out.  The perfect gem.  Kyle's peridot.  _But you can't go back in the forest,_ he reminded himself.  _They can't find out what I know about this realm, it's for their own good.  I guess someone is going to find out eventually... might as well be Kyle; he'd probably take it the easiest._  Zari got up, and took out his sapphire, letting the cold run through his body.  He left footprints of ice through the field of yellow flowers as he slowly made his way back into the forest.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

"I-Izzy, don-" Before he could finish, Izzy had wrapped her hair around Liam so he couldn't move.

"_This all ends NOW!_" she yelled, holding the knife up. She then stabbed Liam with it. She saw Liam suddenly disappear and her hair turn back to normal. She looked at the purple gem, and it now had a crack in it. She put the gem and the knife in her bag, and turned around. She saw Luna still sleeping, Liam's bag and a black gem. She picked up the gem and put it in Liam's bag. She then went over to Luna. "Luna!" She made her sit up, hugged her and started to cry.

"...Huh...?" She opened her eyes, and saw Izzy hugging her. "I-Izzy?!" she said, shocked. She then hugged her back and started to cry as well.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

Rosalie looked around, trying to find some people. _No one's coming yet._

"Okay, I think I get it now." She told Rosalie, as she looked down at the ground, hoping to find someone else.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Alexa had made up her mind, she was going to release some of the pain. That's how her cousin described it. Alexa took the knife and sliced a cut into her wrist. Alexa didn't feel much pain, she actually enjoyed doing this. Alexa held back tears, remembering what caused her to do this. Alexa took the knife out of her wrist as blood began to slowly drip down. Alexa looked out into the distance, having hope that someone would be there. However, with her luck nobody was in her view.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2015)

*time goes by*
Zari found himself in the forest finally, and seen the path of icy footprints, so he could easily run to and from the emerald tower.  He ran to the remains of the igloo, and found two girls nearby in some bushes.  One was Rosalie, the other he didn't know.  He went in the bushes, "Hey... you're safe." Zari hugged Rosalie.  He was happy someone was safe.  He felt the area around them freeze, but he embraced it.  It felt nice.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(reunited at LAST)

She hugged him back. "I'm glad you're safe too. I was worried sick!" She told Zari. "Hey.. Lexis, this is Zari." She told her. "His gem is Sapphire."

"Hey Zari." Lexis told him, looking back down at the ground. She wasn't usually shy, but she was this time around.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Alexa stabbed the knife into the tree, she looked up at the sky. "I should try to find others, there is no use in just moping around," Alexa told herself. Alexa grabbed the knife and jumped out of the tree, scraping her knee along the way. Alexa grabbed the amulet from her pocket and tied it around her neck, just incase she would face danger. Alexa started to walk away from the tree in search of others.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2015)

(@Pocky: DON'T YOU DIE AGAIN ;-; LIEF IS SUPPOSED TO KILL YOU
YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO KILL YOURSELF GGGGHHH)

Zari sighed, relieved, and looked over.  "Hey..." He took out the sapphire, showing it to Lexis.  He waved his hand over her, and an ice rose appeared in her hair.  "I've finally controlled my powers... for the most part." he said.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (@Pocky: DON'T YOU DIE AGAIN ;-; LIEF IS SUPPOSED TO KILL YOU
> YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO KILL YOURSELF GGGGHHH)
> 
> Zari sighed, relieved, and looked over.  "Hey..." He took out the sapphire, showing it to Lexis.  He waved his hand over her, and an ice rose appeared in her hair.  "I've finally controlled my powers... for the most part." he said.



(Don't worry bby, I'm only having her do self-harm.)


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

(wait are u talking to lexis i can't tell. who did you put the ice rose into?? im guessing rosalie but it could be lexis)

"Hi." She looked at his sapphire. "My gem is Amazonite." She showed him the gem in her palm. 

"That's great." Rosalie told him, looking at the ice rose.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

"I've missed you so much..."
Luna thought about the drawing in the snow she saw earlier. "I know... And I did, too." She then remembered something, and let go of Izzy. She looked around. "Where did Liam go? And where's my gem?" she asked, worried that Liam had run off with it.
Izzy let go of Luna and pointed to Liam's bag. "Your gem's in here. ...And, yeah, about Liam... He tried to kill you. I had to stop him..." she said.
"Don't feel so bad about it," she said, getting up and getting Liam's bag. "He didn't seem so bad at first, but then all this happened."
"...I think we should head back to the igloo." She got up and looked around, and noticed that she was in a very different place to where she was before. "Do you know where we are?"
"What igloo? ...Wait, was it near that drawing you made in the snow?"
"Yeah!" She noticed that Luna had said that the igloo _was_ there. "Wait, what do you mean by 'was'?"
"It got destroyed. Anyway, we should go there now before we end up getting lost or something. I know where it is from here. Follow me." She began to walk back to where the igloo once was, with Izzy following her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Welp, gotta go to sleep now cuz it's 3am over here =.=

Night!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kyle looked where the igloo once stood. He smiled, this is where he first met Izzy and Mizuki.

_Where is everyone? What was Zari so worried about before?_ He thought. He was lonely and hungry and cold. He felt a tear roll down his cheek as he realized that there was a chance that nobody remembered him, that nobody cared.

_Izzy must care,_ he thought, trying to reassure himself, _and Mizuki too. You aren't alone, Kyle..

Or are you?_ he thought as the doubt kicked in, _Are you alone? Are you really? Does anybody care for me? If they care, they'd look for me, wouldn't they?_

A few more tears rolled down his cheek. He tried brushing them away, but they kept coming. He eventually gave up and just fell over onto the ground, letting out an unhappy groan. He lay still, not making a sound, as he cried silently.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 5, 2015)

(STUFF FINALLY HAPPENED YAYYYYYY)
(rewind a bit) Malani sighed. "Oh where to start, where to start..ah, yes. Me and Yasuke met many years ago, five I believe, when Alice was only twelve. Hard to believe I must say. We've always loved each other a lot. Recently, Alice was missing. We saw a note on her door. I can't remember what exactly it said, but she was talking about how her life sucked and she wanted to die, so she ran away. We found out where to and we went through the portal, me and Yasuke. When I woke up, I was in a hot area with volcanoes and fires. I was lonely quite a bit, then apparently Yasuke 'fusioned' us. He accidentally let it slip through telepathically that he killed Alice. He said they had a troubled past, but that I don't know of, other than that their parents were killed at a young age." Malani gasped, saying all of that. She saw someone come up to them. "Hello lexis, I'm Malani" she said. Malani then saw someone else come to them. A boy this time. "Hello," she said.
Yasuke sighed. "Ah, I see.." He said, a little off put by lief's madness. "Me and my sister..we had a troubled past. I just snapped and killed her. But you know what? I liked it. Who knew evil felt so..good?" He chuckled. He took out Alice's gem again. The crack was just about gone. Then, right as he was holding it, the crack disappeared. "The crack..it's gone" he said, worried about what was going to happen next


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

"I see." Rosalie said, looking at Zari, then looking at Malani.

Lexis was surprised to hear all that stuff about the girl who was there, or Malani. "What's a fusion?" She asked both of the girls.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Alexa continued to walk, until finally making her way back into the snowy part of the forest. She didn't ever want to go back to the other part of the forest. Blood continued to drip down her wrist, she didn't feel the pain. The cut made her happy for some reason, like something was released. Alexa stuck her other hand in her pocket and held onto the amethyst. Alexa let out a sigh as a tear rolled down her cheek.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Rosalie sighed as she felt the need to explain what a fusion was to Lexis. "A fusion is.." She said, then pausing for a bit. "A fusion is when you get two or more gems, and combine their powers. Zari & I were fused for a while until Lief came along." She told her, smiling at Zari. "Do you get it now?" 

"Oh... Okay! I get it now." Lexis smiled.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

(Didn't get the chance to finish writing previous post, fixed it c: )


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

(o.o yasuke is here)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (o.o yasuke is here)



(So is Alice in a moment  )


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

(wot)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

(The crack in her gem is gone c: )


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

(shiat)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

(Mini mushroom cloud of BOOM)
A white glowing orb came out of the alexandrite. 
"What the.." Yasuke said
Alice came out from the white form. "Yasuke..why?" She said, looking at her brother
Yasuke was frozen, staring at Alice. "I-I em uh," he stuttered
"I'm not going to kill you. I just want an answer. Nothing was wrong with our past. Our lives were perfect."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

When they got back to where the igloo once was, Izzy saw some of the others. But she also saw a girl she'd never met before. "Hi everyone!" she said, rather cheerfully.

Luna looked around at the people there. The only person she could recognise that was here was, of course, her sister. She turned to Izzy. "Liam told me that there's other people here. Do you think these people were who he was talking about?" she asked her.

"Well, he probably- err, _does_ know some of these people here because he's been with us, so he probably was," she replied, trying to be careful so the others wouldn't know what had happened.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

(Wow such boom
much drama
le woah

And time for another plot twist bby)

Lief listened to Yasuke, as seen the gem, with the crack in it slowly dissipate.  He then watched as a girl regenerated from it, and seemed very upset, but unafraid of death.  He carefully grabbed the emerald scepter, and the emerald on it glowed.  Chains of emerald emerged from the wall, and chained Alice to the wall.  "So... dearie, are you _really_ not afraid of death?" he asked, as an evil grin formed across his face.

Lief watched as Izzy, and two other girls came to the clearing.  He was worried for them all.  In his mind, he wondered what ever happened to Mari and Alexa, and also Kyle.  He got up, sighing, "I... have business to take care of.  Stay safe, and watch out for a guy who has an emerald scepter, and acts like a king.  If you see him, just run and hide." He left the bushes, and walked through the snowy forest, and stumbled upon Kyle, who was lying on the ground, in pain.  "Are you okay?" he asked.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

"Okay.." Rosalie said as she watched Zari leave. "Are you sure you'll be okay, Lexis? You just got here, so.."

"Yes, I'm fine." She said, smiling. "I'm pretty sure I am safe." She looked at her gem. "What does your gem do? Mine doesn't do anything that I know of. It's just.. there."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

(Alice was actually in the emerald tower... VERY very far away from the forest.  X'D Alice was talking to Yasuke, who was also in the emerald tower with Lief)


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

(wait what ??? yasuke came to the bush where malani was at. i need to read back ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(oh wtf im so dumb lol)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa had been walking for a while, tears began to fall down heavily. Alexa didn't show her pain, she just clenched her wrist. "I'm sure Zari is alive, he was one of the only ones I knew, I think.." Alexa told herself.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

Izzy looked at the others who were there. "This is my sister, Luna," she said, pointing to her sister.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

(Ugh, the one day I was busy ;-; Can someone find Mizuki?)
She wandered through the forest, absentmindedly touching the trees around her. Daydreaming about donuts and dogs, she kept walking, not minding about the cold.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa had been walking for a while, until finally seeing a girl with black hair (Mizuki). Alexa walked up to the girl and tapped her on the shoulder


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Zari noticed that Kyle didn't move when he poked him.  He suddenly heard the crunching of snow nearby.  He looked back, and seen Alexa tapping Mizuki's shoulder.  He snuck up to them, and tapped Alexa's shoulder.  "Um, Alexa? Is that you?  I need to make sure everyone is safe.  Kyle isn't moving, I'm starting to worry." he said.  He realized Alexa's gem might work for his plan, so if Kyle didn't wake up, he could use Alexa.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa turned around. "Everyone isn't safe.." Alexa whispered. She held onto her wrist with her other hand, blood slowly started to peak out. Alexa's amulet was hidden under her shirt.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Lexis. "My gem controls water. I would show you, but it's a risk. Lief could see me, then it would wreak havoc." She told her with a straight face. "Maybe your gem does something? You probably just don't know." She then smiled.

"Maybe." Lexis said, then looked at the amazonite. "Do something!" She yelled. The gem made a light glow come out from her palm, then a reflection of herself popped out of the glow. "What? A hologram? This is all what it does." She said, disappointed. "I thought it would do something cooler." She said, frowning.

"Gems don't always do what you want them to." Rosalie told Lexis.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

"So..." Luna said. "Who are you all?" She didn't know them, as the only people she had met in this realm were Liam and Izzy.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa took her hand off of her wrist, awaiting Zari's reply. She stuck her hand into her pocket and held onto the amethyst. _Why Mari? They had to have killed her, she wouldn't have just disappeared on me,_ Alexa thought to herself. A single tear rolled down Alexa's cheek. She quickly wiped it away with her other hand, some of the blood got onto her face.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Wow such boom
> much drama
> le woah
> 
> ...



(Isn't the blue supposed to be Zari? )


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

She whipped around, startled, and stared at Alexa.
"Ah, weren't you in a relationship with..." She trailed off, trying to remember. "Anyways, you're Alexa, right?"


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa quickly turned back around, "Yes, I am Alexa." She turned back Zari.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

She realized Zari was behind Alexa and waved to him, not knowing what had gone on.
_I'm lost for a few hours and now everyone's here!_


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

"That's disappointing. Mmm, well, can we hide somewhere else? My legs are falling asleep. Maybe, in an area that I saw a few minutes ago?" She asked Rosalie.

"I guess, I'm getting tired of being here anyways." She told Lexis. They both walked to a different area, and went inside it. She sat down on the floor. _It's pretty cold in here. Colder than I remember._


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

(Wait what I thought there wasn't an igloo anymore  )


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

(More stuff yay)
"Wh-who are you and why are you doing this?!" Alice yelled, fighting against the chains. "Of course I'm afraid of death! I-it was just empty..and the same when Yasuke killed me. In my gem.." Alice said
"Alice, he's the king, you wouldn't want to make him mad, would you?" Yasuke chuckled.
(wait who's with Malani, Rosalie, and lexis now?)


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Wait what I thought there wasn't an igloo anymore  )



(Okay it's called an area now)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (wait who's with Malani, Rosalie, and lexis now?)



(Pretty sure Luna and Izzy are where they are as well, but I think Lexis and Rosalie have gone off somewhere and have kinda ignored Luna's question)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

(Ah okie dokie)
"Well then..good bye guys..?" Malani chuckled, and saw two other people. "Hello, Luna and Izzy, is it? I'm Malani. Do either of you know a guy named Yasuke?" She said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

"The only people I know are Izzy and a guy called Liam," Luna said. "I don't even know who you are."

"I think I've seen Yasuke around, but I don't know where he is now. ...Who are you, anyway?"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

Malani sighed. "I'm Malani, I'm Yasuke's girlfriend. I guess he killed Alice.. Who are you guys? I've only met Rosalie and Lexis. I've already known Yasuke and Alice before we went through the portal.." She answered


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Isn't the blue supposed to be Zari? )



(... *Zari dangit)

Zari noticed Alexa crying and seen Mizuki behind her.  He smiled to Mizuki, and hugged Alexa, "It's going to be okay... Say, where's Mari?  I haven't seen her in awhile.  She better not have poofed again." he joked, not realized she _was_ poofed again.

Lief watched as Alice struggled, obviously scared, in the chains.  He jabbed the scepter in her arm, and pulled it out, leaving a large bloody hole.  Before a single drop of blood could drip, the hole in her arm filled with bright green: emerald.  A sickly green slowly spread across her arms, as the emerald got into her bloodstream.  "You, dearie, are now _*mine*_!" he laughed.  "By sunset, if your silly little friends don't come to save you, your precious gem," he motioned to the alexandrite in Yasuke's hand, "Will die." he cackled and stepped back, proud of his work.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

"I'm Izzy," she said. "And that's my sister Lu- wait, did you say that Yasuke killed Alice?! He killed _his own sister?!_"

"Another one..." Luna blurted out. "Is everyone here a murderer or trying to be one?" She then turned to Izzy. "Did you _seriously_ make friends with these people?!"

"They're not all murderers! And yes, I did. ...Well, with most of them. They were the only people I found."


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

"She's gone, I think she was murdered, she wouldn't just leave me when that boy came," Alexa was choking on her tears. Alexa felt Zari's hug, she wrapped her arms around him, getting blood on his back.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

(Lmao I'll reply)

Kyle looked up. He noticed Zari, along with others he didn't know. He didn't bother questioning it, he stood up and quickly brushed his tears away.

"W-Where's Izzy?" He asked, desperation in his voice.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

"Yeah..he somehow let it slip through telepathically.." Malani sighed
Alice was shocked at how evil some people could be. _Why..I just died, and I get threatened to be killed once more!?_ "No..please..not again..I've had enough!" She yelled, tears in her eyes, tears running down her face.
Yasuke regretted killing her. _I have a problem..I'm going to save you though, Alice..if I'm not succumbed into the darkness completely..I can't take chances, I can't use my gem. Actually, I change my mind. The darkness, the evil, it's nice, you know? People die..people get killed.._ Yasuke thought, not regretting killing her once more. He didn't even feel like he knew her, like she was only to exist to be tortured. "Evil is nice, Alice. You should give it a try." He smiled, looking at the emerald in her arm.
Malani was shook awake out of her sadness by Yasuke's voice in her head. _Yasuke, what happened to you? This isn't the man I love speaking.._ she thought. "He's gone mad. Sounds like Alice is alive again..and needs to be saved. No clue where she is though.." Malani sighed, tears forming in her eyes. 
_Aye, love. But I've gone mad, you should know that by now. Love ends sometimes. Maybe it will with us. You knives know!_ he laughed in his mind. He felt his bag shake. He looked in it, to grab out two gems, Malani and His own gem. "Well then, Malani..I was correct," he mumbled to himself


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Zari looked back at Kyle, who finally got up.  He replied, "Izzy?  She's somewhere else... with her sister.  She's somewhere around where the igloos used to be.  She's with her sister, Malani, Rosalie, and Lexis.  More people who you probably never met.  But... I need to warn you."  He left Alexa and went over to Kyle.  "There's a guy here... his name is Lief.  His gem is emerald, and he acts like a king.  If you see him, _run and hide for your life_.  He'll murder anyone in a heartbeat because of what happened to him.  I... I have a favor to ask of you.  Before I tell you what it is, you need to promise me to follow through."


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa took the amulet off of her neck, and looked at it. _Was he telling the truth about this thing? Or did he lie to me?_ Alexa asked herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kyle looked at Zari. He walked towards him and made eye-contact with him, determination in his eyes.
"Tell me," he said, "what you need. I will fulfill, or try too, as long as it is within limits."
He nodded at him, trying to urge him to speak.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Zari went closer to Kyle, making sure Mizuki and Alexa were close enough to hear him, and explained it all to him, as quietly as possible.  "I need you to come with me to the emerald spire, where Lief is, and go up, and basically be bait.  When he sees you, try to tell him your power is water control, like mine, and use my gem as proof.  Then... when he comes to steal your gem, bubble it and send it back to me, and give him your peridot.  It will make him tell the truth the short time he has it, instead of giving him the power he wants.  When he tries to kill you, me and the others will try to save you, and rescue as many gems as we can from him, hopefully the dark crystal too.  There's no chance we can stop him, he'll regenerate from any emerald he creates, so we need to first secure the dark crystal before we do anything else."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

"Wait, you said that she got killed. How is she alive again?"

"Don't you know about regeneration?" she asked Izzy.

"Regeneration? What's that?"

"It's... well, it's when you're brought back to life after dying. At least, that's what Liam told me. But he must have been telling the truth, otherwise I would be dead now. I thought you would have known, because it happened to you, too."

"..." Izzy was silent for a few moments. "..._What?!_"


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (... *Zari dangit)
> 
> Zari noticed Alexa crying and seen Mizuki behind her.  He smiled to Mizuki, and hugged Alexa, "It's going to be okay... Say, where's Mari?  I haven't seen her in awhile.  She better not have poofed again." he joked, not realized she _was_ poofed again.
> 
> Lief watched as Alice struggled, obviously scared, in the chains.  He jabbed the scepter in her arm, and pulled it out, leaving a large bloody hole.  Before a single drop of blood could drip, the hole in her arm filled with bright green: emerald.  A sickly green slowly spread across her arms, as the emerald got into her bloodstream.  "You, dearie, are now _*mine*_!" he laughed.  "By sunset, if your silly little friends don't come to save you, your precious gem," he motioned to the alexandrite in Yasuke's hand, "Will die." he cackled and stepped back, proud of his work.



She listened to Zari intently, confused by what had been happening, "Er, okay, I guess. Who is Leif?" She asked, frowning to herself. "Is he the weird king guy?"


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa heard what Zari said. "Zari, Lief gave me this amulet, saying that it could stop gems powers," Alexa took a deep breath.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Zari looked back to Mizuki, "Yes, that's him.  His plan is to poof and collect all of the gems for his own power.  I won't go into detail." He looked at Alexa now, "Um... _*What?!*_" He went up to her, and looked at it.  He gasped.  "Um... if or when Lief poofs, he can regenerate from anything emerald he creates.  He's like a virus... " He stopped and looked at it, noticing how it looked duller than any normal emerald, "He gave this to you, in case anyone he's working with poofed him.  I'd suggest putting it in a container, so he can't come out of it."


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kyle took a deep breath, and pulled his peridot out of his pocket. He looked at it.
_So this is going to be it for me, eh? I'm gonna die here?

For the best, I don't matter anyway._ He thought, and clutched his peridot in his hand tightly. He looked back up at Zari.

"I'll do it. Instead of them saving me, let him kill me. It'll be better for my life to end there then to risk the life of others." He said, choking on his own words at the point when he talked about dying.

_It's not like anyone cares, anyway._


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Alexa nodded, and quickly looked around for something to keep it in. She couldn't find anything. "Wouldn't it be easier to smash it, which would make it shatter?" Alexa asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

"Believe me Yasuke, I know what the darkness feels like. Care to know how I know? _*I*_ killed mother and father. But, I fought off the darkness after some time," Alice confessed
Yasuke was shocked, he would've never guessed she was the one who killed them. "What a shame it's still not there, Alice. There may be..a bit remaining," he chuckled with an evil grin


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> "Believe me Yasuke, I know what the darkness feels like. Care to know how I know? _*I*_ killed mother and father. But, I fought off the darkness after some time," Alice confessed
> (Editing in a sec )



( :O Alice is evil!?)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ( :O Alice is evil!?)



(She was, at a young age, but fought it off. She still has some in her)


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

(What happened ?? Omfg)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (What happened ?? Omfg)



(Stuff!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

(Kyle was right, nobody cares about him XD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

Her face crumpled for a second when she heard Kyle, but she tried to maintain a smile. "A-aw, come on, don't be like that," She said, poking him lightly. She faced Zari again, "Why is Lief trying to do this?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (Kyle was right, nobody cares about him XD)



(oUCH)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 6, 2015)

(Edited previous post)


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Stuff!)



(nooo everyone ate pizza

what really happened??)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kyle looked at Mizuki and forced a wistful smile. "I have too, it's the only guaranteeing factor of everybody's survival." He said.

"Plus, I'm just one person. The risk of losing you guys is too high."


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

"B-but I don't want you to die..." She stammered, before having an idea, "I'll go instead, right? Lief can't be that scary."


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kyle looked at Mizuki. "No. I'll go." He said, "It's my gem, so I'd rather have it so my life is on the line. Yours is too precious." He felt a tear well up in his eyes as he realized that this could potentially be the last time he ever saw Mizuki, Zari and Izzy, that is if he could find Izzy. There were no guarantees, he had no idea where she was.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

(And now I gotta go to sleep because school exists. Night!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

She hugged him tightly and sighed to herself. "Don't die, okay?" She wanted to come with him, but knew he would never let her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kyle hugged her back, letting the tear escape his eye. "I'm sorry.." He said, he couldn't bring himself to say anymore words. He tried too; it only felt like he was being asphyxiated. It was impossible to speak, all there was to say was his apologizes. He knew there was no way to survive the king's wrath, it was obvious. He wouldn't be able to do it, he didn't have the strength or willpower. He took a deep breath and sighed quietly as he foresaw his unavoidable death and realized that it would at least be for a good cause.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

"No acting like that! I can see it on your face right now," She chided, smiling sadly, "If you come back alive, I'll hug you as a reward." She was joking and completely believed he'd come back unharmed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

"What a great prize!" Kyle replied sarcastically. 

_I'm not going to make it, I'm sorry. No matter you think, what you believe, I won't make it back. I can't make it back. I'm not strong enough...am I?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

(Sorry, with my cousin.)
She could hear the sarcasm in his voice and looked at him, pouting. "If you're not happy about it, than what prize do you want? Living itself deserves a reward." Her voice had nothing but confidence in it, "You totally got this." She flashed a thumbs up at him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 6, 2015)

He smiled weakly and flashed two thumbs back. He tried to hide it, but the uncertainty was visible on his face.

"I-I'll try to survive." He said weakly, it was the closest thing to a lie he could say, as he would try to survive but he already knew he wasn't going too


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 6, 2015)

She sighed a little, frustrated he didn't have hope. "Come on, really! Why- why can't all of us just go? Strength in numbers, right?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 7, 2015)

(My power went out ;-; rip)

"Yes," Kyle replied, averting his eyes to the ground, "but against such a force? I doubt it'll work."
Kyle's eyes were melancholy. His smile was wistful. His tone was sorrowful. He knew there was no way out of this, he'd have to persuade her into letting him go on his own.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

Izzy didn't say anything else, but she clearly looked scared. It seemed as if everything she knew was wrong in this realm. Magic didn't exist in the real world, but it certainly did here. Telepathy was impossible in the real world, but people could do it through fusion in the gem realm. And now she'd just found out that people can be brought back to life here.

Eventually, Luna broke the silence. "...Look, I'm scared too. Everything is so different here. I'm scared of what could happen because of that." She was telling the truth. Anything that was impossible in the real world could probably happen here. She then changed the subject. "Is there other people here?" she asked.

"Yeah, there is, but I don't know where they are. I think we should look for them." She began to walk around to look for the others, while Luna followed her.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (My power went out ;-; rip)
> 
> "Yes," Kyle replied, averting his eyes to the ground, "but against such a force? I doubt it'll work."
> Kyle's eyes were melancholy. His smile was wistful. His tone was sorrowful. He knew there was no way out of this, he'd have to persuade her into letting him go on his own.



She was getting irritated by the hopelessness in his voice. "Come on!" She had a whiny tone and she knew it. She stood on her tippy-toes and kissed his forehead, "Better _all_ of us go down fighting than sitting around and worrying." There was a note of finality in her voice; he wouldn't be able to talk her out of going with him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

Izzy continued to look around for the others, though she mainly wanted to find Kyle. "Kyyyyyllle? Where are you?" she called out.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 7, 2015)

(@Sugar: I'm forming a plan with Alexa, Mizuki, and Kyle and Kyle is trying to kill himself off smh this should be called the Suicide Hotline RP not the Dark Crystal... jeez everyone just wants to die X'D omg)

Lief listened to Alice as she struggled, and to Yasuke too.  He could tell Alice had evil in her, and the only way for her not to get in his way, was for her to work for him; for her to accept reality for what it was.  "Dearie, I'll make you a deal.  Go and kill one of those meddling crystal clods in the frozen woods, and bring me their gem.  Crack it, torture it, I don't care, just don't shatter it.  I need the gem alive.  If you do... I will spare you.  If you fail, consider it your last act of defiance." he said.  Lief thought everyone deserved a second chance, and if she ran away and didn't bring back a gem, she'd turn into an emerald statue, so in the end nothing bad would come out of it for him either way.  Besides, he doubted anyone had an anti-emerald to cure Alice, so she was doomed to join either death or him in the end.

Zari took the emerald amulet from Alexa and bubbled it, sending it to the sanctuary.  "If it shatters, he'll still reform out of a shard." he told her.  He stopped and looked back at Kyle and Mizuki arguing.  They obviously had a thing for each other, they just didn't want to admit it.  He walked in between them, interrupting them, "Guys!  Stop it.  _Everyone_ is going to be helping.  Everyone will have a role, and arguing over who does what isn't going to help.  Kyle will be the bait, I'll switch out the gem, and you Mizuki will summon a distraction with your moonstone.  It makes illusions rights?  Summon a big bear.  He probably won't tell it's a bear at first, so we'll have time to snatch gems.  Once we find Izzy, we'll have her use her fire to burn the emerald spire after the gems are saved, just like before..." Zari stopped, remembering when Emrys destroyed the tower the first time.  A dark blurry image of Lief emerging from the rubble, with an arm missing, popped in his mind.  Lief limped over, and sliced Emrys in half, through the torso, with an emerald greatsword.  Blood splattered everywhere.  Emrys's two halves poofed, and his ruby split from the stress.  Zari remembered watching his other old friends here suffer the same fate, as he sat in a large ice dome, hiding, scared, _weak_.  His mind blanked, and he seen himself between Mizuki and Kyle again, and remebered the plan, not realizing he spaced out.  "Um... and Liam, where ever he is, he can use his hair to put Lief asleep if anything goes wrong.  Rosalie will be collecting the gems, bubbling them, and sending them to the sanctuary.  And... that's pretty much it.  There are more new people who I don't know who were with Izzy and Rosalie, and they might be able to help too.  So, that's the plan.  Any questions?"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 7, 2015)

Alice had thought about the deal Lief offered her. "I don't want to die again..I-I'll try to do it.." She said, her head feeling like it was going to explode. _Someone I haven't met.._ she thought. "I hope you don't mind me asking but.. Why do you need it?" She asked.
Yasuke smiled. "Attagirl. You'll like it, the darkness..will spark back up."
"Yasuke..what happened to you? This isn't my brother speaking.." Alice said.
"People go mad, right? Of course they do." He replied

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Whoops forgot about Malani there)
"Ah, I was wondering how she was alive again.." Malani said, following the two. "How many people are there, you think, here in the gem realm?" Malani asked izzy, hearing her call for Kyle. _Yasuke..don't hurt anyone else, please._ Malani thought. She got no answer. _Yasuke! Talk to me!_ still no reply. It felt like she was only thinking to herself. "Yasuke wont talk..it feels like I'm only thinking to myself," she said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

"I don't know," Izzy replied. "But there's probably a lot of people here."

"He's not saying anything?" she asked.

Izzy suddenly saw what looked like a group of people in the distance. "I think I can see the others!" She walked towards them, while Luna followed.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 7, 2015)

"Ah, I see. Nope, not a word..its like we lost our telepathic connection. He always replies," Malani said, following them. "New people is always nice," she laughed.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

"Oh..."

As Izzy got closer, she began to recognise the people. She saw that Kyle was with them. "Kyle!" She ran towards them.

_Who's Kyle?_ Luna wondered as she ran after her sister.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 7, 2015)

"Hello!" Malani said, walking toward the group of people


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

(Boop)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 7, 2015)

She nodded at Zari cheerfully. "Right, of course! I don't know if my moonstone has the same power ever since I, um, poofed," There was worry visible on her face as she saw Zari zone out, "Are... you okay? You look kind of pale."


----------



## milkyi (Dec 7, 2015)

Alexa watched as Zari bubbled the amulet. The blood began to drip less and less.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 7, 2015)

Zari watched as Izzy, and two other girls come running to the group.  He looked back at Mizuki, and nodded, "I-I'm fine.  Don't worry about me." he sighed.  "You should test out your moonstone, and everyone needs to practice their roles in this, so they don't get put on the spot when it a-" Zari stopped, and gasped, leaning against a tree.  He took out the sapphire, and seen a stress fracture form in it.  If he survived after all of this, and if Lief didn't kill him, using his gem will.  He pushed this morbid thought out of his head as he regained his breath.

Lief waved his scepter over Alice's chains, and they slowly uncrystalized, until she was freed.  "Good.  Now come with me, dearie." he said as he roughly grabbed her wrist, and kicked open a trapdoor on the other end of the room.  It led down an emerald ladder, and at the bottom was a spiral staircase that went down the tower to the bottom.  The tower was nothing but stairs, with the room they were in at the top, along with the small landing where the ladder was embedded into the wall.  He pushed her down the trap door, and listened gleefully to the thud she made on the bright green landing, and he latched and sealed the emerald trapdoor.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 7, 2015)

(Has Mizuki gotten her gem back yet? I can't remember ;-; )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 7, 2015)

Luna noticed a boy was leaning against a tree (Zari). "Are you okay?" she asked.

(Hnnnng I want Izzy to hug Kyle but I'm worried incase it'll end up being really awkward because of Sparro not being on or something)


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

(what do i do)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 7, 2015)

Kyle recognized the finalization in Zari's voice, but also the uncertainty. He looked at Zari, one eyebrow cocked up.

"You okay?" He asked curiously. You could hear the worry in his voice. Kyle was so worried that he didn't even hear Izzy approaching, he only heard Zari's words.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 7, 2015)

She heard Izzy walk over and smiled at her. "Hi! We were just discussing our plan." She lowered her voice to an exaggerated whisper, giggling while she talked. She glanced at Zari, still concerned, and then looked back up at Kyle and Izzy.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 7, 2015)

Alice was relieved to finally be free from the chains. "Y-yes," she said, going through the emerald trap door. "Ow" she murmured, thudding against yet more emerald.
Yasuke sat down, looking at all three gems. Alexandrite, opal, and onyx.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 7, 2015)

(@Sugar: come out of nowhere and join us
c: we have cookies
@Mizuki: yup!  Lief took the dark shard and sent it back.  he didn't realize you didn't poof yet.)

Zari watched as the sapphire pulsed white light, until it glowed into a white blob, and looked as if it was about to unfuse.  He hid it in his hands and hid behind a tree as he watched the sapphire slowly split into two halves.  He closed his eyes, and forced it together with his mind.  The two white orbs slowly went back into each other, and the sapphire fell back in his hands.  He felt a sharp pain in his mind; he couldn't keep it up much longer.  A large fracture appeared in the sapphire, going down the center, splitting it into two halves.  It barely held together.  The gem flopped out of his hands and into the snow, and Zari fell over, his eyes rolled back in his head.  Before anyone could notice, he poofed, leaving nothing but a blue sparkle in the snow.


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

(why why why why why)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (@Sugar: come out of nowhere and join us
> c: we have cookies
> @Mizuki: yup!  Lief took the dark shard and sent it back.  he didn't realize you didn't poof yet.)
> 
> Zari watched as the sapphire pulsed white light, until it glowed into a white blob, and looked as if it was about to unfuse.  He hid it in his hands and hid behind a tree as he watched the sapphire slowly split into two halves.  He closed his eyes, and forced it together with his mind.  The two white orbs slowly went back into each other, and the sapphire fell back in his hands.  He felt a sharp pain in his mind; he couldn't keep it up much longer.  A large fracture appeared in the sapphire, going down the center, splitting it into two halves.  It barely held together.  The gem flopped out of his hands and into the snow, and Zari fell over, his eyes rolled back in his head.  Before anyone could notice, he poofed, leaving nothing but a blue sparkle in the snow.





Spoiler



aw I was planning on Alice killing zari XD


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

She was about to take out her moonstone, but saw Zari poof inside his gem.
"Zari!" She cried, running to the sapphire and gently picking it up. She saw a large crack in the blue gem and waved over Izzy and Kyle, trying to examine it. She squinted one of her eyes and looked closely at it.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 8, 2015)

(Malani's here tooooo)
Malani saw one of the people in the group waving her hand. Malani ran over, hearing the girl call a boy's name. She saw the large crack in his gem, and eyes widened. "He's..dead?" She said. "Sorry, I'm a bit new here..The name's Malani, by the way.." She said, looking at the sapphire


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

She looked at the new girl and smiled. "Hi! I haven't seen you around, do you know anyone else?" She asked, tucking a lock of raven hair behind her ear, "He's not dead, at least I don't think. He's just... healing." She shrugged and continued to inspect it.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

(im going off to bed c: good night)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

(Good night!)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 8, 2015)

"Whoa!" Luna said as Zari poofed inside his gem. "Does he have the same power as my gem?" she asked, thinking that he had just disappeared and teleported somewhere else.

"Uhhh... did Zari just randomly _die_?" she asked. She remembered when she killed Liam, and how he suddenly disappeared in thesame way Zari did. "I didn't see anything kill him!"

Luna then turned to Izzy. "Wait, what?! He just disappeared. How is he dead?"

"Luna... he disappeared the same way L-" She stopped herself before she could give it away that Liam had died. "...err, he disappeared in the same way people do when they die here."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 8, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

Alexa had seen Zari poof inside his gem. "He probably was just badly hurt, that's what gems do when they get hurt," Alexa stated. The blood on her wrist ceased to fall.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 8, 2015)

"Wait, that also happens when someone gets badly hurt?" she asked. "Didn't know that."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 8, 2015)

Zari woke up and found himself staring at a replica of himself.  He sat up, still on the floor, and looked.  It was a large antique wardrobe mirror, almost the size of a door.  There was a note and what looked like a large, perfect amethyst crystal on the floor, next to him.  He looked around, and noticed how the pawn shop looked different.  When he finally got up and looked out a window, he almost gasped.  Outside, it was pitch black.  As if the pawn shop were in the void.  It was like before, when he was in the large gem replica, but this time he was afraid he would be alone in this dream.  _I guess this is the closet thing to a dream I'll have in the gem realm,_ he thought smugly to himself.  When he reached down, and took the dark crystal, he looked in its depths and thought for a second.  _For me to be here... I must have poofed again.  They're all probably worried sick about me.  I wish I could tell them... I wish they could know.  Know who I really am, and who Lief really is.  Was.  He used to be so powerful, controlling nature; but ever since the other three died, one at his hands, his powers turned into greed._  He noticed the dark crystal wasn't amorphous, like how Lief had it last time he was in the tower.  _This just confirms Lief fused it with other gems_, he concluded.  Zari set the gem carefully on the floor, and looked around the pawn shop, hopefully for clues as to why it even exists.  When he found a bookshelf, he pulled out an ancient book, and looked at it carefully.  "Once Upon a Time," was the title.  It looked older than any other book he'd ever seen.  He flipped through the pages, and almost immediately became engulfed in fantasy stories... ones like the one he was living now.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 8, 2015)

(I don't know what I can do rn so I'm just going to wait for some other people to post .-.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 8, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (I don't know what I can do rn so I'm just going to wait for some other people to post .-.)



(;-; same, since I'm stuck poofed inside the sapphire reading a book)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

(I don't really know what to do ;-; I'm waiting on Kyle, Izzy, or Yasuke to interact with Mizuki.)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

Alexa looked at Izzy. "Yes," She replied. Alexa remembered Mari, it seemed so long since she had last seen Mari. Alexa held back tears, and clutched her fist. _I should have stopped it, I should have stopped it.._ Alexa thought to herself. She sniffled and looked down at the ground.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

(hey guys im back)

"Hey Lexis." Rosalie said, looking up at the girl. "We should go find the others. I'm worried. Come on." She said.

"Okay!" Lexis said, cheerfully.

They arrived at the area where everyone was at. 

"Hello everyone." Rosalie said, looking at everyone. "Where's Zari?" She asked, looking for him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

She saw Rosalie approach everyone else. "He poofed," She said miserably, "I don't know how to heal him, do you?" So much was happening at once and Mizuki was overwhelmed.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

"Maybe. I don't remember the last time I did this, but I can try?" Rosalie told Mizuki. "Uh. Lexis, can you stay there for a moment?" She asked her. She walked up to his gem, sapphire. _I'll try to heal him.._ Rosalie told herself. She took out her gem and set it down for a bit. She looked at the sapphire, and picked up her gem again. She summoned some water with it, and put it on Zari's gem. This water was supposed to heal people with it, so she guessed it could work with Zari. "Guys, you might want to stand back." She said with a grin. She didn't mean to, the grin just came. The sapphire glowed for a bit, and had a white shimmer to it. She gasped as the white glow formed into a silhouette. "Z-Zari? Is that you?" She asked, shocked and worried. 

"Wow!! Rosalie, how can you do that?? You've really acknowledged your powers well!" Lexis said, her eyes shimmering.

(if i did the healing thing wrong im sorry just pretend I did it right)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

"Zari!" She got up and pushed the sapphire back into his hands. "What happened? Why did you poof?" Her head spun with questions, and she started to wish that everything could just go back to normal.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

(i need zari a.k.a Lucanosa to come talk to rosalie
he was bugging me to post and now he's not here  )


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

(I just need someone ;-; )


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

Alexa lifted up her head slowly. She had seen Zari reform, then quickly looked back down at the ground. _I'm so useless. When we go through with this plan I will be the one to mess it up. Looks like much hasn't changed since I was younger,_ Alexa thought to herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 8, 2015)

Zari watched as the book disappeared from his hands.  He read enough from it to understand _who_ made the dark crystal and the gem realm, The Dark One.  But... not as to how to leave it, or change it, or anything special.  He watched as everything turned pitch black, and suddenly he found himself in front of Rosalie.  Mizuki shoved his cracked sapphire in his hand, worried.  He looked at the happy friendly faces, and a tear fell from his eye.  Whatever magic didn't bind him in this world, would in reality.  If he were to tell them though, it would crush them.  They were trying to save an already cursed soul.  He looked at the sapphire, and seen the large fracture in it, and looked back at them all.  "I'm sorry.  I don't know what overcame me... I guess I just blacked out.  Anyways, do you all understand the plan?" He was obviously trying to cover up him poofing.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

(omg you're here yay)

"Wait.." Rosalie said. "What plan? No one told me about this." She said, confused. "Can you tell me?"

Lexis was confused. _Plan? Either way, I don't think I'll be involved. I just got here._ She told herself. She sat down on the floor while drawing with a stick.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 8, 2015)

(*finding the post with the plan
I'll link it and edit this when I do xD)


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

(lol k)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2015)

She smiled at him. "Yup! At least you're not, like, _dead_ or anything." She looked at everyone, happy that everything might work out for the better.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Kyle sat under a tree. He thought about his role with Lief, and thought of all the possible outcomes that could happen. Whilst thinking about it all, his mind clicked off to the surrounding activities.

_Scenario one,_ Kyke thought, _I go in there and everything worked fine.
Scenario two, I never come home. I just disappear and nobody notices.
Scenario three, the plan backfires and all my friends die and I am the final survivor.
Scenario four, I kiss Izzy and Mizuki one final time before I leave, and die a hero._

A tear rolled out of his eye at the thought of scenario four. He quickly brushes it away before falling back into deep thought.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

(Ty )
She looked around again and noticed Kyle wasn't there. She saw him farther off, alone, sitting under a large tree. Wanting him to come see Zari in human form again, she walked over to him and waved happily.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Kyle's head finally tuned into the outside world. He blinked twice and, out of the corner of his eyes, saw Mizuki waving. "Oh, h-hey." He said, but there was no contentness in his voice.

"C-Can we talk, ya' know, in private? Somewhere in the woods?" He asked, his voice shaky. There was obviously a lot on his mind.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

"Oh, um, sure!" She said, puzzled by his voice and expression. She walked towards the edge of the forest and waited for Kyle to catch up. As she waited, she bounced on her heels nervously.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Kyle walker behind her slowly, thinking of how he would say all this. Once they reached Mizuki's chosen spot, Kyle started —or tried— to speak.

"I-I..uh.." He continued to stammer.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

"Yeees?" She asked, tilting her head to the side. She was curious of his next words. However, from his tone before, she braced herself.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

"I-I..uh...you..uh..." He the paused, and stopped to think.

"I love you."

And after that, he kissed her. On the lips.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

(WHOA OKAY WASN'T EXPECTING THAT GIMME A SECOND)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Her eyes widened in surprise as Kyle kissed her. She quickly pulled away, looking uncomfortable. She wasn't expecting that to happen and was slightly angry. She herself didn't know why.
"Stop," She said flatly, "Sorry, but no."


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

"I expected no more, no less." Kyle said, bluntly and quietly. He turned around and left; walked away from Mizuki and away from the clearing, trying to find a place where he could forget everything that was happening or happened and spend time with himself.

He didn't look back at Mizuki, not once. He didn't look back at all.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

(OMG OMG WHAT

WHAT IF IZZY FINDS OUT)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

(I just realized; Kyle has to tell the truuuuuuuuuuuuuuth  )


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

She let out a loud sigh, trying to make it as angry-sounding as possible. Kyle was gone and she was far from familiar with this part of the forest. She was planning on him knowing the way back.
_Now I don't even know where I am._ She crouched down and played with leaves and twigs on the ground as she waited for others to find her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> (I just realized; Kyle has to tell the truuuuuuuuuuuuuuth  )



(Did he lie to Mizuki?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

Izzy heard Zari mention a plan. "Wait, what plan?" she asked.

"...Who even are you?" Luna asked. She still didn't know who Zari was.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> She let out a loud sigh, trying to make it as angry-sounding as possible. Kyle was gone and she was far from familiar with this part of the forest. She was planning on him knowing the way back.
> _Now I don't even know where I am._ She crouched down and played with leaves and twigs on the ground as she waited for others to find her.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(No; Kyle can't lie. If Izzy asks him a question similar to that, he has to confess)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

(OOHHHH SNAP I WANT MIZUKI TO BE THERE FOR THAT)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

(OHHHHHHHHHHH SNAP

And Izzy still has the knife from killing Liam...)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 9, 2015)

(OH SHET SORRYYYYY, I CANT REPLY NOW)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Kyle climbed up a tree. He released how stupid his actions were. He was only acting on impulse.

_Oh no!_ he thought, as he felt a drop of sweat drop down his forehead.
_If Izzy asks me a question about or similar to it, I'm finished. I'll have to tell the truth!_

He started to breathe heavily. He broke down into a panic attack, and slipped off the branch.

"Oh no!" He yelled whilst falling, heading to the ground head-first.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

She didn't know what to do and started skipped deeper into the forest, not knowing the way back. She heard someone yelling from farther away and ran towards it, hoping it was someone she would recognize. As she ran, she feared it might be Lief, but shook the thought out of her head.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 9, 2015)

(K BACK)
"Ah, I see.." Malani noted, and soon after saw zari emerge from him gem. "So you're zari.." She said.
Alice rubbed her wrists, looking up waiting for Lief to come down. _I really don't want to kill anyone.._ she thought.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 9, 2015)

Alexa looked down at her blood-stained wrists. _That was a stupid decision,_ Alexa thought to herself. She put her hands in her pocket, awaiting to put this plan in motion, or atleast do something besides standing around.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

She ran and saw a tall tree where she's heard the yell from. Confused, she tilted her head downwards to the base of the tree, where Kyle lied there. Letting out a small yelp, she quickly moved towards him and bent over torso, checking for signs of life. She couldn't help but let out a whine. 
_I'm completely lost and now my only was back is unconscious. Ugh, great._


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Kyle laid on the ground, peacefully. He was conscious, yet he couldn't talk or open his eyes. He couldn't move, either, no matter how hard he tried. He tried breathing but he just felt asphyxiated.

_What's going on?!_ Kyle thought, _What happened? Did the fall knock me out cold?

...am I dying?_

And at that last thought, he started to think that he was, in fact, dying.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

She looked at him, but he showed no signs of movement.
"That's not funny," She said childishly, crossing her arms. "I get it now, I'm sorry!" She poked him with a stick she'd found on the ground.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

_I can't move!_ he thought. He tried moving hid mouth but nothing happened. Nothing moved and no sound came out of his mouth. He couldn't move a muscle, either.

_I'm going to die.
I'm going to die right in front of my love.
Is she my love? Isn't Izzy my love?
What if Izzy finds out about the kiss?

....what if Izzy or Mizuki don't really love me?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(Oh man, I kind of want him to pick a single girl just to make it dramatic xD)
She looked back, starting to get worried. She poked him again. "C-C'mon, it's not really funny anymore..." She gave an uneasy laugh. "I'm kind of freaked out..." She tried to listen for breathing, but didn't hear any.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

(You're so evil XD)

_Wake up, Kyle, snap out of it!_

He was still not moving. He was trying to motivate himself, when his breathing cut off completely. His chest stopped pumping and his breathing stopped.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(YES DRAMA IS GREAT)
"Kyle?" She wasn't aware of it, but there was a tear making its way down her face. "S-s-stop, please..." Panic started to overcome her. This wasn't a joke anymore, but she didn't know what to do.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Kyle opened his mouth. He tried talking, all that came out was a faint, "M-Mizuki..?"
He tried feeling for people, but his hand fell limp and so did he. He was unconscious, and maybe even dying.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(What is Mizuki supposed to do? I'M CONFUSED)
"Ah!" She grabbed the hand that had moved. "A-are you okay?! What happened?" She watched him worriedly, hoping he was fine.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

(Idek xD)

Kyle didn't answer, he was unconscious. He was aware that he was unconscious. He tried waking up, but it seemed like he couldn't..

_Can I even wake up?
Am I really dreaming?
Where am I?
What is going on?
Is this real life?

...am I just straight up dead?_


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(Pick something ;-; Idk what to dooooo)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

(Well I don't either, guess we're stuck in a dilemma.
Also, I'm going to sleep now, so...

FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENS TO KYLE IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF "THE DARK CRYSTAL"!!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

Bumperoo


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Well I don't either, guess we're stuck in a dilemma.
> Also, I'm going to sleep now, so...
> 
> FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENS TO KYLE IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF "THE DARK CRYSTAL"!!)



(why didn't I call this the death seekers rpg smh
also procrastination ggggh later tonight I hope to post, and will update the OP)

Zari gasped for air, watching the sapphire slowly gain more cracks.  _I only have a few hours... before the curse takes affect... I wonder why the dragon seal didn't come with me?  I had it on my wrist.  It should have come with me..._ His breathing steadied, and he rubbed his temples.  He slowly realized Lief took it after he understood what it was, back when Lief captured him.  "That scoundrel!" he swore aloud.  He looked at his arm and seen his skin turn a sickly pale, paler than it was before.  He'd have only a couple hours left; they better go through with their plan before any more time passes by.

(FIND OUT WHAT THIS ALL MEANS ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF LUCA'S PROCRASTINATION!!!)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(Mizuki's frozen in time (': )


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (why didn't I call this the death seekers rpg smh
> also procrastination ggggh later tonight I hope to post, and will update the OP)
> 
> Zari gasped for air, watching the sapphire slowly gain more cracks.  _I only have a few hours... before the curse takes affect... I wonder why the dragon seal didn't come with me?  I had it on my wrist.  It should have come with me..._ His breathing steadied, and he rubbed his temples.  He slowly realized Lief took it after he understood what it was, back when Lief captured him.  "That scoundrel!" he swore aloud.  He looked at his arm and seen his skin turn a sickly pale, paler than it was before.  He'd have only a couple hours left; they better go through with their plan before any more time passes by.
> ...



(what the heck)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

(I ACTUALLY don't know what to do ;-; rip Kyle, Mizuki, you and me)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(Idk, is there anyway to make him wake up?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (what the heck)



(no spoilers sorry)



Sparro said:


> (I ACTUALLY don't know what to do ;-; rip Kyle, Mizuki, you and me)



(wait why is Mizuki frozen in time?
and ummm how about a branch falls off a tree and poofs Kyle?  boom problem solved)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(Mizuki can't really do anything to fix him that she knows of, so right now, she's just crying and freaking out x3)


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (no spoilers sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(im laughing so hard. also what do i do with rosalie. and wtf at the last post i never saw anything about a curse?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Kyle poofed suddenly when a large treebranch fell onto his head. His peridot laid on the floor, scratched.


(Ty Luca for the suggestion)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

(I have nothing to do, this is why I introduced Mari x Alexa in the first place. xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

She stopped crying and looked at the peridot, stunned. Clumsily, while rubbing at her eyes with one hand, she picked up the peridot. 
"Maybe I can take it to Rosalie again?" She muttered to herself, relieved that Kyle would be fine.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

(XD see? problem solved!  except now Alexa has to be the bait, so now you can be a major part of the rp until Kyle regenerates c: )

Zari went over to Rosalie, Izzy, and the two other girls.  He explained _THE PLAN._  Afterwards, he heard a loud band, and what sounded like Mizuki sobbing.  He looked back to find the peridot in her hands, as she was coming up to them. (??? is this right?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Part two of _THE PLAN_, I forgot to add it in the post)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

(Yay, I feel like she would be the one to mess it up lmao, but she won't. x3)

Alexa stared down at the ground. She heard sobbing, but she tried to ignore it. Alexa felt like crying herself.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

She looked at Zari and ran up to him, her face lighting up. 
"Zari, Zari! Can you fix this?" She thrusted the peridot towards him, hopeful.


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

"Oh, that's the plan?" Rosalie said. "I get it now, I guess." She jumped as she saw Mizuki run up to Zari, with a peridot in her hands. "Err..." She muttered.

"Okay." Lexis said. "I get it now. Sort of." She said, with a twinkle in her eye.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

Zari looked at the peridot, and carefully took it from her.  He noticed it had a scratch, probably from him getting hurt somehow.  He watched as it was slowly encased in ice in his hands, and started to glow a light blue.  "Um... here..." He handed the frozen chunk with the gem embedded back to Mizuki, "I don't know if he'll regenerate for awhile.  But the ice will protect him and slowly heal him.  When he's ready to come back, _you'll know._"


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

She nodded vigorously. 
"Of course! I'll take good care of it until then!" She fist-pumped and smiled at the gem in her hands. It was cold, but its greenish color shone from underneath the ice.


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

"Ok then." Rosalie said. "Where should I go..?" She asked, looking down at her feet.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Alexa noticed the peridot in Mizuki's hands. "Who is going to take Kyle's place...? Since he is in his gem now..." Alexa asked.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

She turned to Alexa. "I-I don't really know," She said nervously, "Hopefully he'll decide to come back soon so we can get on with the plan." She clutched the gem tightly.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

"If he doesn't come back in time, I'll go," Alexa replied. _This would be my only chance to be back with Mari!_ Alexa thought to herself. She let out a slight smile, which quickly faded away.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

"Are you sure? We'll be putting our lives on the line." She gave an uneasy smile, trying to cover up for her worry.
_It seems like I've been worried a lot lately..._


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

"Yes, I know that you guys don't know me that well, so if I do die, it won't be a big deal," Alexa replied.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

"Don't say that!" She exclaimed, patting Alexa on the shoulder, "We would all hate if you died!" Mizuki wondered what the motivation was for Alexa to join this mission.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

(I will fight in the name of Mari! And everything she believed in! It's an SU reference.)

"Yeah yeah, but I kinda of want to die.." Alexa confessed. Alexa let out a long sigh.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

She looked at Alexa, puzzled. "Why on earth would anyone want to die? It's fun to live!" She twirled around in front of Alexa, wobbling slightly as she did.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

"Everything I loved is gone, snatched away from me in an instance," Alexa replied. A single tear rolled down her cheek, as she put her hand over her wrist yet again.


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

(someone talk to rosalie???)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

(Sure)
"Ah... I'm sorry," She felt extremely uncomfortable and felt the need to change the subject. "Rosalie! Er, how was your day?"


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Rosalie looked at Mizuki as she asked. "I'm good, I guess." She told her. "Just worried."

"How about you?" She asked Mizuki.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 10, 2015)

"Super duper worried!" She gave an awkward laugh. "We have to fight against a weird king-guy and I'm kind of confused too." Fiddling with her hands, she paced around.


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

"Yep. Kind of worrying, right?" Rosalie said, with an awkward smile. "So.."

(i dare you to ask rosalie about zari lol)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

rolleyes

Zari listens in to Alexa, Mizuki, and Rosalie as they converse, fiddling with the sapphire in his hand, watching as the cracks spread throughout it slowly.

(Btw can you guess what I changed on my profile? ;D)


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

(yea i see that)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> rolleyes
> 
> Zari listens in to Alexa, Mizuki, and Rosalie as they converse, fiddling with the sapphire in his hand, watching as the cracks spread throughout it slowly.
> 
> (Btw can you guess what I changed on my profile? ;D)


(USER TITLE!!)


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (USER TITLE!!)



(He's had that user title for a looong time already
It's your avatar >: ) )


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (He's had that user title for a looong time already
> It's your avatar >: ) )



(Sorry I don't pay attention to user titles
meanwhile i'm listening to MCR whilst waiting for something to do.
Will Leif meet Kyle when he's in the gem?)


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Sorry I don't pay attention to user titles
> meanwhile i'm listening to MCR whilst waiting for something to do.
> Will Leif meet Kyle when he's in the gem?)



(My chemical Romance?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (yea i see that)



(;DDD)



Sparro said:


> (USER TITLE!!)



(xD Nope, avatar.  I've had that user title for awhile now.  I'm tempted to buy a color change for it too, but idk if I should go with dark blue or light blue/turquoise)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (My chemical Romance?)



(Of course <3 btw that heart is black)


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Of course <3 btw that heart is black)



(Ok I know it's black)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Sorry I don't pay attention to user titles
> meanwhile i'm listening to MCR whilst waiting for something to do.
> Will Leif meet Kyle when he's in the gem?)



(Yes, Lief will probably regenerate Kyle and torture him.  your gem is peridot, which is also known as poor man's emerald, so he'll likely use you for his evil purposes/torture/gem mutating)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Ok I know it's black)



(Blacker than my soul, mate.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 11, 2015)

"Oh, um, so how has your relationship with Zari been? You guys like each other, right?" She shifted around uneasily.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 11, 2015)

"Interesting plan..I believe Alice and Yasuke are with Lief, the king, correct?" Malani said. "He's hasn't replied in a while to me..."'she said, thinking to him _YASUKE. TALK. TO. ME._ She thought. Of course no answer, being unaware the gum unfusioned. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(DO SHET WITH LIEF)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

Izzy had listened as Zari explained the plan, though she shifted uncomfortably when he mentioned Liam. "Um..." _Should I tell him?_ They would probably find out that he had died anyway. But what she didn't want the others to know was what - or rather, who - had caused him to die. She hesitated for a moment. "...There's something that I need to tell you."

Luna listened as Zari told them about the plan. "Wait, so why are we doing this?" she asked, not knowing much about this 'king' everyone keeps mentioning. "And I'm not really sure what I could do."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 11, 2015)

Zari heard the girl with Izzy ask why we were doing this.  He responded, as calmly as he could, "Um, well the king, Lief, stole a few gems I knew, and he plans on summoning a _very nasty_ force fusion that he'll use to wipe out everyone in the realm, so it's just him and Jeannie- I mean just him.  Him and just him.  Don't ask how I know this... just... trust me.  And he has something of mine I need to live, so, those are the two main reasons." he said.  He looked over to Izzy, wondering what she had to say, "Yeah?..."

Lief kicked on the trapdoor, banging it, impatiently waiting for Alice to leave the tower and kill someone.  He shouted, "Remember, your life relies on killing and bringing me a gem.  You better hurry to it, dearie!" His shouting echoed throughout the emerald spire.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

"What?!" Luna said in shock. "But how am I going to help you stop him?! I mean, all I can do is teleport..."

"Well..." She shifted uncomfortably. "It's about Liam. He's... he's dead."


----------



## jiny (Dec 11, 2015)

(oops i was asleep)

Rosalie stood still. "Uh.. I guess you could say that.." She responded with a shaky voice.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 12, 2015)

Y-yes..um, what about my gem? Wouldn't it be much rather easier with it?" Alice said in a shaky voice
"Well then..good thing I never knew him! Loosing someone is..terrible.." She said, thinking of Alice and Yasuke.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 12, 2015)

(Whoops tournament lasted quite a bit x3)
"R-right..." The uncomfortable feeling hung in the air and the tension was so thick, you could put a knife in it. She shivered.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

Izzy turned to Malani. "I'm glad you don't know him. He wasn't a nice person anyway. He stole my gem once. And he "found" Luna's gem. I bet he actually stole it. And he was always lying and trying to annoy me, and he... he even tried to kill my sister!" She clenched her fists angrily, though she was glad he was gone now.

"He lied to me, too, saying that he didn't know where Izzy was when really, she was in her gem. And he had it in his bag." Luna thought for a moment. "He also had a knife in there... Do you think that maybe he... actually killed you?" she asked Izzy.

"Seeing as he clearly hated me, and tried to kill you, I wouldn't be surprised if he had done."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

Zari nervously tucked the sapphire in his pocket, looking towards Luna.  "If you can teleport, can you take us to the emerald spire and back?" He looked back around at everyone else, "And does everyone know and understand your part, and is ready?"  He was getting anxious and wanted to get it done and over with.

Lief heard Alice's squeaky voice through the emerald floor.  He shouted back, "Dearie!  If I were to give you your gem, how could I trust you? I can't.  Now go!"  He was obviously getting very angry, and looked at the alexandrite in Yasuke's hand.  He wanted to so take it and smash it, just for the peace of mind.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

"Yeah, I'm ready," Alexa replied and clutched her amethyst. "I'm going to be the bait now, right?" She asked. Alexa rubbed her finger up against the amethyst.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

Zari nodded to Alexa, "Yeah.  You'll go in first, with me following close behind, and use my sapphire to freeze something, as proof you have it.  Then, bubble and send it to me when he tries taking it, and give him your amethyst.  You'll need to make it discreet.  Here... " He pulled out the sapphire, and handed it to Alexa, smiling.  He felt horrible for her losing Mari.  He understood what it was like to lose someone who you're very close with.  "Try freezing that bush," he said, pointing to a small bush.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Alexa took the sapphire and nodded. She looked over to the bush, and stuffed her amethyst in her pocket. Alexa concentrated and froze the bush. She looked over to Zari and smiled.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 12, 2015)

"You have a point," she said, walking out of the tower shaking. She saw a yellow field of flowers, and walking more, she saw human-like figures in the distance. She started walking faster, heading to a jog, then a run. _Finally someone who's not evil..yet I have to kill someone_ she thought! coming closer to the group. She saw Zari, Malani, Rosalie, and many people she didn't know. "I'm aliiiiiveee!" She yelled
"He sounds quite terrible..or sound_ed_.." Malani said, and saw someone come closer to them. She slowly realized who it was "Alice?" She said, then realized it was her. "Alice!" She yelled, running to her to give her a hug. 
Alice smiled, and hugged back Malani. "It's been a while!" She said, tears of happiness in her eyes


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

Zari smiled, as he watched Alexa froze the bush.  "Now, try to bubble the sapphire and send it to me." he said.  He stopped abruptly when he seen Alice run from the field of yellow flowers, in the direction from the tower.  He almost choked as he breathed, realizing she probably did come from the tower.  He walked up to her.  "Alice... do you know of Lief?"  He asked this in a very plain tone, hoping she would say no.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Alexa was gearing up to bubble the sapphire, until she noticed Zari stop. She decided it would be best until Zari was finished talking to Alice to continue. She waited patiently, and was listening carefully to Zari's conversation.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

"Well, I haven't tried doing it to anyone else," she said. "I guess I could give it a go." She got her gem out of Liam's bag, then looked at Izzy. "Maybe if you hold onto me or something, it'll work."

"Umm... OK," Izzy said, as she put her arm round Luna's shoulder. She closed her eyes.

"Ready? One... two..." She put her arm round Izzy and shut her eyes. She thought of getting somewhere as far away from where she was as possible. She then disappeared.

A few moments later, Izzy opened her eyes, but she was in the exact same place she was in before. She looked next to her, but Luna wasn't there. "Uhhh... Luna?" She suddenly heard someone screaming, not far away. It came from behind her, so she turned around.

Luna had fallen out of a tree, not far from the others at all. "Oof..." She saw Izzy coming over to her.

"Guess that didn't work, did it?" she said as she helped her sister up.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 12, 2015)

Alice looked at zari. "Y-yes. Yasuke was in there too..he's completely different, he's evil..he killed me. I was regenerated in the tower, and Lief threatened to kill me. B-but I escaped," she half-lied


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

Zari looked back and watched as Luna disappeared and reappeared 10 feet in the air in a tree, and fell.  He looked back at Alice, "Um... what's that?" He nervously pointed to the strange green lump in her arm.  It was glowing a very dull emerald green, and the skin around it turned into a sickly green.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Alexa looked to where Zari was pointing. _What is that? Is it an infected wound? It looks disguisting..._ Alexa thought to herself. She held the sapphire tight, she didn't want to lose or drop something that wasn't hers to begin with.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 12, 2015)

Alice had forgotten about the stab, but right as Zari mentioned it, she felt like she got shot with a bullet in her arm. "Lief..h-he stabbed me with his scepter..he said that I'm his an-and if I want to live, I'd h-have to kill someone. But I won't..I'm not going to turn into Yasuke or Lief.." She half lied, clenching her arm in pain


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

Zari's jaw dropped.  He knew something was off.... but this.  This was pure evil.  He looked closely at it, and poked the emerald that was stuck in her arm with a stick.  "I-I-I don't know what to say... " A tear fell off Zari's face.  Another person was doomed to die.  He didn't know how he could save her.  "Um... your gem?  Where is your gem?  Is it turning green?  Because if it is... it's too late," he said, his voice shaking.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

(is alice going to die)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (is alice going to die)



(probably, unless she kills someone or somehow she's saved
in the end it's up to kawaii)


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (probably, unless she kills someone or somehow she's saved
> in the end it's up to kawaii)



(okay. what can rosalie do while Alice will sort of die)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

(get ready to go to the tower with everyone else)


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

(k thx)

Rosalie was as awkward as Mizuki was, so she decided to take Lexis to the tower. "Hey Lexis," she told. "Let's go. Follow me please. I don't want you to get lost." Even though Rosalie was younger than Lexis, she had more responsibility than she did.

"Okay." Lexis said.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

Luna sighed. "See? I can't help much at all..."

"Don't say that!" Izzy thought for a moment. "Hmm... Didn't you say that gems get stronger when they're fused with another gem?"

"Well, that's what Liam told me, so he could have been lying."

"Well, there's only one way to find out if he was or not, isn't there?" she said. "Give me your gem."

"Uhhh... OK." She handed over her gem. "Do you know how to do this?"

"Ummm..." She held the two gems, one in each hand. "Actually, no."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 13, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 13, 2015)

"I don't know..Yasuke has it. And Malani..I think you and Yasuke's gem separated. They were..fusioned, letting you talk to each other telepathically. I saw him holding two gems one of which were his and the other looked like opal. I think he said something like 'looks like you were right Malani.' Did something happen between you guys? By the way, I could use some rest.." She said, looking at Malani then her arm. _Someone has to die.._ she thought
"That would explain it..id rather not talk about it," Malani said, holding back tears


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 13, 2015)

"I think Liam said that you do it by using both of the gems at the same time. Of course, he could have been lying," Luna said to her sister.
"Ummm... OK, then." She looked down at the two gems and focused. First, she saw a small flame appear in her hand, the one that was holding her gem.
Luna stood next to Izzy, watching her.
She then closed her eyes, and suddenly both Izzy and Luna disappeared.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 13, 2015)

(LUCA WRU)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 14, 2015)

(bumpity)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 14, 2015)

(Wei knead ewe Luca)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 14, 2015)

(LLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 14, 2015)

(SLAMMINT SLAMMED ME FOR BEING A GINGER + EVENT HYPE SORRY)

Zari watched as Rosalie took Lexis with her, and got prepared to leave, and he looked back and watched Luna and Izzy both vanish.  Things were going so fast, he didn't know what to do.  Another dizzy spell hit him, and he leaned on a tree, watching more cracks appear in his sapphire that Alexa was holding.  He was slowly dying, and he needed that seal _now_.  He walked up to Alexa, Malani, and Alice, keeping his head down, "Guys... let's go." He rubbed his temples, wishing his headache would go away.

Lief looked over to Yasuke, "Aye?  Is that so?" He looked out the transparent section of emerald, and looked at the forest.  Deep within it, he seen people, and snow.  The trap was set, and Alice was the bait.


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

(OMFG FINALLY I WAS DYING)

Rosalie looked up at the tower. "I think this is the right place." She said, then walked inside. "Helloooooo? Anyone here?"

Lexis looked up, and saw Rosalie yelling out for anyone. "I'll help!"
"Anyone hereeeeeeeeee?"


----------



## milkyi (Dec 14, 2015)

Alexa nodded, and had a bad feeling about this. _I'm anxious, I know I'll mess it up... I can't think like that though! All my friends are counting on me,_ Alexa thought to herself.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 14, 2015)

Zari noticed everyone was already gone, out of the forest and to the yellow meadow.  He followed his icy footprints, looking back, waiting for the others to come.  When he arrived, he seen Lexis and Rosalie inside the emerald spire, yelling.  "SHHH!!!!" He was deathly pale, "Don't let him know you're here!  He'll come down an-" It was too late.  Lief knew.  He watched as he was separated from them by a green wall.

Lief heard as two girls yelled, and heard the sounds coming from the bottom of the tower.  He smiled to Yasuke, "Let's harvest some gems!"  He cackled as he took up his emerald scepter, and looked down.  The entrance of the tower was slowly sealed in emerald.  He seen Zari outside, trying to get in.  A dark grin spread across his face, as he opened the trap door, "Come... I'll let you go first." He smiled to Yasuke, as he held the trapdoor open for him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 14, 2015)

Izzy reappeared in a field full of flowers. When she looked next to her, she saw that Luna was there, too. "We did it!" she said, cheerfully.
"Yeah, I guess we-" She stopped when she noticed that some flowers next to Izzy had caught on fire. "Izzy!" she said, grabbing her arm and pulling her away from the flames.
"Luna, what are you- Oh... whoops." She saw the burning flowers. "...So, we managed to use our gems at the same time. Now what?"
Luna noticed that the gems were beginning to glow brightly. "Izzy, look at the gems!"
Izzy looked down at them. "Huh? What's happening?" she asked as the gems began to float up.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 14, 2015)

Alice had followed everyone, and into the tower. _Already?_ she thought.
Yasuke smiled, hearing the girls yelling and Lief's words. "What fun it shall be," he laughed, standing up and grabbing the gems from his bag. Onyx, opal, and alexandrite.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 15, 2015)

(Bump ;-; )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 15, 2015)

Zari felt a very sharp pain in his head.  He looked up, and inside the tower at the top, he watched as Lief waved what looked like a shackle in the air, as if teasing.  He looked back at the fire in the middle of the field, and remembered Alice getting trapped in the tower too, with Rosalie and Lexis.  He looked over to Alexa, "Um.  Well... My plan just got ruined.  What do you think we should do?"  He looked up again, and seen Lief continuing to wave around the singular shackle, and he squinted and noticed the runes on it glowing a deep blue.  He looked back at Alexa, trying to ignore Lief.

Lief watched as two girls went inside the tower, with Alice.  He felt a singe of anger knowing Alice disobeyed him, and remembered grabbing Zari's seal when the tower was destroyed the first time.  He dug it out of his pocket, and looked at it.  It was a singular shackle, and it was covered in hundreds of runes, as if they told a story.  He looked down, and locked eyes with Zari.  A twinge of evil went through him, as he waved the shackle in the air in front of the square of transparent emerald.  He looked at it, noticing the runes on it glowing blue.  "I was wondering what this was.  I bet it's connected to Zari.  See?" He motioned to Yasuke to look down at Zari.  Zari was obviously furious over whatever the strange item was.  He laughed, "Maybe this _is_ going to be a great day!"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 15, 2015)

(Btw Alice didn't disobey him, she wanted to get the chance to be alone with someone then kill them c: )
Yasuke nodded, then looked at Zari with a smile. He then saw his sister with the others. "I hope you're not disobeying the king!" He said to her
Alice looked at Lief, and was thinking_I hope he knows I *am* killing someone.._, then looked at Yasuke. She hesitated, thinking whether to blow her cover with zari and the others or not. She didn't want to die again. "Of course not!" She said, tilting her head, with a small grin


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 15, 2015)

Lief carefully watched as Alice came up to the main room at the top of the spire.  When she and others got to the top, and Yasuke said his piece, he leaned on his scepter thinking.  "So... *dearie*, you brought me _two_ tributes?  You really _are_ turning evil!" He laughed, and waved his hand over the emerald lump that was studded in her arm.  It stopped glowing, and the green under her skin stopped spreading.  He walked over and examined the two girls.  "So.  You could bring me them, but not kill them?  Why aren't they dead yet?"  He asked with a serious tone.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 15, 2015)

Alice looked at the two, then back at Lief. "I-I never got the chance..I wanted to be alone with them, so no one else would be around to..kill me. Or something," Alice said, her heart turning dark. (once upon a time, eh?)
Malani stared at Alice, not knowing what to say. "A-Alice.." She said, a tear rolling down her cheek


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 15, 2015)

Kyle finally awakened. Nothing was the same, nothing was right. He was still poofed.
He didn't know it.
He looked around. Nothing was like the forest. It was like home, yet he couldn't step outside.
_Am I dreaming?_


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 15, 2015)

(Bump! Good night)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Alexa looked at Zari, "I'm not quite sure..." She twiddled her thumbs, obviously not knowing what to tell Zari.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

Zari looked back and tapped the emerald, where the entrance used to be.  He didn't know what to do.  Looking back to Alexa, he asked "Um... Can I see the sapphire?"  He was going to try to seal the entire tower in ice.  Rosalie, Lexis, and Alice would be frozen too, but it was a temporary sacrifice he had to make.

Lief tapped his heel, "Well dearie, I'm waiting.  Aren't you going to get on with it?" He motioned to the two girls who came up the ladder and through the trapdoor.  "Oh, I see.  You need a weapon."  He held his hand above the scepter and a dagger materialized in his hand.  He handed it to Alice.  "_Kill._" That was all he said.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

"Sure," Alexa replied while handing off the sapphire. _What is he going to do with that...?_ Alexa thought to herself.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2015)

Alice looked at the emerald weapon form in lief's hand. "Y-yes.." She said, taking the dagger from his hand. She started to walk toward Rosalie and Lexis, shakily, with tears forming in her eyes. "I'm sorry." She plunged the dagger into Rosalie's chest, then Lexis', seeing two gems fall on to the ground. "I really am." She picked up the two gems and shakily walked back to Lief, holding out the gems in her hands. 
Yasuke smiled, seeing the sight. "Atta girl, Alice. Tell me..didn't it feel good?" Yasuke chuckled


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Alice looked at the emerald weapon form in lief's hand. "Y-yes.." She said, taking the dagger from his hand. She started to walk toward Rosalie and Lexis, shakily, with tears forming in her eyes. "I'm sorry." She plunged the dagger into Rosalie's chest, then Lexis', seeing two gems fall on to the ground. "I really am." She picked up the two gems and shakily walked back to Lief, holding out the gems in her hands.
> Yasuke smiled, seeing the sight. "Atta girl, Alice. Tell me..didn't it feel good?" Yasuke chuckled



(OOOOO: YOU ACTUALLY KILLED SUG'S CHARRIES
OMG XD she's gonna be mad when she comes on otl)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

(Riy (Rest in yiff) Lexis and Rosalie.)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (OOOOO: YOU ACTUALLY KILLED SUG'S CHARRIES
> OMG XD she's gonna be mad when she comes on otl)



(Ikrrrrr X,D)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 16, 2015)

Izzy and Luna watched as the two gems floated up and turned into two glowing white blobs, though after a few moments they had to stop as the light was too bright for them. The two blobs then merged together to form a larger white blob that stayed in the air for a few moments. Soon, the light disappeared and a new gem floated down onto the ground in front of Izzy and Luna. It was a...



Spoiler: CLICK IF YA WANNA KNOW WHAT THE NEW GEM IS









...bloodstone.

(OK, so now Izzy and Luna can use each other's powers, just like when Izzy and Liam were fused. Izzy's power is exactly the same as what it was when her gem was fused with Liam's, but Luna can now teleport over much longer distances and can even make people teleport with her.)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Izzy and Luna watched as the two gems floated up and turned into two glowing white blobs, though after a few moments they had to stop as the light was too bright for them. The two blobs then merged together to form a larger white blob that stayed in the air for a few moments. Soon, the light disappeared and a new gem floated down onto the ground in front of Izzy and Luna. It was a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Fab)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 16, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Fab)



(TY)

Izzy looked down at the gem, then picked it up to have a closer look. "Wow, it's so pretty! Luna, come and have a look!" she said.
Luna went over to Izzy and looked at the gem. "Yeah, you're- argh!" She suddenly felt very dizzy as hers and Izzy's minds connected.
"Are you OK?" she asked. Suddenly, she felt dizzy too, and moaned.
"I... I'm fine," she said, even though she clearly wasn't. "We should get back to the others."
"Yeah, we should... Do you think they went to that tower already?"
"They could have done, though we should probably check where we were before, just in case."


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (OOOOO: YOU ACTUALLY KILLED SUG'S CHARRIES
> OMG XD she's gonna be mad when she comes on otl)



(omfg i am going to kill you kawaii)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (Ikrrrrr X,D)



(Did you at least ask her if you could kill her characters?)


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (Did you at least ask her if you could kill her characters?)



(no she didn't  )


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (omfg i am going to kill you kawaii)



(Rest in yiff Kawaii.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (no she didn't  )



(You're supposed to ask before you kill a character *facepalm*)


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (You're supposed to ask before you kill a character *facepalm*)



(ikr

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (ikr)



(I blame Luca)


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (I blame Luca)



(how is it his fault???????)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> (I blame Luca)



(I told you she would kill you.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (You're supposed to ask before you kill a character *facepalm*)



(Yeah.... I'm the only one allowed to poof/kill off gems without consent.
I mean you can poof whoever you want, but handing the gems to Lief is like guaranteed death to them so)



KawaiiLotus said:


> (I blame Luca)



(... I thought you'd turn on Lief and Yasuke TBH
like no one expected you to poof them XD)

(Um..... I'll try to come up with a reason to unbubble the rose quartz so Sug can continue playing.  Maybe now you'll join the dark side? c:< #WickedSugar)


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (Yeah.... I'm the only one allowed to poof/kill off gems without consent.
> I mean you can poof whoever you want, but handing the gems to Lief is like guaranteed death to them so)
> 
> 
> ...



(but rosalie was better than alexandra

alexandra is annoying omfg ugh)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

Back in the woods, in the gem sanctuary, one of the bubbled gems vibrated.  It was the rose quartz.  The bubble holding it pooped, and the gem clinked onto the frozen ground, putting a big crack in it.  It slowly floated up, and a white form surrounded it.  It solidified into Alexandra.... but something was different.  The gem was embedded in her belly button, under her dress, and her skin had a light pink tint to it.  Because she regenerated with a crack in the gem, she would be very different.

(boom problem solved, you can give her whatever personality you want now since she's cracked)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 17, 2015)

(bump
my first bump on my own rp

i deserve a trophy)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (bump
> my first bump on my own rp
> 
> i deserve a trophy)



(great job)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (bump
> my first bump on my own rp
> 
> i deserve a trophy)



(//gives trophy)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 17, 2015)

"Yeah, you're right. But where are we...? How can we get back to where we were before if we don't know where are?" she asked, sounded a little weak.
"Hmmm... Maybe if we use our new gem... we can get to there..." She sounded weak as well.
"...I wonder if we... can do what we were trying to... do before... I guess we could try and... find out now..." She was getting weaker and weaker.
"Ummm... are you... okay...?" she asked, though she wasn't feeling that good herself.
"N... no... I feel... really weak... I think this... is what happens when... people fuse th... their gems... Anyway... we should try... getting back..." There was no reply back, but she saw Luna hold on to Izzy's arm, as if she agreed with her. She held the gem in her hand, and closed her eyes. The two girls then disappeared.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 17, 2015)

(boop)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

(I need some Lief and Kyle action to go down in the gem if I wanna do anything ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

(??)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 18, 2015)

Lief almost dropped his scepter.  He was shocked she actually killed them.  Smiling gleefully, he took the lapis lazuli and pearl, and looked at them in the light.  He walked over to the shelf where the malachite was in a box, and he took it out, setting the three gems in his pocket; he was about to seal them in the gem vault.  "Thank _you_, now, I will have two more lovely gems for my collection!" He cackled, "Every day that you bring me a gem sacrifice, I shall spare you for an addition day.  When you don't... well let's just say something ugly will become of you."  His scepter glowed, and chains of emerald chained Alice to the wall again.  He opened the trapdoor, and cackled as he closed it and went down the ladder, and then down the stairs.

He walked past the doorway where Zari was obviously looking through with anger in his eyes, and went down further.  The deeper down in the spire he went, the more it seemed like a dark green dungeon.  Eventually, he reached the end.  At the bottom, where the stairs of the circular tower stopped, was a small landing, like at the top.  Except instead of a ladder and trapdoor leading to the top, there was... nothing but a wall.  It wasn't emerald though, it was a mix of every color possible; like an artist's messy palate.  He carefully pressed each gem, one at a time, into the wall.  They glowed a bright white, and slowly fused into the wall, their color slowly blending in, like paints being mixed for the perfect color.  When they were all sealed in the wall of gems, he took a step back, and looked at it.

Once he reached the top of the tower, he looked over to Yasuke, "So... what should we do about the ones outside?" He pointed to an emerald window, and in it you could see down on the ground, fire, burnt flowers, and smoke where Izzy and Luna were, Zari going berserk with anger, and Alexa standing there like she didn't know what to do.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 18, 2015)

(woops double post)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 18, 2015)

When Izzy opened her eyes, she was back where she was before. But when she looked around, the only other person she could see there was Luna. "...Kyle...? Z...Zari...? Any... one...?" she called out, though it wasn't very loud. She felt extremely weak from the fusion, and teleporting had made her feel worse.

Luna looked around, and saw that she was also back where she, Izzy and the others were before, but everyone except for Izzy had gone. "I... I think... they... went to the..." Before she could finish, she fell onto the ground, unconscious.

Izzy glanced at her sister, and saw her lose consciousness. But before she could react, she had done the same.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

(Forget he said anything to Alice when she walked in..I think he said stuff, oh well XD) Yasuke saw Lief some back up through the trap door. "So, has Alice returned?" He said, seeing Lief walk toward the opening acting as a window. "Kill them, I assume," he said, looking at izzy. _Except..perhaps izzy_ he thought.
Alice felt like her head was going to explode. "No..no more.." She murmured, and saw Malani in the corner of her eye. "Please Malani.. Run. I don't want to..go mad, and kill you. Or have Yasuke kill you. You've seen what he's become.. A puppet," she said, tears rolling down her face
Malani was speechless, staring at Alice. "I-I won't let it happen Alice. I can help you-" she was cut off before she could finish speaking. 
"Please Malani, don't. And definitely don't underestimate Lief's powers.. He's mad, insane. Yasuke is just falling in the same trap," she said, wincing at a pain in her chest. She looked down, and saw a black smoke coming from her chest. "What the.." She said, as it became more painful. "Agh!" She said, the pain becoming excruciating. She saw something emerge from her chest. A heart. It was glowing a radiant red. Except for one spot. It was black. Pitch black. It was hovering in the air, out of her chest. "No.. I-I can't be.." She said. Looking at it with her arms restrained by Emerald chains.(once upon a time riteeeee?)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 19, 2015)

(I'm a little confused because Izzy and Luna are back in the part of the forest that they were in before, when Zari was telling them about the plan. Aren't they too far away for the others to see them now, or...?)


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Alexandra got up, and looked around. "Why does my stomach feel heavier than it was before? Hmm...?" She looked at her belly button, her gem was embedded in there. "Why is it there?" She didn't think anything of it, so she walked out of the woods. In the distance, she saw a tower. She walked inside the tower, and saw two people. "Hello? Who are you?" 


(don't kill her, i have a plan. *cough*justina,*cough* DONT KILL HER)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 19, 2015)

Justina said:


> ~



( ;o You couldn't have seen Izzy and Luna since they disappeared after Lief took the gems)



SuperStar2361 said:


> ~



(yup, that sounds about right!)



Sugarella said:


> ~



(LOL let's hope she doesn't die.
also the entrance of the tower is sealed with emerald; Zari is banging on it with Alexa by his side.  They would've seen you anyways when you approach.)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

(TBT was glitching for me, but I fixed it with this post so just nvm this.)


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ( ;o You couldn't have seen Izzy and Luna since they disappeared after Lief took the gems)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Oh. Okay)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 19, 2015)

ATTENTION:
*A Dark Crystal Mafia will be beginning soon! (procrastination tho so don't expect it super soon)

If you've never played a Mafia game before, no worries!  All rules and everything will be explained thoroughly in OP once sign-ups begin.  It will take place in a Chatzy chat room; and if it ends early for whatever reason I'll just restart it LOL.  Failure to comply with this Mafia's rules won't ban you from further Mafia games in the Cellar here on TBT; instead a character of yours will be killed by Lief instead as incentive to comply ;D

Um yup that's about it.  Oh and OP update soon.  Maybe.*


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ATTENTION:
> *A Dark Crystal Mafia will be beginning soon! (procrastination tho so don't expect it super soon)
> 
> If you've never played a Mafia game before, no worries!  All rules and everything will be explained thoroughly in OP once sign-ups begin.  It will take place in a Chatzy chat room; and if it ends early for whatever reason I'll just restart it LOL.  Failure to comply with this Mafia's rules won't ban you from further Mafia games in the Cellar here on TBT; instead a character of yours will be killed by Lief instead as incentive to comply ;D
> ...



(omfg this scared me with the giant text!!  stop XD)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> -snip-



(Oh, OK!)

After a while, Luna woke up. She tried getting up, but she couldn't because she felt something on top of her that was heavy. She looked to see what it was, and saw Izzy lying on top of her, unconscious. She tried shaking her sister to wake her up so she could get off Luna.
"...Huh...?" Izzy mumbled when she woke up. She noticed that the gem wasn't in her hands, and quickly got up to look for it, fearing that Liam had regenerated and taken it. She found it on the ground next to Luna and picked it up.
Once Izzy got off her, Luna got up. She remembered what had happened before. _Nobody else is here... they must have gone off without us,_ she thought, not realising Izzy could now hear her thoughts. _Oh no! What if that king got all their gems?! It'd be all our fault for doing this..._ She had tears in her eyes.
"Luna, don't say that!" she blurted out. "They're probably all just waiting for us outside."
Luna looked at Izzy, confused and a little scared. "Ummm, I didn't say anything. What are you- oh... I forgot about that!" she said, remembering what she and Izzy could do now that their gems were fused.
Izzy giggled. _Yep, we can do this now! I think we should get to that tower to see if everyone's there._ She stopped smiling when she remembered something. She quickly opened up her bag and took Liam's gem out of it. She looked at it and saw that the crack in it was almost gone, and gasped. _Oh no!_
_What's the matter, Izzy?_ she thought. She then saw Izzy holding Liam's gem, and how small the crack in it was now. _Great. I really don't want to put up with him again. ...Do you still have that knife with you? If you do, then we can just kill him the second he regenerates._
Izzy looked in her bag, and saw that the knife was still there. _Yeah, I've still got it._ she thought as she put Liam's gem back in her bag. Normally she would be quite worried about her sister talking about killing someone, as she knew she wouldn't normally do such a thing. But this was the gem realm, where people could be brought back to life if they died, so she wasn't freaked out by it at all. _Yeah, I hate him too. I really don't want to deal with him again, or ever. We should kill him when regenerates so he doesn't cause trouble again._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> ATTENTION:
> *A Dark Crystal Mafia will be beginning soon! (procrastination tho so don't expect it super soon)
> 
> If you've never played a Mafia game before, no worries!  All rules and everything will be explained thoroughly in OP once sign-ups begin.  It will take place in a Chatzy chat room; and if it ends early for whatever reason I'll just restart it LOL.  Failure to comply with this Mafia's rules won't ban you from further Mafia games in the Cellar here on TBT; instead a character of yours will be killed by Lief instead as incentive to comply ;D
> ...



(Ohh snap

Tbh I'm so crap at Mafia to the point where I don't find it even slightly enjoyable :c

Would we have to play?

Oh, and sorry for this great big massive wall of text)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 19, 2015)

(OH GOD WHAT SHOULD I DO)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ( ;o You couldn't have seen Izzy and Luna since they disappeared after Lief took the gems)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Oh Derp  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> ATTENTION:
> *A Dark Crystal Mafia will be beginning soon! (procrastination tho so don't expect it super soon)
> 
> If you've never played a Mafia game before, no worries!  All rules and everything will be explained thoroughly in OP once sign-ups begin.  It will take place in a Chatzy chat room; and if it ends early for whatever reason I'll just restart it LOL.  Failure to comply with this Mafia's rules won't ban you from further Mafia games in the Cellar here on TBT; instead a character of yours will be killed by Lief instead as incentive to comply ;D
> ...



(Idek what Mafia isssss XD. I keep thinking,"OMG THIS RP NEEDS TO BE A MOVIE OR SHOW!" XD)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ATTENTION:
> *A Dark Crystal Mafia will be beginning soon! (procrastination tho so don't expect it super soon)
> 
> If you've never played a Mafia game before, no worries!  All rules and everything will be explained thoroughly in OP once sign-ups begin.  It will take place in a Chatzy chat room; and if it ends early for whatever reason I'll just restart it LOL.  Failure to comply with this Mafia's rules won't ban you from further Mafia games in the Cellar here on TBT; instead a character of yours will be killed by Lief instead as incentive to comply ;D
> ...



(Oh sweet lord Jesus save Kyle)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ATTENTION:
> *A Dark Crystal Mafia will be beginning soon! (procrastination tho so don't expect it super soon)
> 
> If you've never played a Mafia game before, no worries!  All rules and everything will be explained thoroughly in OP once sign-ups begin.  It will take place in a Chatzy chat room; and if it ends early for whatever reason I'll just restart it LOL.  Failure to comply with this Mafia's rules won't ban you from further Mafia games in the Cellar here on TBT; instead a character of yours will be killed by Lief instead as incentive to comply ;D
> ...



(Pray for little Alexa's survival.)


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

(So when's the mafia starting?)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 20, 2015)

(Bump)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 20, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (Ohh snap
> 
> Tbh I'm so crap at Mafia to the point where I don't find it even slightly enjoyable :c
> 
> ...



(No, it's not necessary, just a little fun add-on so everyone stays interested in the RP 
Although mine will be super simple and it'll be totally fine if someone messes up since we can easily restart XD)



Bloobloop said:


> (OH GOD WHAT SHOULD I DO)



(um.... you're in the woods with Izzy and Luna
Find them and help them before you die)



Justina said:


> (Idek what Mafia isssss XD. I keep thinking,"OMG THIS RP NEEDS TO BE A MOVIE OR SHOW!" XD)



(It'll all be eventually explained c: 
And o.o Um... well I'm actually writing a book based off this RP and plan on animating it or making it a movie someday LOL so eventually)



Sparro said:


> (Oh sweet lord Jesus save Kyle)



(c; )



P o c k y said:


> (Pray for little Alexa's survival.)



(//evil laughing in background
she'll live don't worry  )



Sugarella said:


> (So when's the mafia starting?)



(Ummm well it's being temporarily cancelled until N e s s's is started.  If you need practice I'd advise joining his!  c: I'm actually supposed to be helping him get more members xD)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (No, it's not necessary, just a little fun add-on so everyone stays interested in the RP
> Although mine will be super simple and it'll be totally fine if someone messes up since we can easily restart XD)
> 
> 
> ...


(OH GOD OKAY)
She woke up on the hard-packed dirt. _Did I... pass out?_ Groggily, she ran her fingers through her hair. Everyone around her was gone. She jumped up, fired up and ready to find her friends. There had been too many repeats of this sort of situation. She started to run through the forest. Her stamina had greatly improved throughout her adventures in the forest. As she looked up, she could see a large green tower in the sky. She knew that was where she had to go.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 21, 2015)

Alice had been staring at Malani, waiting for her to leave. "Go!" She yelled, a tear rolling down her face.
Malani had looked at Alice, and left the spiral staircase. She had looked around, no one.
Alice had spent a moment in silence and began to think to herself. _Why is he doing this? The king is probably a great person if he weren't so..evil_ she had thought. _He's just mad..and made Yasuke mad too.. I really don't want go die again, or kill anyone else. I admit it, I'm selfish. Now..who to kill?_ she thought. _Liam. Izzy never liked him.. I'd be doing her a favor_
While waiting for Lief to reply, Yasuke realized something. "Hey, I just realized I never got your name.. Just 'your majesty'" Yasuke said


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 21, 2015)

Lief watched as what looked like a heart came out of Alice's chest.  He didn't know how to react.  He blinked and responded to Yasuke, "Lief.  But that was my old name.  From the moment I picked up this scepter, I became The King."  He looked at the scepter fondly.  What no one realized, was that he truly wasn't evil in his heart.  He was as pure as Zari and Emrys; the scepter was what made him evil.  Ever since the strange old wizard man, Rump-something?  He couldn't remember the name.  Ever since he gave him the scepter, and promised it would bring him power if he put his gem in it, he realized he could achieve what his father had been trying for.  His father was the only one who didn't have a gem.  The thoughts flickered away, and he found himself back in reality.  "So?  What are you waiting for?  Let's kill the brats!" He opened the trapdoor, and let Yasuke go first.  "And Alice, dearie, if you dare leave or try to leave, the consequences won't be pretty."

Zari looked over to Alexa.  "Um.  Well, it's just us."  He blinked a few times, held his breath, and grabbed her hand, looking over to her; the sapphire glowed in his hand as he was ready to use it.  "Are you ready?"


----------



## N e s s (Dec 21, 2015)

(Join my mafia, click this text ok? thx <3)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

Alexa looked into Zari's eyes, and blushed a little when he grabbed her hand. "Yes, I am ready!" She responded. Alexa was excited, but also nervous at the same time.


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Lief watched as what looked like a heart came out of Alice's chest.  He didn't know how to react.  He blinked and responded to Yasuke, "Lief.  But that was my old name.  From the moment I picked up this scepter, I became The King."  He looked at the scepter fondly.  What no one realized, was that he truly wasn't evil in his heart.  He was as pure as Zari and Emrys; the scepter was what made him evil.  Ever since the strange old wizard man, Rump-something?  He couldn't remember the name.  Ever since he gave him the scepter, and promised it would bring him power if he put his gem in it, he realized he could achieve what his father had been trying for.  His father was the only one who didn't have a gem.  The thoughts flickered away, and he found himself back in reality.  "So?  What are you waiting for?  Let's kill the brats!" He opened the trapdoor, and let Yasuke go first.  "And Alice, dearie, if you dare leave or try to leave, the consequences won't be pretty."
> 
> Zari looked over to Alexa.  "Um.  Well, it's just us."  He blinked a few times, held his breath, and grabbed her hand, looking over to her; the sapphire glowed in his hand as he was ready to use it.  "Are you ready?"



(Isn't Alexandra with Zari & Alexis? Since she went to the tower)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Isn't Alexandra with Zari & Alexis? Since she went to the tower)



(Yes but they haven't noticed her.... yet...)

Zari looked back, and seen that they were alone.  Wait.  No they weren't.   Alexandra was behind them, and she didn't look normal.  He almost gapsed, but he didn't.  "I-I thought I poofed and bubbled you!"  He was stumbling for the words.  "How did you escape my bubble?!"  He just then realize Emrys could have possibly escaped too.  Literally everything that could go wrong, _did go wrong._  "Ar-are you okay?" He was still utterly shocked to see her.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

Alexa turned around at the sound of Zari taling. "Who is this?" She asked while tilting her head in confusion. _I don't think I've met this person before,_ Alexa thought.


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

Alexandra smirked at Zari. "I bet you're _so_ happy to see me, eh?" She said, eyeing Zari up & down. "I honestly don't know how I came back to life! But my gem is cracked now, aha."
"What are you trying to do now?" She looked at the other shorter girl, then looked back at Zari. "And where's your precious Rosalie?"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 21, 2015)

Malani had heard The King, and ran faster. She eventually saw three people in the distance, one of which she didn't recognize. "H-hello!" She said, gasping for air. "I-I heard the king. He said something about killing us. Th-then I heard footsteps. And..zari, do you know anything about..a red, glowing heart? One with a pitch black spot on it? An-and Alice, she needs to kill more people. On- one per day to live," she said fast, with little breath.
Alice became frightened when she saw The King. She moaned with pain as the heart was still out of her chest. As Lief said to kill more people, the dark spot spread. "Y-yes, ow!" She said, wincing.
Yasuke went down the trap door, and saw Alice's heart, glowing, but with a black spot, that of which grew slightly. "What in the hell, Alice?" He said. "Ah, yes.. Your heart, must be getting dark! See, you really _do_ like being.. Evil" he said with a grin


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 21, 2015)

_Anyway... I think we should get to the tower,_ Luna thought. She was worrying about the others again, because they were most likely to already be there.
_Yeah, we should, shouldn't we?_ She was still holding Izzy's and Luna's gem. She saw her sister hold onto her arm, then both of them disappeared. When they appeared again, they were standing in front of a large tower made out of emerald. Izzy looked up at it, clearly amazed. _Whoa..._
_...It is pretty impressive, but how do we get in without the king knowing? I mean, he's probably in there, right?_ While Izzy continued to stare at the tower in awe, Luna looked around for a way they could secretly get in.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 23, 2015)

Yasuke walked out of the tower, and looked inside his bag. A few items. Onyx, opal, and alexandrite. A dagger with dried blood still on it. The note Alice had left in the normal world for him and Malani. _What *does* Malani's gem even do? She had always seemed direct, yet motherly and caring.._ he thought. _I don't want to loose any of these.. I should fusion them, aye?_ He grabbed the three gems, and focused. He knew Alice's gem allowed her to communicate with animals and his to make an area dark. He concentrated, and focused on using the gems. Malani's gem popped into his mind. It's power. _I think.. It allows the user to make someone do something. Probably someone close. Or to make them do anything except kill. That sounds reasonable_ he thought. He focused more, adding in the thought of the opal's power. The three gems glowed a bright white, seeming blinding. They floated up into the air, appearing to be bright white blobs. Then the joined together, creating a gem. It was azurite-malachite. Strange, considering neither of their gems were azurite or malachite. Yasuke saw it plop onto the ground and picked it up. He felt his mind connect with Malani and Alice's. _Hello dears._
Alice heard Yasuke's voice in her head. "No. No. Nononono.. Damnit, Yasuke!" She yelled, her face red. She had been waiting for Lief to unchain her, and saw the glowing heart with the black spot return to her chest. It pushed her back a bit, her closing her eyes. _Why_ she thought. When she opened her eyes, they had a hint of yellow, pupils narrowing like a cat's. "Time to kill some more, indeed.." She said, with a sly smile.
Malani had heard Alice and Yasuke's voices in her head. _You fusioned us, damnit Yasuke.._ she thought in her mind. _You know, I've been waiting for this moment, a time with us three alone. I have a major confession to make_
_Which is..?_ Alice and Yasuke thought.
Malani sighed. _I'm Alice's mother_
(WAHT A TWIST)
Alice was shocked by what she had heard. _What??!_
_I-I was raped, at a young age, and apparently I was already developed. You were born, Alice. You were the child. Your parents you thought you had? They were Yasuke's. You two aren't even related_ she told them, a tear rolling down her face. 
_I-I don't even know what to say.._ Alice thought, shaking
_Well then, Malani dear.. I guess it's good we broke up_
_Yes, I suppose._



Spoiler: Opal + Onyx + Alexandrite= Azurite-Malachite!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 23, 2015)

Justina said:


> ~



(omg, also you should try this for practice so yasuke, alice, and malani don't die from the Dark Crystal Mafia xD)

Zari held Alexa's hand tight.  He watched as Malani was banging on the door on the inside, and Yasuke walked out, making sure she didn't leave.  He watched as the emerald reformed after Yasuke left, sealing Malani in.  He watched as he went off, and hid behind some of the taller yellow flowers in the rolling hills, and watched him fuse three gems together.  _Oh gods,_ he was scared.  He looked back at Alexandra, and answered her.  "I think she's dead."  A single tear fell from his face onto the dead grass below him.  "Rosalie is probably dead."  He felt the sapphire grow hot in his hand, and he closed his eyes.  Another crack split across its surface, and ice slowly crystallized from the bottom to the top of the tower, creeping on the inside.  Once he opened his eyes, the entire area of dead grass was covered in a thin layer of frost.  He motioned to Alexandra, holding Alexa's hand tight, "Come on.  We need to end this.  Forever."


----------



## N e s s (Dec 23, 2015)

(everybody dies in mafia, silly lucanosa.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 23, 2015)

N e s s said:


> (everybody dies in mafia, silly lucanosa.)



(they don't need to know that though.)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 23, 2015)

(Lief still needs to unchain Aliceeeeee. And a weapon. Whoops about Malani, didn't think about a wall being there XD)
Malani sat against the Emerald wall. _Have either of you heard of a guy named Rumplestiltskin, or Mr. Gold? He's the one who raped me. He's the dark one. It's hard to explain what that is.._ she thought, burying her head in her arms, crying
Alice was put off by the name. _Yes.. I have. He was.. In a book I used to read often. The book was real? The story was?_ Alice thought, waiting to get unchained.
_Yes. It was completely real.._ she thought, sniveling
Yasuke saw people in the distance. "Zari.. Alexa.. And someone else, I believe" he muttered. _I see.. I used to read that book too. Alice and I are well aware of the dark ones' history_ he told them. He grabbed the azurite-malachite (fusion gem. It's just so purdy) and thought about pitch black. It had become so, making everyone unable to see their surroundings. He walked over to them, and using the opal's power, he said,"Go to the king. He will be pleased to see you."


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 23, 2015)

Luna continued to look around. _Hmm..._ Suddenly, she saw ice beginning to appear on the tower. _Wait, what's happening?_ she thought, confused.
Izzy also saw the ice, though she was less confused as she knew what was causing it to appear. _Zari!_ she thought, looking  around for him.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (omg, also you should try this for practice so yasuke, alice, and malani don't die from the Dark Crystal Mafia xD)
> 
> Zari held Alexa's hand tight.  He watched as Malani was banging on the door on the inside, and Yasuke walked out, making sure she didn't leave.  He watched as the emerald reformed after Yasuke left, sealing Malani in.  He watched as he went off, and hid behind some of the taller yellow flowers in the rolling hills, and watched him fuse three gems together.  _Oh gods,_ he was scared.  He looked back at Alexandra, and answered her.  "I think she's dead."  A single tear fell from his face onto the dead grass below him.  "Rosalie is probably dead."  He felt the sapphire grow hot in his hand, and he closed his eyes.  Another crack split across its surface, and ice slowly crystallized from the bottom to the top of the tower, creeping on the inside.  Once he opened his eyes, the entire area of dead grass was covered in a thin layer of frost.  He motioned to Alexandra, holding Alexa's hand tight, "Come on.  We need to end this.  Forever."



Alexa watched the whole scenario carefully. "Y-Yes, I am ready for this!" She replied, confidence in her tone.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 23, 2015)

the three had already left by the time Yasuke made it dark. _Oh well_ he thought. He whistled for a hawk, the very same one Alice would call often. "Hello, can you search for people? People with gems, that is, outside of the spiral. The hawk flew away, high in the air, eyes to the ground.
Alice had still been in chains, the yellow in her eyes spreading, as was the blackness in her heart. "Hey, 'Your majesty', how am I supposed to kill someone when I'm chained up like this?" She said, ignoring Malani in the corner


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 24, 2015)

Yasuke sighed, and muttered to himself, not wanting to have Alice or Malani hear,"Didn't Lief say the power came from his staff? It's what made him.. _The King_. _I_ want power. _I_ want control. I'm taking the staff. He whistled for the hawk, having it return. "Forget about it," he told the bird, as it flew away. Yasuke turned around, back to the Emerald spiral, only to see ice spreading at the top. "Well then," he muttered. He ran toward the tower, and arriving near, he grabbed the azurite-malachite tightly. He walked through the Emerald wall. "Oh, your majesty, I.. Forgot something," he said with a wicked grin, and it had become pitch black
"What are you talking about, Yasuke?" Malani said in the corner, in the dark.
"You shall see."
Alice stared through the darkness, having a bad feeling about Yasuke's actions.
Yasuke walked toward Lief. He grabbed the scepter, feeling the darkness spread to him in an instant


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 24, 2015)

(Omf I can't wait for Luca to reply)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 24, 2015)

(;-; Lief's emerald is in the staff
Oml this is gonna get crazy XD

Also is this dying/dead? :O it seems to be just you and pocky are posting now ;_; rip
I'll post later after I update and add the mafia
:/ maybe this will be a good spot to postpone/stop the RP and continue it as a part 2 tho)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 24, 2015)

(Nuuuuu
Dun let it die ;-;
It just got fab)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 24, 2015)

(OP has been updated c: )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 25, 2015)

(Nuuuuu I don't want this RP to die ;-;

I just haven't been posting because cHRISTMAS HYPE AND CHRISTMAS PRESENTS *gives a death stare to Super Mario Maker, HHD and Splatoon*)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

(I can't post because I don't know wtf to do with Kyle since he's poofed ;-; )


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

Yasuke smiled a large grin, and pulled the scepter away from Lief. "_I'm_ the king now. _I_ have power. _I_ have control!" he laughed. He gripped the scepter, putting the previous king in emerald chains, such as alice was. Yasuke made the room light again, and lookedat Malani and Alice. "Look who's the new king!" he yelled, loud enough for all to hear. Yasuke pointed the staff at Alice, releasing her from the chains. "Just because I'm evil it doesn't mean I can't do anything good. 
Alice was shocked and scared at the same time. "Th-thank you.. Yasuke," she said, taking a step back. "Please, bring back Rosalie and that other girl. I could never forgive myself for that.."
Yasuke looked at his sister, well more like his stepdaughter, then Lief. He walked over, the emerald glowing. "You heard the girl, where are the gems?"
Malani had been sitting in the corner, petrified, not knowing what to say.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

(bring mari back 2k16)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 25, 2015)

(otl you stole Lief's emerald)

Lief was in shock once he was chained up.  He seen the emerald glowing in the scepter.  The scepter's enchantment only effect Lief directly, and unless Yasuke switched out gems in it, he would still have a little good in him.

Lief smiled with a grin of madness.  "Dearie... You _reaaally_ don't get it?  Do you?"  He cackled, and once he seen Yasuke get angry, he continued, "Dearie; their gems have been force fused into a wall at the very bottom of the tower.  I honestly doubt you would have the skill to safely remove her gem without leaving residual shards in it."  He laughed so hard, he almost passed out.

Zari looked over to Alexa, and then to Alexandra.  After, he pressed his hand onto the emerald door, and the frost that covered it slowly made its way inside, and cracked the emerald.  The door made loud cracking noises, and it crumbled into bits of teal-coloured ice.  He looked back to them, nodded, and carefully stepped over the rubble, walking up the all-to-familiar steps of the spire.


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

Alexandra looked up to Zari, and went with him. _He seems like a nice guy.. But I should step back for now,_ she told herself. She walked up the steps with him, looking at Alexa.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 25, 2015)

(*W H E N   W I L L  E V E R Y B O D Y  D I E*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 25, 2015)

N e s s said:


> (*W H E N   W I L L  E V E R Y B O D Y  D I E*)



(when Zari takes the scepter and freezes the entire dark crystal realm
you should join this by the way )


----------



## N e s s (Dec 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (when Zari takes the scepter and freezes the entire dark crystal realm
> you should join this by the way )



(no i'm a mefia player)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

Yasuke looked at Lief. "Prehaps I _will_," he said, and looked back at Alice. He walked towards her and Malani. "You two do know i still love you, correct?" he said, holding in his anger at Lief.
Shaking, the two said, "Yes.."
Yasuke smiled. "Good to know," he said, and heard something below. He ignored it, and sat down in the chair. "Tell me, Alice, are you turning evil? I saw that glow in your eye, and your heart, turning black."
Hearing that made her eyes glow again, as a different person. "Y-yes," she simply stated.
Malani had finally popped in. "Alice, you probably got it from Rumple.." she said.
"Well then, Alice.. why dont you.. join me?" he said with a grin


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

(why do i ship alice and lief? XD)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

N e s s said:


> (no i'm a mefia player)



(and I'm an RP player :3 but trying new things is sometimes a good thing)



Justina said:


> (why do i ship alice and lief? XD)



(OML don't you dare
king and queen otp yesss)

Zari quietly walked up the emerald spire, with Alexa and Alexandra following closely.  The frost covering every surface made it seem a pale teal color instead of green.  Once he reached the end, with the ladder, he stopped, and looked back, making sure they were there.  He then slowly crept up the slippery emerald rungs of the ladder, and popped the trapdoor up less than an inch.  After quickly scanning the room, he softly closed the trapdoor.  What he seen scared him.

Lief was chained to the wall, in his own emerald chains, and Alice was chained next to him.  The emerald lump in Alice's arm was dull, but it looked ghastly.  Then, there was Malani, sitting at one end of the room behind the table, shivering in fear.  And there in the center of the room, was Yasuke.  He had pure darkness across his face, as he smiled evilly.  In one hand, he held Lief's emerald scepter, and in the other, a crumbly blue gem.  It looked like... _NO!_ _No..._  Tears welled in Zari's eyes.  It looked like Rosalie's gem; he didn't know it was just Yasuke's fusion though.

He climbed back down, and leaned his back against the wall.  "Guys, we need a plan.  What do you have?"

Lief was still in shock.  He trusted Yasuke, but now he knew he could only trust Karyn.  She was the only one who told the truth to him.  Her gem was fused into the wall at the bottom of the tower, so he couldn't easily get to her.  Unless...

"Did I just hear you say... Rumple?  As in Rumpelstiltskin?"  He decided to play the Mr. Gold card.  It was the only trick he had left; and besides, after what happened, he thought they deserved a little new information.  "Dearie, he was my _uncle_.  He was the one who created this magnificent realm!  He, was the one, who took me to his shop where he showed me the crystal.  The Dark Crystal.  He kept mumbling about 'revenge over Regina', and 'get back his Dark One dagger' or something on the lines.  He told me he made this realm so he could finally have his happy ending.  He was delusional.  The only truthful thing my mad uncle ever said was how to enter this realm."  He thought he'd reveal the major news at the end, when Yasuke was warmed up.  "And dearie, did I tell you, Alice is my cousin?  She came over to my house at the family reunion the night before we all came here.  The night my uncle took me to his pawn shop.  The night I stepped into this realm."  He chuckled, "I bet that makes you think a little, _huh_, dearie?"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

Alice was in pure shock, then remembered that night. "Yes, I remember.. Rumplestiltskin is.. apparently my father, according to Malani.. or I should say my _mother_.." Alice sighed. 
Yasuke, too, was in pure shock. He didn't belive Lief, even after what Alice said. "My god.. how many more secrets can the world have?!" he yelled, the emerald glowing
"I guess that would make you my nephew-in-law, I suppose.." Malani said
A realization came to Alice's mind. _My god.. I love him_
Both Malani and Yasuke turned their head to Alice. "What?!" they said
Alice's face turned a bright red, with no response


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

Alice stood for a moment, then looked at Lief. "Lief.." she said, walking towards him. "I know we're cousins.. B-but.. I love you," she said, giving him a kiss, on the lips
(Alief riiittteee  )


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Justina said:


> Alice stood for a moment, then looked at Lief. "Lief.." she said, walking towards him. "I know we're cousins.. B-but.. I love you," she said, giving him a kiss, on the lips
> (Alief riiittteee  )



(WTAF)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (WTAF)



(my thoughts exactly like wtf)

Lief struggled against the chains and moaned when Alice kissed him.  He wanted them all to die.  At the corner of his eye, he seen Zari peep his head up from the trapdoor.  He knew his dark legacy would have to be carried on; he knew Zari would take his place.  He held his breath, hoping he would suffocate himself.  When he turned blue, and blacked out, he poofed, leaving empty green chains behind.  The emerald in the scepter glowed and popped out and onto the floor, a small crack forming in it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 26, 2015)

She walked nervously thought the forest, clasping her hands together. She had never felt more alone.
"G-Guys? Anyone?" She stumbled after tripping on a small rock and yelped, throwing her hands up unnecessarily. She fell flat on her face after making the foolish decision to put her hands in the air.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

Alice saw him turn blue, then poof. "No. It's my fault. No!" she yelled, dropping to the floor. "Lief.. he was the only one I ever loved, even slightly.." she said, tears forming in her eyes. Alice then saw Zari's eyes poking through the trapdoor, and soon after dissapeared. "You..Damnit!" she yelled.
Yasuke was once again in pure shock. No words for a while, then some popped through. "Alice.." he said. Yasuke saw the emerald drop to the floor. He picked it up. The scepter was empty, and he blaced the azurite in it.
Malani was speechless. No words whatsoever, just sarrow for her daughter's broken heart.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> (WTAF)



(Im de plot twist princess)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

Zari realized Alexa and Alexandra wouldn't be able to come up with a plan; they stood there wordless.  He readied his sapphire, and watched as the cracks in it seemed to get bigger, for keeping up the cold around the tower.  He popped open the trapdoor, and walked in.  Something was different though... The emerald and lapis switched places, and Lief was gone.  Zari almost gasped, but he sighed instead.  "You killed my kin.  Why?" he asked.  He waved his hand over the scepter and emerald, and both were incased in thick ice, so their gem powers couldn't be used.  "Tell me, who killed him.  Who killed Lief?"


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

Alice, face red and in tears replied,"No one.. H-he just.. poof, turned blue, suffocated.. and poofed in his gem," she said, saying nothing about kissing him. 
Malani had heard the word. Kin. "You and Lief were.. related?" she said


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 26, 2015)

Luna watched as Zari managed to get into the tower. _So they're all probably in there... but should we just wait or go in? I mean, none of them told us to get in or anything..._
_Do any of them even know we're here?_ Izzy thought, realising that nobody had even spoke to them. _They've gone in there without us because we took so long. We really should get in there and help them._

(I can't even remember if Izzy and Luna can get in or not .-.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

Zari looked at Alice and shook his head.  He knew it wasn't the truth.  He walked over and plucked the frozen emerald out of Yasuke's hand, and looked over to Malani.  "Yes, but not in the way you probably think.  Me, Lief, Emrys, and Karyn were the first four gems to come into this realm.  Lief, obviously, was the first.  We were given the four most powerful gems for a reason: our fusion is the key to leaving this realm.  You guys are the first people I've ever told... mainly because if our gems fuse, and someone takes it, they will literally be unstoppable here."  He paced over to the pedestal, where the dark crystal was placed under a protective dome, and glanced at it as the ice that coated the emerald slowly melted away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> (I can't even remember if Izzy and Luna can get in or not .-.)



(I froze and crumbled the door, so yes, you can step in c: )


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

(what tf do i do now)


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

(so when's rosalie going to come back)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 27, 2015)

(Ellaaaa talk to Mizuki, she has nothing to do ;-; )


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

(Alexandra is with Zari & Alexa, I can't magically teleport to you ;-; )


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 27, 2015)

(Ugh ;_; )


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

(If I had Rosalie I would *COUGH**COUGH*)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 27, 2015)

(RIP I'll try to fix everything soon)

Once the emerald thawed, he bubbled it, and it vanished.  He didn't poof it to the sanctuary, he hid it somewhere else, where no one would find it and release him again.  He snatched the emerald scepter, and it thawed quickly too.  "Where is Rosalie?  This isn't lapis lazuli in the scepter... Tell me where Rosalie and her friend are now!  Or I will kill you all!" He had anger across his face.  The sapphire glowed in his pocket, and the azurite in the scepter glowed a bit.  He found the anger and darkness in his heart to kill Yasuke and Alice if they didn't tell him.  Alice first, to crush Yasuke's heart.  Then Yasuke; he paid no attention to Malani hiding near the table.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

(OML lief died how did i not notice)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (OML lief died how did i not notice)



(uwu Alexandra is at the ladder near the trapdoor, maybe have her pop in and gasp at what happened.
why aren't you people posting hnnnnng)


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (uwu Alexandra is at the ladder near the trapdoor, maybe have her pop in and gasp at what happened.
> why aren't you people posting hnnnnng)



(uwu okay)

Alexandra finally climbed up the ladder, and saw Zari with a scepter in his hands. "What happened," she gasped. "Did Lief die?" She asked, looking at Zari with a worried face.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 27, 2015)

Alice sighed. "Care to hear everything? Here you go.. Malani is my mother. Rumplestiltskin is my father, that of which I only recently learned. Lief.. He's my cousin. I saw through the beast and saw the man inside him. I fell in love with Lief, my own cousin. I kissed him, and he turned blue, suffocated, and poofed in his gem. The gem in the staff? That's me, Yasuke, and Malani's fusion gem. I went to a family reunion, the night before Lief entered the gem realm, where Rumple took him. Lief told us he created this realm for him and Belle's happy ending. I'm telling you everything I know, honest!" Alice had explained, her face still red 
Malani stood up. "There's a bit more.." she said, reaching towards her neck, where a necklace was. She took it off, and revealed to be Belle. "I'm Belle."


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 27, 2015)

(WOAH INCEST MUCH)


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WOAH INCEST MUCH)



(Couldn't agree more.)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 27, 2015)

Justina said:


> (gtg editing later)



(oml
you actually did it)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 27, 2015)

Izzy walked over to the tower's entrance, seeing that the two of them could get in.
_Izzy, wait! The king is probably still-_ But before she had finished, Izzy had gone inside and began to make ber way up to the top. Luna sighed, then followed her sister.
When Izzy got to the top of the tower, she saw some of the others. "Sorry if we're late!" she called out. "My sis and I thought it would be a good idea to fuse our gems together, but then we kinda got knocked out by it, and..." She noticed that the king didn't seem to be in the room. "Hey, where's the king?" she asked.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 27, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (WOAH INCEST MUCH)



(Em... where? I don't see any)


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Justina said:


> (Em... where? I don't see any)



(Lief and Alice kissing even though they're cousins??)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (Lief and Alice kissing even though they're cousins??)



(Derp  XD)
Yasuke looked at Belle. "You sure you still love me? Rumplestiltskin is free to have you. Would hate to get in a fight with him," Yasuke said, and sighed. He saw Izzy and someone else come in. "He died. Lief, that is. There's a new king! Me!" he chuckled, then looked at the frozen scepter. "A bit of new things happened, family stuff.."


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

(Lmao)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 28, 2015)

(I'm seriously writing Alief fan-fic XD)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 28, 2015)

(Boop)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 28, 2015)

Justina said:


> (I'm seriously writing Alief fan-fic XD)



(I honestly don't know what to post
like
you took the scepter so now Zari can't become evil fml)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (I honestly don't know what to post
> like
> you took the scepter so now Zari can't become evil fml)



(Em.. Zari puts them in ice chains?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 28, 2015)

Zari didn't know what to do or say.  He just stood there dumbfounded.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 28, 2015)

Alexa had been lost in thought this whole time. She finally snapped out of it, realizing both comrades were gone. She entered the tower and peeked in. She had seen the others, you could easily spot her but she didn't know that.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 29, 2015)

"So you managed to kill him?" she asked. "Guess we're really late, then..."

"Family stuff?" Luna asked, curious about what had been going on in the tower while she and her sister were unconscious.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 29, 2015)

Zari looked over to Luna and sighed.  _So many poor souls don't know what's really going on.  What's really happening,_ he thought.  He took out his sapphire, and walked over to the table, searching for the seal.  He found it, and tucked it in his pocket.  To them, it was just a rock with a rune etched on it.  Ever since his soul was imprinted in it by the gem-hag when he first arrived, he felt it was done for a purpose.
He shook his head, casting away all of the thoughts, and held the sapphire in the air.  The cracks in it were gone, and the sharp pain in his head vanished.  He was free to use his gem's power without restraint.
The air in the room turned a frigid cold, and a blast of light emanated from it, striking everything inside.  He looked around him.  Everything inside the tower was completely covered in a thick layer of frost, freezing everyone solid.  In his eyes, he seen his friends.  Izzy and has worry across her face, and Luna seemed confused.  He walked past their frozen bodies, and to Yasuke.  He had pain inside him.  Resentment.  The sapphire told him the resentment was deep.  It told him the truth: Yasuke and Alice were as evil as Lief; they were only evil by force, not by choice.  He seen Malani, frozen solid, under the table.  She had fear in her eyes.  She was a victim in the evil schemes.  He turned around, and seen the emerald.  It was barely visible under the ice that coated it; in it he could see Lief's scared face.  It wasn't fear though, Lief never showed fear, it was anxiety.  He knew what would happen if Zari found the seal, and found Rosalie.  He looked over to the trapdoor, and on his way down, he seen Alexa.  She had surprise and guilt as her expression.  She didn't know what to do anymore than anyone else.  They never knew.  None of them.  She was just another victim of the darkness around them.
He climbed down the frozen ladder, and walked down the spire.  The steps were slippery, but he wouldn't trip.  When he reached the bottom, he seen the slab of force-fused gems.  A single tear ran down his eye as he put his hand on it.  _I was too late.  I'm sorry Rosalie.  I hope you can forgive me._  More tears ran down his eyes, as he stepped back.  He took out the seal and held it in his hand.  It was a flat rock with a strange symbol etched on it.  The symbol glowed a bright blue on the rock, but was hard to see in the dim light.  He dropped it, and threw the sapphire against the wall of force-fused gems.
Blue shards scattered across the floor, and the rune on the rock stopped glowing.  As long as the seal stayed intact, his soul stayed alive.  He knew the moment before he killed himself, that someone of great power would bring him back.  He didn't know who, but the sapphire told him someone will.  The sapphire held great wisdom the moment before he died, but holding such power without being anchored or fused wasn't safe.  He knew his legacy would live on.  He knew it was the only way to save them all.

A cold wind surrounded the tower, freezing everything around it.  When Zari shattered his soul, the wind subsided.  Everything he froze immediately thawed.  The forest was alive again, and nothing in it was frozen or covered in frost or snow.  The ice got into the cracks of the emerald spire, and when it thawed, it would slowly crumble it apart.
Everyone was unfrozen, as if time had stopped, they remembered nothing of what happened.  To them, Zari simply vanished.  The tower started to shake as the bottom slowly collapsed.  The wall at the bottom fell down, and Mari, Rosalie, and Lexis were released.  Their cracked gems regenerated in the green rubble as the tower continuously shook, and was about to topple.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

(my eyes hurt from reading that post ah
my eyes are seeing different colors)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

(I'M DEAD I'M DEAD I'M DEAD I'M DEEEEEEEEAD.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

(When Kyle doesn't get revived rip)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> (When Kyle doesn't get revived rip)



(****)
The cold wind swept across the planes, and the peridot was knocked out of Mizuki's pocket.  It regenerated back in the forest, away from her.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

(wait did rosalie come back or am i stupid)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> (wait did rosalie come back or am i stupid)



(yes, Rosalie, Lexis, and Mari are all regenerated at the bottom of the tower in the rubble, and the tower is about to crumble apart and topple)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (****)
> The cold wind swept across the planes, and the peridot was knocked out of Mizuki's pocket.  It regenerated back in the forest, away from her.



(lmaoo)


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (yes, Rosalie, Lexis, and Mari are all regenerated at the bottom of the tower in the rubble, and the tower is about to crumble apart and topple)



(oh okay i thought i was stupid)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> (****)
> The cold wind swept across the planes, and the peridot was knocked out of Mizuki's pocket.  It regenerated back in the forest, away from her.



"Ah!" She lunged for it, but couldn't reach it in time. She grumbled to herself, getting crabby after trying to find everyone for so long. Crossing her arms, she kept walking, her steps getting louder and louder with irritation.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 29, 2015)

(I'm dead, you guys should be posting more LOL)


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

lemon: )

Rosalie stood up and balanced herself. "Where have I been all this time?" She said to herself, looking outside. She looked up and saw some rubble coming down. _Oh no.._ She took Lexis' hand, and ran out of there as quick as possible. 

Lexis felt Rosalie's hand grab hers while she ran with her. "Why are we running?"


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Mari opened her eyes, _"I've been gone for so long, and not by choice to mention,"_ Mari thought to herself. She heard a female voice, she looked over to where it was coming from. Mari noticed rubble coming down, the first thing that crossed her mind was, _"Alexa."_ The worst thought came into Mari's mind, that her precious Alexa was inside that tower. She scrambled to her feet and began to sprint to the tower.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

"The tower is going to fall down, do you want to die?" She said to Lexis angrily, and kept running until they got out. They got out, and she let go of Lexis' hand.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 29, 2015)

(Y'all were at the bottom of the tower xD)

The cold wind blew hard, making the tower crumble faster.  Nothing froze though.  The blue shards stayed at the bottom of the tower, where the three regenerated, slowly being enveloped in ice.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

(ik.)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

(I know, I just meant that she was runnin' towards the entrance.)


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 29, 2015)

(IM MISSING SO MUCH BUT IDK WHAT I SHOULD DO)


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

Kyle's eyes opened. He smelt the air.
_How long has it been?_ he thought.
Then he realized that he had a mission to do, unaware that it was already done. He began to run to the camp.
_I have to make it! I have to say goodbye to Izzy! I have too say goodbye to Zari too! And Rosalie!_

He did not know about anything that happened.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 30, 2015)

Luna could suddenly see the emerald tower beginning to crumble. She was very confused now as she has no idea how it happened or what was going on, but she knew she didn't have any time to ask questions. "Izzy!" she called out, rushing towards her sister and grabbing her arm. She then tried to rush to the bottom of the tower and outside it, having forgitten about her and Izzy's gem because she was panicking so much.
Izzy was almost as confused as Luna was when she suddenly grabbed her arm and began rushing to the bottom of the tower. "Luna, what's going-" Before she finished, she had noticed the emerald in the tower was covered in cracks and crumbling. She remembered that she had the gem, though she couldn't get it out of her bag while Luna was still holding onto her arm. "Sis, wait!" she said, trying to make Luna let go of her.
"What are you doing?! We haven't got time for this!" she said, her grip on Izzy's arm getting tighter as she continued to go down the tower. She didn't want to risk losing her sister again.
"But we can just use our gem to get out of here! I can't get it out while you're still holding my arm like this!"
_How did I forget about that?!_ she thought as she stopped and let go of her sister's arm. She turned around and watched as her sister got the gem out of her bag. Luna then grabbed Izzy's arm again and the two disappeared.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 30, 2015)

She could hear something in the distance. It was loud and as she looked in the direction it was coming from, she could see the tip of a large green tower. Its figure loomed over the trees and she couldn't help but shiver. Something about it scared her. However, there were parts starting to fall off and she stood and watched it as is crumbled.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 30, 2015)

(wew. sorreh, been busy moving)
Alice looked at Zari, holding back tears, She saw him walk down the ladder. Soon after, she noticed everything melt. "Everone's dying. Is it my fault? Sometimes, yes. But who's fault is it overall? Ourselves," Alice said, bursting into a laugh, her eye twitching. "Look at that.. I've gone mad too!" she sat down, tears rolling down her face. She felt the tower shaking. "More people to die, eh?" she said, wide smile on her face. Her eyes were a bright yellow, like a cat's. She sighed, and stood up. "I, personally, wish to keep my life," Alice said, climbing down the emerald trapdoor.
(Using gold for Malani/Belle now)
Belle looked at her daughter, feeling the tower begin to shake. "Oh no.." she stated, and stood up. Belle followed her daughter, thudding on the floor. _Oh Rumple, how I miss you.._ she thought. She met with Alice near an emerald wall, the exit.
Alice put her hand up to the wall. It went through._Huh.._ she thought, and walked through, out of the collapsing tower. She ignored Belle's thought, and ran from the tower, smile remaining on her face.
Belle looked at Alice walking through. She went to it, but didn't go through. "Me.. I'm innocent. That's why I won't go through.. Maybe?" she said to herself. She stood there, no actions whatsoever. 
Yasuke looked at Alice, with a smile. "At last," he said quietly to himself. He too, went down the trapdoor. He came down when Alice had just finished walking through the exit. _So, Belle. You do still love Rumplestiltskin, eh? I'm going to figure the story of him raping you is a bit different._ he thought. Yasuke looked at her standing near the exit. Holding tightly onto the scepter, he held out his hand. "I still love you," he chuckled.
Belle smiled, and grabbed his hand. He walked through, and she followed, this time going through, exiting the collapsing tower. _Yes, I do still love him. As for you, Yasuke? You still occupy a part of my heart_ she replied. She let go of his hand, and walked away


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

Alexa felt the tower shaking, _"It's going to collapse, I have to get out."_ Alexa climbed down the steps on the trap door. She fell once, but she quickly got back up to her feet. She ran out of the tower, out of harms way. Mari stopped running, she felt out of breath. This usually never happened, but since she was in the gem so long she was a little weakend. She bent over, her hair falling to the front of her face as she put her hands on her knees. Alexa spotted a vitiligo girl bending over, with blonde hair. Alexa ran over to the figure and jumped on it's back.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 30, 2015)

//narrators voice

The tower continued crumbling, and it slowly collapsed on itself.  All that remained was damp emerald chunks that Lief generated.  At the very bottom, lied Zari's sapphire shards, quiet and forgotten.  Just like how he appeared in the realm so suddenly, he was forgotten about all the same.  The shards and his rune were buried deep in the pit, along with emerald chunks, since where he last stood was underground.  The cold wind swept across the field of flowers, as the dew on them glimmered in the sunset.
The day was over, and the only chance of escape from the realm was completely destroyed and forgotten.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 30, 2015)

(WAIT IS THE RP ENDED)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 30, 2015)

Justina said:


> (WAIT IS THE RP ENDED)



(considering Ajay and Bloobloop want to go on hiatus/quit tbt, and the fact I died, sorta.
It'll still continue, just whatever you guys make out of it
if they do end up leaving, I'll probably go too.  if that happens, I'll hand the RP over to you, Sugar, and Pocky.  You guys are the best <3)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 30, 2015)

(Ah, thank you for letting us know. Maybe Lief will eventually regenerate? Or the dark crystal will be completed?)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 31, 2015)

Alice looked at the collapsing tower. _Lief.._ she thought, holding back another wave of tears. _I hope you come back._ She eventually came in sight of a forest, and she saw Mizuki. "Hello-ho!" she yelled. "Mizuki is it?" she yelled, walking closer


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 1, 2016)

Alice stumbled, running to the forest. "I just.. want someone to love me!" she yelled, her words echoing through the realm. She looked back at the emerald spiral, a tear forming in her eyes. "I love you, Lief," she murmered


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 1, 2016)

(Bump ;o;
why aren't the others posting smh they're all freed and Lief is dead
where's the afterparty??)


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

(because idk what to do!!)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 1, 2016)

Yasuke and Belle looked back at the tower. _You'd think everyone would be running out of there.._ they thought


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Mari felt something on her back, her first reaction was to pick it up and see what it is. Mari picked it up with her strong hands. She was being gentle, because for all she knew it could be an animal. Mari brought it infront of her face. What she had seen nearly made her fall over. It was a girl with dark skin, dark eyes, brown-blonde hair, a black t-shirt and shorts. The girl had a happy expression on her face, yet she was crying. Alexa was brought infront of Mari, she was crying tears of joy. She had given up hope on ever seeing Mari again, but to see her once again meant the world to her. Alexa ran into Mari's chest, wrapping her arms around Mari's torso.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 1, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> (because idk what to do!!)



(run out of the tower before you get poofed and/or shattered like me)


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> (run out of the tower before you get poofed and/or shattered like me)



(I already did that I think)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 7, 2016)

(Resteronni in pizza TDC)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 7, 2016)

(Killing off Alice and adding new character)
Alice sighed. "I'm going mad, aren't I?" she mumbled turning around, looking at where the tower previously was, now nothing more than a pile of rubble. "I need to go," she said, running towards it. "Everyone would be happy," she said, tears appearing in her eyes. She passed Belle and Yasuke, them not noticing whatsoever. Alice walked to the pile of rubble. She grabbed an emerald shard from the pile. "Lief.." she murmered. _I need to go._ She raised the shard, it pointing towards herself, and stabbed herself, in the chest. She poofed away into her gem
Belle snapped awake. _Alice! What are you doing?!_ No reply.
The azurite split into three, forming into opal, alexandrite, and pearl, the alexandrite having a crack.
_Saw it coming,_ Yasuke thought, then chuckled.

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT username: Justina,
Charrie name: Yunde Sarinaho
Gemstone: 



Spoiler: Jade











Are you a fusion?: Nah
Gemstone power(s): Can temporarily swap bodies with another person
Appearance: 



Spoiler










Age: 16
Personality: Quiet and often closed off, but has another part of her mind that of which is the complete opposite, popping out unexpectedly sometimes. Also a bit yandere
Other: Is a burn victim, the cause of her wearing a mask. It also slightly damaged her brain.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 7, 2016)

(form accepted! c:
I'll PM you the mafia info
and rip I'll update OP once more people start posting again

*SOMEONE SAVE ME MY GEM*)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 7, 2016)

Yunde woke up in a forest, groggy and half-asleep. She rubbed he head. "Where am-" she stopped realizing her mask wan't on. "Much better." Yunde saw a gem next to her, jade, and remembered going through a portal. She stood up and ran her fingers through her hair, and walked away, seeing patches of melted snow
(I'm an addict, aren't I? Halp)


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Rosalie looked around.. "Where's Zari? Lexis, have you seen him?" She asked Lexis, looking for him or his gem. She decided to look back in the rubble at the tower, and saw something a bit odd from the others. _"Is that a gem..?"_ She asked herself, and decided to look deeper. She picked up small pieces of rubble, and accidentally picked up a sharp piece of the tower. "Ow! I think I poked myself.. I'll be fine, I think." She talked to herself, and clutched her hand as she dug. "Ooh, what's this?" Rosalie picked it up, and saw a blue coloring. "Is this Zari's gem? N-No, it can't be.. It's s-shattered." She looked at the gem. _"It is.. Guess I should keep it so it'll be safe.."_ She looked around for people, and made sure no one saw it in her hands. "How am I supposed to heal this? It's shattered, I can't unless I find a way. Well, I should if I want him back." She tried to find Lexis, and she did. They both walked deep into the forest, Rosalie clutching the gem tight in her hand.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 8, 2016)

Yunde continued to walk. Looking down, she bumped into Lexis and Rosalie, adjusting her mask, unaware. "Sorry," she said


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

(hype??)

Lexis followed Rosalie into the forest, looking at Rosalie take out a gem from her bag. The gem was a faint blue, a bit shattered. _"What is she doing..?"_ She asked herself, and went closer without her noticing.

(idk what to do to revive him so soz if it's a weird)

Rosalie had the sapphire in her hands, when she saw Lexis get closer to her. "What are you doing? Can you step back please? I need some space to revive him.." She told her, looking at the gem in her hands. _"How am I going to do this? I don't think I'll be able to do this.. Better try or I won't see him ever again."_ She told herself, and tried to concentrate. She looked at Lexis, then back at the sapphire. She closed her eyes and sat down in front of the sapphire. The sapphire glew a bit, and Rosalie peeked through a tiny hole in her eye. She closed it back, and concentrated. The sapphire glew a bright white color, and took the form of a boy a few minutes after. Lexis tapped her on the shoulder, and Rosalie opened her eyes. She saw Zari on the floor, eyes closed. She decided to wait for him to get up. Her jaw was wide open because she thought she wasn't able to revive him, but turned out she did. "I-I did it! I revived him!" She yelled happily.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 8, 2016)

Zari opened his eyes.  He looked around, and seen he was on the ground.  In front of him, were two girls, one seemed to have bumped into the other two.  He didn't know who they were and where he was.  Everything was happening so fast... and he couldn't remember anything.  When he got up, he seen he was in a forest, with a cold wind blowing through it.  He had eye-bags and looked like he was about to pass out.

"_Who_ are you?  And _where_ am I?" he asked impatiently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(OP updated and Mafia is up and running!  We just need more players right now.)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 8, 2016)

Yunde had no idea what was going on. "Hell that I know.." she said. "I just got here," Yunde said, and started to walk away, holding her gem. _I wonder what this is?_ she thought, her burnt face slightly showing past her fox mask


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 8, 2016)

When the two appeared again, Izzy looked around her. She saw that she was back in the field of flowers again, and she could also see the tower... or rather, what was left of it after it collapsed.
Luna looked around, and saw Izzy next to her. She sighed, relieved that she and her sister managed to make it out of the tower alive. "That was close..."
"Yeah, it was. This gem pretty much saved our lives!" she said, holding their gem. She then opened her bag up to put the gem back inside. But when she opened it, a bright white light seemed to be coming from something inside. _Oh no!_ she thought, beginning to panic again.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

"Uhh..." Rosalie looked at Zari with an awkward smile. _"Shouldn't he remember me?"_ She told herself, and  looked back at Zari. "I'm Rosalie.. How do you not remember me? Oh.." She thought he might've lost his memory when his gem was shattered. "Well, you're in a forest. Again, I'm Rosalie and this is Lexis. There's a girl by the rocks, but I don't know who she is, and I could care less!" She walked to Zari and put her hands on his shoulders. "Please remember me! You need to remember atleast _something_ about me!!" She yelled, frustrated. She took her hands and stuck them in her coat. She was about to cry a bit, but she realized he barely woke up. She should at least give him a chance to see if he remembers her..


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 8, 2016)

Yunde continued to wander, and saw two people, one of which in tears. _Boo hoo_ she thought. "Oh, what a shame, I say," she yelled to them, the damage of her brain poking though. She walked towards them. "Hello there, what is this unfortunativity (that's a word, right?) that is brought upon you?" she said, tilting her head
"Erm.." Belle said, looking at the masked girl, seeing a bit of her red and flaky skin. "Oh my god! Your skin, is it okay?" she asked, backing away from Yunde.
Yunde blushed, stepping back. "Erm.. I would rather not say.." she murmed. _Damnit, brain.._ she thought. _You make me look like a weirdo.. or weird*er*._ She gripped the jade, and ran off, back into the forest. She saw gems on the ground. Many. "What the.." she said, crouching down. She took her mask off, knowing she was in private. She touched her face. _Ow! I'm a freak, aren't I?_ she thought. Yunde grabbed a gem, ruby it was. It glowed a blinding white. She grabbed her mask and stood back, and saw a boy emerge. (Hi Emrys!)


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

(whyyyyyyyy)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 8, 2016)

(Em.. cause?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 9, 2016)

Zari leaned against a tree, and covered his eyes from the setting sun.  The light was hurting his eyes, but thankfully it was about to get dark.
"...No.  I honestly don't know who exactly you are.  You're... ?  A gem?  Amirite?" he asked, chuckling a little.  He thought his joke was slightly funny.  Slightly.  It wasn't that funny.  He looked over to the edge of the woods, and seen a massive pile of emerald.  Then, he looked up.  The castle... the city... the gem-colonies... they were all gone.  They weren't in the air anymore.  It was like the earth was completely eradicated of them.
"Um, Rosalie?  That's your name, right?  What happened?  Where's Jeannie and Rose?  And... Emrys and Lief?  And why are we in the middle of the woods?  And where is the Green Diamond stronghold?" he impatiently asked.  He was used to looking up and seeing it when he was down on the ground, but it wasn't there.  There was _always_ a gem-stronghold everywhere up in the sky, and as far as he could tell, the closest thing to a Green Diamond stronghold was a pile of emerald-green rubble.

(he's a gem fragment so rip you just released a corruption gem fml)

Emrys awoke.  He looked down, and seen that his body was different.  He had only one eye, and his face was strangely formed.  The ruby shard was embedded in his right palm, and one of his arms was missing.  There was also a large scar all across his abdomen, partially hidden by the sanguine blood-stained rags he wore.  He looked up.
"What...?", he was slowly regaining his senses.  Once he recovered for a minute, he stood up, and seen a girl with a scarred face.  She was like him, scarred.  Only he was really bad.
"Hello?  Am I on earth?", he asked.

(Crystal-bomb.  Sorry, couldn't help it )


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 9, 2016)

Yunde immediately threw her mask back on. "I honestly have no idea.. I just came here, through a portal I believe.." she said, looking at the boy's wounds. _Ouch_, she thought
_I'm getting tired of hanging around Belle,_ Yasuke thought. He crouched down, and picked up the gems, setting them in his bag. He grabbed the onyx. "Ta-ta," he said, making it pitch black, and ran. He ran into the forest, looking around, patches of snow, the stump he killed Alice at; the birth of his madness.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

(sorry cuz this post is a great big massive wall of text

also ****'s gonna go down in 3... 2... 1...)

Luna saw the bright light coming out of Izzy's bag. She knew that it could only mean one thing - that Liam was about to regenerate. _Quick, get the knife and give the gem to me! I'll distract him or something, and you can kill him again!_ she thought to her sister.

_OK!_ she thought, doing what Luna told her to. As she handed over the gem and got the knife out, she saw a white blob float out of her bag and upwards. It formed into the shape of a person, and after a few moments, the light disappeared.

Liam saw two girls standing in front of him. If they were just two girls he'd never met before, he would have been feeling fine. He'd probably try to annoy them, or try to get along with them to gain their trust, then steal their gems when they were asleep or something. But the two girls who were standing in front of him were none other than Izzy and Luna.

He knew Izzy was very likely to want him dead after what he'd done to her. After he'd annoyed Izzy when they first met. After he stole her gem. After they argued several times until eventually they began to _hate_ each other. After the fight they had, which ended up with Liam having to kill her to stop her from killing him.

Of course, he'd done some things that made Luna hate him as well. And if how desperate she was to find her sister was any indication, she cared about her sister a lot. Which meant that she probably wanted him dead too, because of what he'd done to Izzy. He also did some things to Luna. He stole her gem, too. And when he fused his gem with hers, he freaked her out to the point where she thought she was going insane. Sure, he had explained to her afterwards what was going on, but he had to lie to her about stealing her gem. Not only that, but that had happened after he killed her sister. He had to lie about that, too, and lied about having Izzy's gem. And once she'd found out the truth, he tried to kill her as well.

Liam wasn't scared of much, but seeing Izzy with a knife (the same knife he used to kill Izzy and attempt to kill Luna, in fact), and Luna with hers and Izzy's gems that had been fused together, _terrified_ him. He didn't care about that fact that he could regenerate if they killed him. He thought they probably hated him so much that they'd try to find a way to make sure he never gets brought back to life again. Before he'd thought that they _probably_ wanted him gone for good, but now that he had noticed Izzy's knife and the expression of pure anger on their faces, he knew for certain that they wanted him to die. And they were going to be the ones to kill him.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 10, 2016)

Yasuke continued to run, bringing the dark with him. He saw two girls and a boy, two of the three he recognized. _Ooh, what's this?_ He thought, seeing the knife in Izzy's hand. He made it light again, and walked over. "Hello, dears? Oh, look at you, Izzy," he chuckled. "Looks like you're falling down the _right_ path."


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 10, 2016)

(woah so much

also, Superstar, are you interested in mafia? c: )

Emrys sighed and looked down.  His skin was a pale red-pink, because he regenerated improperly.  _At least I'm not fused with that lunatic anymore_, he thought thankfully.  He looked up to the girl again.
"Emrys.  Nice to meet you," he said, as he stuck out his hand.  The ruby shard in his palm shone in the light; he didn't have a right arm anymore, which was hard for him to get used to.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 10, 2016)

Yunde blushed slightly under her mask.
"Yunde. You too, I suppose," she said, shaking his hand. "I hope you don't mind me asking, but.. How did you lose your arm?" she asked


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 10, 2016)

Emrys laughed a nervous laugh.  He didn't know how to explain it to her.
"Um... well... I'm...", he struggled for the words to come out.  Finally, once he could get himself to speak, he held out his palm, the one he shook hands with.  He cringed at the rough surface of the once-beautiful ruby.
"My gem got shattered.  I lost the other half.  So... this is all I have left.  When I regenerated, I was force-fused with another person.  I guess we unfused though?  Because the other shard is gone now."  He held his hand in a tight fist, and you could see the pain in his face.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 10, 2016)

Yunde was completely confused.
"Wait, gem? Fuse? Sorry, as I said, I just got here," she chuckled. She opened her other hand, revealing the spherical jade. She looked at his face, full of pain. "You know, we can't all be perfect," she said, taking off her mask. "Just look at me. I'm a freak. Hell, I spent a year in an asylum!" she said, trying to keep herself under control


----------



## milkyi (Jan 10, 2016)

Mari held Alexa tight, she was holding back tears. "I've missed you so much," She whispered into Alexa's ear. Mari picked Alexa off her feet, never wanting to let her go. Alexa placed her head in the crook of Mari's neck, tears were flowing fast. "I was so scared I was never going to see you again," Alexa softly cried. Alexa lifted her face up, and gave Mari a chaste kiss on the cheek.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

(Eh, I don't enjoy playing it (mainly because I'm so bad at it), so no thanks.

Is there a way for me to watch though? I like watching others play sometimes, even if I don't like actually playing it.)

Izzy glanced at Yasuke. She had no idea what he meant by 'the right path', but she felt that she had to do what she was about to try and do. "No idea what you're talking about, but I gotta get rid of..." She looked back at Liam. "...this guy over here," she said, angrily.
Liam looked over at Yasuke, then back to Izzy and Luna. It was obvious to him from what he'd said that Yasuke wasn't going to help him, or try and stop Izzy and Luna. He thought about what he could do. If he ran, Luna could just teleport to try and stop him, but if he stayed there and tried to use his gem to fight back... Well, he knew how well that would go after that fight with Izzy. Which was not well at all. _But if Yasuke is here, some of the others are too, right?_ he thought. Even though he knew there was no use in doing so because of what Luna could do, he turned around and ran.
Just like he knew she would, Luna disappeared, then reappeared in front of Liam. "You're not going anywhere. Not after what you've done. To both of us." She reached out of grab him, but then he ran off in another direction.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 10, 2016)

Yasuke chuckled evilly. "Good to know," he said. He grabbed the opal. "Let's have some fun," Yasuke said, hand on Izzy's shoulder. "Kill Luna." 
(Belle's gem power info is a bit messed up. It's supposed to be 'Can command anyone close to do something, but only once per day')


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

"Jeannie? Rose? Who are you talking about?" Rosalie asked, confused and worried. "Stronghold? I-I'm sorry, I have no idea what you're going about here, Zari! And yes, I'm a gem, I'm pretty sure that's _quite_ obvious." She showed him her lapis.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 10, 2016)

Mari grabbed the back of Alexa's head, pulling her close. "It's alright doll, I'll always find my way back to you, and that's a promise that I'm going to keep," Mari whispered. "You really are the best person I've ever met, Mari, let me see your hand," Alexa stopped crying, she was calming down. A small smile spread across her face. Mari pulled her head back, letting go of Alexa's head, she held out her hand. Alexa reached into her pocket, pulling out her amethyst. It sparkled in the moonlight, Alexa gently placed it into Mari's palm. Mari closed her palm, shifting the amethyst to her other palm, the one that contained the Malachite. Mari closed her eyes for a moment, then fused the two gems together, yet again.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 10, 2016)

Zari looked at the lapis in her hand.  It looked vaguely familiar.
"But... she was a homeworld gem... ?", he thought.  He dispelled this strange thought, and accepted the fact that something was up.  He took the sapphire, and held it in his palm, forming a fist.  It glowed in his hand, and his eyes clouded over into a solid white.

Thoughts spiraled in his mind.  The sapphire's infinite knowledge told him that his memories were lost, because of Green Diamond.  It told him that Yellow Diamond was going to reach earth, and search for the Dark Crystal.  Once she would find it, she would would enter it, and search for the Green Diamond stronghold set up by the captive, Lief.  On the way, she would encounter two gems.  Ruby and sapphire.  Unknowingly, she will poof them for their uncooperation with Blue Diamond, and they will be kept with her until she decided what to do, and how to escape.  After a long time of inactivity, the girl Rosalie will find them again, and release them.  Rosalie's soul is the key to unlocking the gate.  The only key to escaping the dark crystal.

Zari's eyes unfogged, and he could see clearly again.  He knew now what to do.
He says in a strange tone, "Well, Rosalie, we must prepare for our Master's arrival."


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 11, 2016)

(Wall of text in 5...4...3...2...1...)
Belle sighed. _Rumple.. Alice.. I miss you both very much,_ she thought, tears rolling down her face
"And.. Don't forget to have fun," Yasuke chuckled, making the night pitch black, and ran. He eventually stopped, sitting down. He took the three gems out, and grabbed the cracked alexandrite. "Oh, Alice dear.. I know you don't want to be around, but you know, I just _want you to be miserable_," He chuckled. He focused, thinking of the image of her. The gem started to glow a bright white, a blob coming out of it. Yasuke chuckled amusingly, waiting for the girl to come out, which she did. 
Alice awoke, facing the ground. "Wh-where am I?" she said in a shaky voice, looking over at Yasuke. Her gem being cracked at the time of restoration, her eyes were both on one side of her head, one completely black. She had one normal arm, the other being a gnarly stub. Her skin was horrid-looking, covered in scabs, bruises, and scars. "And who are you??!" she yelled, backing up. 
"Alice, dear. It's me, Yasuke!" he laughed. He held the cracked gem, with a smile, and grabbed the other two. He thought of their individual powers, _the_ power. He chuckled. They glowed that same bright white, and floated into the air. The alexandrite was shaking, a shard popped off. The three gems formed into a new gem; Azurite. "Lovely I must-" before he could finish speaking, his body morphed into Alice's.
"What the hell?!" she yelled
"What the.." Belle said, her arm stretching. She poofed away, morphing into Alice and Yasuke. All three were one. They had six arms, two controled by each. 5 eyes, each one having different color. One mouth still, but multiple rows of sharp teeth. The three morphed together had a female face, being 2/3 female (awkwardddd) And last, there were still only two legs, thankfully. _Yasuke! What the hell did you do??!_ Belle thought, knowing they were a fusion
_I have no idea, honestly,_ he thought, a chuckle of his voice coming out of the mouth. He, with the bottom set of arms, grabbed the azurite
Alice was completely confused, had no words, little memory. Although, some of it _did_ seem a bit familiar to her. _I just want to go, please_, she thought, moving a leg.
Belle smiled, moving the other, to no where in particular


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 11, 2016)

Yasuke didn't even bother to think or speak, being pretty emberassed.
Belle walked with Alice deep into the forest, and saw Zari and Rosalie.
Alice looked at them, through five eyes, black, red, yellow, blue, and green. "Please, tell me- us, what the hell is goin on! Why are we like this?!" She yelled, tears in their eyes. The shard of the alexandrite had been sitting on the ground, just a shard. She slightly recognized Zari, vaguely remembering him and someone else in a dream, in a three-day sleep


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 11, 2016)

Emrys chuckled, looked at the ruby shard in his palm again.
"I guess everyone sorta is a freak of nature," he said, laughing.

Zari looked up.  He seen someone, no something, coming to him and Rosalie.  He watched as a tall person-thing walked up to him.  It turned out to be a fusion.
_I thought_ that _type of fusion was banned long ago?_ he wondered.  _I thought Green Diamond banned it so it didn't remind her of her origin... how odd._
He seen the strange fusion, the 5 colored eyes, the 6 arms, the dark multi-coloured skin and hair, the teeth.  He didn't know what to make of it.  So, doing what he knew best, he used the sapphire.  It glowed, and his eyes fogged over.  Knowledge poured from the gem into his very soul.

His eyes unfogged over, and he lowered his hand.  The sapphire almost tumbled into the grass.
"You'll be a great gem to experiment on," he decided.  He held the sapphire in one hand, and pressed his other hand against an arm of the strange creature.  Ice slowly spread across its body.
"Tell me who you are, and maybe I'll spare you," he said aggressively.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 11, 2016)

Alice was scared, feeling the cold. "I-I'm Alice. I regenerated from a cracked gem, I was a freak.." she sighed. "Someone, Yasuke, I think his name was, morphed me, him, and someone else togethet," she said, speaking her portion
Yasuke had his time to speak. "Yes, I did. Our gems actually, into azurite," he said, holding out the gem. "Just.. regular old me wanting power," he chuckled nervously, emberassed. 
"As for me, I'm Belle, previously Malani," she informed, having no information to give, really. "And yes, Rumplestiltskin's wife. That Belle," she said
Yunde smiled. "Sorry, sometimes my personality just.. switches," she said. "You know, it's nice to have someone to relate to," she chuckled, blushing a bit


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 12, 2016)

(if you people don't start posting more I'll give this RP a horrific ending
I will
don't test me)

Zari listened carefully.  He didn't know who they were, or more precisely, _he couldn't remember who they were_.  He lifted his hand, and left a blue hand-print on one of the fusion's arms.  Its body was completely covered in a thin layer of frost.  He wasn't about to take any chances.
"We'll see about that," he grumbled.  He reached and plucked a small blue gem that looked like lapis from one of its hands.
"Why isn't this embedded in you?  What type of a freak _are_ you?" He was starting to wonder what type of horrible experiments were held while he was asleep.  He knew fusion experiments were usually atrocious, but this was an exception.  This just defied the laws of _the other type of fusion_, and it made his head spin.
He squeezed the blue gem in his hands until it glowed, and turned into an orb of light.
"Care to tell me anything else before I send you back to purgatory, where you belong?" he asked colloquially.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

Tears of fear had been rolling down the fusion's face. Yasuke's voice had come out, saying,"Listen.. Zari. Lief died, I took the throne. Power can be.. overwealming, and for me, I wanted more. It seems Alice here killed herself, our fusion gem, azurite, broke back into the original three gems: Opal, onyx, and alexandrite. The alexandrite, Alice's gem, was cracked. As for me.. I wanted the power back. I regenerated Alice from the cracked gem... but she looked terrible. One arm, two eyes on the same side of her face, one of which black, and her skin.. horrid. When she regenerated, I fused the gems together again, causing our bodies to merge, the reason? I have no idea," Yasuke explained, being slightly sane.
_Watch it, weirdo_, Alice thought. "Please, don't hurt us. Well, not me at least," she said. She looked at the slightly frosted arm.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 12, 2016)

Zari listened carefully.
"If what you say is true, then what happened to the Green Diamond stronghold?  Because it isn't in the sky like it's supposed to be," he said, looking up to the sky.
"And where is Jeannie?  My sole duty as a gem was to protect her," he was obviously flustered.  "And Lief... king?  What are you talking about?  Are the other two rulers... dead?" He was shocked that these words came out of his mouth.  But apparently a lot has happened in the time he fell asleep.
"And I won't hurt you.  Just as long as you three cooperate, I won't smash your gem."


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

Alice had taken several steps back, not believing Zari.
"If you're talking about the emerald tower, soon after Lief died, it began to crumble. It's somewhere off that way," Yasuke explained, pointing outside of the forest. "Who? And yes, Lief was the king. He said he was the first to enter the realm, and soon after you, Emrys, and Jeannie came," he said. Yasuke sighed, rubbing their eyes.
Yunde sat down. She saw a red light sparkle out from the corner of her eye. She stood up. "Emrys, is this the other half?" she said, seeing a red gem, not touching it


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 12, 2016)

_Kill_ Luna_?!_ Izzy thought. _Is this guy crazy?! Does he seriously think that I'd kill_ my own sister_?!_ Sure, she knew there were some people who didn't like their sibling or siblings much - she remembered Liam once telling her that he thought his own sister was annoying. But Izzy certainly wasn't one of those people, so she was pretty surprised when Yasuke had just told her to kill Luna, as she'd never do such a thing. And besides, she intended to kill somebody else. She decided to follow Liam and Luna, still carrying the knife in her hand.
Luna continued to teleport in front of Liam to try and stop him from running off. Eventually he gave up on trying to get away from her. "J-just stop!" he said, clearly panicking.
Luna had heard Izzy's thoughts. Although the fact that somebody had told Izzy to kill her made her angrier, she was glad that her sister completely ignored what this person had told her to do. Just like she knew she would. "No!" Luna replied. "We've had enough of you! You've been getting on our nerves for far too long now!"
"W-well, so have both of you! In fact, if that irritating sister of yours never found me, none of this would have happened!" He tried to hide the fact that he was scared, but it was difficult. Seeing Luna's expression change when he called Izzy irritating made it even more difficult.
Luna was _furious_ after what Liam had just said. She grabbed his arm. "_Don't. You. Dare. Call my sister that._" Her hand quickly got warmer as she spoke, as she held hers and Izzy's gem in her other hand. She watched as Liam tried to make her let go, both of them knowing what would happen next if she held on. Hearing him yell in pain as her hand became hot enough to burn him, she held on as she saw Izzy running towards them. "Now!"


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 13, 2016)

Zari listened.  He realized he couldn't trust this gem.  He stepped closer to it, readying his gem to freeze it, and right before them he tripped on a branch on the ground.  His sapphire flew out of his hands, and he face-planted into the cold earth hard.  He looked up and watched as his sapphire flew in an arc over the strange fusion, and smashed into a tree.  As it hit, he felt a sharp pain in his head and he poofed.  The sapphire rolled out of the tree, and clinked onto the ground; there was another large crack in it.

Emrys chuckled, "That isn't _my_ other half.  That's one of Emily's shards."  He walked over to it, and took it, and tears ran down his eyes.  The ruby looked like it fit his half perfectly.  The only thing that was unsettling, was how it was pink-tinted.  Emrys's ruby was pure red.  He let it roll out of his hand and back into the leaves on the ground.
"I loved her.  Back when everything was different.  Back when this world was made; we lived together in the king's stronghold.  We fused every night... I-I..." He stopped.  Tears were pouring out of his two strangely placed eyes.  He kicked the ruby into some leaves, hiding it from sight.
"I want to forget about that.  And experience new memories," he said, drying his tears.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Mari opened her eyes, she let a grin spread across her face. She opened up her palm, the fluorite resting there peacefully. "Now we really can be together again," Mari stated. Alexa wrapped her arms around Mari's neck yet again, she placed her head in the crook of Mari's neck. "I love you so much," Alexis whispered. Mari stuffed the Fluorite into her pocket, she wrapped her arms around Alexa's neck. "I love you too," She replied. Alexa wrapped her legs around Mari's thighs, a single tear of happiness fell from her eyes one last time.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

Yunde listened closely. "Oh.. I see. I'm sorry to hear that..." she said. She looked at the pile of leaves Emrys kicked the gem into. "I really am." She walked to where her mask was lying on the ground and picked it up. She threw it onto the ground, shattering it into a thousand glass shards. "I don't want to hide my face anymore.." she murmered. "I don't care if I'm a freak!" she yelled, shaking the trees.
Yasuke was both shocked and relieved, as were the other two. _Well that takes care of that!_ he thought.  
_I suppose so_, Alice agreed. _So... when will I be back in my own body?_ she asked
_No clue_, Yasuke replied
Belle had been petrified by the whole thing. _Get...Me...OUT!!_ she yelled in her mind, grabbing the azurite out of Yasuke's hand. _I want to be alone!_ she screamed, and threw the blue gem against the same tree Zari's sapphire hit. It shattered, dark blue shards everywhere. The three went back into their original bodies, only to poof in the shards.
(Rip I say, rip. Hey pok pok, maybe Mari and Alexa could find the shards? : D)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Mari kissed Alexa's forehead, then gently placed her back down on the ground. "Come on, let's go try to find the others," Mari stated. "Yeah! I think we could, maybe, go in the direction of the crumpled tower?" Alexa suggested, while smiling at Mari. "Sounds like a good idea to me," Mari grabbed Alexa's hand, then began to walk in the direction from which they came.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 13, 2016)

Izzy ran towards Liam, holding the knife up. "_I HATE YOU!_" she yelled. When she got close enough to Liam, she shut her eyes and plunged the knife into who was in front of her. However, when she opened her eyes again, Luna was gone, and Liam now had glowing, purple hair. At the last second, Liam had used his gem's power to pull Luna in front of him, so Izzy would end up stabbing her instead of him. Izzy was even angrier now, and tried to stab Liam with the knife.
Liam grabbed her with his hair and wrapped it around her, to stop her from trying to kill him. He winced in pain, as his arm hurt a lot after Luna burned it.
Izzy tried to make Liam let go, but she couldn't. After a few moments, she began to feel tired. Now it was her turn to begin to panic, as she thought that Liam would try to kill her if she fell asleep. "Let me go!" she shouted, trying to stay awake.
"Why should I let you go?! Y-you just tried to kill me!"
"But you're going to kill _me_ if I fall asleep, won't you?" Izzy said, then yawned.
Liam thought for a few moments. As tempting as it was to kill her again, it seemed to be pointless to him. He only needed enough time to get away from her, so she wouldn't kill him again, and making her fall asleep gave him plenty of time. Plus killing her a second time could make her more determined to kill him.
"...You will, won't you...?" she mumbled. She couldn't stay awake much longer. After a few moments, she fell asleep, the knife falling out of her hand and onto the ground.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 13, 2016)

Emrys watched the shards of her mask scatter among the leaves.  He looked up, and heard a loud bang.  Over yonder, he could see a cloud.  As if someone was poofed.  He seen a sparkle too, a blue gem almost.  He didn't know if he was seeing things or not.
"Um, did you see what I just see?", he asked.  Another poof cloud appeared seconds later where the first one was, and this time there was an orb of light in the middle.  The orb vanished, and you could barely see three small sparkles fly from it and land in the dirt, leaving smoke in their wake.
"I'm assuming you seen that too... right?"


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

Yunde looked up, away from the glass shards. She saw it for a split second, then dissapeared.
"I think so. I wonder what it was.." She replied. "I know I heard a boom." Yunde looked into the night sky, a full moon there was. "You know, I'm getting a bit tired," She yawned. "Oh, and.. I have a question," Yunde said, blushing slightly. "Are we... friends? I have a hard time remembering what having one was like, ever since the fire," She asked, a smile poking out of her mouth


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 14, 2016)

Emrys smiled when Yunde asked if they were friends.
"Ever since I lost my Emily, I never thought I'd have a friend again.  But I guess I was wrong."  He smiled awkwardly, and reached down and grabbed the other ruby shard, making sure Yunde didn't see.  He then started walking over to where the booms and smoke clouds were.
"C'mon!  Maybe we can find some gems to tease!" He chuckled as he started running.  For once, he wasn't angry.  For once, he was remotely happy.  Happy was pushing it; but considering his fusion-mate was shattered, Yunde would have to do.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

Yunde smiled. "Alright!" she chuckled, and looked at the glass shards once more, then ran toward the direction of the smoke and booms. For the first time in years, she didn't feel like a freak. She had someone to relate to, a friend.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 14, 2016)

Liam stopped using his gem and looked in front of him. Izzy was now lying on the ground asleep, next to the knife, Luna's gem, Izzy's gem and his bag. He had been too worried about the fact that Izzy and Luna were trying to kill him to notice that Luna had his bag. He went over to it and picked it up, then grabbed the knife and put it in his bag. He didn't want them to try and kill him again. He then looked at the two gems. They had unfused when Luna was killed, and there was now a crack in Luna's. He considered taking the gems for a moment, but changed his mind when he realised that if he did, then Luna would regenerate near him. And he needed to get away from these two people.

He began to run, with his bag on his back. He didn't care whether or not he ended up with the others. As far as he knew, they weren't going to try and kill him.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

(bump; idk what to post ;-; )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 17, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> (bump; idk what to post ;-; )



(Something!  Maybe try to think of a way to bring Alexandra back... or plan a storyline for your characters and develop their past a little... ;-; the RP died because y'all are giving up
when Lief was defeated that wasn't the end

The end is when the SU world is directly connected, along with Once Upon a Time and a few big things happen which I won't say)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

Yunde ran ahead a bit. She ran into a clearing, where smoke was, slightly blue. The area seemed eerie, lingering with death. "Here's the place.. I think," Yunde shouted back, shivering slightly. A blue sparkle shimmered in the corner of her eye. She looked over, and saw a gem, sapphire. A few more blue sparkles shimmered in the moonlight. She saw shards, several, thousands, of a blue gem. She held her jade tight.
"Um.. There's a gem, or two, or a couple thousand over here," Yunde yelled.
(Writes poetic shet)


----------



## brownboy102 (Jan 17, 2016)

(I thought I should've done something for Kyle, as I left him frozen, running towards the camp.)

Kyle kept running. He was running as fast as he could along the frozen ground, trying to get there as fast as he could. As he ran, he got to the destructed remains of the tower. 

_Huh?! Did I miss it?_ he thought. _Did they do it all without me? What happened? Where is everybody, anyway?_

Kyle looked at his gem. A large crack ran through it, splitting into several others. He suddenly began to feel weak, yet he ran on. His perfect gem wasn't so perfect anymore, it was now cracked, nothing like it once was. It was dying, he was dying. It would crack and turn into several shards, and there would be no more Kyle.

He had to see Izzy once more.

He had to see Izzy once more, and, Mizuki, and Rosalie, and Zari. He had to see everybody. It didn't matter how he'd get to them, he'd have to see them. He ran off, trying to find Izzy first. The crack, however, grew larger and more menacing. His death was more imminent. He'd only have time to see Izzy before it was all over. He ran faster, motivated by the final hug with Izzy that he could gain. He ran, he ran, all over the forest, until he finally found her, along with someone else.

But she was asleep.

"W-Will I never be able to talk with you again? Will I never hug you again? Will I never..." Kyle broke down into tears, before regaining himself.

"G-Goodbye, Izzy." he said, and smiled wistfully. He stroked her cheeks, kissed her on the lips. A single and solemn tear slid down his cheek.

_And to think she wouldn't remember this, to think she would never see me again. To think that this would be the last of me._ he thought, before poofing and finally shattering into several shards of peridot. The peridot shards fell beside Izzy.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 17, 2016)

Emrys ran ahead, trying to keep up with Yunde.  When he made it into the clearing with her, he seen the blue shards.  They were Zari's.  He didn't know for sure, but he could feel it.  Zari had a menacing presence, and always scared him, considering what his gem could do that he told no one.
"No...," he moaned, as tears welled in his eyes.  He didn't know what to do.  Zari's gem was shattered worse than his own.  He slowly picked up all of the little shards, but knew reconstructing his gem would be useless.  It would take too long to find the shards, and he wouldn't be able to heal it anyways.  He let the blue crumbs fall out of his hands, and into the dirt.
"I... failed.  The one job I was given, and I failed."  He sighed, as he looked at the ruby embedded in his palm, with a blue shard on it.  He closed his eyes, and his body slowly turned into light, the ruby shard illuminating it with a red sheen.  The sapphire glowed, and the tiny blue shard fused with the bigger red one.  The other sapphire shards slowly glowed, floated into the mass, and solidified into one solid gem.  A body formed, and it wasn't a mutant.  It was a normal gem, a normal person, a fused person.

A boy lay on the ground in the center of the clearing.  The blue light that was scattered from the ruby shards was gone, and so were the shards.  In the boy's hand was a ruby, but it wasn't Emrys's red ruby, or the pink ruby.  It was a purple-tinted ruby, and it shined a thousand colors.



Spoiler:  














you finally get a hint at what Emrys originally looked like


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

(omfg 10/10 quality post)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 17, 2016)

Sparro said:


> -snip-



(oMG THE FEELS WHYYYYYY ;-; )

Liam continued to run as far away from Izzy as he could. He soon slowed down however, as he was beginning to feel quite tired. He was feeling a little tired before he started running because he had used his gem's power, but running had made him feel worse. He walked up to a nearby tree, took his bag off his back and sat down, leaning against the tree to rest. He sat there for a few minutes, thinking about what had happened earlier. When he came to this realm, he certainly wasn't expecting to be chased by not one, but two people who wanted him dead. Again. That was another thing he wasn't expecting - that they were able to kill him before, and thanks to regeneration, would be able to kill him again.

He looked around, to see if anyone was nearby. He couldn't see anyone, but he did see something shiny in front of him. He got up to see what it was. As he picked it up to take a closer look, he saw that it was a white gem. A pearl, to be specific. _That's weird_, he thought. _I don't remember anyone I know having a gem like this. But who could it belong to?_ For a moment, he thought about fusing it with his, to see who it belonged to. But he immediately changed his mind when he remembered what had happened the last time he fused somebody else's gem with his. He certainly didn't want them to get freaked out like Luna did, and then have a third person want to kill him. _But I can't just leave it here. Especially when it could have a really cool power..._

He looked at the gem for any cracks, and there were none. _So whoever had this gem is still alive... Pretty stupid of them to have their gem out here like this. Unless they lost it, but they'd still be pretty stupid for losing it. Losing it, and letting me have it._ He began to smile, as he held the gem in his hand. He tried to use its power, but nothing seemed to happen. _Why isn't anything happening?_ He held the gem up to make sure that there were definitely no cracks or anything... only to find that nothing was there. In fact, he couldn't even see his arm. _What?!_ He held up his other arm, but he couldn't see that either. _Did this gem just make me invisible?!_ He looked down to where his feet were, and sure enough, he couldn't see them. _I could have a lot of fun with this..._ he thought, grinning mischievously.

He went over to his bag and opened it, though it was difficult as he couldn't see where his hands were. Once it was open, he put the pearl inside, and he became visible again. He let out a yawn as he closed the bag, then climbed up the tree. He then used his gem and wrapped his now glowing, purple hair around himself, then went to sleep.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 17, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ~[/COLOR]



(O: we just need steven/rose quartz and we'll have all the crystal gems)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 17, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> (O: we just need steven/rose quartz and we'll have all the crystal gems)



(But didn't Alexandra have rose quartz? ...Wait, is she still alive? I've completely forgotten what's happened to her .-. )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 17, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (But didn't Alexandra have rose quartz? ...Wait, is she still alive? I've completely forgotten what's happened to her .-. )



(xD I forgot about her.  Yeah, she's alive, I think Rosalie poofed her gem and has it, or she's with Rosalie and Lexis)


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> (But didn't Alexandra have rose quartz? ...Wait, is she still alive? I've completely forgotten what's happened to her .-. )



(she still alive, but idk what to do with her.. im not good at thinking)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 17, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> (xD I forgot about her.  Yeah, she's alive, I think Rosalie poofed her gem and has it, or she's with Rosalie and Lexis)



(Ohh right. tbh I've completely forgotten what all of Sugarella's characters are doing, so I have no idea where they are)

A few hours later, Izzy opened her eyes. _Why am I on the floor like-_ She stopped as she suddenly remembered what had happened before she fell asleep. She sat up and looked around her, seeing that the place she was in looked very similar to where she was when she and Luna were trying to kill Liam. _I didn't end up here the last time he killed me..._ She could remember waking up in a strange room where everything was red when she first got killed by Liam, though she couldn't remember much else about it. _...Unless... he actually didn't kill me again. But why on earth would he keep me alive?_ she thought, confused about what was going on.

She noticed a few gems next to her, a red one, a black one and a green one. She picked up the red gem and put it in her bag, knowing that it was hers. She then picked up the black one, and saw that there was a crack in it. Even though it was an accident, she felt very guilty about doing what Yasuke had told her to do. The fact that she was thinking that she'd never do such a thing, just before she did it, made her feel worse. She put Luna's gem in her bag before picking up the green gem... or rather, the several shards it had broken into. She instantly recognised the gem. She gasped. "Kyle!" She began to worry. She knew someone would be able to regenerate if their gem was whole, but what if a gem had broken into several pieces? She knew she would have to ask someone about it as she picked up the shards she could find and put them in her bag.

As she stood up, she thought about what could have cause Kyle's gem to break. _What else could it have been?!_ she thought, angrily. She knew how much Liam hated her, so naturally she thought that Liam did it. But she didn't know that Liam actually hadn't even seen Kyle recently, so he didn't break his gem. _I'm going to kill him when I find him!_


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

(Wait does this mean Zari, Alice, Belle, and Yasuke are back and are in a five-way fusion?)
Yunde took a few steps back.
"Emrys..?" she said, confused. "Wh-what even just happened?" she asked. 
"You look better, I will say," she chuckled. Yunde sat down, and looked at the boy, and sighed. She closed her eyes, holding onto her gem. She was scared, confused. When she opened her eyes, in front of her she saw herself. She raised her hand and saw the purple gem, and a reflection, of the fused person who appeared to be Emrys.
"Well then..." Yunde said nervously, and sat up. For the first time in years, she felt what it was like to be normal, just physically. A few moments passed, and Yunde returned to her own body.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 20, 2016)

(bumperino)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

*The two walked for quite a while, until seeing a deformed girl (Yunde) and a boy.*


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 20, 2016)

(It's Yunde, not Yundere <: )
Yunde saw two figures in the corner of her eye, and looked over, seeing two girls, one tall and the other short.
 "Hello there," she said, and looked back at Emrys.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

Mari cocked an eyebrow, a smirk spreading across her face. "And who might you be?" she questioned, looking over to Yunde. Alexa scooted behind Mari, she wrapped her arms around Mari's waist. Alexa peeked her head out from behind Mari, watching the strange girl look at the boy.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 20, 2016)

Yunde looked back at the two girls. 
"The name's Yunde," she said, then blushed, realizing they were the only people aside from Emrys who had seen her without the mask. She sighed.


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

(r i p)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 20, 2016)

(Time to wait feb-march until this progresses really)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 21, 2016)

Izzy decided to look for the others to ask them about Kyle's gem. _But where are they...?_ she wondered. _Hmm... maybe they're at the... uhhh, tower._ She remembered what had happened to it. _I wonder what made it collapse?_ she thought as she tried to make her way back to it. Once she got there, she looked around to see if anyone else was there.

(I can't remember where anyone is .-.)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

(Luca y u lie. I've seen you on TBT several times since you went on 'hiatus')


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Justina said:


> (Luca y u lie. I've seen you on TBT several times since you went on 'hiatus')



(Get rekt Luca)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

aixoo said:


> (Get rekt Luca)



(ikr <^: )


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 30, 2016)

Justina said:


> (ikr <^: )



(I wanted this RP to die until I work on my novel more.
And Ness's mafia is why I'm not fully on hiatus.  Once it ends, I'll be fully off.  I plan on killing off both of my characters in Toxi's Hunger Games early on if the mafia ends early.)


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

why can't people die already


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> (I wanted this RP to die until I work on my novel more.
> And Ness's mafia is why I'm not fully on hiatus.  Once it ends, I'll be fully off.  I plan on killing off both of my characters in Toxi's Hunger Games early on if the mafia ends early.)



(I seeee)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 30, 2016)

N e s s said:


> why can't people die already



(They have.  A few at least.)



Justina said:


> (I seeee)



(Do you want me to unfuse and shatter myself and let one of y'all take place as OP/narrator?
;o; Since I know you really liked this RP)


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

(can I be op!!! plssllslslslslsl)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 30, 2016)

(eat my arse)


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> (eat my arse)



(what)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 30, 2016)

aixoo said:


> (what)



(idk anymore man)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> (They have.  A few at least.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Eh whatever. I lost interest, and it just about _has_ ended. It was a fun experience, and got me into Steven Universe (tyyyyy))


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

death is cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

N e s s said:


> death is cool



pls no


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 31, 2016)

Justina said:


> (Eh whatever. I lost interest, and it just about _has_ ended. It was a fun experience, and got me into Steven Universe (tyyyyy))



(Don't worry!  I'll post the sequel to this RP someday. And hopefully by then I can drag Ness into RPs.
I can guarantee in the next one people will be dying left and right like in the hunger games though.)



N e s s said:


> death is cool



(Yes it is.)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 31, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> (Don't worry!  I'll post the sequel to this RP someday. And hopefully by then I can drag Ness into RPs.
> I can guarantee in the next one people will be dying left and right like in the hunger games though.)



(Mari was on this before all of y'all smh. She was always dying. xD)


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

N e s s said:


> death is cool



(wtf is wrong with you.)


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 17, 2017)

revive this **** and make it not cringy


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> revive this **** and make it not cringy



(I'll be working on an animated series this summer since I just found my drawing tablet.. ..  besides, no one seemed interested in this when I mentioned a sequel/prequel so RIP)


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> revive this **** and make it not cringy



(roleplays are supposed to be cringy smh)


----------

